# Wer kennt ( Downhill ) Trails im Westerwald ?



## J-Cop (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe Bikecommunity.

Seit längerem suche ich trails, speziell downhilltrails im westerwald.
Wer kennt welche ? 

Würde mich über zahlreiche Antworten freuen.. 

Gruß
J-Cop


----------



## thomas79 (11. Oktober 2011)

Der Westerwald ist groß!
In Betzdorf gehts Mittwochs abends an der Stadthalle um 18.30 auf Tour, solltest aber auch hoch treten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-Cop (11. Oktober 2011)

ja, ich dachte an die Umgebung Neuhäusel, Hillscheid, Höhr - Grenzhausen etc.. 
das wäre jetzt eher mein gebiet.


Ist das in Betzdorf jeden Mittwoch ? Wie viele Biker seid ihr ? Bin auch an Touren interessiert..


----------



## NoJan (11. Oktober 2011)

Wieso zur HÖLLE hast du dir für dein Anliegen dieses Subforum ausgesucht?

Es gibt ein Regionalforum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=26

Suchfunktion, Stichwort Westerwald  - 5 Sekunden


----------



## thomas79 (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja, Betzdorf ist jeden Mittwoch, das ganze Jahr. Anzahl stark wetterabhängig, von 2 bis 20.


----------



## J-Cop (12. Oktober 2011)

@NanJo : ich dachte, das ist hier am Besten angebracht.. 
Außerdem hab ich das noch nicht ganz so raus hier, da ich relativ neu bin.

Trotzdem Vielen Dank, werde mich da mal umschauen ;-)


----------



## StephanM (8. November 2011)

J-Cop schrieb:


> ja, ich dachte an die Umgebung Neuhäusel, Hillscheid, Höhr - Grenzhausen etc..
> das wäre jetzt eher mein gebiet.


 

Hallo,

wenn Du um die Ecke Neuhäusel-Hillscheid-HGH fährst, kennste ja sicher den Römerturm in Bendorf-Sayn. Ist auf jeden Fal sehr geil.
Dann gibt's noch'n paar Strecken im Neuwieder Raum.
Nett ist auch der Köppel in Oberbieber oder der Wied-Weg (zischen Datzeroth und Altwied) u.s.w.

Ääääähhhh..... kennt hier jemand den Pilzpfad? würde gerne wissen, wo der genau ist. Aubachtal kenn ich auch, aber ich weiß net, wo's in den P-Pfad rein geht.


Roll on

S.


----------



## J-Cop (14. November 2011)

Ja, den Römerturm kenn ich natürlich sehr gut  is ein geiler trail, muss man schon sagen ! 


Von den restlichen Sachen kenn ich leider nichts.. Wie siehts bei denen aus von der Länger her ? Empfehlenswert oder eher nicht ? 

Ride on


----------



## StephanM (16. November 2011)

hmmmmmm... die Längen der restlichen Sachen sind schon okay.
Der Köppel ist halt 'ne schöne Abfahrt, man muss halt erstmal da rauf kommen (wie so oft) am besten in 'ne Tour mit einbinden.

Der Wiedweg sind lauter Singletrails, die sich von Datzeroth bis Altwied links von der Straße am Hang entlang schlängeln - sehr schön zu fahren und manchmal auch ein bisschen tricky  

Hatte halt letztens die Tour gemacht
Rodenbach (da wohn ich) - Monrepos (Christianshütte) - Abfahrt Datzeroth (ziemlich lang, technisch nicht wirklich wild, aber Geschwindigkeit) - Datzeroth Fernsehturm (nur raufschieben und runterballern) - Wiedweg - Rodenbach, da dann Grillen und Bier, hehehe. waren etwa 25 bis 30km.

guggst Du mal www.gpsies.com, ist ne geile Seite, zum Strecken finden. Oder www.trailhunter.de, mit guten Pics.

Es gab auch mal bei Rengsdorf einige DS-Strecken, die leider derzeit nicht mehr betreut werden (Förster hat's verboten ).

Man muss halt einige gute Abfahrten in so 'ne Tour mit einbeziehen, dann hat man direkt mehrmals Spaß 

Oder Boppard-Bikepark. Da gibt's auch nen Sessellift zum Shuttlen.

Wir können ja mal im kommenden Frühjahr ne Tour fahren. Derzeit ist mein Bike nur in 'ner Umbau-Phase (Gabel & Rahmen)


Greeetz,

Ride on


----------



## J-Cop (16. November 2011)

die Strecke um den Köppel werd ich wohl bald mal fahren. Geht ja auch im Winter, wohn da in der Nähe ;-) 

Die anderen Strecken hören sich auch interessant an, wird jedoch nächstes jahr denk ich. Bin auch längere Zeit keine ´´längere´´ Tour gefahren..

Vielen Dank für die Links, werd mir die gleich mal anschauen ! 

Den Bopparder Bikepark kenn ich natürlich auch, es gibt da oben ( Buchholz ) etc. ja auch noch paar Singletrails  kann ich nur empfehlen ! 

Ist ne sehr gute Idee mit der Tour, nächtes jahr passt gut, dann bin ich auch etwas trainierter als jetzt :-D

Ride on !


----------



## V-Joe (17. November 2011)

@ J-Cop:

Der Köppel ist absolut genial für Touren da auch abseits der Waldwege immermal wieder kleine Trails oder lockerer Waldboden locken. Egal ob man von der Simmerner Seite oder aus Richtung Montabaur-Horressen hinauf und hinabfährt gibt es dort überall schöne Abschnitte an denen man auch mal richtig Tempo machen kann. Absolut empfehlenswert. Fahre selbst oft dort oben. Ein kühles Weizenbier an der Köppelhütte (natürlich alkoholfrei )und der Blick von dem Turm selbst über die Baumwipfel sind empfehlenswert.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (18. November 2011)

V-Joe schrieb:


> @ J-Cop:
> 
> Der Köppel ist absolut genial für Touren da auch abseits der Waldwege immermal wieder kleine Trails oder lockerer Waldboden locken. Egal ob man von der Simmerner Seite oder aus Richtung Montabaur-Horressen hinauf und hinabfährt gibt es dort überall schöne Abschnitte an denen man auch mal richtig Tempo machen kann. Absolut empfehlenswert. Fahre selbst oft dort oben. Ein kühles Weizenbier an der Köppelhütte (natürlich alkoholfrei )und der Blick von dem Turm selbst über die Baumwipfel sind empfehlenswert.
> 
> Grüße


 
Hallo V-Joe,

Du meinst aber sicherlich den Köppel zwischen Höhr-Grenzhausen und Ransbach, oder?
Der Köppel, von dem ich geschrieben habe ist in Oberbieber am Schwanenteich.
Aber der Köppel in RaBa hört sich interessant an, muss mal ausprobiert werden.

Hehehe, nächstes Jahr werd ich auch mal die ehemalige DH-Strecke in Niederbreitbach (Wiedtal) fahren. Ein Bekannter hat sie mittlerweile gefunden - Aber wie gesagt, derzeit ist Winter-Umbau-Pause.

Es soll da auch ne ziemlich geile Abfahrt zwischen Montabaur und Bad Ems geben......
Kennt die jemand hier?


----------



## J-Cop (18. November 2011)

ja, V-Joe meint den Köppel bei RaBa. War auch schon öfters da oben, kann mich V-Joe nur anschließen. 
Zu empfehlen ist da oben auch der Aschenbraten ! ;-)

@StephanM : ich glaube es gibt noch ziemlich viele ´´unerforschte´´ trails hier in unserer Umgebung, die nur darauf warten ordentlich gerockt zu werden !  
Die DH-Strecke im Wiedtal hört sich aber auch interessant an. Nächstes Jahr aber 

mhm zwischen montabaur und bad ems könnte ich mir nur die denzerheide vorstellen.. da weiter hinten führt ja auch ne relativ steile strecke nach bad ems. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass da was verborgen ist. Sicher bin ich mir dabei aber nicht..


----------



## J-Cop (18. November 2011)

kleiner Anhang..
Hab grad mal den Pilzpfad gegoogelt.
http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/cat157.html
Ziemlich knackiger Downhill würd ich mal sagen. 
Schönes Wochenende ! 
Ride on !


----------



## StephanM (19. November 2011)

Jepp, den Trail meinte ich mit Pilzpfad. -> der schaut schwer gut aus!!!
Ich find halt diese technischen Singletrails saugeil, bin aber auch der Meinung, wer irgendwo runter will, soll auch den scheiß Berg erstmal hochstrampeln (Ausnahme ist Boppard, das ist ja deluxe-mäßig).
Andre, Nico und Thorsten kenne ich, krieg aber irgendwie keinen Kontakt derzeit zu denen - ich bleib aber am Ball!!!

Ansonsten birgt gerade hier diese Region wirklich Unmengen an genialen Trails, die es wert sind, gerockt zu werden.
Ich denke, daß wir uns nächstes Jahr mal den ein oder anderen vornehmen sollten und dann für die Nachwelt in GPSies.com verewigen!!!!

Ride on!


----------



## J-Cop (19. November 2011)

Sehr gute Idee 
Bin sofort dabei ! 

gruß
jonas


----------



## Der_Graue (26. November 2011)

Hi, schau dir mal den Malberg bei Leuterod an.
Dort kannste auch mächtig abrocken ))
Solltest aber ein Bike mit anständig Federweg haben ;-)
Locals haben dort ne nette Trailstrecke gebaut, die
es wirklich in sich hat ;-)))

Gruß,
Lupo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-Cop (26. November 2011)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp !  
ist auch garnict soweit von mir entfernt 
ist der trail da denn offentsichtlich oder muss man den erst suchen ?
Ride on ! 
J-Cop


----------



## Der_Graue (27. November 2011)

Er ist nicht ganz offensichtlich.
Wenn du oben bist, muß man den Gipfel (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) in Richtung
Ötzingen überqueren.
Dort findest du dann ein Pfädchen und auch Rampen und
schon hast du das gefunden wonach du gesucht hast.
Er ist wirklich nicht ohne, bin ihn selbst aber noch ncht
gefahren.
Wenn du Bock hast, kann ich ihn dir nächstes Jahr mal zeigen.

Gruß,
Lupo



J-Cop schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tipp !
> ist auch garnict soweit von mir entfernt
> ist der trail da denn offentsichtlich oder muss man den erst suchen ?
> Ride on !
> J-Cop


----------



## Warpspinne (27. November 2011)

Da würde ich mich doch direkt anschließen  Hört sich gut an und mein Radl dürfte dafür auch genug FW haben!


----------



## Der_Graue (27. November 2011)

Kein Thema, gerne kannst du dich anschliessen!
Denke aber, da du am Rhein wohnst, hast du sicher
die Möglichkeit auf mehr Trails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dieser ist nur ein einziger Trail mit ca. 500 bis 700 m.
Also, nichts für verwöhnte Rheinländer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also dann, bis zum nächsen Jahr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß,
Lupo


Warpspinne schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich doch direkt anschließen  Hört sich gut an und mein Radl dürfte dafür auch genug FW haben!


----------



## J-Cop (27. November 2011)

bin gern dabei ! 
Gegnügend Federweg hab ich auch.
Dann schreiben wir nächstes Jahr mal 
Ride on !


----------



## Hanniball84 (16. Dezember 2011)

Hi ich würde auch die ein oder andere Tour mit fahren!
Gruß
Johannes


----------



## J-Cop (16. Dezember 2011)

Hey ! 
Wo wohnst du denn ? 
Ich meld mich, falls was ansteht ( nächstes Jahr )


----------



## Hanniball84 (17. Dezember 2011)

Alles klar mach das!
Ich komme aus Großmaischeid.


----------



## J-Cop (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute..
ich war eben in Leuterod am Malberg. 
Bei uns ( Höhr-Grenzhausen ) war alles trocken und da hab ich schnell mal mein bike ins auto geladen und mich mal aufgemacht 
Den Trail bin ich leider nicht gefahren weil es ziemlich nass und somit ziemlich glitschig war.
Eins kann ich euch aber sagen : Sieht sehr geil aus ! Ich werde garantiert im Frühling/Sommer nochmal wiederkommen  
Wer sich anschließen will, nur zu, meldet euch  
Am Malberg selbst gibt es wohl noch einige andere Trails von der anderen Seite ( Ötzingen etc. )

Bis dahin,
Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Der_Graue (8. Januar 2012)

Habe es doch gesagt, dass es dort nette Trails gibt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hast du mir nicht geglaubt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß,
Blacklupo



J-Cop schrieb:


> Hallo Leute..
> ich war eben in Leuterod am Malberg.
> Bei uns ( Höhr-Grenzhausen ) war alles trocken und da hab ich schnell mal mein bike ins auto geladen und mich mal aufgemacht
> Den Trail bin ich leider nicht gefahren weil es ziemlich nass und somit ziemlich glitschig war.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-Cop (9. Januar 2012)

klar hab ich dir geglaubt, hatte jedoch meine Zweifel die Trails auf Anhieb zu finden..  
Wenn du magst, kannst du im Frühling/Sommer ja mal mit.

Gruß


----------



## Der_Graue (9. Januar 2012)

Finde die Tracks super und auch nicht ohne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kein Thema, sicher fahre ich dann mit, übe aber mal vorher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J-Cop schrieb:


> klar hab ich dir geglaubt, hatte jedoch meine Zweifel die Trails auf Anhieb zu finden..
> Wenn du magst, kannst du im Frühling/Sommer ja mal mit.
> 
> Gruß


----------



## StephanM (10. Januar 2012)

Soooo.... mein Bock ist fast fertig.
Nur noch Kleinscheiß montieren (Umwerfer, Kette, etc....) und dann scheiß ich auf die Winter-Pause!
Wenn sich das Wetter so warm hält, werd ich den Hobel auf jeden Fall in den nächsten zwei Wochen Sonntags mal am Römerturm testen.

Ich melde mich auf jeden Fall, wenn mein Beik komplett ist.

Auch möglich wäre die alte DS-Strecke in Rengsdorf zu rocken. Da sind noch Teile von übrig, die durchaus fahrbar sind.
Das Gute dabei ist, daß sich der ganze Kram zwischen mehreren Waldwegen mit etwa 20m Höhendifferenz abspielt. Da sind damals 4 oder 5 Strecken angelegt worden..... Bis dann der Förster irgendwann mal auf die Idee kam, die Strecke nicht mehr zu billigen.

Ist halt schön eng beieinander. Beim Römerturm muss man ja immer wieder 3-4km Berg rauf fahren......

Ride on

Stephan


----------



## Warpspinne (10. Januar 2012)

Hey. Sag frühzeitig bescheid. Ich wohne ca 20min vom Römer entfernt und schließ mich gerne an..jCop sicherlich auch


----------



## StephanM (10. Januar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Hey. Sag frühzeitig bescheid. Ich wohne ca 20min vom Römer entfernt und schließ mich gerne an..jCop sicherlich auch


 
Werd ich machen ... wie gesagt, ich bastel noch bissel zusammen, und dann wird getestet 



Kann man dann ja mal in's Auge fassen, daß man sich öfter mal trifft und verschiedene Trails hier in der Region austestet.


----------



## Warpspinne (10. Januar 2012)

Ja klar  Fahren im Sommer auch öfters den Trail und Grillen danach gemütlich in der Brex  Und nach Stromberg fahren wir auch oft. 

Wah wie ich diese friemelei hasse.Schaltzüge und der ganze mist  Viel Spaß noch! Was wirds denn fürn Bike?


----------



## StephanM (11. Januar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Ja klar  Fahren im Sommer auch öfters den Trail und Grillen danach gemütlich in der Brex  Und nach Stromberg fahren wir auch oft.
> 
> Wah wie ich diese friemelei hasse.Schaltzüge und der ganze mist  Viel Spaß noch! Was wirds denn fürn Bike?


 

*FERTICH!!!!*
Ist 'n Kona Coiler. Hab hier im Flohmarkt supergünstig nen Rahmen geschossen. Dann muss ich mich einfach vom ollen Centurion NoPogo trennen - ausserdem wollt ich etwas mehr FW. Da ich aber nun mal auch Touren fahre, kommt so'ne DH-Flitsche für mich nicht in Frage.

GRPFFFFZZZZ - is mir doch gestern aufgefallen, daß der Scheisendrecks-Schalthebel für'n Umwerfer nimmer funktioniert
Also aufmachen - sich wundern, wie die von Shimano es schaffen, so viele Teile in so'n kleines Dingen zu bekommen - alle Teile vom Werkstattboden wieder aufheben - rekapitulieren, wie das alles zusammengesessen hat - SPIRALFEDER (wer hat sowas eigentlich erfunden????) ca. 1,5Std. lang wieder eingesetzt - in völliger Verzweiflung 'n Bier aufgemacht, dann hat's geklappt!!! (Bier hilft!!!!) - alles zusammengebastelt - Schaltung grob eingestellt - um 0:30 unter die Dusche un ins Bett, Feinjustage kommt heute

Naja, auf jeden Fall is das Ding nu fertig und ich kann schonmal grob in's Auge fassen, daß ich noch im Januar auf'm Römerturm bin.


----------



## Warpspinne (11. Januar 2012)

Dann aber Schnell  Ab Freitag soll ja der Winter einzug halten * lach* Es soll tatsächlich kalt werden


----------



## Herr_Flo (12. Januar 2012)

Wie sind den die Trails so? Viel zu springen oder eher Technisch?
Ich bin ab April wieder jeden Tag in Höhr und würd mich auch mal anschließen!

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (12. Januar 2012)

Herr_Flo schrieb:


> Wie sind den die Trails so? Viel zu springen oder eher Technisch?
> Ich bin ab April wieder jeden Tag in Höhr und würd mich auch mal anschließen!
> 
> lg


 
Der Römerturm ist hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8cnLPpJNP0"]Terror Trail mit Kollegas - RÃ¶merturm Bendorf      - YouTube[/nomedia]
(hab da mal von ner Tour mit 'n Paar Arbeitskollegen 'n Vid gezimmert)

Ansonsten ist die Ex-DS-Strecke in Rengsdorf halt 'ne DS-Strecke
ziemlich eng, kurze Abstände der Hindernisse, etc. - allerdings kann man nicht mehr alles fahren, wegen der Verwitterung etc.

Pilzpfad in Oberbieber ist auch eher technisch.

Die DH-Strecke in Niederbreitbach wird demnächst ausprobiert.

Ist aber, soweit ich weiß alles nicht mit dicken Gaps, Spüngen oder so. Sicherlich kann man auch Springen und Droppen, aber für mich alten Mann ist das eher nix.

@Warpspinne:
Jepp, hab's auch gehört/gelesen. Jetzt kommt mal wieder der Winter vorbei - passt ja! Aber solange es trocken ist, geht's ja noch.....


Greeetz,

Stephan


----------



## StephanM (12. Januar 2012)

Mir fällt da grad noch Isenburg - Hausenborn ein!!!!

Das kann man ja irgendwie mit ner Tour Römerturm verbinden. Ich schau mal bei GPSies nach, ob's da irgendwie schon was gibt.


----------



## Der_Graue (12. Januar 2012)

Nette Stürze der Kollegas auf youtube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bin die Strecke schon x malgefahren, aber da noch nie geflogen, vielmehr einmal in der Geraden, ist das viel schöner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sagt bescheid wenn ihr fahrt, schliesse mich dem Ganzen an.
Komme von Nauort den Micha-DH runter.

Gruß,
Lupo



StephanM schrieb:


> Der Römerturm ist hier:
> Terror Trail mit Kollegas - RÃ¶merturm Bendorf      - YouTube
> (hab da mal von ner Tour mit 'n Paar Arbeitskollegen 'n Vid gezimmert)
> 
> ...


----------



## StephanM (12. Januar 2012)

Jau, war vielleicht auch etwas unfair, die Jungs da runter zu schicken, wo's bei den meisten maximal für nen breiten Feldweg reicht....

Hehehe, das wird ja ein immer gößerer Teilnehmenrkreis!!! - Geil!!!


----------



## Warpspinne (12. Januar 2012)

Also Römerturm..da fällt man wenn nur beim letzen Stück..aber auch nur wenns nass ist. Die Passage hinter dem Stein der etwas hervorragt also bei den nach unten abgeschrägten Wurzeln ist FIES! Aber richtig! ANsonsten is der Römerturm schön technisch. Sprünge sind keine drin. Es gab mal nen Drop, da konnte man gerade aus fahren, aber der führt halt ins Flat. Und ich vergewaltige meinen DHX sicherlich nicht für das bisschen Luft..  Hausenburrrr also da am Rabentisch runter is auch geil. Da gehts anschließend immer noch aufn Bierchen zur Fischerhütte Meisel! Ganz gemütlich da  Is natürlich mit nem 18 kg BigHit ordentlich strampelei/schieberei! Aber lohnt sich. Niederbreitbach war ich 1 mal. Der 6m Gap ließ das Adrenalin schon springen. Ist aber ansonsten auchnix besonderes. In der Zeitung stand vor Zeiten mal was von ner "Freeride Strecke" Bendorf. War da aber nochnicht. Muss ich die Woche mal ausspähen. Ansonsten gibts da noch die "line" von den Kids. Die is auch recht geil. Aber Illegal und ich hab kein Plan ob die überhaupt wollen das die bekannt wird. 

Dann gibts noch bei Stromberg an der Schutzhütte nen netten aber steilen DH Trail! Der taugt auchwas und man sollte ordentlich FW mitbringen. Ansonsten lasst einfach im Frühjahr alle mal nach Stromberg fahren aufn Flowtrail. Da ist für jeden was dabei! Das Garantier ich euch!


----------



## Herr_Flo (12. Januar 2012)

Der Flowtrail ist klasse...
Aber so wies scheint haben wir ja erstma genug zufahren! Bin definitiv motiviert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (12. Januar 2012)

Jop!  Wird scho!


----------



## StephanM (13. Januar 2012)

Hello,

hab mir grad mal den Flowtrail auf Youtube angeguckt. Sieht sehr gut aus!!! Freu mich voll !!!!!!
Ab dem 01.04.2012 isser ja wieder offiziell geöffnet.....


----------



## Warpspinne (13. Januar 2012)

Ajo. Der wird seinem namen halt gerecht. Ab diesem Jahr kommt auchnoch de NoJikes Trail. Da braucht man Federweg


----------



## StephanM (15. Januar 2012)

A propos Federweg,

was haben eigentlich diese Jungs hier damals gemacht?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g"]Downhill 90 er Jahre      - YouTube[/nomedia]

und der fährt mi'm Hardtail und 'ner RS mit gefühlten 3cm immer noch besser als ich .....
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ETziC9oBtM"]John Tomac MTB ride      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Hehehe, die Zeiten ändern sich!!!!

Ride on


----------



## Warpspinne (15. Januar 2012)

Die guten alten dh pioniere.


----------



## Der_Graue (15. Januar 2012)

Super Videos, die du da gefunden hast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bin lange Zeit auch Cantilever-Bremsen gefahren, war echt der Horror,
vor allem wenn die Felgen nass waren, Bremsen war da so gut wie unmöglich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



V-Brakes waren da schon deutlich besser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber mit den Scheibenbremsen von heute garnicht zu vergleichen,
vorallem die BreakOne, die muss ein echter Kracher sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






StephanM schrieb:


> A propos Federweg,
> 
> was haben eigentlich diese Jungs hier damals gemacht?
> Downhill 90 er Jahre      - YouTube
> ...


----------



## StephanM (15. Januar 2012)

Jau, da hat sich echt was getan in den letzten 15 Jahren.
Mein erstes MTB war'n Specialized mit der U-Brake hinten. Jedesmal mei Schlamm war alles total vollgemoddert.
Aber war schon cool... Wenn man die Cantis i, VErgleich zur normalen BRemse sah, lagen da schon Welten dazwischen.
Hab am NoPogo bis zuletzt noch V-Brakes gefahren, das ging auch. Aber halt eben nicht mehr zeitgemäß...

Aber wenn man mal zurückblickt, wie das alles angefangen hat....
Da gab's noch Marken wie Bontrager, Alpine-Stars, S-Bike, ....... (drifte hier grad in einen anderen Thread ab)

Von der BReakOne hab ich noch keine Erfahrungsberichte. Ich persönlich fahr noch die Hayes nine (günstig hier geschossen). Reicht noch ;-)


----------



## Warpspinne (15. Januar 2012)

Bontraga wird doch heute noch gefahren. Orbea..das war noch was


----------



## StephanM (16. Januar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Bontraga wird doch heute noch gefahren. Orbea..das war noch was


 
Bontrager verkauft nur noch Komponenten. Eigene Rahmen gibbet leider nich mehr. Orbea gibt's allerdings noch. Die verkaufen aber irgendwie alles mögliche, und das sehr teuer...

Hatte damals mal Ein "Orca Oregon" (nicht von Orbea) - Hardtail.
Das war so ziemlich eines der ersten Modelle mit Vierkant-Hinterbau und fetten Gussets, die ich gesehen habe. War aber wohl auch nur'n gelabelter Rahmen aus Taiwan. Mittlerweile kann man garnix mehr über die Marke finden - schade eigentlich, weil das Ding hatte damals schon ziemlich krasse Dirt-Optik und war super-stabil.
Naja, wurde geklaut -> Die dreckigen DIEBE!!!!

Was ist eigentlich aus Chaka / CMP geworden? Auf der Webite tut sich seit Jahren nix mehr.


----------



## Warpspinne (16. Januar 2012)

Kein Plan. Woah, was ein bombenwetter draußen..soll das die ganze Woche noch so anhalten? Is ja echt krass! Zwar kalt, aber schöön! Vll. mal unter der Woche ne Abfahrt starten am Römerturm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (16. Januar 2012)

Chaka wurschteld in der Eifel irgendwie mit Poison rum.
Wenn du dir die Bikes ansiehst, gleicht fast eins dem anderen.
Sie hatten Rahmen, die aus Taiwan kamen, mittlerweile kommen
sie aus sonstwoher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Fahr selbst noch ein Poison und ich muß sagen, der Rahmen obwohl
für XC gefertigt, ist Top, mußte schon den Geißkopf und Saalbach-Hinterglemm aushalten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Von CMP habe ich auch noch nichts mehr gehört.




StephanM schrieb:


> Bontrager verkauft nur noch Komponenten. Eigene Rahmen gibbet leider nich mehr. Orbea gibt's allerdings noch. Die verkaufen aber irgendwie alles mögliche, und das sehr teuer...
> 
> Hatte damals mal Ein "Orca Oregon" (nicht von Orbea) - Hardtail.
> Das war so ziemlich eines der ersten Modelle mit Vierkant-Hinterbau und fetten Gussets, die ich gesehen habe. War aber wohl auch nur'n gelabelter Rahmen aus Taiwan. Mittlerweile kann man garnix mehr über die Marke finden - schade eigentlich, weil das Ding hatte damals schon ziemlich krasse Dirt-Optik und war super-stabil.
> ...


----------



## StephanM (16. Januar 2012)

Jau, Wetter is schweinegeil. Kalt aber trocken!!! Dann is der Boden auch schön fest. Nicht so'ne Modderpampe....
Hmmmmm.... der Römerturm wär ja mal 'ne Sache. Ich check mal ab, wann ich Zeit hab (La Familia) .... setz das dann hier rein, vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr mit.
Einfach mal ne kurze "Quick&Dirty-Session" für'n Spaß.

Jau, Chaka ist in Mayen ansässig. Aber, wie gesagt, der Katalog, den man da findet ist von 2009 (also brandaktuell). Chaka und Poison hängen da zusammen, werden beide von Teikotec geführt (oder so). Rahmen waren mal von Kinesis, wie's jetzt aussieht weiß ich nicht.
Hat sich wohl schleichend gewandelt von "C" in "P".


----------



## StephanM (16. Januar 2012)

Freitag 15:00h, Parkplatz Abtei ?!?

Bei Scheisendrecks-Wetter fällt's halt aus.


----------



## Warpspinne (16. Januar 2012)

[x] Dabei


----------



## Der_Graue (16. Januar 2012)

Ist ein bischen knapp für mich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Darf am Freitag bis 14:15 Uhr arbeiten 
Könnte frühstens um 15:30 da sein.
Wie oft wollt ihr fahren?
Gruß,
Lupo



StephanM schrieb:


> Freitag 15:00h, Parkplatz Abtei ?!?
> 
> Bei Scheisendrecks-Wetter fällt's halt aus.


----------



## Warpspinne (16. Januar 2012)

15.30 denke ich geht auch. Wir schieben sicherlich mehrmals hoch. Nehme ich jedenfalls an ^_^


----------



## Der_Graue (16. Januar 2012)

Habe mir die Wettervorhersage eben angeschaut, es sieht am WE besch... aus! 
Fahrt ruhig um 15 Uhr los, ich stosse später einfach dazu, wenn´s Wetter zuläßt.
Und geschoben wird net, man muß ja warm und geschmeidig sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Warpspinne schrieb:


> 15.30 denke ich geht auch. Wir schieben sicherlich mehrmals hoch. Nehme ich jedenfalls an ^_^


----------



## StephanM (16. Januar 2012)

Jepp,
des passt scho.
Mann Mann, ich hoffe, daß des Wetter mitspielt.
15:00 is okay. Und wenn Du später dazu kommst, klappt's ja auch, es fahren ja wohl nit so viele Leute da rum.
Dann machen wir das mal fest.
Es sei denn, es schifft wie Sau, weil Römerturm nass is schon kagge.


----------



## Bunkerking (18. Januar 2012)

Hey....
Ich wohne in Segendorf. Komme gebürtig von Gießen. 
Ich lese hier immer Pilzpfad. Wo ist der denn? Finde da garnichts drüber. 

Ansonsten hätte ich auch ma Lust was zu starten. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (19. Januar 2012)

Es ist nass, es ist schlammig und der rt ist undahrbar..das wars dann wohl mit der freitag tour^^


----------



## Der_Graue (19. Januar 2012)

Sei nicht traurig, es kommen auch wieder sonnige Tage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber sich mal so richtig einsauen, das macht auch Spass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Es müsste halt nur ein wenig wärmer sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Warpspinne schrieb:


> Es ist nass, es ist schlammig und der rt ist undahrbar..das wars dann wohl mit der freitag tour^^


----------



## StephanM (19. Januar 2012)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Sei nicht traurig, es kommen auch wieder sonnige Tage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hmmmmm... das mit dem Einsauen wäre da schon ne Sache.
Allerdings ist der RT bei der Witterung echt ne gefährliche Sache. - Nicht, daß ich da jetzt Angst hätte....
Mir fällt da noch die Ex-DS-Strecke in Rengsdorf ein (die seit Jahren nicht mehr "bewirtschaftet" wird. Einige Hindernisse sind durchaus noch vorhanden und fahrbar. Wär halt auch gut, weil wegen zischen Anfang und Ende der jeweiligen Strecken nur ein paar hundert Meter Luftlinie sind.
Ist aber alles bissel kleiner gehalten mit Sprüngen und so.... ein Gap ist auch noch da (etwa 1,5 - 2 m)....
Wenn also der RT morgen nicht fahrbar ist, werd ich mich da rum tummeln.

Geht bei dem Grünen Pfeil auf der Karte innen Wald rein - ausprobieren kann man immer....
Abstellmöglichkeiten für's Auto ist auch vorhanden (Parkplatz in der Nähe....)
Wer Bock hat, ich werde dann wohl ab 15:00h dort sein, wenn's nicht aus Eimern schüttet.

Haut rein....

@ Bunkerking: Segendorf ist ja bei mir um die Ecke. Komme aus Rodenbach.


----------



## Bunkerking (19. Januar 2012)

hmm ok.
dann muss ich mir das mal ansehen.

Vielleicht kann man ja ma zusammen was fahren, wenn ich bisschen mehr Kondition habe.


----------



## StephanM (20. Januar 2012)

Also, wenn der Römerturm heute nicht fahrbar ist, werd ich definitiv in Rengsdorf sein.

Wenn einer dazustossen will:
Ab der Schranke geht's innen Wald rein, etwa 1 km (die Entfernungsangaben könne durchaus variieren. - Immer auf dem "Hauptweg" bleiben und dann kann man rechts die Trails erkennen.

Wie gesagt, ab 15:00 bin ich da....

Ich schreib aber an zwei bis drei Leute noch PM mit Handynummer.

Hoffentlich schifft's nicht!!!!!

ride on


----------



## Der_Graue (20. Januar 2012)

Moin,
wenn´s zum RT geht bin ich mit dabei, falls nicht regnet.
Sollte es nach Rengsdorf gehen, ist es zeitlich gesehen für
michz zu knapp, da ich ca. um 15:00 Uhr erst von der Maloche
kommen.



StephanM schrieb:


> Also, wenn der Römerturm heute nicht fahrbar ist, werd ich definitiv in Rengsdorf sein.
> 
> Wenn einer dazustossen will:
> Ab der Schranke geht's innen Wald rein, etwa 1 km (die Entfernungsangaben könne durchaus variieren. - Immer auf dem "Hauptweg" bleiben und dann kann man rechts die Trails erkennen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (20. Januar 2012)

Bis jetzt siehts übel aus... aber rengsdorf check ich mal.


----------



## StephanM (20. Januar 2012)

Lupo hatte was von Schnee erzählt....

Hier im Tal (Neuwied-Linz) sieht's besser aus. Bewölkt, aber derzeit kein Regen.
Zwischendurch sogar etwas blau zu erahnen.

Wenn sich's so hält, dann Römerturm, ansonsten Rengsdorf, das tut nicht so weh, wenn man wegrutscht. Und ausprobieren kann man die Strecke schon mal. Ich hab die's letzte Mal vor'n paar Monaten zu Fuß begutachtet und konnte mit Freude feststellen, daß der Großteil der Strecke noch fahrbar ist. Ausser die "Holz-ist-in-Boden-eingebuddelt-Hindernisse" ..... 
Hat was von "Ideallinie suchen" ;-)
Da sind aber noch genügend "natürliche Hindernisse", die man nehmen kann.


----------



## StephanM (20. Januar 2012)

... jetzt mal OT:

hab vor zwei Tagen gesehen, daÃ man sogar bei Neckermann relativ ordentliche Fahrrad-Teile bestellen kann! ... Alter, wie geil ist das denn?!? Es gab mal Zeiten, da hat man dicke Pellen (naja, der IRC DirtBros in 2.4)  nur hinter Vorgehaltener Hand unterm Ladentisch bekommen und ein Schweinegeld dafÃ¼r bezahlt...
Zum GlÃ¼ck ist das lange her.....

Muss eh demnÃ¤chst neue Reifen kaufen, will aber nicht wirklich 50,-â¬ / St. ausgeben.
Was eher, Schwalbe Space oder Conti Diesel?
Oder andere Alternativen....

THX

OT Ende


----------



## Warpspinne (20. Januar 2012)

Glaub mir, spar nicht an Reifen. Kauf dir muddy marrys. Gibts in 2.3 oder kauf dir am besten 2.5er. Du bekommst nie nen platten ud die greifen einfach überall! Ja wenn du in rengsdoef bist, mach mal ein paar fotos und lad die hier hoch.


----------



## Bunkerking (20. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Info. aber hier am We geht bei mir leider garnix. nächstes mal, wenn klappt.


----------



## Der_Graue (20. Januar 2012)

In Leuterod (Ww) schneit und regnet es, Scheibengleister :-(((


----------



## StephanM (20. Januar 2012)

Hmmmmm... werde wohl nach Rengsdorf fahren.
Fotos machen und uploaden.

und natürlich bissel fahren


----------



## Bunkerking (20. Januar 2012)

Ja cool.... Dann kann ich mir das mal angucken. 

Wegen Reifen: Ich werd mir mal die Hans Dampf holen. Hat ja in allen Tests u d meinungen nen guten eindruck gemacht. Fahre im Moment Fat Albert / Nobby Nic. Aber der Nic rutscht mir zu arg.


----------



## Warpspinne (20. Januar 2012)

Den Nic hatte ich mal aufm BigHit..der hat echt 0 gebracht. Nur am flutschn das Ding..und bei nässe unfahrbar. Continental Mountain King sollen auch ganz gut sein. Oder halt Maxxis Minion/Swampthing. Hab schon die 2012 modelle im Laden gesehen, die haben sich im Schnitt etwas verändert. Sehen gut aus!


----------



## J-Cop (20. Januar 2012)

Ich schließ mich euch natürlich sehr genr an !  
Bin momentan dabei, mir ne neue Gabel zu kaufen.. Danach wirds dann aber ordentlich abgehen und ich hoffe, man(n) triftt sich öfters mal zum biken ( evtl. römerturm ) und wie warpspinne schon gesagt hat, abends im brexbachtal grillen  
Haben wir letztes Jahr auch ziemlich oft gemacht. 
Wenns einigermaßen trocken ist, kann man ja mal nen tag ins auge fassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (20. Januar 2012)

Mit was für Druck fährst du deine Schlappen?
Sollte schon unter 2bar sein, dann gehts einigermaßen und der Grip ist dann recht gut.
Fahre den Michelin Wild Rock´r 2.25 weil die 2.4er nicht in mein altes
Bike passten, die sind einfach zu breit.
Sie sind auch nicht schlecht, vor allem aber, ne ganze Ecke günstiger als die Schwalbe aus Fernost.
Stephan, bist du heute in Rengsdorf gefahren?



Bunkerking schrieb:


> Ja cool.... Dann kann ich mir das mal angucken.
> 
> Wegen Reifen: Ich werd mir mal die Hans Dampf holen. Hat ja in allen Tests u d meinungen nen guten eindruck gemacht. Fahre im Moment Fat Albert / Nobby Nic. Aber der Nic rutscht mir zu arg.


----------



## J-Cop (20. Januar 2012)

Also ich fahre vorn nen Big Betty 2.4 und hinten nen Minion 2.7 .. 
Hatte kurze Zeit mal einen Nic 2.4 drauf, mit dem ich aber auch eher unzufrieden war. Viele Durchschläge und wenig Grip. Hat meinen Anforderungen nicht entsprochen...


----------



## Der_Graue (20. Januar 2012)

2,7er ist ja schon ne Hausnummer, haste den Berg hoch wohl nur geschoben oder?
Oder aber, du musst mächtig dicke Beine haben ;-)
Hatte ne Zeitlang den Mountain King gefahren, hatte aber regelmäßig bei der Tour einen Platten. Die Pneus musst du über 2,5 bar fahren, sonst gibst Snakebites und dann haste widerrum keinen Grip mehr :-(


----------



## Warpspinne (20. Januar 2012)

Der Minion 2.7 baut ziemlich schmal. mein Muddy 2.5 ist genau so dick. Von daher gehts. Mit der Ausdauer ist bei uns beiden ziemlich am Boden im Moment  Da wird geschoben wo nur geht  Ich bin mal gespannt auf die Pics vom Stephän  Der hat mich ja schon einb ischen heiß gemacht


----------



## StephanM (20. Januar 2012)

Soooooo, ich war heute in Rengsdorf.

Soviel mal dazu, die Strecke wird definitiv noch "bewirtschaftet", weil die Sprünge und die Haupt-Strecke ziemlich gut in Schuss ist.
Die Strecke bietet ziemlich viel. Anlieger, Gaps, Drops, Sprünge, Wallrides, etc.

Die Fotos hab ich auf Picasa abgelegt (37 St.)
hier der Link:
https://plus.google.com/photos/106069362506897452076/albums/5699771563301381185

Ein paar werd ich auch hier online Stellen.

Sorry für die Quali, aber die Witterung war net so dolle.

Bin die Strecke auch 3-4mal gefahren, nur nit so wild, weil meine Reifen ham geschmiert wie Sau.
wenn das Ding trocken ist, muss man das nochmal starten.

ride on...


----------



## Warpspinne (20. Januar 2012)

Ich liebe Google..

*403.* Thatâs an error.
Leider haben Sie keinen Zugriff auf diese Seite. Thatâs all we know.

Muss ich da iwas downloaden um die sehen zu kÃ¶nnen?


----------



## J-Cop (20. Januar 2012)

du hast recht, der 2.7er ist wirklich nicht so breit.. Dafür ist der aber ordentlich schwer 
Viele Berge komm ich auch so hoch, nach ner Zeit geht mir dann aber auch die puste aus  Werde mir demnächst auch ne höhere Sattelstütze holen, das erleichtert das Ganze..
Ansonsten schieb ich natürlich auch des öfteren ;D 
War der Stephan heute biken ? Bei dem Wetter ? :O


----------



## StephanM (20. Januar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Ich liebe Google..
> 
> *403.* Thats an error.
> Leider haben Sie keinen Zugriff auf diese Seite. Thats all we know.
> ...




ich seh mal zu, was ich hier uppen kann


----------



## J-Cop (20. Januar 2012)

gut, da hat sich meine letzte Frage ja erledigt.. 

Kann die Seite auch nicht öffnen. Lad die Bilder doch einfach hier hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (20. Januar 2012)

Müssen mal gucken mit dem Steuersatz morgen. Der muss ja unten 1.5 sein. Wenn die aber passt, musste dir halt nen tapered kaufen. Kosten ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## J-Cop (20. Januar 2012)

ach du bists !  Hab mich schon gewundert


----------



## Warpspinne (20. Januar 2012)

lawl    ich glaub dad Bandmaß is jetzt voll! [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9cm9m6WIro&feature=g-vrec&context=G2d6be88RVAAAAAAAAAQ"]Das BandmaÃ ist voll! - Chef rastet aus      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## J-Cop (20. Januar 2012)

ja, wir schauen morgen einfach mal  
Das wäre zuu gut wenn die passt !


----------



## Bunkerking (20. Januar 2012)

Fahre den mit 2 Bar. Hab auch schon rumprobiert, aber das bringt nix. 

Was denkt ihr über den Hans Dampf?


----------



## StephanM (20. Januar 2012)

Bilder sind in meinem Profil hochgeladen

und hab das Album bei Picasa öffentlich gemacht - sorry, ist mir durchgegangen- Jetzt müsste der Link klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunkerking (20. Januar 2012)

Sieht ja gut aus. Wo ist das da genau?


----------



## Warpspinne (20. Januar 2012)

Ja hammer! Wenn das Wetter sich bis sonntag einigermaßen beruhigt hat, bin ich da! @Bunker. Die sind in Ransbach. Siehe Posts weiter oben


----------



## J-Cop (20. Januar 2012)

Bin auch dabei !


----------



## StephanM (20. Januar 2012)

Bunkerking schrieb:


> Sieht ja gut aus. Wo ist das da genau?




Hatte doch die Karte gepostet.
Ist halt etwas schwierig zu erklären, steht halt keine Hausnummer dran 

Aber wenn du aus Segendorf kommst, dann kommste das nächste Mal einfach mit.... Angenehm ist halt echt, daß hier alles ziemlich eng beieinander ist. Wie schon gesagt, zwischen Anfang und Ende sind nur ein paar hundert Meter Luftlinie.

Obwohl ich mir sicherbin, daß ich heute gerade mal die Hälfte an Trails dort gesehen habe. Es geht am Ende der Strecke auf nen Waldweg, wo's genau gegenüber wieder in nen Trail geht, hehehe...

In Irlich gibt's auch so 'ne kurze Strecke.... ich werde demnächst mal sehen, ob ich sie noch finde.

- Strecken-Checken ist schon cool


----------



## Bunkerking (20. Januar 2012)

Achso der ist das?! Dann hab ich das falsch verstanden.


----------



## StephanM (20. Januar 2012)

... by the way:

Das Bike funktioniert ganz ordentlich. Hatte erst gedacht, der Rahmen könnte was groß sein, aber passt schon.
Schaltung muss noch feinjustiert werden, und dann ist gut.

Aber Alter, das Teil is derbe eingesaut worden!!!


----------



## Warpspinne (21. Januar 2012)

Gut!  Eventuell da morgen nochmal treffen? Wenns net saut wie aus Eimern, sind J-Cop und ich da. Vll habt ihr ja auch lust  Cheers


----------



## Warpspinne (22. Januar 2012)

Moinsen. Sieht ja trocken aus..also jemand lust auf Römerturm oder Ransbach? Meldet euch


----------



## StephanM (22. Januar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Moinsen. Sieht ja trocken aus..also jemand lust auf Römerturm oder Ransbach? Meldet euch



Lust schon, aber leider keine Zeit....

aber das Jahr ist ja noch jung, und demnächst mal Trails rocken steht schon auf'm Programm


----------



## Warpspinne (22. Januar 2012)

Bah, war heute dochnicht da. Wetter bessert sich ja hoffentlich nächste Woche, dann gehts ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (22. Januar 2012)

Hi, ich bin heute die südliche und ein Teil der nördlichen Runde des Thomas Gregor Stefan Trails gefahren. Ich glaube einer von euch hatte da mal GPS-Daten hochgeladen. Der Römerturmtrail ist echt der Hammer. Sehr sehr geil. Macht Mega Laune.


----------



## StephanM (23. Januar 2012)

Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin heute die südliche und ein Teil der nördlichen Runde des Thomas Gregor Stefan Trails gefahren. Ich glaube einer von euch hatte da mal GPS-Daten hochgeladen. Der Römerturmtrail ist echt der Hammer. Sehr sehr geil. Macht Mega Laune.


 
Jepp,

ich hatte die Daten da eingegeben. Schön, daß Dir die Tour gefallen hat.

ride on,

Stephan


----------



## Wassertrinker (23. Januar 2012)

Ich bin morgen früh nochmal in der Gegend und wollte den RT nochmal fahren? Es lebe der Überstundenabbau :-D 
Hat jmd. Lust und Zeit und kommt mit? Ich dachte so gegen 10 oder 11 Uhr.


----------



## Warpspinne (23. Januar 2012)

Leider sitz ich da noch in der Uni..


----------



## StephanM (23. Januar 2012)

Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen früh nochmal in der Gegend und wollte den RT nochmal fahren? Es lebe der Überstundenabbau :-D
> Hat jmd. Lust und Zeit und kommt mit? Ich dachte so gegen 10 oder 11 Uhr.




Sehr schlecht, muss da das Bruttosozialprodukt steigern....
Wochenende sieht auch schlecht aus, weil mein Weibchen arbeiten muss und die Kinners mir sonst die Bude zerlegen würden....

Eventuell unter der Woche mal spontan. Nächste Woche sieht's besser aus...


----------



## StephanM (23. Januar 2012)

@ Warpsinne:

ich probier jetzt mal die Kenda Blue-Groove 2.35 aus.
Ist 'ne wirtschaftliche Entscheidung, weil sau-günstig und die Berichte sind durchaus positiv. - Umsteigen auf Muddy Mary kann ich immer noch.
Naja, werden immer noch besser sein, als meine ewig alten Conti Vertical Pro. - Die haben mich nämlich am Freitag ein bissel im Stich gelassen, was so die Haftung auf nassem Untergrund angeht.

@ all: wie sieht's eigentlich mal generell mit dem Interesse an Rengsdorf aus? Ich hoffe, daß die Fotos ein bisschen was hergegeben haben.

Greeetz,

Stephan


----------



## Warpspinne (23. Januar 2012)

Interesse deluxe. Werd auf jedenfall die woche noch hoch. Mittwoch sind 10C und Sonne vorausgesagt. Btw. JCop hat nen Rahmenriss, der fällt wohl ein paar tage aus


----------



## Wassertrinker (23. Januar 2012)

Bruttosozialproduktsteigerung ist wichtig ;-)

Ich bin nur gelegentlich wegen der Freundin in der Gegend. Wenn ich nochmal um Neuwied herum fahren gehe, sage ich Bescheid!

Übrigens: Ich fahre die Muddy Marry im Winter und bin jedes mal begeistert! Kann den Kauf nur empfehlen!


----------



## Warpspinne (23. Januar 2012)

http://www.cycle-aix.de/Schwalbe-Muddy-Mary-Performance-Performance-64-559-26x250-Black-Draht 16â¬ fÃ¼r ienen Reifen. Das ist saugÃ¼nstig. Hol die lieber gleich die Marys Steph ( wenn ich dich denn so nennen darf) Glaub mir, du wirst kein Geld mehr fÃ¼r andere Reifen ausgeben mÃ¼ssen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-Cop (23. Januar 2012)

ich bin leider verhindert..


----------



## StephanM (23. Januar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> http://www.cycle-aix.de/Schwalbe-Muddy-Mary-Performance-Performance-64-559-26x250-Black-Draht 16 für ienen Reifen. Das ist saugünstig. Hol die lieber gleich die Marys Steph ( wenn ich dich denn so nennen darf) Glaub mir, du wirst kein Geld mehr für andere Reifen ausgeben müssen^^




Darfst mich ruhig Steph nennen, damit komm ich klar

Hmmm..das ist natürlich ein Schweinepreis, haben die den immer so günstig im Angebot? Dann werd ich die als nächstes ordern. Naja, wenn die Kendas nix sind, kriegt se meine Frau auf's Bike, hehehe. Aber die wird sich wohl wegen Rollwiderstand beschweren, fährt sie doch normalerweise die SmartSam.

Uuuuoooohhhh, Rahmenriss ist schlimm. Wie isses passiert J-Cop?


----------



## J-Cop (23. Januar 2012)

Da muss ich bisschen weiter ausholen..
Hab vor 7 Monaten paar cm weiter unten nen ganz kleinen riss.. da hab ich nen gusset draufsetzen lassen und das komplette rad wurde neu pulverbeschichtet.. Und heute, bei nem relativ kleinem Double hats auf einmal knack gemacht ich hab mir den 2.7er Minion unten reingerammt.. Das waren Schmerzen ! 
Naja, jetzt bin ich halt auf der Suche nach nem relativ ´´günstigen´´ Rahmen. Das kann noch ne Weile dauern, da ich ja kein festes Einkommen hab.. Das wiederum heißt, dass das Biken in der nächsten Zeit gestrichen ist -.-´
Hier mal das Bild dazu..


----------



## Warpspinne (23. Januar 2012)

Bau dein hardtail wieder auf


----------



## StephanM (23. Januar 2012)

Autschn!
Hmmm, das ist ja mal *******...
Das Gusset abflexen und irgendwie 'ne Sattelklemmung hinkriegen ist nich?
Man kann das Gusset ja auch etwas kleiner dimensionieren. Oder eben Material anfertigen, was über's Sattelrohr geschweißt wurd und quasi 'ne Tasche für's Oberrohr hat. Ich zeichne morgen auf der Arbeit mal schnell was auf und setz das hier rein, damit Du weißt, wie ich mir das vorstelle.
Oder haste jetzt die Nase voll von UMF?


----------



## J-Cop (23. Januar 2012)

@ micha : ja, das mach ich auf jeden fall.. wird ja eh jetzt ne längere zeit dauern bis ich was neues hab... Und die ganze Zeit ohne Biken halt ich sowieso nicht aus 
@ Steph : Das wär echt nett ! Ich kanns mir in etwa vorstellen.. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich jetzt keine lust hab da nochmal was rein zu investieren. Da spar ich mir lieber das geld, früher oder später kommt eh was neues.. Um wenigstens bisschen zu fahren ist das aber ne sehr gute idee !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (23. Januar 2012)

J-Cop schrieb:


> @ micha : ja, das mach ich auf jeden fall.. wird ja eh jetzt ne längere zeit dauern bis ich was neues hab... Und die ganze Zeit ohne Biken halt ich sowieso nicht aus
> @ Steph : Das wär echt nett ! Ich kanns mir in etwa vorstellen.. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich jetzt keine lust hab da nochmal was rein zu investieren. Da spar ich mir lieber das geld, früher oder später kommt eh was neues.. Um wenigstens bisschen zu fahren ist das aber ne sehr gute idee !



haste denn nen ordentlichen CNC-Fräser an der Hand, um das aus Vollmaterial zu machen?
Ansonsten Alu-Blech um's Oberrohr gebogen und Laschen dann um's Sattelrohr, das müsste zumindest etwas halten. Man könnte auch nen Schrott-Rahmen opfern, um da ein Stück Rohr rauszuholen.
Wichtig ist echt, daß das Material passt und der Schweißprozess genau darauf abgestimmt ist. Aber dasGusset, was da dran sitzt, hat ja gehalten, also wirst Du wohl an's richtige Material und den richtigen Schweisser gekommen sein...


----------



## Der_Graue (24. Januar 2012)

@ J-Cop:
Denke, dass ich dir da helfen kann, denn ich kenne mich ein wenig mit Metall aus ;-)
Könnte dir ein Überwurf drehen, bzw anfertigen.
Das Problem bei Alu ist, dass du es nach dem Schweißen kalt auslagern muss (ca. 3-6 Monate), sonst verreckt es, wie es bei dir geschehen ist.
Es muß eine sogenannte Rekristallisierung stattfinden ;-)
Wie gesagt, machbar ist da sicher noch was, ich müsste mir nur den Rahmen genauer anschauen.


----------



## StephanM (24. Januar 2012)

Moin,

hab grad eben mal mit Arbeitskollegen geredet, die echt Ahnung von dem ganzen haben. So was das Material betrifft und Spannungsgefügen....
Jetzt wird's bissel technisch:
Der Riss kann durch die Riesen-Schweißerei entstanden sein. Wie man erkennen kann, ist das ja ne riesen Wurst, die da drüber gelegt wurde. Dementsprechend kann das Material genau an der Stelle geschwächt worden sein.... Naja, aber es ist nunmal passiert. Sicherste Lösung wäre wohl, Rohr raustrennen und sauber ein neues einschweißen lassen, das kostet aber auch derbe viel Geld. 
Die Alternative mit der Tasche fanden die Kollegas jetzt nicht optimal, weil wenig Platz und dann schweißt man wieder an nem Teil rum.
Was auch machbar ist, wäre folgendes:
Gusset rausflexen, Sattelroh gerade abschneiden, damit Platz für 'ne Klemme ist. Sattel mit Rohr aufsetzen und quasi 'nen "Dom bauen" - soll heißen 2 zusätzliche Stützen, die am Oberrohr und am Sattel befestigt werden. - Sieht dann ein bisschen aus, wie beim Mountain Cycle San Andreas (nur nicht sooooo fett).
Dann kannste allerdings den Sattel nicht mehr verstellen.

Wäre schade, das Teil zu verschrotten, weil's ja eigentlich 'n cooler Rahmen ist...

Naja, ich werd gleich mal die Tasche aufreissen und hier rein stellen.


----------



## StephanM (24. Januar 2012)

Hab's fertig.

Material ist 6061 - Stärke mindestens 2,5mm, Weil ein Coladosenblech nix bringt.


----------



## Warpspinne (24. Januar 2012)

Das ist einfach die beste lösung für den. Der hat ja nix an kohle und kann sich kein neues Bike leiste. Auch isses bei weitem die schönste Lösung. Ich schreib dem gleich ma ne SMS.


----------



## Der_Graue (24. Januar 2012)

Sorry Stefan, aber ich halte von der Lösung leider nichts.
Weil, es muß wieder geschweißt werden und ohne Auslagerung bzw, thermischer Nachbehandlung hält das Ganze nicht.
Das Alu ist nach dem Schweißvergang einfach zu weich.
Denke, es ist sinnvoller ein Verhüterli passend drüber zu stecken und dann
verschrauben.
Gruß,
Lupo


StephanM schrieb:


> Hab's fertig.
> 
> Material ist 6061 - Stärke mindestens 2,5mm, Weil ein Coladosenblech nix bringt.


----------



## StephanM (24. Januar 2012)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Sorry Stefan, aber ich halte von der Lösung leider nichts.
> Weil, es muß wieder geschweißt werden und ohne Auslagerung bzw, thermischer Nachbehandlung hält das Ganze nicht.
> Das Alu ist nach dem Schweißvergang einfach zu weich.
> Denke, es ist sinnvoller ein Verhüterli passend drüber zu stecken und dann
> ...


 
Hmmm, wie das mit dem Auslagern beim Alu-Schweißen aussieht, weiß ich nicht genau - gerade was Fahrradrahmen angeht.
Kann nur soviel sagen, daß wir hier auf der Arbeit auch Alu-Schweißen (NIEDAX), und da bestimmt nix so lange kalt ausgelagert wird, weil das kostet den Betrieb ja Geld. Material dürfte sogar ähnlich dem 6061 sein. Hatte eben auch nochmal die Rede mit 'nem Kollegen, der da wesentlich mehr Ahnung von hat als ich, und der meinte, daß es wirklich extrem auf das jeweilige Schweißverfahren ankommt, genauso wie auf den Schweißzusatzwerkstoff, etc.
Hatte mir auch mal an nem Hardtail Gussets reinschweißen lassen wegen nem Haarriss, und der Rahmen wurde definitiv nicht kalt ausgelagert, hat aber gehalten.
Aber grundsätzlich ist die Sache mit dem Verhüterli die einfachere Lösung, weil dann muss er nit von Pontius zu Pilatus rennen, um die einzelnen Arbeitsschritte gemacht zu bekommen. Dann könnte man zwei Halbschalen fertigen (idealerweise CNC-gefräst), die dann dadrüber gestülpt werden und verschraubt....

... mir fällt da aber grad noch die Sattelklemmung ein, die muss ja auch bissel Platz haben .....

Naja, wir werden sehen.....


----------



## J-Cop (24. Januar 2012)

hey leute.
ich hab mir das jetzt alles mal durchgelesen.. Wie Micha schon geschrieben hat, hab ich wirklich nicht soo viel Kohle, das heißt, das in nächster zeit ein neuer rahmen vorerst gestrichen ist. Ich denke, ihr versteht, dass ich keine Lust habe da jetzt nochmal mindestens 100 euro reinzustecken. Zum Einen mag ich ungern mit nem doppelt und dreifach geschweißten rahmen im Bikepark fahren, zum anderen lohnt es sich nicht wirklich, wenn man bedenkt, das man dafür und bisschen mehr evtl. einen guten gebrauchten rahmen bekommt.. Der ´´Montanus Radsport´´ in Höhr Grenzhausen hat jetzt Schlßgemacht und die haben da draußen ein Schild stehen mit bis zu 40% auf alle Sachen da.. Da ich den Inhaber kenne, werd ich mich morgen mal an den wenden.
Mal was anderes : 
Wieviel Euronen würde denn so nen Verhütli grob geschätzt kosten ? Habe leider keinen CNC Fräser unter der Hand.. Da wo ich das Schweißen hab lassen ( Regenhardt Koblenz  ) hat das über 3-4 Monate gedauert. Bis dahin könnte ich sogar bei extremen Sparen einen neuen Rahmen gefunden haben.
@ Stephan und Black_Lupo : Wo arbeitet ihr denn bzw. was fertigt ihr an ? Hab hier noch nen altes Rad liegen, da könnte ich das Sattelrohr rausflexen.

Würde es denn evtl. auch gehen, das Sattelrohr vom Freddy einfach gerade rauszuflexen und dann eine lange Sattelstütze dareinzuschieben, bisschen dranschweißen und gut is ? Ich meine so, das die Sattelstütze in den Rahmen eingebaut ist ?! 
Ich werd morgen mal neue Bilder von der Stelle machen, inklusive Zahlen.. Vielleicht kommt man ja noch auf eine gute ( und auch günstige ) Idee.

Ich finde es jedenfalls echt super das ihr euch Gedanken darüber macht und mir helfen wollt ! 

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Der_Graue (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo Jonas,
habe Maschinenbauer gelernt, dann den Meister gemacht inklusive Schweißfachmann.
Kannst mir glauben, vergesse das Schweißen, denn schau dir die Bruchstelle an, die Stütze ist verreckt, weil dort geschweißt wurde. Falls Stephan möchte, kann ich Ihm eine genaue Anleitung zum Schweißen und Nachbehandeln zumailen.
Der Schwachpunkt liegt in der Schweißnaht bzw. direkt daneben.
Es muß thermisch Nachbehandelt werden, das heist dein Rahmen muß für eien bestimmte Zeit bei einer bestimmten Temperatur in den Ofen zum Tempern.
Finde hier erstmal einen Ofen mit ca. 180°C in dem ein Rahmen passt und.
Denke, mit einer mechanischen Lösung wäre dir am ehesten geholfen.
Habe zuhause eine Drehmaschine und eine Kumpel von mir hat ne kleine Fräsmaschine
auf die ich jederzeit zugreifen kann.
Wie gesagt, wenn du Bock hast, schaue ich mir den Rahmen mal an und schaue was sich machen läßt.
Gruß,
Lupo


----------



## J-Cop (24. Januar 2012)

Das wäre zumindest mal eine Idee..
Woher kommst du denn ? 
Gruß
Jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (24. Januar 2012)

Komme aus Nauort ;-)
Schreib mir ne PN, dann bekommste meine Adresse.
Gruß,
Lupo



J-Cop schrieb:


> Das wäre zumindest mal eine Idee..
> Woher kommst du denn ?
> Gruß
> Jonas


----------



## J-Cop (24. Januar 2012)

hast ne pm  
gruß


----------



## Warpspinne (25. Januar 2012)

Wah, was ein bomben Wetter...fährt heute wer?


----------



## Der_Graue (25. Januar 2012)

Leuterod / Ww, grau, kalt keine Sonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Scheint bei dir die Sonne?
Gruß,
Lupo



Warpspinne schrieb:


> Wah, was ein bomben Wetter...fährt heute wer?


----------



## Warpspinne (25. Januar 2012)

Den ganzen Tag blauer Himmel. Bei dir hing wohl noch der Nebel des grauens


----------



## Der_Graue (25. Januar 2012)

Das Grauen ist immer und Überall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Warpspinne schrieb:


> Den ganzen Tag blauer Himmel. Bei dir hing wohl noch der Nebel des grauens


----------



## J-Cop (25. Januar 2012)

War heute übrigends mal beim Montanus.. leider hat der ´´nurnoch´´ kinder- und trekkingräder. Da das ja nix für mich ist, muss ich mich anderwärtig umsehen..
Kennt ihr den Laden ´´Laufrad´´ in Lahnstein ? Da wollte ich auch mal rein, sieht sehr anziehend von außen aus


----------



## Warpspinne (25. Januar 2012)

Machs bloß nicht!!!


----------



## Warpspinne (25. Januar 2012)

Ich empfehle dir den Zangmeister in Koblenz. Können gern am Samstag mal zusammen da hinfahren und uns umschauen etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (25. Januar 2012)

Ist ne Apotheke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Frage hier mal an, der Typ (Markus) ist echt OK und hat auch gebrauchte günstige Rahmen: http://www.berg-ab.de/



Warpspinne schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir den Zangmeister in Koblenz. Können gern am Samstag mal zusammen da hinfahren und uns umschauen etc.


----------



## Warpspinne (25. Januar 2012)

Wuat.Apotheke? Berg-Ab hat aber keine dh bikes auf der website


----------



## Hanniball84 (25. Januar 2012)

http://www.bockshop.com/

Ist ein guter Laden!


----------



## J-Cop (25. Januar 2012)

@ Micha : Hab das WE leider keine Zeit.. vielleicht unter der Woche mal ? Meld dich mal bei mir ! 

Ich werde diesen Markus dann mal fragen


----------



## Der_Graue (25. Januar 2012)

Das mag sein, einfach Email schreiben und ihn fragen, ob er noch DH-Rahmen zu verkaufen hat. Hat hier am Flohmarkt schon etliche verkauft.



Warpspinne schrieb:


> Wuat.Apotheke? Berg-Ab hat aber keine dh bikes auf der website


----------



## J-Cop (25. Januar 2012)

hab ihm grad geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (26. Januar 2012)

Aber jetzt mal zurück zum Topic.  Jemand lust nächste Woche Mittwoch oder Donnerstag auf Römerturm oder Ransbach?


----------



## StephanM (26. Januar 2012)

Donnerstag evtl. oder Freitag.
Freitags kann ich auf der Schaffe früher abhauen....

Würd gerne nochmal nach Rengsdorf - diesmal im trockenen und sämtliche Strecken abchecken.l


----------



## Warpspinne (27. Januar 2012)

Joa. Cool. Freitag hab ich halt schon um 13 uhr schluss. Könnte dann ab 14 Uhr überall sein.


----------



## StephanM (27. Januar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Joa. Cool. Freitag hab ich halt schon um 13 uhr schluss. Könnte dann ab 14 Uhr überall sein.




Dann lass uns doch mal den Freitag festhalten. Gegen 15:00 in Rengsdorf? - Wenn's schifft, wie Sau, dann halt nicht.
Vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr....

Reicht die Wegbeschreibung von letztens?
Parkplatz ist halt, wenn man Melsbach in Richtung Rengsdorf fährt. Am Ortsausgang Melsbach geht's runter - in der Senke ist der Parkplatz von der Grillhütte (Elisabethhöhe)

Greeetz und schönes Wochenende,

ride on


----------



## Warpspinne (27. Januar 2012)

Hast du ne Straße? Fürs Navi?
awarr. Habs schon. Kantweg. Bei GMaps, sieht man in nem Waldstück weiter oben helle Holzrampen?!?! ist das der rechte oder der linke Hügel?


----------



## Bunkerking (27. Januar 2012)

Bei der Hütte geht's auf den Trail? 
Dann weiß ich endlich auch wo's ist. Wenn ich's zeitlich schaffe, komm ich morgen auch ma hin.


----------



## StephanM (28. Januar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Hast du ne Straße? Fürs Navi?
> awarr. Habs schon. Kantweg. Bei GMaps, sieht man in nem Waldstück weiter oben helle Holzrampen?!?! ist das der rechte oder der linke Hügel?



Nicht beim Kantweg rein. Wenn Du die Rengsdorfer Str. von Melsbach aus kommst, etwa noch 20 m hinter dem Kantweg ist auf der rechten Seite der Parkplatz. Da hinne. wenn man einmal an der Strecke war, ist's relativ leicht zu merken....

@ Bunkerking. Erst am Freitag.... früher geht bei mir leider nicht. Aber wenn Ihr da vorher schon hin wollt, ist ja kein Problem....

Bis denne.


----------



## Bunkerking (28. Januar 2012)

Freitag -10 Grad.... :-(


----------



## Bunkerking (28. Januar 2012)

so ich war heute da. Bin mitm Bike zu dem Parkplatz gefahren.
Da dann noch ein Stück hoch, oben bei der Schranke links in Wald.
Hab da alles abgesucht, war sogar nochmal sicherheitshalber fast in Rengsdorf. Bin dann wieder was runter. Kam dann bei der Hütte gegenüber dem Parkplatz raus. Da bin ich dan auch nochmal richtung runter, aber gefunden hab ich nichts.

Bin eher nicht so der Trailseeker =(


----------



## Der_Graue (29. Januar 2012)

@All: Seid ihr gestern den Römerturm runter
        und habt anschließend in der Brex gerillt?
        Erste Grillmöglichkeit richtung Pfadfinderlager?
Gruß,
Lupo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (29. Januar 2012)

Nope. Es ist noch zu kalt zum grillen, bzw. Das Holz ist zu kalt und nass um es ohne anzünder zum brennen zu bekommen


----------



## Der_Graue (29. Januar 2012)

Die Jungs hatten einen Gasgrill dabei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Warpspinne schrieb:


> Nope. Es ist noch zu kalt zum grillen, bzw. Das Holz ist zu kalt und nass um es ohne anzünder zum brennen zu bekommen


----------



## J-Cop (30. Januar 2012)

vielleicht komm ich auch.. Dann eben mit dem Hardtail


----------



## StephanM (30. Januar 2012)

Bunkerking schrieb:


> so ich war heute da. Bin mitm Bike zu dem Parkplatz gefahren.
> Da dann noch ein Stück hoch, oben bei der Schranke links in Wald.
> Hab da alles abgesucht, war sogar nochmal sicherheitshalber fast in Rengsdorf. Bin dann wieder was runter. Kam dann bei der Hütte gegenüber dem Parkplatz raus. Da bin ich dan auch nochmal richtung runter, aber gefunden hab ich nichts.
> 
> Bin eher nicht so der Trailseeker =(


 
Hmmmm.... schade, daß du das nicht gefunden hast.
Wie gesagt, wenn man schonmal da war, ist das relativ easy zu finden......
Durch die Schranke geradeaus. Der Weg teilt sich dann irgendwann mal - da rechts halten. irgendwann (nach ca. 500-1000 m siehste auf der rechten Seite nen Pfad runterkommen (direkt gegenüber davon geht's links nen PFad runter). Den rechten Pfad muss man hoch (am besten schieben, weil recht steil und Serpentinen und so) oben angekommen sieht man auf der linken Seite die Einfahrt in die Trails und direkt auch die ersten beiden Sprünge....., ab dann erklärt es sich von selbst, hehehe. - Wie bereits gesagt, es existieren dort mehrere Strecken und Möglichkeiten, wie man runter kommt.

@ all: wird scheisendrecks-kalt diese Woche. gut ist dabei, daß wenigstens der Boden dann fest ist. Hoffentlich schneit's nicht - das wär fies....

Sooooo.... diese Woche kommen Reifen und neuer Lenker dran.
Dazu noch neue Shinguards und endlich mal neue Handschuhe.....
Dann ist erstmal genug Geld ausgegeben.
Einzig, wenn die Reifen shit sind, dann werden M-Ms geholt....

haut rein.....


----------



## StephanM (30. Januar 2012)

Soooo....
nun nochmal die Karte. Ich hoffe, die ist aussagefähiger.

C U


----------



## Warpspinne (30. Januar 2012)

Kanni ch da oben auch am Acker parken? Sonst muss ich mein Bigi so weit den Berg hoch jagen


----------



## Bunkerking (30. Januar 2012)

ah ok... Da kann man das schon eher erkennen. Danke dir. Vielleicht find ichs beim nächsten mal. =)


----------



## StephanM (31. Januar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Kanni ch da oben auch am Acker parken? Sonst muss ich mein Bigi so weit den Berg hoch jagen


 
Problem ist, da der große helle Fleck ist die Baustelle von der neuen B256. Das wird da bissel schwer, durch zu fahren.....

Hochschieben musste ja eh ab dem Pfad.... bis dahin hält's sich in Grenzen mit Uphill....

frohes Schaffen


----------



## Balu. (31. Januar 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich weiß ich schreibe hier zu wenig um euch um einen Gefallen zu bitten, ich hoffe ihr macht es trotzdem. 
Wir / Ihr können uns gerne mal zum biken verabreden und uns alle Strecken zeigen. Es hat sich allerdings weder hier noch in anderen  Unterforen als dienlich erwiesen GPS Daten oder Streckenkarten online zu stellen, wenn ihr also noch lange Freude an diesem und anderen doch schmalen und noch recht wenig frequentierten Trails haben wollt schickt euch die Karten bitte zu und stellt Sie nicht öffentlich ein.

Danke

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (31. Januar 2012)

@Alle, Balu hat recht, das sollten wir wirklich tun.
Sonst gibs Ärger mit dem Jagdpächter oder sonstigen Bewohnern des Waldes,
das muß ja wirklich nicht sein, oder ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Balu. schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich weiß ich schreibe hier zu wenig um euch um einen Gefallen zu bitten, ich hoffe ihr macht es trotzdem.
> Wir / Ihr können uns gerne mal zum biken verabreden und uns alle Strecken zeigen. Es hat sich allerdings weder hier noch in anderen  Unterforen als dienlich erwiesen GPS Daten oder Streckenkarten online zu stellen, wenn ihr also noch lange Freude an diesem und anderen doch schmalen und noch recht wenig frequentierten Trails haben wollt schickt euch die Karten bitte zu und stellt Sie nicht öffentlich ein.
> ...


----------



## StephanM (31. Januar 2012)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> @Alle, Balu hat recht, das sollten wir wirklich tun.
> Sonst gibs Ärger mit dem Jagdpächter oder sonstigen Bewohnern des Waldes,
> das muß ja wirklich nicht sein, oder ?


 

Hab'S grad auch gelesen.
War ziemlich unüberlegt. Werde die Karten aus den Beiträgen rausholen...
Schicke Euch aber nochmal PM.

Greetz


----------



## Balu. (31. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für euer Verständniss, ich denke dabei nicht nur an die Pächter sondern erinnere auch gerne an den Codex (siehe Signatur).

Hoffentlich sieht man sich mal im Wald und kann sich gegenseitig noch was neues zeigen.

CU
Stefan


----------



## Warpspinne (1. Februar 2012)




----------



## Anthrazen (3. Februar 2012)

Nabend,

bin (wieder) "neu" hier. Seit wann ist das besagte Gebiet dort verpachtet? 

Ich bin übrigens Miterbauer der Strecke und würde mich freuen dort auf Leute zum Biken zu treffen (komme ausm Raum Neuwied).


----------



## Der_Graue (3. Februar 2012)

Moin Cheffe,
kann dir irgendwie nicht ganz folgen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wer hat was gepachtet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Welche Strecke, mitfahren gerne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anthrazen schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> bin (wieder) "neu" hier. Seit wann ist das besagte Gebiet dort verpachtet?
> 
> Ich bin übrigens Miterbauer der Strecke und würde mich freuen dort auf Leute zum Biken zu treffen (komme ausm Raum Neuwied).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (3. Februar 2012)

@all. Ab wann seid ihr heute auf der Strecke? Hab bis 3 Uni -.- neuer Modulplan *kotz*


----------



## StephanM (3. Februar 2012)

Servus,


blauer himmel, Sonnenschein und minus 8°C - beste Bedingungen!!!!

ich werd ab 14:30-15:00h dort sein. Mach um 13:00h Feierabend, dann nach hause, Umziehen, noch was abholen und ab zur Strecke

@ Warpspinne: Ich denke, wir werden dann schon an der Strecke sein, aber die Wegbeschreibung dürfte ja reichen, oder? ansonsten haste ja meine Handynummer.

Hmmmmm.... Ich dachte auch, daß das Waldstück keinem Pächter ist. Ist wohl'n Revierförster für zuständig, der die Strecke dort billigt....
Darf nur nix Baum gefällt, North-Shore an Bäume, etc.. halt das übliche.

Und der Müll muss wieder mitgenommen werden - auch selbstverständlich, oder? 

Naja, freu mich auf jeden Fall wie Bolle!!!

Bis heute nachmittag.


@Anthrazen:
Coole Strecke!! ich kenne die noch von vor 12 Jahren, da waren ja noch ein paar North-Shore-Elemente da und der riesen-Drop, den die da gebaut hatten... dann war ja ne Zeit lang Essig, weil Förster und so. Und letztes Jahr bin ich mal zu Fuß da hin und hab mich gefreut, daß da noch/wieder was ist....

Tja, heute nachmittag wirst Du wohl ein paar Leute da treffen...


----------



## StephanM (3. Februar 2012)

Äääähhhh....

wer kommt jetzt eigentlich alles?
J-Cop, Warpspinne, Bunkerking, ich....


----------



## Anthrazen (3. Februar 2012)

*@BlackLupo*
Hatte das weiter oben gelesen mit dem gepachtet und mich gewundert. Egal.

*@StephanM*
Ja ccol, dass ihr heute da seit. Ich werde auch mal kommen, allerdings ohne Bike und auch nur kurz. Bin mitten in den Klausuren.
Will euch aber mal kennen lernen und danach muss aber wieder gelernt werden. Mein Demo mach ich noch fertig. Dürfte in 1 - 2 Wochen Einsatzbereit sein. Dann bis später.


----------



## Der_Graue (3. Februar 2012)

Darf heute wieder bis 14:15 Uhr arbeiten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bis ich alles parat habe und in R... bin, sind es locker 15:30 / 16 Uhr.
Komme so vorbei und bringe ne Knipse mit und mache ein paar Fotos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






StephanM schrieb:


> Äääähhhh....
> 
> wer kommt jetzt eigentlich alles?
> J-Cop, Warpspinne, Bunkerking, ich....


----------



## StephanM (3. Februar 2012)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Darf heute wieder bis 14:15 Uhr arbeiten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Super schonmal!!!

Micha kommt ja wohl auch etwas später....
brig Deinen Bock doch auch mit.... Dann kannste zu Not auch mal da runter surfen......
Ist ja keine große Tour geplant.... Die Strecke ist ja ziemlich gut, um einfach mal hin zu fahren und bisschen Spaß haben......

Bis später dann


----------



## Warpspinne (3. Februar 2012)

Jo. 15.30-16 uhr wirds bei jcop und mir auch. Btw stefan schick mir dochmal ne pm mit deiner Handy Nummer. Hab noch keine


----------



## Anthrazen (3. Februar 2012)

Ich werd' denk ich gegen 15:45 da sein.

Öhm *@All*Treffen wir uns dann in Rengsdorf? Bevor ich das jetzt falsch verstehe...


----------



## StephanM (3. Februar 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> Ich werd' denk ich gegen 15:45 da sein.
> 
> Öhm *@All*Treffen wir uns dann in Rengsdorf? Bevor ich das jetzt falsch verstehe...


 
Hallo,

ich denke, wir treffen uns dann alle an der Strecke.
Ich werd wohl gegen 14:30-15:00h schon da sein, der Rest trudelt so nach und nach ein. besser dann vor Ort treffen, oder?


----------



## Anthrazen (3. Februar 2012)

Hi, ja ich komm dann direkt zur Strecke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-Cop (3. Februar 2012)

Ja, wir ( Micha ) und ich kommen auch direkt zur strecke..
Bis dann !


----------



## Anthrazen (3. Februar 2012)

So ich finde es spitze, dass wir uns alle getroffen haben. 
Wenn jemand dort fahren geht, einfach hier posten oder PN. Also bis bald

Besten Gruß


----------



## Warpspinne (3. Februar 2012)

Mein Windschild hat nen dicken riss und ne ganze ecke plastik is weg  war aber geil und freu mich noch auf das was da kommt.


----------



## StephanM (3. Februar 2012)

Jau, war absolut cool!!!
Dieses Jahr wird echt geil.

Das mit dem Windschild ist doof...

Auf die nächsten Rides..


----------



## J-Cop (3. Februar 2012)

Ich fands auch super ! 
Denke, dass man sich noch des öfteren sieht  

Greetz


----------



## Der_Graue (3. Februar 2012)

Hier noch ein paar Fotos vom Ganzen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Die Strecke hat mir echt gut gefallen, wir sehen uns bestimmt öfters da


----------



## Anthrazen (3. Februar 2012)

Blöd, dass es schon so dunkel war wegen den Fotos. Das nächste mal bei Sonne. 
Kannst du eigentlich auch Videos mit deiner Cam machen?
Ich hoffe im Sommer mir mal die GoPro von meinem Dad ausleihen zu dürfen. Aber Mich wollte sich ja auch eine kaufen. ;-)


----------



## Bunkerking (3. Februar 2012)

Hey. Sorry. Hat nicht geklappt. Musste mal wieder länger arbeiten. Morgen muss ich unsere Küche umbauen. Also hier das We wird's nix. =(


----------



## Anthrazen (3. Februar 2012)

Ach ja und @Warpspinne: danke, dass ich mit deinem Hobel fahren durfte. Geiles Teil. Hab eben übrigens festgestellt, dass ich vier(!!) Jahre nicht mehr mitm Downhiller gefahren bin.  Geht garnicht. Aber damit ist ja jetzt schluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (3. Februar 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> Ach ja und @Warpspinne: danke, dass ich mit deinem Hobel fahren durfte. Geiles Teil. Hab eben übrigens festgestellt, dass ich vier(!!) Jahre nicht mehr mitm Downhiller gefahren bin.  Geht garnicht. Aber damit ist ja jetzt schluss.




Halb so wild, ich habe 9 Jahre ohne Fully überlebt, und das sogar sehr gut ...


----------



## Anthrazen (3. Februar 2012)

Krass.  Jetzt fährst Du aber wieder ganz normal? 
Für was diese langen Pausen bei uns wohl gut waren..


----------



## Der_Graue (4. Februar 2012)

Klar kann ich auch Videos mit der Camera machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habe aber auch eine super kleine Helmkamera, die bis zu 1 h Fahrt aufnehmen kann.
OK, das nächste Mal werden Fotos im Hellen gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anthrazen schrieb:


> Blöd, dass es schon so dunkel war wegen den Fotos. Das nächste mal bei Sonne.
> Kannst du eigentlich auch Videos mit deiner Cam machen?
> Ich hoffe im Sommer mir mal die GoPro von meinem Dad ausleihen zu dürfen. Aber Mich wollte sich ja auch eine kaufen. ;-)


----------



## Warpspinne (4. Februar 2012)

Lupolein, hast du die Fotos iwo in höhere Auflösung? Facebook oder so?


----------



## Der_Graue (4. Februar 2012)

Ja 
Bitte PM schreiben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Warpspinne schrieb:


> Lupolein, hast du die Fotos iwo in höhere Auflösung? Facebook oder so?


----------



## Warpspinne (4. Februar 2012)

PM is raus  Gib mir einfach mal den Namen oder soo  Wann treffen wir uns das nächste mal? Vll. kommenden Sonntag? Oder habt ihr mal lust auf Römerturm, Hausenborn etc..obwohl, es is bei gefrorenem Boden schon kacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (4. Februar 2012)

Also ich wäre am kommenden WE wieder dabei.  
Ob schon mit oder noch ohne Demo.

Basteln geht bei dem Boden ja eh nich. Aber ich bin auf jeden Fall mal oben.


----------



## Warpspinne (5. Februar 2012)

Jep! Ach hier, ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei der Klausur nächste Woche!


----------



## Anthrazen (5. Februar 2012)

Hey, cool ich danke Dir!!  
Danach wird erstmal am Bike geschraubt!!


----------



## Warpspinne (5. Februar 2012)

Jo! Wenn du hilfe brauchst sag bescheid..Bike basteln macht immer laune


----------



## StephanM (6. Februar 2012)

Hmmmmm... nächstes WE wird bei mir wohl eher schwierig. Wenn, dann komm ich spontan dahin. - Wollt Ihr wierder Rengsdorf oder Römerturm?

@ Lukas: Auch schwer Daumendrück für die Klausur.

@ Jonas: Sach ma, die Kettenführung, von der Du geredet hast, was is'n das für eine? Und was haste Dir so als Preis vorgestellt?

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon auf's Frühjahr, wenn's daran geht, den unteren Teil der Strecke zu restaurieren...

Greeetz,

S.


----------



## StephanM (6. Februar 2012)

B.T.W.

hier mal noch der Link zu den alten trailhunter-pics:
http://archive.trailhunter.de/gallery/cat5.html

hier in der gegend ist ziemlich was geboten, was Trails angeht!!!


----------



## Warpspinne (6. Februar 2012)

Ja. Ich würd sagen wir gründen auchmal son Verein. Mit WebSite,Trikots usw. Wie wärs?


----------



## StephanM (6. Februar 2012)

Grundsätzlich ist das 'ne gute Sache.

Aber jetzt mal 'ne dummer Frage:
Was würde sich denn dann positiv verändern?
Die Jungs aus Boppard mussten sich ja auch erstmal der TG Boppard angliedern, um dann z.B. mehr Unterstützung bezüglich der Strecke zu bekommen, wenn ich mich da recht entsinne....
Ich habe da im Vereinsrecht halt so gar keine Ahnung....

ich weiß auch nicht, wie da der Unterschied zwischen Verein und Interessengemeinschaft ist.



Ääääähhh, Micha, ich hab mir Deine Handynummer direkt mal abgespeichert, war doch okay, oder?


----------



## Warpspinne (6. Februar 2012)

Solang du nicht nachts anrufst um meine Stimme zu hören  Is ok.


----------



## Balu. (6. Februar 2012)

Die Trailhunter sind imho gar kein Verein, die Brexbachgemsen ja auch nicht. Man kann sich auch ohne Satzung und Verein zusammentun, hat dann zwar eher den Charakter eines Bikerstammtisches, aber IG und Vereine gibt es hier schon einige wenn man nen offiziellen Charakter bevorzugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (6. Februar 2012)

Eben. Ohne Zwänge, einfach nur fürn Spaß


----------



## StephanM (6. Februar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Eben. Ohne Zwänge, einfach nur fürn Spaß



Si senor!
Hauptsache, der Spaß stimmt. Und daß man sich recht gut versteht hat der Freitag ja auch gezeigt.


----------



## Anthrazen (7. Februar 2012)

So Klausur rum und hoffe aufs Bestehen...
Danke fürs Daumen drücken.

Bezüglich Verein. Das würde an der Strecke und Location meiner Meinung nach nichts ändern. Aber wenn wir uns dort treffen haben wir ja auch so ne coole Zeit. Und kleiner Kreis von Bikern ist da oben feiner... 

Das mit den Trikots find ich aber trotzdem ne sau coole Idee. Sollten wir mal dran arbeiten!

*Edit:* Wir sollten wenns wärmer geworden ist, die Rupperts Klamm runter fahren. Sollte technisch schön anspruchsvoll sein. Stephan kennt sich ja schon aus.


----------



## Balu. (7. Februar 2012)

> Edit: Wir sollten wenns wärmer geworden ist, die Rupperts Klamm runter fahren. Sollte technisch schön anspruchsvoll sein. Stephan kennt sich ja schon aus.



Ähm ... warst du schon mal da ?

Also ich für meinen Teil bin den Mittelteil nicht gefahren. Aber wenn du auf sowas stehst, kann ich dir ein paar andere Leckerchen zeigen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Der_Graue (7. Februar 2012)

Hmm... biken "JA", aber muß es direkt ein Verein sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Denke man kann auch genug Spass haben, ohne Verein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ein Trikot kann man sich auch so drucken lassen.
Wenn dann hätte ich gerne so ein DH-Schlapper Trikot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Warpspinne schrieb:


> Ja. Ich würd sagen wir gründen auchmal son Verein. Mit WebSite,Trikots usw. Wie wärs?


----------



## Rockyalex! (7. Februar 2012)

Hi Biker,
in die Ruppertsklamm würd ich gerne mitfahren. Schön, dass ihr Spaß an sowas habt. Ich kann dort nicht alles fahren, soweit ich mich erinnere.

Trailhunter sind und werden auch kein Verein, wozu? 
Bei den Bopparder Bikern gings wohl auch um die Freeridestrecke und deren Instandhaltung usw. - deshalb Verein

Gruss Alex


----------



## Warpspinne (7. Februar 2012)

Das war ja nurmal so ne Idee  kein Ding! Trikots wären aber echt cool, müssen mal ein paar idee sammeln. Die klamm is geil. Wär dabei! Aber nicht bei gefrorenem Boden. Das ist lebensmüde ^_^


----------



## Wassertrinker (7. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich wieder mal bei meiner Freundin, und somit in Westerwaldnähe bin, würde ich auch gerne mal bei euch mitfahren. 
Die Rupertsklamm interessiert mich auch!


----------



## Balu. (7. Februar 2012)

Alles was es braucht ist ein cooler Name für den Bikertreff, am besten mit ner Abkürzung die noch nicht vergeben ist.

*D*ownhill *K*rew *W*esterwald

*B*iken *M*it *W*ellern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (7. Februar 2012)

Die Ruppertsklamm ist Naturschutzgebiet!
Ich denke, wir sollten uns bedeckt halten.




Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Wenn ich wieder mal bei meiner Freundin, und somit in Westerwaldnähe bin, würde ich auch gerne mal bei euch mitfahren.
> Die Rupertsklamm interessiert mich auch!


----------



## Warpspinne (7. Februar 2012)

Gravity Pilots  oder so  Ajo, Wusste garnicht das Helms Klamm Naturschutzgebiet ist. Mhh mal sehen


----------



## Der_Graue (7. Februar 2012)

Shit English!
"Böschungshobel" ist viel schöner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Warpspinne schrieb:


> Gravity Pilots  oder so  Ajo, Wusste garnicht das Helms Klamm Naturschutzgebiet ist. Mhh mal sehen


----------



## Anthrazen (7. Februar 2012)

*@Balu* Nein War noch nicht da. Die Bilder sind aber sehr vielversprechend. Stehen tue ich auf deratige Sachen scho.  In Rheinbrohl gibts auch einen sehr geilen alten Mulipfad. Technisch auch teils recht anspruchsvoll. Wenns dort Naturschutz ist, müssen wir schauen. 

*Generell* sollten wir so wenig wie möglich von "R********" sprechen und das schon garnicht groß publik machen. Die Leute die hier auch dran interessiert sind (z.B. Wassertrinker) werden schon nachfragen, wo es hingeht, wenn wir von da sprechen.
Ich habe leider zwei Mal miterlebt, was es heisst, wenn da oben der Bär steppt und dann alles abgerissen wurde. 

Zu den Trikots. Also Michas Vorschlag *Gravity Pilots* finde ich persöhnlich auch sehr gut. Wenn schon, dann reißerisch. 
Und sorry Balu, aber "Pedal Ensemble Rengsdorf Schau Ins Land" verrät ja mal direkt, wo es hingeht (wenns zumindest auch ausgeschrieben existiert). 
Sind alles nur Anregungen, aber wir sollten uns freuen, dass dort oben im Moment nicht der Hammer kreist und wir bauen können und vor allem Spaß dran haben!


----------



## StephanM (7. Februar 2012)

Hehehe, hier werden sich ja doch extremst die Gedanken über Namen und so gemacht.

Die Klamm ist definitiv eines meiner Sahnestücke gewesen!!! Aber den Mittelteil kann man wirklich nicht fahren, weil's da echt schwierig ist. Der Rest ist aber total genial und mal so wirklich das, was ich früher mal unter "Freeride" verstanden habe.
Jau, Naturschutzgebiet ist so'n Thema, aber wir hatten damals die Erfahrung gemacht, daß es echt kein Problem mit den Wanderern war. Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ist hier echt die Devise, dann klappt's auch.
Wenn man da natürlich ausgerüstet wie'n Imperial-Trooper in ner Hundertschaft da runter geflogen kommt wie'n Berserker, dann ist der Ärger vorprogrammiert. Aber solange das einigermaßen zivilisiert abläuft, wird man eher noch bewundert b.z.w. für total bescheuert erklärt.
Aber die Klamm wirklich erst, wenn's warm und trocken ist, sonst is des Selbstmord.

Ride on...


b.t.w.: *Gravity Pilots* is cool


----------



## Balu. (7. Februar 2012)

Ey, da hab ich mir und meinen Tipps selber widersprochen ohne es zu wollen, hab´s rausgenommen.
 Der Mulipfad klingt interessant, in der Gegend bin ich auch häufig unterwegs, vielleicht kenne ich den ja schon.

Meine Namensvorschläge waren auch nicht so ganz Ernst gemeint, zumal ich ja noch nichtmal mit euch da war, ich habe auch noch Zwangspause bis März.

Ich will ja nicht unken, aber die Gravity Pilots sind schon vergeben, auch die Domain ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (7. Februar 2012)

Können uns ja auch mal den Mulipfad in Brohl anschauen (nicht Rheinbrohl sry). Da haben besonderst die Leuts was davon, die Einbrückengabeln haben.
Die Bilder sehen harmlos aus. Gibt aber scho ein paar Stellen, die nicht ganz ohne sind. Geht Richtung Vertrider. 

@Balu. Ja kein Prob.
Irgendwie kam mir der Name auch bekann vor.  Ich überleg mir auch mal was.
Biste denn ab März dann wieder dabei?


----------



## Warpspinne (7. Februar 2012)

Ach du heiland. Das will ich sehn wie wir mit unseren DC Bikes um die engen kurven kommen.. Sieht aber sehr schön aus. Schön das Balu bald noch dazustößt! ( wenn er will/kann) Moah hier fängts grad an zu schneien..ich könnt kotzen :O

Achja : Federweg Fanatics fiel mir auch eben noch so ein   Ansonstejn gibts hier nochn geiles Vid. Is wahrschienlich irgend ein Rheinsteig! [ame="http://vimeo.com/22257820"]Singletrails in Rheinland-Pfalz on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Anthrazen (7. Februar 2012)

Ja mit unseren Dicken Panzern muss man etwas mehr das Hinterrad versetzten. Bin aber damals da gut mitm Demo runter gekommen. 
Ja jetzt wo Du es sagst. Hier schneits auch....

Federweg Fanatics find ich auch jut.


----------



## Balu. (7. Februar 2012)

Ich würde ab März gerne mitfahren, ich muss nur am es Anfang noch langsam angehen. Technisch schwierige Trails sind sowieso eher mein Steckenpferd. Aus meiner Galerie:


----------



## Anthrazen (7. Februar 2012)

Balu. schrieb:


> Technisch schwierige Trails sind sowieso eher mein Steckenpferd.



Das verrät ja schon die Signatur von den Insbruckern. 
Wir werden sicherlich auch in der Richtung zusammen unterwegs sein.


----------



## Warpspinne (7. Februar 2012)

Jep. Ich fahr auch gerne anspruchsvolle Trails. Zur not, hau ich mir vorher noch meine SC aufs Bigi! 

@Schnee : Wie wärs denn mit einem kleinen Snow Ride am Wochenende? Muss ja jetzt kein Singletrail sein, sondern einfach nur mal ein bisschen durchn Schnee heizen


----------



## Wassertrinker (7. Februar 2012)

Das Video ist übrigens nicht am Rhein gedreht. Sind mehrere (beinahe-)hometrails von mir zusammen geschnitten.


----------



## StephanM (7. Februar 2012)

Jau, das wird ja mal ne coole Sache.
Schnee ist hier auch grad das Thema.....
Naja, Im März werd ich wohl ab in's Holz und ein bissel Sägen bis April. Aber, wer nen warmen Hintern haben will, muss was dafür tun.

Richtig losgehen wird'S erst wieder Richtung Mai, wenn's Holz drin ist. Bis dahin nur sporsdisch.

Der Mulipfad sieht ja mal vielversprechend aus!!!

GIbt's mittlerweile eigentlich hier irgendjemanden, der weiß, wo der verschissene Pilzpfad lang geht?!?!?!


----------



## Warpspinne (7. Februar 2012)

Ja, nutzt ja nix wenn wir in den knüppelharten Boden jetzt das Holz reinhämmern..
Der Pilzpfad ist doch hinterm Max Bahr in Koblenz oder?  Nee quak, kein Mensch weis wo der is


----------



## Anthrazen (7. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub mal Stephan meint Kaminholz....
Also bei -17°C wie heut morgen is Biken auch nicht so der Hit. Also in der Hauptsache fürs Material, insbesondere für die Federung (Öl etc.). Abe wir werden sehen am We.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (7. Februar 2012)

Naja angst macht mir immer nur dieses Streusalz..weil das is halt ein Lagerkiller  Und joa, meine Boxxer war am Wochenende schon gut träge..man merkts doch. Ich fahr bei Schnee eh nur mit meinem Hardtail aus den Gründen  Mal abwarten ob der tiefe Winter noch kommt..ich hab ein bischen angst, fahr ja mit meiner Freundin nächste Woche in den Bayrischen Wald zum Skifahren..hoffentlich komm ich gut durchn Schnee mit meinem Polochen


----------



## Herr_Flo (7. Februar 2012)

10 W 40 anstelle von Gabelöl  

Alle meine gemachten Gabeln fahr ich mit Motorenöl...


----------



## Warpspinne (7. Februar 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Anthrazen (7. Februar 2012)

Ja ne is klar...


----------



## Balu. (7. Februar 2012)

> GIbt's mittlerweile eigentlich hier irgendjemanden, der weiß, wo der verschissene Pilzpfad lang geht?!?!?!



Mit dem Pilzpfad direkt kann ich nicht dienen, aber mit dem anderen Trail im Ordner "A.Tal", sowie mit den Pfaden aus dem Ordner "Neuwied".


----------



## Anthrazen (8. Februar 2012)

Ich fass es nicht. Die Säcke von Trailhunter sind den Mulipfad runter gefahren.  Und sie haben die Treppe auch nicht ausgelassen. Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich auf der Treppe das Schulterblatt gebrochen.  
Scheckt mal die Photos. Ich bin alles, außer die Treppe gefahren. 

http://trailhunter.de/2007/11/15/andernach-11-2007/


----------



## Der_Graue (8. Februar 2012)

Dann lass es uns auch probieren, die Treppe runterzufahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Anthrazen schrieb:


> Ich fass es nicht. Die Säcke von Trailhunter sind den Mulipfad runter gefahren.  Und sie haben die Treppe auch nicht ausgelassen. Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich auf der Treppe das Schulterblatt gebrochen.
> Scheckt mal die Photos. Ich bin alles, außer die Treppe gefahren.
> 
> http://trailhunter.de/2007/11/15/andernach-11-2007/


----------



## Warpspinne (8. Februar 2012)

Ajo! Am besten noch wenn schön gefrorener Schnee draufliegt, dann flutscht es besser


----------



## Der_Graue (8. Februar 2012)

Nee, wir schütten einen Eimer Wasser drüber, dann sind wir ganz sicher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Warpspinne schrieb:


> Ajo! Am besten noch wenn schön gefrorener Schnee draufliegt, dann flutscht es besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (8. Februar 2012)

Naja wir würden es scho packen. Genug Federweg vorrausgesetzt!
Aber bitte im Sommer.


----------



## Warpspinne (8. Februar 2012)

dann fällt man weicher


----------



## J-Cop (8. Februar 2012)

@ Stephan : Das ist der Link zu der Kettenführung : 
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/rheinland-pfalz/fahrraeder/zubehoer/u384134

mit 30 euro würd ich mich schon zufrieden geben.. 


@ Micha : Falls wir wirklich nen Verein gründen würden, bräuchten wir wirklich einen, der sich auch richtig mit den ganzen Rechten / Gesetzen auskennt und nicht so welche, wie wir es sind ^^
An sich ist die Idee auf jeden Fall super ! Ich wäre jedenfalls sofort dabei !

Das mit den Trikots sollten wir mal in Angriff nehmen  

Können auch mal in Arenberg/Niederberg fahren  Ist auch ganz schön ! 
Hoffentlich wirds bald warm..


----------



## StephanM (8. Februar 2012)

J-Cop schrieb:


> @ Stephan : Das ist der Link zu der Kettenführung :
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/rheinland-pfalz/fahrraeder/zubehoer/u384134
> 
> mit 30 euro würd ich mich schon zufrieden geben..




Hmmm.... ist die denn auch schaltbar? eher doch nicht, oder?
Weil ich will auf meine 3 Kettenblätter eigentlichnur ungern verzichten....


@ all:
Also so wie das aussieht, gibt's ja wirklich genug Trails, die hierzulande gerockt werden können
Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf die FR-Saison 2012!


----------



## Balu. (8. Februar 2012)

> Das mit den Trikots sollten wir mal in Angriff nehmen



Dazu sollte man sich vorher zumindest auf einen Namen einigen ... 



> Können auch mal in Arenberg/Niederberg fahren Ist auch ganz schön !
> Hoffentlich wirds bald warm..



Es gibt so viele schöne Reviere hier in der Gegend, ich denke wir werden genug Zeit haben für den ein oder anderen Tagesausflug ins Umland.

@ Stephan: Wenn die drei Kettenblätter behalten willst, wozu dann die Kettenführung ??


----------



## Anthrazen (8. Februar 2012)

Gibt ja auch schaltbare Kettenführungen.

@ Stephan. Ich würde Dir aber auch zu einem Blatt raten. Mittleres mit 32 Zähnen z.B. Damit kannst Du Tour fahren und am Berg ists die richtige Umsetzung. Wenn die Kette an der Strecke rausfliegt (ist recht wahrscheinlich) machste nen Abflug....

Also genug zum Biken gibts hier schon. Allerdings dürften Micha und ich nicht so die Tourenfreaks sein. 

*@ALL*Hat jemand noch eine Tip für mich bezüglich Reifen. Den schönen Nokian Gazzaloddi bekomm mant ja nur noch schwer. Wollte vorne und hinten min. 2,7" haben (rüste hinten auf 24" um). Ich weiß isn Panzer aber ich mag das.  Hatte bisher Highroller 2,5 drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (8. Februar 2012)

Ich bin halt konditionstechnisch noch am _A*** nach der Winterpause. Brauch sa erst ein paar Monate bis ich wieder reinkomme. Naja Touren kann ich mitfahren nur brauch länger da ich nur 7 Gänge auf nem kleinen Blatt hab..

@Antra: MINIMAL 2.7???!! :O mach das nicht. kauf dir die 2012 Drahtveraion von den mudyarrys. Die bauen sehr breit, haste ja an meinem Bigi gesehen und sind bombensicher!


----------



## Balu. (8. Februar 2012)

Minimal 2,7" halte ich auch für zu viel, aber Maxxis in 2,7" bauen ja eher schmal ... 

Würde ich Schwalbe mögen würde ich die auch zur Betty raten, da reden viele gut drüber.


----------



## Anthrazen (8. Februar 2012)

Welche Breite haben die?


----------



## Balu. (8. Februar 2012)

Muddy Mary 64-559 (26 x 2.50)

Big Betty 62-559 ( 26 x 2,40 )

oder Wicked Will 64-559 (26 x 2.50)

Schwalbe fallen aber breit aus


Persönlisch steh ich aber eher auf Conti und Maxxis


----------



## Warpspinne (8. Februar 2012)

Die maxxis oder die Bettys? Also Bettys an nem DH Demo passt nicht, da müssen draht marrys dran, für höchsten durchschlagschutz! Hab betty selbst 4 Monate gefahren un war nicht begeistert.


----------



## Anthrazen (8. Februar 2012)

Ok super danke euch. Wolln wir hier mal nicht zu viel offtopic machen.  Es sei denn, es stört keinen.

Mit draht marry meinste jetzt welche? 

Ach ja und Kondition muss ich auch erstmal wieder bekommen. Tour geht immer, auch mitm Demo. Aber halt nur sieben Gänge. 

Das rechte sieht super aus! 
Bild Quelle: http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/f19/hood-mussel-race-machine-160347/


----------



## Balu. (8. Februar 2012)

Ich habe noch einzelne Tioga Factory DH rumliegen, einmal 2,5" in Draht mit 60% Profil und einmal 2,3" in Falt (reiner VR Reifen) mit 80% Profil. Fallen breit aus. 
Zum rumprobieren oder runterschrubben kannste die haben, liegen hier eh nur rum. 
Den passenden HR Reifen habe ich an meinem Trialer endgültig den Rest gegeben.


----------



## Anthrazen (8. Februar 2012)

So ganz umsonst? 

Kennt jemand die Marke *DURO*? Z.B. den Wildlife Leopard. Hab ich noch nie was von gehört.


----------



## Balu. (8. Februar 2012)

Duro ist Point soweit ich weiß.

Klar umsonst, für gebrauchte Reifen kann man nix nehmen. Zum ausprobieren und runterbremsen taugen die allemal.


----------



## Anthrazen (8. Februar 2012)

Ja stimmt Point. Gibts bei Ebay sehr billig (20 für zwei Stück ) Taugen die denn etwas? 

Also den Tioga Factory DH würde ich nehmen, wenn er echt nur rumliegt. Muss aber generell vorne und hinten was neues dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (8. Februar 2012)

Zu Point kann ich nix sagen, aber ich würde andere vorziehen.


Richtig breite Reifen bekommst du bei dir in den Rahmen eh nicht rein !







Links ist ein 2,55"


----------



## Anthrazen (8. Februar 2012)

Bei 24" Felge sollte ein 3.0 eigentlich gehen. Nur muss ein 3.0 echt nicht sein. Ein 2.7 Highroller würde denk ich auch reichen. 

Warum würdest du Point nicht nehmen.


----------



## Balu. (8. Februar 2012)

Nur so´n Gefühl ! Oder nenn es Vorurteil


----------



## StephanM (8. Februar 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> So ganz umsonst?
> 
> Kennt jemand die Marke *DURO*? Z.B. den Wildlife Leopard. Hab ich noch nie was von gehört.




Is POINT, die gibt's in verschiedenen Größen und Breiten... - Sooo schlecht waren die in den Bewertungen u.a. bei schlickjumper.de nicht. Bauen nur wohl nicht ganz so breit....
http://www.ebay.de/itm/2x-Point-Dur...ownhill-24-x-3-0-DH-FR-MTB-A328-/280786807275

Oh Mann, nen Satz Tioga FatoryDH in 2.5 hätt ich schon gerne, nur wo kriegt man die mittlerweile noch....


----------



## StephanM (8. Februar 2012)

Balu. schrieb:


> Zu Point kann ich nix sagen, aber ich würde andere vorziehen.
> 
> 
> Richtig breite Reifen bekommst du bei dir in den Rahmen eh nicht rein !
> ...



Rechts das ist doch dieses Surly-Monster.


----------



## Anthrazen (8. Februar 2012)

Tja von daher könnte man die Duro schon in 3.0 holen. Aber da kostet das paar 20 Ocken. Hab im Moment übrigens hinten Highroller 2.7 drin. Und sooo breit ist der nun nicht finde ich. 
Die Bewertungen bei Schlickjumper gehen etwas auseinander. Da ist davon die Rede, dass ganze Stolen abgerissen sind.


----------



## Balu. (9. Februar 2012)

> Da ist davon die Rede, dass ganze Stolen abgerissen sind.



Das passiert dir beim Fatal Bert auch ...


----------



## Warpspinne (9. Februar 2012)

Gut getestet wurde ja auch der Nokian DBX DH 2.5. der soll auch exzrem breit sein.


----------



## Anthrazen (9. Februar 2012)

Bezugsquelle? Nokian ist mittlerweile extrem schwer zu bekommen.

Schecks teilweise nicht so richtig. Den Maxxis Highroller in 2.7 ist teilweise auch vergriffen. Der Highroller war doch der Renner schlechthin von Maxxis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (9. Februar 2012)

Brauchst du den Highroller in 26" oder in 24"?
*http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...axxis-HighRoller-DH-Drahtreifen-Dual-Ply.html*


----------



## Anthrazen (9. Februar 2012)

Ich denk, ich werde mich nun zwischen Minion DH 2.7 oder dem Duro entscheiden. Werde denk ich hinten bei 26" bleiben.

Wie siehts denn am We bei euch mit Fahren aus?


----------



## Warpspinne (9. Februar 2012)

We. Könnte gehen. Hast du das Demo denn wieder fitt? Könnten ja mal den R-Trail fahren. Ka. Vorschläge gerne hier posten! 

btw: Hier die Progs für Stromberg..Für einsteiger/semiPro und Pro  http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/index.php/jgerman/touren-fahrtechnik/geschmeidige-fahrtechnik

Denke ich werde auf jedenfall LVL 2 und 3 mal mitmachen. So als Einstieg in die Saison ganz gut!


----------



## Anthrazen (9. Februar 2012)

Also ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich das Demo wieder fit habe. Wenn, dann würde ich auch ganz gerne erstmal nen Trail oder so fahren, um wieder Gefühl fürs Bike zu bekommen. Direkt springen ist da nicht so der bringer. 
Außerdem ist mein Vorderad extrem spröde. Muss jetzt bald die Reifen bestellen.


----------



## Warpspinne (9. Februar 2012)

Ja ich meine auch nen Trail wäre besser. Bei dem gefrorenem Boden fliegt man einfach viel zu schnell auf die Mütze  Haste ja gesehen letztens^^


----------



## Anthrazen (9. Februar 2012)

Ja eben. Und nach so ner langen Pause muss man erstmal wieder fit werden. Außerdem will ich checken, ob alle Teile funzen bevor der Kram dann richtig strapaziert wird. Hab gestern neues Innelager und Kurbeln montiert.

Der Mulipfad wäre doch cool oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (9. Februar 2012)

Is der nicht noch ein bischen zu "gefährlich" um den JETZT zu fahren. Also bei dem Frost etc.?! Die Steine und alles sind doch total glitschig!


----------



## Der_Graue (9. Februar 2012)

Hier ein nettes Angebot von Stadler:
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...eifen-wicked-will-hs415-26-x-2-5-.html,a20135
Es sind die hinterhältigen / bösen Willis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anthrazen schrieb:


> Ich denk, ich werde mich nun zwischen Minion DH 2.7 oder dem Duro entscheiden. Werde denk ich hinten bei 26" bleiben.
> 
> Wie siehts denn am We bei euch mit Fahren aus?


----------



## Der_Graue (9. Februar 2012)

Hi Warpsinne, fahre im Juli nach Saalbach zum Herrmanche, da geht echt auch gut die Post ab und dazulernen mit Sicherheit auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.mtb-academy.de/mtb_academy_html/mtb_show_camp.php?id=28
Hat einer Bock mitzufahren?



Warpspinne schrieb:


> We. Könnte gehen. Hast du das Demo denn wieder fitt? Könnten ja mal den R-Trail fahren. Ka. Vorschläge gerne hier posten!
> 
> btw: Hier die Progs für Stromberg..Für einsteiger/semiPro und Pro  http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/index.php/jgerman/touren-fahrtechnik/geschmeidige-fahrtechnik
> 
> Denke ich werde auf jedenfall LVL 2 und 3 mal mitmachen. So als Einstieg in die Saison ganz gut!


----------



## Anthrazen (9. Februar 2012)

Hab grad festgestellt, dass bei meiner 888 der rechte Gabelschaft leckt. 
Hoffe, die muss jetzt nicht in den Service. Stand halt lange rum.


----------



## Warpspinne (9. Februar 2012)

Ja geil. Ich guck morgen ma wie ich Urlaub bekommen kann bzw. Ferien fallen! Dann woaaahh das is ja geil. Saalbach is eh latscho 

@Antra : Wie der Gabelschaft leckt? Meinst du das untere? Das is das Casting. Das ein Schaft lecken kann hab ich noch nie erlebt. Stell mal ein Bild rein. Kann sein das jetzt mal wieder Öl,Schmiermittel ins ganze Standrohr gekommen ist und sich das neu verteilt und dann auchmal überquillt. Hast du die denn neu befüllt?

@Lupo : Passt perfekt! Das ist die 4 Woche von den Sommerferien. Diese habe ich gott sei dank freí!!! Das Geld hab ich auch, würd mal sagen das ich zu 99% dabei bin! Bis dato finden sich sicherlich noch mehrere! J-Cop,Stefan und bestimmt auch Antra. Vll können wir ja mit der kompletten Mannschaft anrücken  Die Bikeparks da unten sind erste Sahne!


----------



## Anthrazen (9. Februar 2012)

Ja ne is klar net der Gabelschaft. Och nöö is das kacke, wenn man so lange raus ist aus der Materie. 
Klar mein ich das Casting. Ne letzter Service ist 2006. Aber danach bin ich ja nicht mehr gefahren.

Also in Saalbach wäre ich auch dabei. Hab nur zu dem Zeitpunkt Diplomarbeit. Weiß nicht, ob ich da dann frei bekomme.


----------



## Warpspinne (9. Februar 2012)

Kann an mehreren Dingen liegen. Die Gummies können porös sein, die Seals oben am Schaft. Aber hier im Forum gibts div. Marzocchi treahts. Poste da mal dein Anliegen. Da wird dir geholfen. Von hier aus hört es sich an als wären die Seals porös,löchrig und damit undicht. Was über die jahre durchaus möglich ist.


----------



## Anthrazen (9. Februar 2012)

Ja ich denk auch. Muss dann wohl demnächst mal ein Service sein. Denke ich mach ihn hier http://www.flatout-suspension.de/service/preise_marzocchi.html. Cosmic Sport dauert mir zu lange.


----------



## Herr_Flo (9. Februar 2012)

Ich habe zwar die Gabel noch nie in der Hand gehabt.
Aber ich musste bisher feststellen das ein Gabelservice keine große Sache ist. Das Geld kann man sich getrost sparen...

Habe mit Hilfe des Forums schon diverse Modelle von RS und FOX zerlegt und einen Service gemacht. Selbst bei neuen Gabeln lohnt sich meist ein Service da die Hersteller an Schmiermitteln sparen...

Dichtungen würd ich generell nach der Zeit neu machen. Öl vom Auto 10W oder 5W. Je nach Gabel halt!
Was man braucht ist ein Teflonfett und Judy Butter.
Einen Vormittag Zeit und dan sollte es schon gehen! 

Aber das kann bei deiner Gabel natürlich schon wieder anders aussehen... Aber ich vermute machbar!


----------



## Der_Graue (9. Februar 2012)

@Warpspinne: bin letzten Herbst dort gewesen, mit der Jockerkarte (die jeder dort bekommt der im Hotel wohnt) kannst du dich super an den Big5 austoben. Super Trails. Mit dem Lift hoch und dann einfach laufen lassen )) Ist aber zumTeil echt heftig. Habe auf jeden Fall das Camp schon gebucht  Bin nun zum dritten Mal dann schon beim Herrmann, ist echt Top dort, macht Spass und du kannst echt ne Menge lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (9. Februar 2012)

Kann man da auch so hin, ohne den kurs machen und trotzdem zusammen fahren? Ich mein das Geld kann man ja anderweitig ausgeben.


----------



## Der_Graue (9. Februar 2012)

Klar, kann man auch so dahin. Hatte letztes Jahr eine Pension (35â¬/Tag mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck) mit Jockerkarte gebucht. Da kannst du alle Lifte (BIG5) in Saalbach-Hinterglemm benutzen. Man kannst sogar runter nach Leogang und den Hangman fahren,
das allerdings nur 1x am Tag, ansonsten musst du fÃ¼r den Lift bezahlen. Finde aber, das 1x am Tag vollkommen ausreicht.

Mir ist aber das Geld fÃ¼rs Camp nicht zu schade, top Trainer sind da unter anderem, Guido Tschugg, Philipp Foltz, Andre Brosam. Wenn du dem Jungs beim Radeln zusiehst, kommt man aus dem Staunen nicht raus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, kann den Laden einfach nur empfehlen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anthrazen schrieb:


> Kann man da auch so hin, ohne den kurs machen und trotzdem zusammen fahren? Ich mein das Geld kann man ja anderweitig ausgeben.


----------



## Balu. (9. Februar 2012)

Sowas wie Saalbach kann ich dieses Jahr nicht machen, Familie geht vor. Bei Stefan Hermann war ich letztes Jahr in Willingen und ich versuche auch dieses Jahr wieder mitzumachen, allerdings hier in der Gegend.


----------



## Anthrazen (9. Februar 2012)

Wäre ja schon cool, wenn wir zusammen fahren können! Aber wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht, ob ich überhaupt frei bekomme.


----------



## Hanniball84 (10. Februar 2012)

An Saalbach hätte ich auch interesse weiß aber noch nicht 
ob ich dann Urlaub bekommen!


----------



## Anthrazen (10. Februar 2012)

Ihr sprecht doch von dem Park oder? http://freeride.bike-circus.at/index.php?id=8
Also da will ich auf jeden Fall hin. Mal sehen, ob ich das gedeichselt bekomme mit der Zeit. Ist halt die Frage, wieviel man sich sieht, wenn die einen so Fahren und die anderen Fahrtraining machen.


----------



## Warpspinne (10. Februar 2012)

Also wenn du mit da runter fährst, werd ich mit dir natürlich den ganzen Tag den Park rocken 

BTW wie siehts jetzt aus? Türchen am Samstag Mittag? Trailrunde oder so? LG


----------



## Anthrazen (10. Februar 2012)

Das will ich hoffen. 

Also jetzt am We wird bei mir leider nichts. Muss das Bike erstmal general überholen und diverse Sachen erledigen. Aber bin entweder an der Strecke oder mach auch geren Photos von euch.


----------



## Warpspinne (10. Februar 2012)

Mhh. Ich glaub dann widme ich mich am Wochenende mal dem hier..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (10. Februar 2012)

Ja Killzone is super. 
Aber kannst doch auch ohne mich fahren. Es sei denn sind wieder so leicht kühle Temps.


----------



## Der_Graue (10. Februar 2012)

Ganz Saalbach- Hinterglemm ist ein Bike-Park 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hast ja schon den richtigen Link ausgewählt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ein Bikepark wo du Kohle zahlen musst ist in Leogang, ab in den Schattbergexpress über den Schattberg, den Hangman runtergebrettert und dann kommst du automatisch in den Bikepark von Leogang.
Aber glaub mir, da muß du wirklich nicht hin. Überall sind Trails die Spass machen und nur für Biker sind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Außerdem bist du nach spätestens nach 5 Stunden fahren ziemlich im A...,
danach kann man immer noch was machen.



Anthrazen schrieb:


> Ihr sprecht doch von dem Park oder? http://freeride.bike-circus.at/index.php?id=8
> Also da will ich auf jeden Fall hin. Mal sehen, ob ich das gedeichselt bekomme mit der Zeit. Ist halt die Frage, wieviel man sich sieht, wenn die einen so Fahren und die anderen Fahrtraining machen.


----------



## Warpspinne (10. Februar 2012)

Als ich 2010 4 mal die DH in Leogang runterbin, hätte ich mich schon ins Bett legen können


----------



## Der_Graue (10. Februar 2012)

Hier ein nettes Video vom Hangman in Leogang 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[ame="http://vimeo.com/2008230"]Hangman I (Single Trail - Bikepark Leogang) on Vimeo[/ame]
Ideen muß man haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Warpspinne schrieb:


> Als ich 2010 4 mal die DH in Leogang runterbin, hätte ich mich schon ins Bett legen können


----------



## Anthrazen (10. Februar 2012)

Ist denn jetzt jemand am Wochenende an der Strecke oder zu kalt? ICh mach dann ein paar Photos.


----------



## Warpspinne (11. Februar 2012)

Also bei mir wirds nix. Einfach zu kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (11. Februar 2012)

Jepp is es auch einfach. Naja der Frühling kommt ja erst noch und dann ja auch der Sommer.  
Haben also noch genug Zeit zum Fahren in der Saison. 
@Micha. Viel Spaß beim Zocken. Ich werd jetzt ein wenig Crysis wieder beackern.


----------



## Warpspinne (11. Februar 2012)

Gebastelt und so..wegen Trikot..mir war extremst langweilig zwischen mittagessen und jetzt


----------



## StephanM (12. Februar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Gebastelt und so..wegen Trikot..mir war extremst langweilig zwischen mittagessen und jetzt



Hehehe, auch ne Sonntags-Beschäftigung...
evtl. noch nen fetten Reifen reinbringen, weißte so die Profil-Ansicht... und deb Full-Face Helm anstelle des Ritterdingsbums oben...

Hmmm. Bike-Park dieses Jahr muss ich mal schauen, wie's mit La Familia aussieht. Ein komplettes Wochenende werde ich aber aus Zeit-Management-Gründen wohl nicht hinbekommen.
Wir haben aber vor, unseren Sommer-Urlaub in Ösi-Land zu verbringen (Weissensee), da gibt's bestimmt auch ne Menge Trails.

b.t.w.: Hab mir jetzt die Marys in 2.5 bestellt, weil mir die KEndas ein wenig zu schmal waren. Der Grip ist zwar echt okay, aber die Marys sind ja schon echt der Burner, was die Breite angeht.


----------



## Anthrazen (12. Februar 2012)

Ja Micha sieht schon mal gut aus. Aber wie Stephan schon sagte, würe ich den Ritterhelm durch einen Moto Helm ersetzten! 
Ich weiß, du stehst auf blau. Ich steh auf rot.  Evtl. können wir ja da zwei verschiedene Farben machen.
Achja und wegen dem Namen. Kreuzfahrer bzw. in Assoziation mitm Bild Kreuzritter? Wollen wir das nicht mehr Downhilllastig setzten?  Is nur so ne Idee. 

Wie wäre es mit *Unchained Riders*?

@Stephan. Bin gespannt, wie breit die bauen.


----------



## Balu. (12. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht aus Lokalpatriotismuss eher an diesen Farben orientieren ?!?


----------



## Warpspinne (12. Februar 2012)

Ja. Wenn meine Freundin gleich weg ist setz ich mich an eas neues. Muss ja auch kein wappen sein. Sammelt einfach mal. Stefan, wenn wir nach willingen fahren gehts meistens morgens los und abnds wieder heim. Das sollte doch zeitlich gehen oder? Greetz


----------



## Anthrazen (12. Februar 2012)

Ich denk' Stephan meinte Saalbach. 

Also ist jetzt nur meine Meinung, aber ich finde persöhnlich weniger Wappen, Kreuze und so ganz gut......das bekommt so einen Pfadfinder und Kirchentasch (siehe Rheinland). Will da aber keinem zu nahe treten.


----------



## Balu. (12. Februar 2012)

> Stefan, wenn wir nach willingen fahren gehts meistens morgens los und abnds wieder heim. Das sollte doch zeitlich gehen oder? Greetz



Redest du jetzt mit mir oder mit StephanM ? Wir hatten beide gesagt Bike Urlaub geht wg . Familie eher nicht. Vin meiner Seite aus ist ein Tag in Willingen/Winterberg/Stromberg etc. kein Problem, muss ich nur vorher absprechen. Ein Bikeurlaub in Leogang ginge bei mir nicht.

Ich bin im Mai schon zwei Tage in der Pfalz und möchte auch dieses Jahr nochmal zu Stefan Hermann, da sind weitere, vor allem mehrtägige Sachen nicht drin...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Warpspinne (12. Februar 2012)

Ich meinte den Stephan mit ph  Wei, da muss ich ja jetzt aufpassen  Hachja, ich denke iwie passt das schon  Wir finden sicherlich gelegenheiten, zur not auch auf unserem "Hometrail"


----------



## Anthrazen (12. Februar 2012)

Naja also der Hometrail wird ja wohl am meisten frequentiert oder? 
Ist doch für die meisten direkt in der Nähe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (12. Februar 2012)

Jop! Btw. Unchained Riders, also ich find den Namen klasse!


----------



## Anthrazen (12. Februar 2012)

Das find ich klasse!!!


----------



## StephanM (12. Februar 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> ...
> @Stephan. Bin gespannt, wie breit die bauen.



Ich glaub, Micha hatte die doch auf'm Biggi drauf, oder?
Naja, man munkelt, daß die Schwalbes generell sehr breit bauen. Die Fat Albert in 2.35 sind ja schon dicke Würste, da werden die 2.5er Marys wohl noch ne Schippe drauflegen.

@ all: Naja, so'n Day-Trip is ja immer mal drin, mit bissel Vorlauf wohlgemerkt, weil wegen Family - Balu wird's gut verstehen .
Ansonsten haben wir ja auch hier echt extremst viele Möglichkeiten..

Werd auch mal meinen Neffen mit auf den Home-Trail nehmen... der Junge muss mal wieder in die Spur gebracht werden. Naja, mit 12 Jahren fangen die Hormone an mit der Achterbahn, da kann so'n Bissel Adrenalin nit schaden, und bevor der sich die ganze Zeit im Skatepark rumlümmelt, isses besser, der knallt mal mit durch'n Wald.


----------



## Warpspinne (13. Februar 2012)

Jaja ich fahr die. Die sind ziemlich breit! Haste die Drahtversion gekauft? ^_^ ich hoffe die passen auf deine Felgen.


----------



## StephanM (13. Februar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Jaja ich fahr die. Die sind ziemlich breit! Haste die Drahtversion gekauft? ^_^ ich hoffe die passen auf deine Felgen.


 
Jepp, Draht. Habe keinen Bock mehr auf Falt - Das soll was abkönnen, das Boot.
Naja, vielleicht habe ich auch einfach nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...

Wenn se nit auf die Felgen passen, weiß ich ja, was ich als nächstes mach. Ich wollte allerdings erstmal meine Felgen schreddern, bis daß ich mir neue zulege...


----------



## Warpspinne (13. Februar 2012)

Ja. Ein guter LRS ist teuer..schön mit Hope Pro II Naben  dann kommt iwann der neue Rahmen..jaja der Stephan hat in nem Jahr eh aus dem Kona irgend ein bigBike gebastelt  ich sehs schon kommen^^


----------



## StephanM (13. Februar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Ja. Ein guter LRS ist teuer..schön mit Hope Pro II Naben  dann kommt iwann der neue Rahmen..jaja der Stephan hat in nem Jahr eh aus dem Kona irgend ein bigBike gebastelt  ich sehs schon kommen^^


 

Wenn man die Ur-Intention mal ansieht, nur das NoPogo gegen mehr FW auszutauschen, bin ich da schon in der richtigen Richtung zum BigBike.  

Es kam halt immer Eins auf's Andere ..... Aber die Geometrie von dem Kona is schon okay - wil halt wirklich zu Not auch noch bissel Cruisen.
Obwohl mein Hobel ja jetzt schon mehr wiegt als Dein Bigi, da wird's langsam echt schwer mit CC-Touren.
Aber, wie gesagt: Ich scheiß derzeit auf's Gewicht und will dafür was einigermaßen stabiles haben....

Denke im Moment an diese Rodi-DH-Excalibur-Dingsbumse, weil günstig und stabil (ab ~140,- / LRS) oder ich schaff mir erstmal anständige Felgen an und montier die um....

b.t.w.: Wenn jemand noch was gut-günstiges rumzuliegen hat, immer 'ne Meldung machen

Sollte halt einigermaßen das Budget halten, denn sonst gibt's Äggä mit der Regierung.....


----------



## Warpspinne (13. Februar 2012)

Jo. Gibt ja auch von Spank gÃ¼nstige Alternativen die einiges taugen..denke auch, das an das Bike noch keine Deemax oder Deetracs dran mÃ¼ssen  Da mault dann auch die Regierung bei nem LRS von 700â¬ und aufwÃ¤rts..

"Werd  auch mal meinen Neffen mit auf den Home-Trail nehmen... der Junge muss  mal wieder in die Spur gebracht werden. Naja, mit 12 Jahren fangen die  Hormone an mit der Achterbahn, da kann so'n Bissel Adrenalin nit  schaden, und bevor der sich die ganze Zeit im Skatepark rumlÃ¼mmelt,  isses besser, der knallt mal mit durch'n Wald.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Skaten? Gay, fÃ¼hr den mal in den richtigen Sport.. der bekommt nen Orangenen Overral an wie im Knast und darf dann mit der Schipp die Anlieger aufschÃ¼tten 

@ Steph. Das beste Bike wÃ¤r fÃ¼r dich ein Specialized Pitch mit nem Coil DÃ¤mpfer und ner Lyrik DH. SchÃ¶nes Hardcore Enduro..mein Kumpel fÃ¤hrt so eins. Vll lernste den eines Tages mal kennen, wenn er mal runter kommt ausm Norden..das Bike is echt klasse. 2 Fach Kurbel usw..


----------



## Anthrazen (13. Februar 2012)

Stephan, was brauchst Du denn noch an Kompos. Evtl. habe ich ja auch eine Rarität, die ich nicht mehr brauche. 

Also ich werde jetzt bei 26 Zoll bleiben und hinten den Highroller 2.7 60a erstmal noch drauf lassen. Vorne brauch ich dringend einen neuen und werde entweder den 40 teuren Minion DH 2.7 60a oder den 10  teuren Duro Wildlife Leopard holen. Bei dem Preis muss man ja fast schauen, ob der Reifen was taugt bzw. wie lange. 

Achja und Stephan an der Strecke brauchst du kein CC-Bike. Da muss der Kram halten. Und das Coiler ist von der Geometrie doch sowieso nicht auf Tour ausgelegt.

Heut ist auch mein neuer Helm gekommen.  Bald kann es losgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (13. Februar 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> Stephan, was brauchst Du denn noch an Kompos. Evtl. habe ich ja auch eine RaritÃ¤t, die ich nicht mehr brauche.
> 
> Also ich werde jetzt bei 26 Zoll bleiben und hinten den Highroller 2.7 60a erstmal noch drauf lassen. Vorne brauch ich dringend einen neuen und werde entweder den 40â¬ teuren Minion DH 2.7 60a oder den 10â¬  teuren Duro Wildlife Leopard holen. Bei dem Preis muss man ja fast schauen, ob der Reifen was taugt bzw. wie lange.
> 
> ...


 
Tja, ich werd wohl Ã¼ber kurz oder lang die Felgen/LaufrÃ¤der austauschen.
Hier im Flohmarkt verkauft jemand nagelneue "Sun Rhyno Lite" Felgenringe, ich werd mal schauen....
Ansonsten mÃ¼sste's das erstmal gewesen sein, ist ja eh fast alles ausgetauscht......

Mit der KettenfÃ¼hrung schau ich mal, ob ich Ã¼berhaupt eine brauche, Balu hat mich da in'S GrÃ¼beln gebracht... Und nur ne KeFÃ¼ dranmontieren, um dicke Eier zu haben, das ist wirklich der falsche Ansatz.......

b.t.w.: ich wÃ¼rd echt mal den Duro ausprobieren. Wenn er gut is, isses geil, wenn er Shice is, haste nur 10 Euronen verballert....


----------



## Anthrazen (13. Februar 2012)

Eine Kettenführung rettet Dir manchmal den Arsch. Spreche da aus Erfahrung. 
Kann ich Dir also nur empfelen.


----------



## StephanM (13. Februar 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> Eine Kettenführung rettet Dir manchmal den Arsch. Spreche da aus Erfahrung.
> Kann ich Dir also nur empfelen.


 
Hatte da schonmal an die hier gedacht:
http://www.jehlebikes.de/shaman-racing-enduro-kettenfuehrung-schaltbar.html


----------



## Anthrazen (13. Februar 2012)

Warum nimmst Du die nicht vom Jonas von Truvativ?






 Quelle: doublexstore.com

Habe ich auch noch rumfliegen. Aber Jonas hatte doch einen guten Preis gemacht. Das Dingelchen von Dir da würde ich nicht verbauen (schon garnicht bei dem Preis), weil nur einseitige Führung. Schaltbar ist die Truvativ halt nicht. Aber ein Kettenblatt reicht für unsere Zwecke. Wie du schon gesagt hast. Tour ist eh nicht richtig. 

Richtig geil, allerdings auch teurer ist die Blackspire!





Quelle: blackspire.com


----------



## StephanM (13. Februar 2012)

Truvativ schaltbar?

Wenn ja, dann isses das. Wenn nein, dann bin ich bissel traurig...

Hmmm..... hat sich erledigt - wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ......


----------



## Anthrazen (13. Februar 2012)

Nicht schaltbar so weit ich weiß. Aber Stephan wofür willst Du schaltbar haben. Dein Bock ist jetzt schon schwerer als Michas Bigi und außerdem willst Du bergab fahren => Kettenführung perfekt.
Ich bin früher mit meinem Demo (ein Kettenblatt 32 Zähne) von Brohl nach hause gefahren (ca. 20 -25km) Und von Zuhause auch immer nach Rengsdorf. Ist halt Quälerei. Aber drei Blätter machen das Gewicht und die bescheidene Geometrie für grade Strecke nicht besser.
Eine klassische Tour ist mit deinen Specs eh nicht mehr "gemütlich" drin. 
Aber ist nur eine Empfelung. Ich kenne den Spagat zwischen haltbar und tourentouglich bei meinem RM Switch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (13. Februar 2012)

Echt mal Stephan. 1. Du fährst größtenteils Park/trail. Da brauchst du keinen Umwerfer. 2. der Bash wird kleiner, da bekommste etwas mehr Bodenfreiheit! 
3. Wenn die Kette rausspringt nach nem Drop und sich im Kettenblatt verfängt,verharkt..ja..ich sag nur Hals und in meinem Fall auch Beinbruch. Dann macht der Bock nämlich garnixmehr und du küsst den Boden. 






 Geht zur Not als Alternative. Bevor du garnix hast. Aber mal ehrlich. Kleine Kasette hinten drauf und vorne mit der Truvativ auf Singlespeed umgerüstet. Ich fahre im übrigen die gleiche. Kette springt NIE raus, egal wie weit die rumschlackert.

Und Jonas hat seine nicht lange gefahren. Vll. wenn überhaupt dran gehabt 1-2 mal. Wirklich, der ging damit schonhaft um. Kannste ruhig kaufen. Ansonsten gibts hier ne DH Kasette http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/473868/cat/27

HIer gibts ded : http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/473194/cat/26

Nen Bashring kannste dann von mir haben, den weißen. Such eh nur nen Vorwand mir nen blauen zu kaufen


----------



## Der_Graue (13. Februar 2012)

@Stephan: Was hälst du von dem Teil, selbst geschnitzt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kannste locker selbermachen und ist 100% 3fach schaltbar und nix springt ab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C-Guide modifiziert, kann dir auch die Zeichnung dazugeben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






StephanM schrieb:


> Truvativ schaltbar?
> 
> Wenn ja, dann isses das. Wenn nein, dann bin ich bissel traurig...
> 
> Hmmm..... hat sich erledigt - wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ......


----------



## Anthrazen (13. Februar 2012)

Also die Konstruktion erscheint mir für echten Downhill/Freeride nicht zuträglich, wenn ich das mal bemerken darf. Das Problem ist ja oft direkt am Blatt. Wenn dann weiter hinten die Kette geführt wird bringt das nicht viel, wenn die Kette vorne rausspringen kann.

Also die Truvativ Kombie für 50 halte ich für die beste Lösung. Dann noch die Führung von Jonas dazu und du hast Deine Ruhe am Berg!


----------



## Balu. (13. Februar 2012)

> Also die Konstruktion erscheint mir für echten Downhill/Freeride nicht zuträglich, wenn ich das mal bemerken darf. Das Problem ist ja oft direkt am Blatt. Wenn dann weiter hinten die Kette geführt wird bringt das nicht viel, wenn die Kette vorne rausspringen kann.



Deswegen hatte ich eingeworfen das schaltbare Kettenführungen nix taugen ! Da kann man die auch weglassen und eben wie ich ne kürzere Kette fahren.

Wenn Führung dann richtig, auf ein Blatt ! Das ist im Downhill unerlässlich !

Ich habe glaub ich noch nen Rollercoaster für ISCG ´05 aus meiner aktiven Zeit rumfliegen ...


----------



## Warpspinne (13. Februar 2012)

Mal sehen wie er sich entscheidet..aber wir reden schon noch auf ihn ein..spätestens in ein paar monaten fährt der mit einem Blatt + DH Kasette rum  Natürlich MIT Bash und KeFü


----------



## Anthrazen (13. Februar 2012)

Balu. schrieb:


> Wenn Führung dann richtig, auf ein Blatt ! Das ist im Downhill unerlässlich !


Ja eben sag ich ja. 


Warpspinne schrieb:


> ....spätestens in ein paar monaten fährt der mit einem Blatt + DH Kasette rum  Natürlich MIT Bash und KeFü


Ansonsten wird er schon lernen, was er braucht... (Stephan nicht böse sein )


----------



## StephanM (14. Februar 2012)

Jaja, läster ihr nur......
Da muss ich mir halt noch 'nen Tourer zusammenbasteln.....
Hab sowieso schon so langsam mein Budget gesprengt.

Ursprüngliches Vorhaben war ja nun, daß ich das mit ein paar Teilen, die ich noch über hatte im Austausch gegen das Pogo hinkriege. Naja, bisher hab ich schon ein paar hundert Euronen draufgelegt..... - Aber das war's wert......



.... Man muss nachdenken, was man tut ....


----------



## Warpspinne (14. Februar 2012)

Hey. Wir lästern nicht. Wir sprechen aus erfahrung. Mehrfach Kettenblatt vorne ohne KeFü ist echt gefährlich! Du weist ja..wir   dich  doch 

Mim Wetter siehts ja im Moment ziemlich bescheiden aus. Und mit Radeln übers Wochenende wirds bei mir auchnichts weil ich mit meiner  in den Skiurlaub fahre. LG Warpy


----------



## Anthrazen (14. Februar 2012)

StephanM schrieb:


> Da muss ich mir halt noch 'nen Tourer zusammenbasteln.....


Ich hätte da noch einen Rocky Mountain Switch Rahmen Moko SL + DT Swiss SSD 210 L Dämpfer oder als Komplettbike abzugeben.


----------



## StephanM (14. Februar 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch einen Rocky Mountain Switch Rahmen Moko SL + DT Swiss SSD 210 L Dämpfer oder als Komplettbike abzugeben.


 
Äääähhh .... Preis ... nee, das is nich drin.
Kannst Du Dir in etwa vorstellen, was mein Weibchen mit mir macht, wenn ich da mi'm RM angeschlappt komm?????
Das kann ich dann nich mit der Ausrede abtun: _"Aber Du gehst doch immer zum Frisör und so..."_
Sollte ich dennoch zu unerwartetem Reichtum kommen, werde ich mich vertrauensvoll an Dich wenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (14. Februar 2012)

Du gehst ja dafür arbeiten.. von daher, warum nicht FALLS mal Geld über ist. Aber dein Kona is doch super. Das muss halt nur noch ein bischen mehr auf DH getrimmt werden. Vll ne Domain mit 180mm kaufen und nen Van RC oder DhX. Vor allem der lenker..ich weis nicht wie man mit deinem rise fahren kann, der is gut steil  ne aber deins is doch top! Das is ja noch die ältere Generation Kona, da waren die noch Stabil!


----------



## Balu. (14. Februar 2012)

Ein RM Switch als Tourer ? Wenn er schon ein Coiler hat ? 

Ja, nee is klar ...


----------



## Anthrazen (14. Februar 2012)

Ja mehr als Freeride Tourer stimmt schon. Hat aber den sehr leichten DT Swiss SSD 210 L verbaut. Ist also kein Schwergewicht.


----------



## Warpspinne (14. Februar 2012)

Wie siehts mim Demo aus?


----------



## StephanM (14. Februar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Du gehst ja dafür arbeiten.. von daher, warum nicht FALLS mal Geld über ist. Aber dein Kona is doch super. Das muss halt nur noch ein bischen mehr auf DH getrimmt werden. Vll ne Domain mit 180mm kaufen und nen Van RC oder DhX. Vor allem der lenker..ich weis nicht wie man mit deinem rise fahren kann, der is gut steil  ne aber deins is doch top! Das is ja noch die ältere Generation Kona, da waren die noch Stabil!


 
Das mit dem Lenker war so'ne Entscheidung, daß ich vom Sitzwinkel etwas höher komme (Rücken - weisse Bescheid). Hatte halt keinen Bock auf so'n gaylen Spacer-Turm. - Ja, 70mm Rise is schon derbe, sieht aus wie'n Bonanza-Rad, aber funzt. - Zur Not ist ja schnell ein flacherer Lenker montiert.... 
Ich werde weitere teurere Änderungen (Gabel, etc.) erst mal später in's Auge fassen. Will dieses Jahr nun auch Fahren und nicht nur Schrauben

Nochmal zum Thema KeFü:
Sacht ma, die Kette is doch auch grundsätzlich durch den Umwerfer etwas in Form gehalten, also kann sie sich ja nicht wirklich in's Nirvana verabschieden... Naja, mir is bisher die Kette nie so derbe abgesprungen, daß da Gefahr im Verzug war... (okay, die letzten Jahre war ja nun auch der Weg zur Eisdiele nicht wirklich die FR-Strecke)
Ich werd mal abwarten, wie's sich entwickelt... KeFü is definitiv noch im Hinterkopf...

So'n Lupo-System kann ich mir hier auf der Arbeit auch noch selber frickeln (warum arbeite ich denn sonst in ner Blech- & Kunststoffbude????)


----------



## Anthrazen (14. Februar 2012)

StephanM schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema KeFü:
> Sacht ma, die Kette is doch auch grundsätzlich durch den Umwerfer *etwas in Form gehalten*, also kann sie sich ja nicht wirklich in's Nirvana verabschieden...


Genau das eben nicht. Ein Umwerfer zieht die Kette doch nur auf das nächste Blatt. Spring die Kette vom Blatt, dann ist der Umwerfer sogar noch gefährlicher, da die Kette sich sofort zwischen Blatt und Führung einklemmt. 
Vergiss' die Schaltung. Und das "Lupo-System" wurde ja schon besprochen. Ist im Bereich CC sicherlich ganz gut. Aber im DH muss etwas vernünftiges Herr. Das ist mein letztes Machtwort!


----------



## Der_Graue (14. Februar 2012)

@ Stephan: das sind die Worte, die ich schon lange hören wollte,    kaufen kann jeder, aber wir können besser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mit dem Teil ist mir bis jetzt noch keine Kette abgesprungen und ich habe mittlerweile 2 davon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






StephanM schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lenker war so'ne Entscheidung, daß ich vom Sitzwinkel etwas höher komme (Rücken - weisse Bescheid). Hatte halt keinen Bock auf so'n gaylen Spacer-Turm. - Ja, 70mm Rise is schon derbe, sieht aus wie'n Bonanza-Rad, aber funzt. - Zur Not ist ja schnell ein flacherer Lenker montiert....
> Ich werde weitere teurere Änderungen (Gabel, etc.) erst mal später in's Auge fassen. Will dieses Jahr nun auch Fahren und nicht nur Schrauben
> 
> Nochmal zum Thema KeFü:
> ...


----------



## Warpspinne (14. Februar 2012)

Aber Black Lupo. Du darfst mir son Kettenspannerding gerne basteln. Hab ja noch mein Hardtail. Natürlich must du das nicht um sonst machen  LG 

@ All. Brauch wer was von Hibike? Wollte jetzt kleinteile bestellen..wenn ihr iwas braucht, meldet euch.


----------



## Balu. (14. Februar 2012)

> Brauch wer was von Hibike? Wollte jetzt kleinteile bestellen..wenn ihr iwas braucht, meldet euch.



Bis wann brauchst du Bescheid ? Bräuchte auch noch Kleinteile eventuell ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (14. Februar 2012)

Lass dir mal zeit bis mitte nächster Woche


----------



## Der_Graue (14. Februar 2012)

@Warpspinne, denke du bastelst gerne, gebe dir gerne auch ne Bastelanleitung zum selberschnitzen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Danke für das Angebot, bin im Moment bestens versorgt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Warpspinne schrieb:


> Aber Black Lupo. Du darfst mir son Kettenspannerding gerne basteln. Hab ja noch mein Hardtail. Natürlich must du das nicht um sonst machen  LG
> 
> @ All. Brauch wer was von Hibike? Wollte jetzt kleinteile bestellen..wenn ihr iwas braucht, meldet euch.


----------



## Anthrazen (14. Februar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Wie siehts mim Demo aus?



Das bleibt meins!!!


----------



## Warpspinne (15. Februar 2012)

So. Bin heute mal spontan den R-Tower runtergeballert. War schlammig..sehr schlammig.. Liegen ziemllich viele Bäume und größere Äste auf dem Weg rum..sehr Fahrrad feindlich! Das beste kam aber zum schluss, Pfadfinder von woher auch immer haben am Wallride rumgegraben..die haben Geocatching  gemacht und in das schöne glatte Stück überall Löcher reingegraben..

Musste die einfach mal  etwas lauter darauf hinweisen, das das Teil Jahrelang eingefahren wurde und die keine Bombenkrater in den Hang schaufeln müssen..sowas geht mal garnicht!


----------



## Anthrazen (15. Februar 2012)

Jaja ganz toll. Geocatchen würde natürlich kein Forstamt und keine Stadt der Welt als ungeeignet ansehen. Und die Pfadis besitzen ja auch Narrenfreiheit im Wald. Wäre schön, wenn wir Biker das auch so machen könnten.

Haste denn ein paar Bilder gemacht. Ich kann im Moment leider garnicht Biken - Erkältet.


----------



## Warpspinne (15. Februar 2012)

Hey. Nee, hab nie ne Cam dabei. Gute Besserung! Kurier dich aus..auf der Insel von Crysis  Da isses warm und so..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (15. Februar 2012)

Hat mich nicht komplett erwischt.  Hoffe, es ist bald wech. 
Ja in den warmen Tropen oder in den kalten Laboren von Aperture Science.  Oder ein guter Bikefilm!


----------



## Der_Graue (15. Februar 2012)

Wo liegen da Bäume und Äste rum? Bin vorletzten Sonntag den RT gefahren und es lag nur ein, dafür aber ziemlich mächtiger Baum quer, da war nix mit Bunnhopp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Der Pfad war komplett frei und gut zu fahren, denn er war knüppelhart gefroren. Stauch die Pfadfinder ruhig zusammen, sind nämlich richtig kleine Dreckfinken, die überall ihrem Mist liegen lassen (siehe Pfadfinderlager und Umgebung). 




Warpspinne schrieb:


> So. Bin heute mal spontan den R-Tower runtergeballert. War schlammig..sehr schlammig.. Liegen ziemllich viele Bäume und größere Äste auf dem Weg rum..sehr Fahrrad feindlich! Das beste kam aber zum schluss, Pfadfinder von woher auch immer haben am Wallride rumgegraben..die haben Geocatching  gemacht und in das schöne glatte Stück überall Löcher reingegraben..
> 
> Musste die einfach mal  etwas lauter darauf hinweisen, das das Teil Jahrelang eingefahren wurde und die keine Bombenkrater in den Hang schaufeln müssen..sowas geht mal garnicht!


----------



## Warpspinne (15. Februar 2012)

Also. Erste Schrägabfahrt da liegen 2 riesen Knüppel. Dann im 2 Stück, in der Mitte der schnellen abfahrt. Aber holla die Waldfee  und die sind 100% dahingelegt worden, weil unten SAUBER abgeschnitten, hab extra drauf geachtet.


----------



## Anthrazen (15. Februar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> ...und die sind 100% dahingelegt worden, weil unten SAUBER abgeschnitten, hab extra drauf geachtet.


Da soll ich mal einen bei erwischen.....
Mich erinnern diese traurigen Aktionen immer an einen Fall den die Vertrider damals publik gemacht haben. Dort war ein Drahtseil auf Halshöhe auf einer Strecke gespannt. Das ist versuchter Mord!


----------



## Der_Graue (15. Februar 2012)

Drecksäue, dass machen die mit Absicht, meinen wir hätten dort nichts verloren, dabei sollten alle die Pfade nutzen können, Wanderer und eben Biker. Bei uns ist auch so ein Spinner, der schon seit Jahren Knüppel und Äste quer auf den Pfad legt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , bis ich ihn irgendwann erwische.



Warpspinne schrieb:


> Also. Erste Schrägabfahrt da liegen 2 riesen Knüppel. Dann im 2 Stück, in der Mitte der schnellen abfahrt. Aber holla die Waldfee  und die sind 100% dahingelegt worden, weil unten SAUBER abgeschnitten, hab extra drauf geachtet.


----------



## StephanM (15. Februar 2012)

Alter Falter, was geht denn da im Wald ab????
Die garstigen Orkse!!! Was haben die denn zu der Standpauke gemeint?
Is echt der Hammer, daß man als Biker schon fast gesteinigt wird....
Wenn man da die Mega-Northshore-Gebilde hinzimmern würde, das würd ich ja noch verstehen, aber einfach mal so den Weg zu verknüppeln und den Wallie umpflügen .... Tztztz.
Die haben echt nix besseres zu tun. Und ich dachte immer, daß Pfadis so "eins mit der Natur" sind.....


----------



## StephanM (15. Februar 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> Hat mich nicht komplett erwischt.  Hoffe, es ist bald wech.
> Ja in den warmen Tropen oder in den kalten Laboren von Aperture Science.  Oder ein guter Bikefilm!



NWD greatest hits tät ich gern ma kucken.
Oder aber auch mal "Crusty Demons of Dirt", aber das ist ja mehr so MotoX.
Aber Youtube gibt ja einiges her..... Sind schon'n paar geile Vids bei, grade so'n Chris Akrigg  hmmm der macht Sachen, der Kerl....


----------



## J-Cop (17. Februar 2012)

so.. ich meld mich hier jetzt auch nochmal  
@ Stephan : Überlegs dir, die KeFÜ ist noch da, kannst du gern haben. Anderenfalls geht sie halt über ebay weg.. 

Werd die Tage mal zum Lupo fahren und nach dem Rahmen schauen lassen. Mal sehen, was draus wird  
Ich lieg momentan flach, die Krippe hat mich erwischt.. Die nächsten Tage werden bei mir auch eher ruhig aussehen.
Frohe Karnevalstage @ all !


----------



## Anthrazen (17. Februar 2012)

J-Cop schrieb:


> Ich lieg momentan flach, die Krippe hat mich erwischt.. Die nächsten Tage werden bei mir auch eher ruhig aussehen.
> Frohe Karnevalstage @ all !


Na dann gute Besserung!


----------



## Der_Graue (17. Februar 2012)

Gute Besserung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






J-Cop schrieb:


> so.. ich meld mich hier jetzt auch nochmal
> @ Stephan : Überlegs dir, die KeFÜ ist noch da, kannst du gern haben. Anderenfalls geht sie halt über ebay weg..
> 
> Werd die Tage mal zum Lupo fahren und nach dem Rahmen schauen lassen. Mal sehen, was draus wird
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (17. Februar 2012)

J-Cop schrieb:


> so.. ich meld mich hier jetzt auch nochmal
> @ Stephan : Überlegs dir, die KeFÜ ist noch da, kannst du gern haben. Anderenfalls geht sie halt über ebay weg..
> 
> Werd die Tage mal zum Lupo fahren und nach dem Rahmen schauen lassen. Mal sehen, was draus wird
> ...



Hmmmm... ich bin gedanklich noch nicht von meinem Umwerfer ganz weg. Aber die Möglichkeit, sich ein Touren-HT aufzubauen besteht ja auch noch..... Ich denke, ich werd se nehmen, der Preis ist ja nun mal nicht zu toppen. Wenn ich dann auf ein Blatt umsteig, dann hab ich se wenigstens.. ansonsten mach ich mir 'n Chainguide à la Lupo... (hehe, die Einzelteile dazu hab ich schon bzw. liegen auf der Arbeit rum....)

b.t.w.: die Marys sind da und schon montiert!!! (in meinen Fotos sind nun Bilder vom derzeitigen Stand des Bocks) War aber echt knapp auf der ZAC19-Felge. Die Mavic konnt ich ganz heften, zu eng. Naja, zum Glück hatte ich noch'n ZAC-VR da rumliegen..... Wenn ich die Felgen zerlegt habe, werden's die Sun Rhyno Lite oder sowas werden... Günstig und stabil - wie immer halt.....

Greeetz & Helau!


----------



## J-Cop (17. Februar 2012)

danke euch allen ! 

Steph ?! Ich werd dir die KeFü nächstes Mal dann mitbringen  Falls sich noch was ändern sollte, sag mir Bescheid.. Ich hab ja noch zwei andere.. Von daher kann die ruhig weg 

Mit den Marys wirst du sicherlich auf deine Kosten kommen !


----------



## Der_Graue (19. Februar 2012)

Ist jemand von euch gestern den RT gefahren ?
Sah nämlich Spuren im Matsch


----------



## Warpspinne (19. Februar 2012)

Sind die knüppel inzwischen weg? Wie isses wetter ei euch? Hatten heute nacht hier 30cm Neuschnee..also gut 2m schnee hier..es is echt krank. Momental kann ich nochnichtmal snowboard fahren weil wegen lawinen und co die pisten zu sind


----------



## Der_Graue (19. Februar 2012)

Wetter ist wunderbar, mal Schnee, mal Regen und jetzt Sonne, geh morgen ins Freibad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Strecke war frei, keine Knüppel etc, sogar den Wallride konnte man fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



War nur ziemlich klitschig und deswegen nicht sonderlich gut zu fahren.



Warpspinne schrieb:


> Sind die knüppel inzwischen weg? Wie isses wetter ei euch? Hatten heute nacht hier 30cm Neuschnee..also gut 2m schnee hier..es is echt krank. Momental kann ich nochnichtmal snowboard fahren weil wegen lawinen und co die pisten zu sind


----------



## Anthrazen (20. Februar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> ............hier 30cm Neuschnee..also gut 2m schnee hier..es is echt krank. Momental kann ich nochnichtmal snowboard fahren weil wegen lawinen und co die pisten zu sind


Ja gut also so viel haben wir hier net. 
Bin gestern um nach 24 Uhr von der A3 über die Käfer und Rengsdorf nach Hause. War auch alles mit Schnee zu und die Straße gefroren. Aber im Neuwieder Becken ist davon nichts zu sehen. Ist es denn sonst schön im Urlaub?


----------



## Warpspinne (20. Februar 2012)

Yes! So isses auchnoch arschkalt daheim? Oder können wir am Wochenende ne Tour starten.


----------



## Anthrazen (20. Februar 2012)

War grad zwei Stunden Spazieren. Sind 2°C.


----------



## Warpspinne (21. Februar 2012)

Is ja schön warm hier in der Heimat..moah bin mich seit 2 std. mit Kabel Deutschland am prügeln..die sollen mir meine verschissenen Sender auf SKY umschalten..ich hab bald keine gedult mehr..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-Cop (21. Februar 2012)

Mal grad was anderes..
Was stellt ihr euch so preislich für diese Gabel vor ? Ich hab da leider nicht so den plan von.. 
Deswegen dir Frage an euch  
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/m-meine-anzeige.html?adId=49704840

Würd mich über antworten freuen ! 
Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Warpspinne (21. Februar 2012)

Um den Link zu sehen muss man sich bei ebay registrieren.


----------



## Anthrazen (21. Februar 2012)

Ich bin zwar bei Ebay registriert, aber komme nicht rein  Liegt wohl an den Kleinanzeigen.
Welche Gabel meinst du denn? Zufällig die hier?



  

Quelle: http://www.freerideshop.fr/images/40KASHIMA.jpg 

Ne Spaß. Sach mal, welche Du meinst. Biste wieder fit?


----------



## J-Cop (21. Februar 2012)

mhm.. komisch.. Ich bin auch nicht registreirt, es klappt aber 

Ich meine eine Marzocchi Bomber 55 von 2010.


----------



## Anthrazen (21. Februar 2012)

Klar kommt auf den Zustand an. Aber so vom Bild her wÃ¼rde ich sagen 200 - 300â¬. Aber ich bin da evtl. zu lange raus ausm GeschÃ¤ft.


----------



## J-Cop (22. Februar 2012)

An den preis hatte ich auch gedacht.. Da hat sich nämlich einer drauf gemeldet der nur 80 euro geboten hat. Das war mir bisschen zu wenig.. Danke für deine antwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (22. Februar 2012)

Hey. Also meine Wetter App zeigt mir durchschnitts temperaturen von 11C fürs Wochenende.. Solln wa ne runde fahren @all?


----------



## Anthrazen (22. Februar 2012)

@Jonas. Ich hatte mir damals fÃ¼r mein Switch eine Marzocchi Z150Fr geholt und 325â¬ bezahlt. 

@Micha. Tja ich wÃ¼rde ja gerne. Aber da ich die letzte Woche nichts am Bike gemacht habe wegen ErkÃ¤ltung wird das leider bei mir nichts. Hoffe Du/Ihr vergesst mich dann spÃ¤ter nicht mehr. 

BezÃ¼glich Schrauben am Bike. Ich brauche neue Schrauben um meine 200er Bremsscheiben an der Nabe zu befestigen. Wo kaufst Du die? Habe bis jetzt kein GlÃ¼ck gehabt und wollte mal zu Fahrrad Franz (ob die mir helfen kÃ¶nnen ) oder Canyon. Hast du noch ne Idee, wo man die sonst noch bekommt?

Wo wolltest Du denn Biken?


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Februar 2012)

Biken am WE, dass wird ne richtige Wutzetour, alles noch wunderbar vereist, denn der Frost ist noch im Boden, ca. 5cm sind nur aufgetaut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bin gestern 40Km rund um Welschneudorf gefahren, sah anschliessend aus wie eine Wildsau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@Anthrazen, habe noch 6 STück bei mir rumliegen, kannste haben.



Anthrazen schrieb:


> @Jonas. Ich hatte mir damals für mein Switch eine Marzocchi Z150Fr geholt und 325 bezahlt.
> 
> @Micha. Tja ich würde ja gerne. Aber da ich die letzte Woche nichts am Bike gemacht habe wegen Erkältung wird das leider bei mir nichts. Hoffe Du/Ihr vergesst mich dann später nicht mehr.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anthrazen (22. Februar 2012)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> @Anthrazen, habe noch 6 STück bei mir rumliegen, kannste haben.


Ja cool, danke. Brauche trotzdem für die Zukunft eine Bezugsquelle für die Schrauben. Haben die eigentlich einen bestimmten Namen? Ist mit entfallen.


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Februar 2012)

Was machts du mit den Schrauben?
Wirfst du sie nach einmal benutzen weg?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Es sind M5-T25 Linsenkopfschrauben mit Torque 25er Antrieb.



Anthrazen schrieb:


> Ja cool, danke. Brauche trotzdem für die Zukunft eine Bezugsquelle für die Schrauben. Haben die eigentlich einen bestimmten Namen? Ist mit entfallen.


----------



## Anthrazen (22. Februar 2012)

Ne ne schmeiss die nicht weg. 
Bei den letzten ist der Torquekopf total ausgenudelt. Hatte die Schreiben Ã¶fters zwischen Demo und Switch gewechselt. Deshalb brauche ich 12 neue. Die sollten dann mit Loctite lange halten. Danke fÃ¼r die Bezeichnung!

Da kostet ja eine 2,95â¬  Naja is ja auch Titan. 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Titan-Schraube-M5-x-10mm-Torx-T25-Linsenkopf-ISO-7380-/250515731209


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Februar 2012)

Bist du ein Gewichtsfetischist?
Gewichtsersparniss 9,6 gr bei 12 Stück
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zudem wären sie mir einfach zu teuer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dein Bock ist doch sicher schwer wie Blei, da kommt es auf 10 gr mehr oder weniger eh nicht drauf an
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Übrigens sind Titanschrauben Out, In sind Alu-Schrauben aus Flugzeug-Alu (Gewichtsersparniss 2/3 von Stahl)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anthrazen schrieb:


> Ne ne schmeiss die nicht weg.
> Bei den letzten ist der Torquekopf total ausgenudelt. Hatte die Schreiben öfters zwischen Demo und Switch gewechselt. Deshalb brauche ich 12 neue. Die sollten dann mit Loctite lange halten. Danke für die Bezeichnung!
> 
> Da kostet ja eine 2,95  Naja is ja auch Titan.
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Titan-Schraube-M5-x-10mm-Torx-T25-Linsenkopf-ISO-7380-/250515731209


----------



## Anthrazen (22. Februar 2012)

Ne muss auf keinen Fall Titan sein. Und Gewichtsfetischist bin ich auf keinsten Fall  Siehe Demo mit über 20kg. 

So ich habe gerade mal mein liebes Demo im Sonnenlicht begutachtet. Die Gabel muss denk ich in den Service (siehe Bild). Ich habe sie im Stand mehrmals heruntergedrückt und dann kommt das Öl raus. Denke die Dichtung sind spröde. 
Der Dämpfer (Fox Vanilla RC) wird folgen, nach so langer Standzeit. Ich brauche neue Reifen (am wichtigsten vorne), neue Bremsbeläge vorne und hinten. Und ich muss das Bike komplett zerlegen, säubern und Fetten sowie Ölen. Das kostet leider eine Menge Geld. Nervt mich grad. Wollte eigentlich bald fahren!


----------



## Balu. (22. Februar 2012)

Moin,

ich hab mein Bike ab Samstag bei Canyon zum Gabel- DÃ¤mpferservice. Bin aber diesen Monat eh noch raus.

@ J-Cop : Ne gebrauchte Gabel ist leider so viel Wert wie jemand anderes bereit ist dafÃ¼r zu zahlen. Ist leider so, trotz aller SchÃ¤tzungen. Ich denke aber â¬ 200,00 sind realistisch. Angebote die so plump reinkommen ignoriere ich immer.

Ich hatte aber auch Pech letztens, bin ne fast neue Durin Race nicht losgeworden, will keiner mehr haben weil 26". Jetzt fahre ich die erstmal weiter und habe mich stattdessen von meiner Menja getrennt, die hat aber auch viel weniger gebracht als erhofft, da isses aber nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Anthrazen (22. Februar 2012)

Hi Balu. Bist Du denn nächsten Monat mit Deinem Torque am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (22. Februar 2012)

Klar !


----------



## Warpspinne (22. Februar 2012)

Ouwowow Antra..die Gabel sieht aber garnicht gesund aus..das ist ja echt ne ganze Menge die da rauskommt. Also wie gesagt, wir können uns gerne auf nen Mittag treffen. Ich helf dir beim Schrauben/schmieren etc. Die Schrauben und Beläge für deine Bremsen bekommste im 2Rad Stadtler in MHK. Mit dem Dämpfer..also ich weis nicht ob sich bei dem Jahrgang noch ein Service bei Toxo lohnt..Eventuell kaufst du dir was gutes gebrauchtes hier im Forum! Sind ja nichtmehr sooo teuer..und den Vanilla kannste dann erstmal kaputtnudeln, bzw. musst nicht darauf achten das der lange hällt.

@Balu: Freue mich das noch einer dazustößt. 

Edit : Achja. Nachdem wir das bike ienmal auseinander und wieder zusammengeschraubt haben, MÜSSEN wir..die Speichen nachziehen. BZW du lässt das einen machen. Die Speichen könnten richtig Locker/brüchig sein nach der langen standpause. Das tut dem Ding nicht gut! Nein nein..


----------



## Der_Graue (22. Februar 2012)

Gefällt mir, dein Bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Anthrazen schrieb:


> Ne muss auf keinen Fall Titan sein. Und Gewichtsfetischist bin ich auf keinsten Fall  Siehe Demo mit über 20kg.
> 
> So ich habe gerade mal mein liebes Demo im Sonnenlicht begutachtet. Die Gabel muss denk ich in den Service (siehe Bild). Ich habe sie im Stand mehrmals heruntergedrückt und dann kommt das Öl raus. Denke die Dichtung sind spröde.
> Der Dämpfer (Fox Vanilla RC) wird folgen, nach so langer Standzeit. Ich brauche neue Reifen (am wichtigsten vorne), neue Bremsbeläge vorne und hinten. Und ich muss das Bike komplett zerlegen, säubern und Fetten sowie Ölen. Das kostet leider eine Menge Geld. Nervt mich grad. Wollte eigentlich bald fahren!


----------



## Anthrazen (22. Februar 2012)

Danke!


----------



## StephanM (23. Februar 2012)

Find deinen Schlitten auch schwer in Ordnung!

Was haste jetzt eigentlich mit den Reifen gemacht - hast Du die Duros geordert oder machste doch was anderes drauf?


----------



## Anthrazen (23. Februar 2012)

Entweder die Duros, mir brennt es irgendwie schwer in den Fingern die mal auszuprobieren..., oder hinten Highroller 2.7 60a (montiert) und vorne einen neuen Minion DH 2.7 60a. Mal sehen, was es wird. 
Jetzt muss erstmal die Technik gemacht werden.

So sieht der Duro (front) am alten Bigi aus. (26x3.0") 




Quelle: http://www.rotorburn.com/forums/showthread.php?132895-My-specialized-big-hit-comp


----------



## StephanM (23. Februar 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> Entweder die Duros, mir brennt es irgendwie schwer in den Fingern die mal auszuprobieren..., oder hinten Highroller 2.7 60a (montiert) und vorne einen neuen Minion DH 2.7 60a. Mal sehen, was es wird.
> Jetzt muss erstmal die Technik gemacht werden.
> 
> So sieht der Duro (front) am alten Bigi aus. (26x3.0")
> ...


 

Alter Falter, das is ja mal ne amtliche Pelle!!!
Probieren geht über studieren... bin auf jeden Fall gespannt....


----------



## StephanM (23. Februar 2012)

A propos Technik.... Ich muss jetzt auch mal Bremsflüssigkeit wechseln (lassen).
Werd das Beik aber sehr wahrscheinlich weggeben dafür. Hab nich so  den großen Bock auf die Sauerei. Ausserdem habbsch nich die notwendigen Schnüffelstücke dafür....
In diversen Beiträgen steht zwar, daß es ein Aquarienschlauch auch tut, aber wenn da Luft drinne is, isses ziemlich doof......


----------



## Anthrazen (23. Februar 2012)

Soweit ich weiß kann Micha das gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (23. Februar 2012)

Steph, was hast du denn für Bremsen? Nen Bleedkit hab ich noch für meine Avids. Passt aber auch nur auf die. Ansonsten geht bremse entlüften, neu befüllen mit 2 man in 5 minuten.


----------



## Anthrazen (23. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte noch Hydrauliköl von Magura, wenns hilft.


----------



## StephanM (23. Februar 2012)

Habbsch die Hayes nine... wie sieht das mit dem Entlüftungsnippel aus? is der bei jeder bremse annaschda?

hier is ja mal ne Anleitung:
http://www.stumpjumper-forum.de/smf/index.php?topic=423.0
und hier Videohttp://www.frosthelm.de/maschinenraum/hayes_hfx_9

eigentlich ja ziemlich easy.....

Wenn man das natürlich in Privatarbeit machen könnt, wär das ja ziemlich coll, hehehe. Will ja noch Teile kaufen......


----------



## Warpspinne (23. Februar 2012)

Uhh ne Hayes...sty da geh ich nicht dran. Hab meine total verwurstet. Die is sehr empfindlich wenns um service geht...sry. Geb die lieber mal ne std zu ner Werkstatt oder kauf dir ne Avid und vertick die Hayes.

Und nimm bei der Hayes NUR Dot 4. Alles andere macht das Ding unbrauchbar. Hatte auch erst was anderes reingekippt...ein desaster..


----------



## StephanM (23. Februar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Uhh ne Hayes...sty da geh ich nicht dran. Hab meine total verwurstet. Die is sehr empfindlich wenns um service geht...sry. Geb die lieber mal ne std zu ner Werkstatt oder kauf dir ne Avid und vertick die Hayes.
> 
> Und nimm bei der Hayes NUR Dot 4. Alles andere macht das Ding unbrauchbar. Hatte auch erst was anderes reingekippt...ein desaster..


 
Jau, das mit dem DOT-Krams hab ich auch gelesen..... Mineralöl sollte man definitiv besser sein lassen, wegen der Dichtungen und so.
Naja, ich hatte hier in Linz schonmal angefragt, der sagte was von 15-20,- für neue Brems-Plörre plus Entlüften. Da kann man nicht meckern......

Werd denen auch meine Felgen zum Umspeichen bringen.... Man wird faul 

Hmmmmm... Hayes verkaufen und Avid dran..... Alter, ich bin armer Familienvadder!!!! So lange se noch klappt, muss ich erstmal damit vorlieb nehmen. Ausserdem funktioniert se ja noch ganz ordentlich.....


----------



## Warpspinne (23. Februar 2012)

Ja ok. FÃ¼r 15-20â¬ kann man die ruhig weggeben. Da wÃ¼rd ich mir auch nix anderes kaufen. Wann biste denn mal wieder aufm trail steph? Und was willst du umspeichen bzw. Warum?^^ morgen bin ich erstmal beim Antra basteln..also meld dich mal wenn du wieder rad fahren willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (23. Februar 2012)

Stephan kommt auch, wenn die Regierung kein Veto einlegt!


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Februar 2012)

Zu ner Coile gehört ne Magura, da haste keinen Ärger mit dem Ölwechsel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






StephanM schrieb:


> Habbsch die Hayes nine... wie sieht das mit dem Entlüftungsnippel aus? is der bei jeder bremse annaschda?
> 
> hier is ja mal ne Anleitung:
> http://www.stumpjumper-forum.de/smf/index.php?topic=423.0
> ...


----------



## Warpspinne (23. Februar 2012)

Ja geil. Ich hoffe die regierung ist ihm wohl gesonnen


----------



## StephanM (23. Februar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Ja ok. Für 15-20 kann man die ruhig weggeben. Da würd ich mir auch nix anderes kaufen. Wann biste denn mal wieder aufm trail steph? Und was willst du umspeichen bzw. Warum?^^ morgen bin ich erstmal beim Antra basteln..also meld dich mal wenn du wieder rad fahren willst.


 
Wenn ich die ZAC19 geschrottet hab, kommen die SunRims dranne...

Aber ich kenn mich eh, dann setz ich mich abends beim TVen hin und bastel die um, weil ich 1. ungeduldig und 2. geizig - äääähhhhh sparsam bin....


----------



## Warpspinne (23. Februar 2012)

Er möge bedenken. Die speichen müssen richtig angezogen werden, dann lebt derLRS länger :O


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Februar 2012)

Falls ein Tensiometer gebraucht wird ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Warpspinne schrieb:


> Er möge bedenken. Die speichen müssen richtig angezogen werden, dann lebt derLRS länger :O


----------



## Anthrazen (23. Februar 2012)

Apropo Speichen. Ich muss hinten das Rad neu Zentrieren!


----------



## Warpspinne (23. Februar 2012)

Dann frag lupo ob er mim tensiometer vorbeikommtund wir zentrieren dir das in den asymetrischen Hinterbau. Glaub 7mm links muss zentriertwerden..jedenfalls bei meinem bigi


----------



## Anthrazen (23. Februar 2012)

Kann man doch auch so machen.


----------



## Warpspinne (23. Februar 2012)

Hab aber kein werkzeug zum zentrieren und co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (23. Februar 2012)

Ich hab Werkzeug um die Nippel festzuziehen. Was braucht man noch? Ich habs bisher damit immer hinbekommen.


----------



## StephanM (23. Februar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Er möge bedenken. Die speichen müssen richtig angezogen werden, dann lebt derLRS länger :O


 
Jetzt wirst Du aber kleinlich

hatte das damals schonmal gemacht, weil ich cooler Hengst mit ca. 0,8 Bar Luftdruck die Bordsteinkante mi'm Hinterrad geküsst hab.... 
Hab dann die rustikale Methode zum Umspeichen gewählt (neue Felge an altes LR fixiert, Speichen gelöst und nach einander alle umgesetzt) dabei musste ich aus der Not heraus die Speichen wurzeln... sah cool aus, gebracht hat's aber nicht wirklich was, denke ich. War halt nur knüppelhart das Rad.....
nun muss ich halt schauen, ob die Speichenlänge passt, ansonsten muss ich rechnen und richtige Länge besorgen....

Tensiometer??? ich mach das nach Klang, kannste 'n schönes Liedchen drauf spielen, isses toll!!!

Naja, vielleicht bring ich se dann doch weg, wenn's soweit ist


----------



## Warpspinne (23. Februar 2012)

Nippel festziehen..hrhr


----------



## Anthrazen (23. Februar 2012)

Ja wasn...


----------



## StephanM (23. Februar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Hab aber kein werkzeug zum zentrieren und co.


 

jetzt mal ganz blöd gefragt:
Was brauchst du zur Hölle für Werkzeug zum Zentrieren?????
Brauchst Nippelspanner (was ein geiles Wort!!!!) und bissel Übung. Zentrierständer improvisiert mit Krepp-Band und Skala draufgemalt..... Weil Bremsbacken haben wir ja alle nicht mehr... Dann: Mut zur Lücke!

... man muss an das glauben, was man tut ...


----------



## Anthrazen (23. Februar 2012)

Ja ich habs immer mitm Nippelspanner gemacht.


----------



## StephanM (23. Februar 2012)

Hmmmmm..... hab das grad erst mit dem asymmetrischen Hinterbau gelesen....
Das ist ja mal hundsgemein!!!!


----------



## Warpspinne (23. Februar 2012)

Klar. Wenn mir dann auf der DH Strecke in Willingen die Felge angelnm geht und ich den Steinigen Boden küsse denk ich an den Satz  ne ich lass das immer gescheit machen da ich das bigi ja oft hart ran nehme.


----------



## Anthrazen (23. Februar 2012)

Wo lässt Du es machen. Kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (23. Februar 2012)

Stadtler. Ich zahl fÃ¼r beide felgen ca 15-20â¬ wenn der moritz da ist zahl ich sogar nur 5â¬ in die kaffeekasse


----------



## Anthrazen (23. Februar 2012)

Ja dann sach dem Moritz mal Bescheid.  Dann lass ich es auch da machen!! Bequatschen wir morgen.


----------



## Warpspinne (23. Februar 2012)

Brauchst du sonst noch was? Hab noch nen lenker un Pedale daheim rumgliegen. Und ein paar Gummiegriffe.


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Februar 2012)

Hab eigentlich soweit alles, um Laufräder zu zentrieren, kann ich dir leihen.



Warpspinne schrieb:


> Hab aber kein werkzeug zum zentrieren und co.


----------



## Anthrazen (23. Februar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Brauchst du sonst noch was? Hab noch nen lenker un Pedale daheim rumgliegen. Und ein paar Gummiegriffe.



Ich? Ne hab ich alles.


----------



## StephanM (23. Februar 2012)

Jetzt aber mal was anderes
Was ist eigentlich aus Jonas's Rahmen geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (23. Februar 2012)

Jonas kam gestern vorbei und ist seitdem in Arbeit, Chef 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







StephanM schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal was anderes
> Was ist eigentlich aus Jonas's Rahmen geworden?


----------



## Balu. (23. Februar 2012)

Seid Ihr jetzt zum chatten übergegangen ? Hier kann man ja kaum noch mitlesen ...


----------



## Anthrazen (23. Februar 2012)

Ja der Gedanke kam mir auch eben..... 
Wird Zeit, dass die Bikes einsatzbereit sind und wir direkt miteinander quatschen und fahren können.


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Februar 2012)

Hmmm, was seid ihr für Miesepeter, Quatschen und Träumen gehört auch dazu 




Anthrazen schrieb:


> Ja der Gedanke kam mir auch eben.....
> Wird Zeit, dass die Bikes einsatzbereit sind und wir direkt miteinander quatschen und fahren können.


----------



## Warpspinne (23. Februar 2012)

Is halt so..wenigstens is leben hier drinne!^^


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Februar 2012)

Hier ne Schnittzeichnung von Jonas Prothese.
Material: 1.4301 (V2A)
Damit er auch eine richtige Bodenhaftung hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






StephanM schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal was anderes
> Was ist eigentlich aus Jonas's Rahmen geworden?


----------



## Balu. (23. Februar 2012)

Ich find das toll das hier so viel gequatscht wird. Wollt kein Miesepeter sein. Macht eben nur das dranbleiben schwer auch wenn man wie ich in der Mittagspause mal mitlesen kann ... 

Ich habe aber auch langsam dieses kribbeln das ich wieder auf´s rad muss. Leider brauche ich noch etwas Geduld.


Mit diesem Adapter richtet man was ?

Sitzrohr ?


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Februar 2012)

Mit diesem Adapter möchte ich erreichen, dass Jonas wieder ein voll funktionsfähiges Bike hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mittlerweile sieht es so aus, siehe bitte Anlage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Morgen kommt die Flex ran und dann wird die Einschubtasche fertig ausgeflext und die Befestigunglaschen gefertigt und angeschweißt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@Jonas, wenn du Bock hast, komm morgen nachmittag vorbei, denn wenn alles klappt, müßte dein Radl morgen fertig werden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@Balu, ich hoffe, das ich dich nicht zu sehr gekränkt habe, hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor.
Kann dich voll und ganz verstehen, denn ab und zu blicke ich auch nicht durch, dann lese ich mir halt das alles durch, was ich verpasst habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Balu. schrieb:


> Ich find das toll das hier so viel gequatscht wird. Wollt kein Miesepeter sein. Macht eben nur das dranbleiben schwer auch wenn man wie ich in der Mittagspause mal mitlesen kann ...
> 
> Ich habe aber auch langsam dieses kribbeln das ich wieder auf´s rad muss. Leider brauche ich noch etwas Geduld.
> 
> ...


----------



## Balu. (23. Februar 2012)

> Mit diesem Adapter möchte ich erreichen, dass Jonas wieder ein voll funktionsfähiges Bike hat



Jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht wohin ... oder willst du uns bis zur Vollendung warten lassen ?!?


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Februar 2012)

Das Foto von Jonas´s kaputen Bike hast du gesehen?
Ihm ist ein Teil vom Sattelstützenhalter abgebrochen, nun gehe ich hin und ändere das Rohr/Adpater so ab, dass es über das alte, defekte Sattelrohr geschoben werden kann.
Anschliessend sollte man in der Lage sein, so hoffe ich doch zumindest, den Sattel mit Stütze, wie gewohnt festmachen zu können.
Wenn es fertig ist setze ich ein Foto rein und jedem wir ein Licht aufgehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Balu. schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht wohin ... oder willst du uns bis zur Vollendung warten lassen ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (23. Februar 2012)

Nein, die Bilder vom kaputten Bike hatte ich wohl verpasst, ob der Maße konnte es eigentlich nur Sitzrohr sein ...


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Februar 2012)

Hier ein paar Fotos zum besseren Verständnis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das Adapter wird an der schwarzen Markierung eingeschnitten,
sodass er, an den Schweißnähten vorbei, ca. 100 mm über das noch
bestehende Sattelrohr geschoben werden kann.
Wenn alles passt, wird der Adapter mit Hilfe von Edelstahlblechstreifen noch zusätzlich am Rahmen befestigt (sind im Moment noch nicht zusehen).
Ist das jetzt etwas verständlicher beschrieben?



Balu. schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht wohin ... oder willst du uns bis zur Vollendung warten lassen ?!?


----------



## Balu. (23. Februar 2012)

... und dein Adapter klemmt dann einfach nur über dem bestehenden Sitzstummel mit Hilfe dieser Blechstreifen ?!? 

Mich draufsetzen und richtig belasten würde ich diese Konstruktion aber nicht ...


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Februar 2012)

100% sicher, der Adapter sitzt nachher auf den zusätzlich angeschweißten Gusset und stützt sich dort ab.
Wo will es hin, sehe schon du kannst es dir nicht richtig vorstellen was ich will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Warte ab bis das Teil fertig ist, das hält 100 Pro, zudem ist es aus Stahl und nicht aus Alu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Keine Angst, ich werde der Erste sein, der sich draufsetzt und es richtig belastet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Balu. schrieb:


> ... und dein Adapter klemmt dann einfach nur über dem bestehenden Sitzstummel mit Hilfe dieser Blechstreifen ?!?
> 
> Mich draufsetzen und richtig belasten würde ich diese Konstruktion aber nicht ...


----------



## Balu. (23. Februar 2012)

Selbst wenn du das Sitzrohr von außen ideal glatt und plan zum Rohr bekommst hast du auf Dauer ne Kerbwirkung zwischen dem Alurahmen und dem aufsitzenden V2A.

Just my 2ct


----------



## Der_Graue (23. Februar 2012)

Das mag sein, das Rohr ist aber ziemlich lang, also ist deine Kerbwirkung / meine Flächenpressung recht gering, da habe ich keine Angst das da was wegknickt.
Außerdem geht durch den Adapter noch die Sattelstütze in das vorhandene dafür vorgesehene Sattelstützenrohr, was soll da durch die Kerbwirkung abknicken?
Es fehlen allerhöchstens 20 mm Orginalrohr für die Sattelklemme und die ersetze ich mit dem Stahladapter und das Teil hält, da bin ich mir 100% sicher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Warte ab und schau es dir an wenn es fertig ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jonas hat das Teil mit Panzerband geflickt und ist damit gefahren und stell dir vor, es hat gehalten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Balu. schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du das Sitzrohr von außen ideal glatt und plan zum Rohr bekommst hast du auf Dauer ne Kerbwirkung zwischen dem Alurahmen und dem aufsitzenden V2A.
> 
> Just my 2ct


----------



## Balu. (23. Februar 2012)

Ich bin gespannt ...


----------



## Warpspinne (23. Februar 2012)

Ich sehs schon kommen..wenns am Sattelrohr fest ist brichtder Rahmen an der nächsten Stelle oder an der Schwinge  UMF halt


----------



## StephanM (24. Februar 2012)

Dann baut der Lupo nen Adapter für dem ganzen Rahmen, hehe. Dann wiegt der Bock  zwar 300kg, aber hat ordentlich Anpressdruck.
Willst du den Adapter noch am Oberrohr fixieren?
Ansonsten schönes Teil geworden. Ich bin allerdings mehr so der CNC-Fräs-Fan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (24. Februar 2012)

So iss et, denke es ist auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert ist, wenn es nicht funktionieren sollte, muß man sich halt ne neue Lösung ausdenken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Man muß erstmal eine CNC-Fräse haben und ne Flex ist fast genau so gut wie ne CNC-Fräsmaschine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ja, der Adapter wird an zwei Stellen fest mit dem Rahmen fixiert, einmal am Oberrohr und unten am Sattelstützenrohr.




StephanM schrieb:


> Dann baut der Lupo nen Adapter für dem ganzen Rahmen, hehe. Dann wiegt der Bock  zwar 300kg, aber hat ordentlich Anpressdruck.
> Willst du den Adapter noch am Oberrohr fixieren?
> Ansonsten schönes Teil geworden. Ich bin allerdings mehr so der CNC-Fräs-Fan.


----------



## Warpspinne (24. Februar 2012)

Stephan kommst du denn heute zum
antra basteln???


----------



## Anthrazen (24. Februar 2012)

Moin, na ich hoff' ich bin dann da. Meine Freunding hat mich verpeilter Weise eingeschlossen. 
Aber werde um 16 Uhr auf jeden Fall da sein. Dann mal bis später.

Ich bin gespannt, ob das mit dem Rahmen so klappt wie Lupo sich das vorstellt. Nicht das Jonas dann der Stahl im Gehänge steckt...


----------



## Warpspinne (24. Februar 2012)

Der käfig bleibt zu


----------



## StephanM (24. Februar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Stephan kommst du denn heute zum
> antra basteln???


 

Jepp,

werd da sein. Wenn's nit schifft komm ich mi'm Radl rüber, wenn's schifft, dann mi'm Puntö.

Hey Lukas, dann wohnst Du ja quasi direkt neben der Nachtigallenschlucht.... Cool Cool 
Die bin ich auch schon einige Male runtergebrettert. Nur am Ende muss man aufpassen, daß man nicht in ein Auto einschlägt, das macht nämlich nen doofen Gesichtsausdruck...


----------



## Der_Graue (24. Februar 2012)

@Balu, habe in der Mittagspause mal etwas gerechnet und bin zu dem Schluß gekommen, das meine rein vom Gefühl her durchgeführte Dimensionierung richtig war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich weiß, so etwas sollte man eigentlich im Vorfeld tun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Balu. schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (24. Februar 2012)

Mein Prof. für Technische Mechanik würde jetzt schon wieder nölen, dass kein Sicherheitsfaktor von 3 mit in die Rechnung einbezogen wurde.


----------



## Warpspinne (24. Februar 2012)

Lupo, ich hätte gern einen Wurstblinker im Lenker. Kannst du mir das auch machen?


----------



## Der_Graue (24. Februar 2012)

Es ist eine 50 fache Sicherheit mit drin, glaube nämlich nicht, das Jonas 100kg wiegt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anthrazen schrieb:


> Mein Prof. für Technische Mechanik würde jetzt schon wieder nölen, dass kein Sicherheitsfaktor von 3 mit in die Rechnung einbezogen wurde.


----------



## Der_Graue (24. Februar 2012)

Kann deinen Lenker als Knallgaskanone umbauen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Warpspinne schrieb:


> Lupo, ich hätte gern einen Wurstblinker im Lenker. Kannst du mir das auch machen?


----------



## J-Cop (24. Februar 2012)

Nein, 100 kilo wieg ich höchstens mit dem Panzer !


----------



## J-Cop (24. Februar 2012)

Ich fahr übrigends gleich zum Lupo um es wieder zu reparieren  
Bilder folgen dann ! 
Sieht ja bis jetzt schonmal ganz gut aus..


----------



## Warpspinne (24. Februar 2012)

So..nach den schönen Bastelstunden mit Steph beim Antra vs. the evil Steuersatz  poste ich hier mal das Vid. von der WC Strecke in Hafjell. Man beachte das schöne Steinfeld  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKJW_8ytO4E"]World Cup track at Hafjell.      - YouTube[/nomedia]  Viel Spaß!


----------



## StephanM (24. Februar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> So..nach den schönen Bastelstunden mit Steph beim Antra vs. the evil Steuersatz  poste ich hier mal das Vid. von der WC Strecke in Hafjell. Man beachte das schöne Steinfeld  World Cup track at Hafjell.      - YouTube  Viel Spaß!




Jupp, schau recht orntlich aus!!! - Is leider nicht mal so'n Day-Trip....


Jau, der böse Steuersatz!!! hat sich doch versucht, im Laufe der Jahre mit dem sexy-Schaftrohr zu verknüpfeln  - was die Korrosion doch so für Auswirkungen haben kann.
Muss beim Zusammenbau definitiv gefettet werden (aber mit der guten Schmiere )

Greeetz,
S.


----------



## StephanM (24. Februar 2012)

.... aber wo wir grad schon bei schönen Vids sind:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u_etvz1Zz8"]Flying in Slow Motion - Canon T2i 1000 fps      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Balu. (24. Februar 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> So..nach den schönen Bastelstunden mit Steph beim Antra vs. the evil Steuersatz  poste ich hier mal das Vid. von der WC Strecke in Hafjell. Man beachte das schöne Steinfeld  World Cup track at Hafjell.      - YouTube  Viel Spaß!



Die Corner bei 1:35 hätte mich vermutlich zu Fall gebracht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-Cop (24. Februar 2012)

Na wenn ihr das trotzdem hinbekommen habt ist doch gut  
Mein Panzer rollt auch wieder ! Hat Lupo echt gut hinbekommen ! 

Bilder folgen noch, ich kann die gerade nicht hochladen.. 

Gruß


----------



## Anthrazen (24. Februar 2012)

Die Strecke sieht echt schön aus. Und das imo besten Land der Welt!


----------



## Der_Graue (25. Februar 2012)

Hat einer von euch Bock heute Nachmittag am RT zu biken?
Morgen soll es regnen


----------



## J-Cop (25. Februar 2012)

Hey Lupo ! 
Wann würdest du denn fahren wollen ? Ich hätte Zeit


----------



## Der_Graue (25. Februar 2012)

Super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So zwischen 14:30 - 15:00 Uhr, is dass OK?



J-Cop schrieb:


> Hey Lupo !
> Wann würdest du denn fahren wollen ? Ich hätte Zeit


----------



## Warpspinne (25. Februar 2012)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Anthrazen (25. Februar 2012)

Ja dann viel Spaß!!


----------



## Warpspinne (25. Februar 2012)

War schön. Schön warm,schön trocken und schön VOLL... Trzdm. nette Runde..auch wenn Lupo fast übern Haufen gefahren wurde..


----------



## StephanM (26. Februar 2012)

Schade, daß ich keine Zeit hatte.
Hab auch die SMS zuspät gelesen...... - Naja, und zudem noch die Kiddies an der Backe, weil Weibchen arbeiten musste.

War so viel los da? - Naja, war ja auch geiles Wetter!!!

Greeetz,

ride on

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (26. Februar 2012)

Die Situation war echt grenzwertig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Freaks waren auf einmal da und fuhren, ohne sich großartig bemerkbar zu machen, einfach quer über den Pfad, konnte im letzten Moment noch bremsen




Kein Wunder, das bei einen solchem Verhalten,  Wanderpfade für Biker geschlossen werden, denn da war Null Rücksicht zu sehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Warpspinne schrieb:


> War schön. Schön warm,schön trocken und schön VOLL... Trzdm. nette Runde..auch wenn Lupo fast übern Haufen gefahren wurde..


----------



## Der_Graue (26. Februar 2012)

Hier nochmals ein Video über die Trail von Saalbach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19224/h?utm_source=embedded_video&utm_content=19224


----------



## Warpspinne (26. Februar 2012)

15.30 Matschrunde in Grenzau angesagt. Is ne kurzfrisitge aktion. Wer da is is daa


----------



## Balu. (26. Februar 2012)

Bei Regen würde ich ja den Kaiserstuhl nicht runter ...


----------



## Anthrazen (26. Februar 2012)

Och menno, will auch fahren.


----------



## Warpspinne (26. Februar 2012)

Schlimme Runde..viel zu viel Matsch..böse überdimensional große Wildschweine und nen Kettenriss..hachja..schön wars trzdm. Und nebelig wie die hölle im Sayntal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (26. Februar 2012)

Wildschweine auf dem Weg? Ich hatte letzten auch eine Begegnung mit zwei im Wald. Aber so schnell wie die durch Unterholz gedonnert sind, konnte ich mich weer erschrecken noch reagieren... 
Ui Kette hin. Wie ist denn das passiert?


----------



## J-Cop (26. Februar 2012)

Hier endlich die Bilder von dem Adapter  
Sollte halten 
hat Lupo echt gut hinbekommen ! 

Mit Wildschweinen hatte ich bis jetzt noch keinen Kontakt.. wobei ich da auch nicht wirklich scharf drauf bin..
Sind die eigentlich agressiv wenn man da mit dem bike herdonnert ?


----------



## Warpspinne (27. Februar 2012)

13 uhr am heilije Häushe. Kommt wer?


----------



## J-Cop (27. Februar 2012)

Wohin denn? Hab leider keine zeit..


----------



## Der_Graue (27. Februar 2012)

Wie kommt denn das ???
Net Malochen ???
Würde gerne, bin beruflich leider verhindert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Warpspinne schrieb:


> 13 uhr am heilije Häushe. Kommt wer?


----------



## Warpspinne (27. Februar 2012)

Hatte unverhofft aufgrund meiner abschließenden Klausur schon u
 12 schluss.


----------



## Anthrazen (27. Februar 2012)

Mal kurz etwas Anderes. Ich habe etwas aufgerÃ¤umt  und mein altes Safety Jacket von Dainese ist Ã¼ber. Ist GrÃ¶Ãe S (fÃ¤llt aber etwas grÃ¶Ãer aus) und wechselt fÃ¼r 10â¬ den Besitzer. Gebrauchsspuren einige vorhanden, typisch fÃ¼r Dainese gehen die ReiÃverschlÃ¼sse schwer. Siehe Bilder. Sonst sollte es aber seinen Dienst verrichten! 










*@Micha.* Wie ist die Klausur gelaufen?


----------



## Warpspinne (27. Februar 2012)

Hey. Klausur is super gelaufen. Ich probier die Jacket mal am. S is so meine größe. Wann bist du denn heute daheim? So halb 3 rum?


----------



## Anthrazen (27. Februar 2012)

Super. 
Jo bin daheim! Dann bis gleich.

*@ALL* Das angebotene Dainese Jacket (siehe Seite davor) ist noch zu haben, da es Micha zu groß ist.


----------



## Anthrazen (28. Februar 2012)

Ahhh.  Hab grad mit Flatout gesprochen und die haben im Moment zwei Wochen Vorlaufzeit für den Service! Hab ich befürchtet.  
Das heisst, ich werde erst ab 20.03. fahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (28. Februar 2012)

Dann geb dir Gabel einfach zum Zangmeister mit. Die können dir da auch die Dichtungen wechseln und neu befüllen. Und is auch sicher billiger als bei Flatout.

Ansonsten hat Lupo die Ahnung von den Gabeln. Wir kaufen einfach neue Seals und neues Öl. Bauen die Gabel auseinander und befüllen selbst neu. Was anderes machen die beim Service ja auchnicht  Das wird schon noch. Morgen erstmal kaufen. Nimm die Gabel dann einfach mal mit.


----------



## Anthrazen (28. Februar 2012)

Das ist zu spät. Ist schon bei Flatout terminiert. 
Und ob das Zangenmeister kann, naja.

Also kaufen wir morgen ein? Wann?


----------



## Der_Graue (29. Februar 2012)

Hi, wie schaut es bei euch am WE aus, ist schon etwas geplant?
Es sollen ja Frühlingstemperaturen herrschen


----------



## Anthrazen (29. Februar 2012)

Am Bike basteln. Fahren geht ja nich....
Hatte aber auch überlegt an die Strecke zu gehen, um mal etwas frei zu machen. Dann könnt ihr fahren und ich schauen und bauen...


----------



## Der_Graue (29. Februar 2012)

Wenn´s nicht zu nass ist, können wir gerne machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anthrazen schrieb:


> Am Bike basteln. Fahren geht ja nich....
> Hatte aber auch überlegt an die Strecke zu gehen, um mal etwas frei zu machen. Dann könnt ihr fahren und ich schauen und bauen...


----------



## Anthrazen (29. Februar 2012)

Aja solange es nicht -15°C sind, ist das Wetter doch egal.


----------



## Der_Graue (29. Februar 2012)

Hmmm..., nee nee, bin letztens bei -8°C gefahren, dass war es absolut nicht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habe nach 2h meine Füße nicht mehr gespürt, aber ansonsten war´s OK



Anthrazen schrieb:


> Aja solange es nicht -15°C sind, ist das Wetter doch egal.


----------



## Anthrazen (29. Februar 2012)

Aja mein ich ja. Minusgrade sind shit zum fahren. Wenns regnet und warm ist, ist es doch egal. Werden ja sehen, wie es ist. Am Wochenende sind so 10 - 14°C angesagt.


----------



## Warpspinne (29. Februar 2012)

Ja dann würd ich mal sagen, wir werfen dann auch nal den Grill an wenn wir die Strecke bearbeiten. Nehme mein bike dann vll mit, aber bau in erster Linie nur. Muss ja auch gemacht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (29. Februar 2012)

Das hört sich extrem gut an!


----------



## StephanM (29. Februar 2012)

Muss ich gugge, wie ich Zeit hab.
Hab nebenher noch bissel was zu tun, ausserdem ruft mich das Brennholz-Machen...

Naja, immerhin ist beim Beik nun die Bremsflüssigkeit gewechselt...... also einsatzbereit.....


----------



## Balu. (29. Februar 2012)

Ich bin noch krankgeschrieben, fahren is also nicht und Schaufel schwingen auch nich ... schrauben und grillen wäre aber im Frühjahr mal ne tolle Idee um Projekte abzuschließen und zu fachsimpeln. 
Jemand ne geeignete Terrasse ?


----------



## Anthrazen (29. Februar 2012)

Die Strecke ist unsere Terasse!  Hättest Du nicht Lust dahin zu kommen?

Habe eben übrigens bei mir um die Ecke einen sehr geilen Sprung gefunden und etwas gebuddelt. Mit Northshore sollte er echt gut werden. Ist für mich im Moment aber noch nicht machbar (Drop 2,50 - 3m) Aber können wir ja im Sommer mal schauen.


----------



## Balu. (29. Februar 2012)

Ich dachte jetzt eher an einen Grillabend mit den Bikes am Montageständer, irgendwann im Frühling. Ich versuch aber am Wochende mal die Strecke zu inspizieren, ich les ja hier mit wenn einer da is ...


----------



## Anthrazen (29. Februar 2012)

Das kann man ja zusätzlich machen.
Warpspinne und Ich sind denk ich auf jeden Fall da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (29. Februar 2012)

Balu. schrieb:


> Ich dachte jetzt eher an einen Grillabend mit den Bikes am Montageständer, irgendwann im Frühling. Ich versuch aber am Wochende mal die Strecke zu inspizieren, ich les ja hier mit wenn einer da is ...



Ansich mal ne coole Idee, aber ob wir alle so viel zu schrauben haben....
Gut, Lukas hat ja ne Wiederbelebung vor sich, ich bin quasi immer im Umbau (nur das nächste muss noch bissel warten, wegen Geld - Laufradsatz), Jonas hat zwischendurch mal Risse im Rahmen (wobei das ja hoffentlich mittlerweile abgehakt ist) Ansonsten der ganz normale Wahnsinn.

Oder eben schön an der Strecke (egal welche) - erst Fahren, dann Grillen.... - Naja, die Saison hat ja erst angefangen, da geht ja noch einiges...


----------



## Warpspinne (29. Februar 2012)

Steühan regel das mal. Holz hacken kannste auch Sonntags. Grillen mit uns nicht. Oder wir fahren halt SOnntags hin, müssen dann nur am Samstag das Zeugs kaufen.

@ basteln. Also ich bastele immer. Grundsätzelich gibts halt immer was zu tun, seis nur iwas ausbauen,schmieren,neu reinsetzen..von daher Steph  Finde son Grillabend/Montage auch geil. Wenn die alten dann mal ausm Haus sind können wir den gerne bei mir machen  

@Antra. Ja der Drop schaut dochs chon MIGHTY aus. Müssen nurnoch ne Landung aufschütten, ins Flat will ich von 3m nicht fallen  Aber sehr schick! 

Woa ich bin ja grad mit der neuen PS Vita am liebäugeln...soll ich se kaufen oder nicht..


----------



## Anthrazen (29. Februar 2012)

Kommt auf dem Bild nicht rüber. Ist recht Steil, muss nur noch geschaped werden. 
Jaja ne Vita. Schickes Teil.


----------



## Warpspinne (1. März 2012)

Wie siehts aus mit nächste Woche und nem Nightride? Interesse? Zeit?


----------



## J-Cop (1. März 2012)

Wer hat denn jetzt Zeit am WE ? Ich hab den Samstag denk ich Zeit  
Bauen in erster Linie hört sich doch gut an ! Bin gern dabei ! 
greetz


----------



## Warpspinne (1. März 2012)

Also den Samstag hab ich schon fest eingeplant. J-Cop. Nimmst du Grill mit?


----------



## Anthrazen (1. März 2012)

Samstag is gut. Was fürn Grill nehmt ihr mit? Ich habe noch einen kleinen Gussgrill.


----------



## J-Cop (1. März 2012)

seit rock am ring hab ich keinen grill mehr 
könnte nen Rost beisteuern 
Ansonsten kommen wir, denk ich, gern auf Antra´s Angebot zurück


----------



## Anthrazen (1. März 2012)

Ich mein sowat hei.... Allerdings schön rostig. Eben echtes Grillequipment. Passen halt nicht so viel Sachen gleichzeitig drauf. 






Quelle: http://www.hinrich-kiel.de/Landmann/0630.jpg


----------



## J-Cop (1. März 2012)

sieht gut aus ! 
Passt doch, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (1. März 2012)

Würde ich sagen. Holz haben wir da vorhanden, evtl. noch etwas Holzkohle. Ja und Fleisch!!


----------



## J-Cop (1. März 2012)

Ist in R+ was zum einkaufen ? Könnten uns ja da vorher treffen und einkaufen gehen..


----------



## Anthrazen (1. März 2012)

Ja Rewe und Aldi so weit ich weiß. Ist aber etwas zu Fuß bis dahin. Aber sind ja sportlich.


----------



## J-Cop (1. März 2012)

das passt schon !


----------



## Warpspinne (1. März 2012)

Ja. Bring mal Grill mit Antra. Ich bring die holzkohle mit. Fleisch jederf selbst oder? Kann man iwie weiter oben hinfahren, damit wir das zeugs net so weit schleppen müssen?


----------



## Anthrazen (1. März 2012)

Man könnte beim Rewe Parken oder in Dorf. Tut sich nicht viel. Ich muss ja den Grill schleppen.  
Wann wolltest Du morgen loß Micha?


----------



## J-Cop (1. März 2012)

ja, eigentlich können wirs auch jeder selbst kaufen..
Soll ich noch paar Gerätschaften mitnehmen ? Spaten etc. ?


----------



## Balu. (1. März 2012)

@ Warpspinne: Die Hibike Bestellung habe ich wohl verschlafen ? Ich weiÃ nÃ¤mlich wieder was ...

Hat sich erledigt, ich seh grad das sind â¬ 4,90 Versandkosten, dafÃ¼r lohnt der Aufwand nicht. Vor allem komme ich doch auf gut â¬ 100,00 Bestellwert ...


----------



## agrohardtail (1. März 2012)

was habt ihr in r+ mit dem spatn vor leute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (1. März 2012)

Z.B Wurzeln aus den Kurven schaufeln, Anlieger neu Aufschütten, da man das was da noch liegt kaum als das bezeichnen kann. Generell mal den ganzen halblosen mist von der strecke räumen und eventuelle löcher auffüllen die an ungünstigen Stellen durch den Regen entstanden sind.


----------



## Anthrazen (1. März 2012)

Öhm den Namen R*** bitte entfernen. Der Ort soll exklusiv bleiben.
An unserer alten Strecke bauen. Warum? Willste auch kommen?

@agrohardtail. Danke fürs Ändern. Achja und M9 auf der Strecke macht sich bestimmt gut.


----------



## Balu. (1. März 2012)

Imho gehörte agrohardtail zu den Jungs die dort schon einmal aktiv waren ...


----------



## Anthrazen (2. März 2012)

Ja umso besser. Wir freuen uns ja über jeden, der mit dabei ist!


@agrohardtail. Hast coole Bilder von der Strecke im Album!


----------



## StephanM (2. März 2012)

Hey Ho,

also ich falle definitiv aus. Heute und morje Baustellche, Sonntag Familien-Möbel-Schlepping....

Wird sowieso schwer in den nächsten Wochen, weil wegen Holz und Baustelle.....
Ab Mai wird's besser. Bis dahin eher nur so spontane Trips, bzw. mal auf'n Quickie nach R+

Oder eben unter der Woche, die Tage werden ja wieder länger, hehehe.

Greeetz,

ride on


----------



## agrohardtail (2. März 2012)

hab halt nur gefragt weil man schon stutzig wird wenn iwer an ner strecke rumbasteln wil die wir jetzt schon über jahre immer wieder aufbauen und pflegen.
und imho lassen sich die anlieger sehr gut fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (2. März 2012)

Ok. Irgendwer sind wir ja nicht. Also ich bin 2004 -2006 u.a. mit Hendrick und Robert dort gefahren und habe sehr viel gebaut! Ab wann bis Du am Start gewesen? Hab ab 2007 ne Pause bis jetzt gehabt. War immer mal wieder da. Aber die Kicker waren nie wieder da. 
Im unteren Abschnit ist z.B. garnichts mehr da. 
Wir werden denk ich schon zusammen dort Spaß haben!


----------



## StephanM (2. März 2012)

Si si, ich war um 2000-2001 auch öfter dort. Hatte des Öfteren mit Thorsten M. und so zu tun, die damals da rumgebastelt haben. da stand damals auch dieser Monster-NorthShore-Drop, etc. 
Dann war ja damals dann leider durch den Förster "Aus". Hab mich riesig gefreut, daß die Strecke wieder bewirtschaftet wird.
Wie Lukas schon gesagt hat, ist leider der untere Teil komplett zugewuchert. Aber den könnte man ja durchaus wieder fahrbar machen....


----------



## agrohardtail (2. März 2012)

äähhh ja kann ja sein aber online ist jeder erstmal irgendwer für mich.ich bin auch schon sei 2005 da am fahren also auch nicht erst seit gestern dabei. und die einzigen die ich dort regelmäßig sehe seit dem sind walter, nen kollege von mir und ich. und die strecke wurde von uns mehr als nur einmal wieder aufgebaut.


----------



## Anthrazen (2. März 2012)

OK. Will hier auch keinen Stress. Die Strecke sah' zu ihren guten Zeiten so aus:




Die Sprünge habe ich persöhnlich mit drei Leuten gebaut. Bin die letzten 6 Jahre nicht mehr gefahren, da kann ich schlecht an der Strecke gefahren sein...
Und von den Sprüngen und dem Rest ist nunmal nichts mehr da. Ergo wollen wir das sowie weiteres wieder aufbauen.


----------



## Warpspinne (3. März 2012)

Stephan und Jonas, bitte schreibt mal hier rein wann ihr nächste Woche mal könnt wegen Homespot weiter bauen  lG vom Lagerfeuer bei Antra


----------



## Hanniball84 (3. März 2012)

Hi ich hätte nächts Woche auch zeit aber nur zum bauen, habe im mom kein Bike!


----------



## Warpspinne (3. März 2012)

So siehts aus im Moment..is noch viel Arbeit..aber wird!


----------



## J-Cop (4. März 2012)

Hey Micha ! 
Bin nächstes Wochenende wieder in Heidelberg.. kann wenn erst darauf das we. Ist aber auch noch nicht sicher.. Donnerstags oder so wär aber gut !


----------



## Anthrazen (5. März 2012)

Tja sieht so aus, als müssten wir alleine weiter Schauffeln Micha....
Hanniball, wann hast Du denn mal Zeit?


----------



## StephanM (5. März 2012)

Hmmmm..... die nächsten WEs fallen definitiv bei mir flach. Evtl. ist der ein oder andere Sonntag greifbar.....

Nichts desto trotz hab ich gestern am Beik weiter gebastelt.
Felgen umgespeicht.... 
Hab da jetzt die ollen ZAC19 weggeschmissen und SunRims RhynoLite drauf, weil wegen breiter und besser für die Marry. 
Alter Falter, breiter darf's jetzt nicht mehr werden!
Die Muddy Marys sind zu wahren Monstern mutiert

Bin gespannt!!!!!!!

Greeetz,

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (5. März 2012)

@Steph wir bauen auch unter der Woche mal am nachmittag  aber egal, hauptsache du kannst in 2-3 Wochen wieder mitradeln.


----------



## StephanM (5. März 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> @Steph wir bauen auch unter der Woche mal am nachmittag  aber egal, hauptsache du kannst in 2-3 Wochen wieder mitradeln.


 

Wo baut ihr? R+ oder Lukas's Home-Drop?
Ansonsten funk ich mal durch, wenn ich Zeit hab....


----------



## Anthrazen (5. März 2012)

Haben am We am Home Drop gebastelt. Da wollen wir auch noch weiter machen. R+ kommt dann aber auch dran, wenns mehr Leute sind!!


----------



## Warpspinne (5. März 2012)

Jop. Kein lust mit 2 Leuten den R+ Trail auszubessern..da grab ich ich ja zum Kindermädchen


----------



## Hanniball84 (5. März 2012)

Eigentlich hab ich unter der Woche ab 3 Uhr Zeit, wenn nix dazwischen!


----------



## Anthrazen (5. März 2012)

Naja wir schaffen des auch alleine. 
Aber Jonas und Hanniball sind ja evtl. auch am Start.


----------



## StephanM (6. März 2012)

Ich muss mal zusehen, wann ich kommen kann. Aber wenn Ihr an Lukas' Home-Drop bastelt, weiß ich ja in etwa wo's in etwa ist.
Die N-Schlucht hoch, oder?


----------



## Anthrazen (6. März 2012)

Jepp. Dann müsstest Du uns hören und sehen.


----------



## Warpspinne (6. März 2012)

Donnerstag Steph, sind wir z.B mit 3 Leuten da am wursteln  du könntest dann auch testfahren ^_^ mit deiner schönen 750 Feder xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (6. März 2012)

Ja stimmt, das wäre optimal!! 
Grillen wir dann auch später?


----------



## Warpspinne (6. März 2012)

Klaro


----------



## StephanM (6. März 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Donnerstag Steph, sind wir z.B mit 3 Leuten da am wursteln  du könntest dann auch testfahren ^_^ mit deiner schönen 750 Feder xD


 

Feder ist umgerüstet auf 650.
Felgen ausgetauscht.
Jetzt erstmal Baustoppppppp - Muss wieder Kohlen ranschaffen.
Bis zum neuen Laufradsatz müssen die SunRims halten, zurückrüsten is nich mehr.


----------



## Anthrazen (6. März 2012)

Ja bestens. Dann bringt wieder jeder was zu Futtern mit. 

*@Micha* Die Sticker sind da!
*@Steph.* Bringst Dir dann auch was mit ok!?


----------



## Hanniball84 (7. März 2012)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht muss zu Zahnarzt hab ich voll verpeilt!


----------



## Anthrazen (7. März 2012)

Ja kein Ding. Wir werden ja weiter bauen. Und demnächst auch in R+!! Meld Dich einfach nochmal hier oder per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (9. März 2012)

B.T.W.:
Mir fiel gestern beim Durchwühlen meiner Werkstatt auf, daß ich noch 'n paar Schläuche mit dem französischen Ventil über hab. Da ich jetzt alles auf AV umgerüstet hab, brauch ich die nicht mehr.
Dabei is u.a. ein nagelneuer Schwalbe-FR-Schlauch (max. 5km), ein relativ neuer Schwalbe XC-Schlauch und diverse gebrauchte (z.T. geflickte) Schläuche. 
Geb ich für Umme ab. - Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst.....

Wenn die jemand gebrauchen kann, ich bring se das nächste Mal dann mit. Ansonsten wandern se hier in die Tonne.....


riede on,

Stephan


----------



## Der_Graue (9. März 2012)

He Cheffe, 
net wegwerfen, entsorge sie für dich! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Kann nämlich mit meinen Felgen, so wie du, beide Schlauchsorten fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß,
Lupo



StephanM schrieb:


> B.T.W.:
> Mir fiel gestern beim Durchwühlen meiner Werkstatt auf, daß ich noch 'n paar Schläuche mit dem französischen Ventil über hab. Da ich jetzt alles auf AV umgerüstet hab, brauch ich die nicht mehr.
> Dabei is u.a. ein nagelneuer Schwalbe-FR-Schlauch (max. 5km), ein relativ neuer Schwalbe XC-Schlauch und diverse gebrauchte (z.T. geflickte) Schläuche.
> Geb ich für Umme ab. - Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst.....
> ...


----------



## StephanM (9. März 2012)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> He Cheffe,
> net wegwerfen, entsorge sie für dich!
> 
> 
> ...


 

Okay Meister,

Zuschlag erteilt  !!!

Sicher passen die Dinger auch in die AV-Felgen rein, aber mir schlabbert das dann zu viel. - Bin halt gänzlich auf AV umgestiegen.

Ich bring die - wie gesagt - das nächste Mal dann mit.


----------



## StephanM (9. März 2012)

Sach mal Lukas,
haste eichentlich den Duro-Reifen bekommen?
Mich tät mal interessieren, wie der so is.....


----------



## Der_Graue (9. März 2012)

Danke Cheffe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Weißt doch, benutze gerne Adapter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Damit klappt es hervorragend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die waren sogar orginal in meinen alten Felgen drin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß,
Lupo



StephanM schrieb:


> Okay Meister,
> 
> Zuschlag erteilt  !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## StephanM (9. März 2012)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Danke Cheffe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ogge.....

Hab halt keine Adapter.... hatte aber noch'n Haufen AV-Schläuche


----------



## Warpspinne (9. März 2012)

Schade. 2 late for mee   Der 3.0 Duro Reifen is schon aufgezogen. Da ist nochmal so ne spezial Muffe drum, das ding bekommste net ganz übers rad. Der ist nicht breiter wien 2.7 Swampthing. Nur höher..viel höher  Was macht ihr bei dem schönen Wetter heute? Ist zwar kalt wie A*** aber sonst doch ganz gut! Steht iwas an am Wochenende?
@ Steph. Sachma, hast du noch Brettchen,Latten etc?
@Antra. Kannst du nochmal auf deinen Trail gehen und ein Bild machen vom Anlieger of D00m und dem Drop, damit die Herrschaften hier mal ein ungef. Bild davon bekommen wo sie bald runter fahren?


----------



## StephanM (9. März 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Schade. 2 late for mee   Der 3.0 Duro Reifen is schon aufgezogen. Da ist nochmal so ne spezial Muffe drum, das ding bekommste net ganz übers rad. Der ist nicht breiter wien 2.7 Swampthing. Nur höher..viel höher  Was macht ihr bei dem schönen Wetter heute? Ist zwar kalt wie A*** aber sonst doch ganz gut! Steht iwas an am Wochenende?
> @ Steph. Sachma, hast du noch Brettchen,Latten etc?
> @Antra. Kannst du nochmal auf deinen Trail gehen und ein Bild machen vom Anlieger of D00m und dem Drop, damit die Herrschaften hier mal ein ungef. Bild davon bekommen wo sie bald runter fahren?


 
Ich muss gugge...
Habbsch aber alte Einwegpaletten, die kann ja zerlegt und eingesetzt werden....
Noch paar kleinere Kanthölzer etc.
Auf der Arbeit liegt auch noch was rum, werd ich demnächste einladen und liefern...

Einzig das Problem ist, daß das alles Nadelholz ist -> nit soooo stabil....


----------



## Warpspinne (9. März 2012)

Alles ab ca 20cm is Ideal


----------



## StephanM (9. März 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Alles ab ca 20cm is Ideal


 
Jawoll Herr Oberbaumeister 

Soll ich die Bretter dann direkt auf Länge sägen daheim? Oder eher vor Ort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (9. März 2012)

dann mach se auf 25cm. Halten die denn auch was aus?


----------



## Der_Graue (9. März 2012)

War heute mal bei den Kids in N und ich muß sagen,
die Jungs haben echt, mit vieler Energy, Tolles geleistet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Schaut euch mal die Fotos an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Musste natürlich die kleine Gap auch springen, kam nicht flach, sondern
nur auf dem Hinterrad auf und knallte voll aufs Kreuz


----------



## Warpspinne (9. März 2012)

Wo issn das. Schick mal ne pM


----------



## StephanM (9. März 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> dann mach se auf 25cm. Halten die denn auch was aus?



Wie gesagt, ist Nadelholz. Das ist generell nicht so stabil wie z.B. Buche oder so. Dann dürfen wir halt die Abstände nicht so groß machen...

Man muss nachdenken, was man tut....


----------



## Anthrazen (10. März 2012)

25cm bei Nadelholz sind kein Problem. Die Schichtstärke wird ja schon so bei 2-3 cm liegen oder? 
Ich mache nachher mal ein Bild und stell es ein.


----------



## Warpspinne (11. März 2012)

Also Jungs. Der 1.4 ist nichtmehr weit. Und wie ihr ja wisst macht Stromberg auf. Wie siehst aus, ich schreibs früh genug, so das alle planen können wenn sie wollen. Ich hab im Auto platz für 2 Räder. Oder 1 Rad + Grill. Würde mich freuen wenn wir so viele wie möglich zusammen trommeln um nach S+ zu fahren


----------



## Anthrazen (11. März 2012)

Ob ich direkt am Anfang innen Park sollte, naja. 
Ab 01.04 kann ich sowas generell wegen Diplomarbeit nur am We machen. Sonst Home oder R+ auch während der Woche.


----------



## StephanM (11. März 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> Ob ich direkt am Anfang innen Park sollte, naja.
> Ab 01.04 kann ich sowas generell wegen Diplomarbeit nur am We machen. Sonst Home oder R+ auch während der Woche.




Muss ich mal abchecken.... wegen de Baustellche und de Holz und so.
Später is natürlich definitiv besser bei mir....

Ich war heute mal an dem Home-Drop. Coole Kiste! 
Ich dachte nur, daß wir evtl. nen Trail ausbauen von der Schutzhütte weiter oben durch die Schlucht bis zum Drop. gerade, wenn man über den Kamm läuft, fallen einem super viele Möglichkeiten ein, was man machen könnte


----------



## Anthrazen (11. März 2012)

Ne ganz sicher nicht. Da oben fährt regelmäßig der Förster und Jäger vorbei. Wir können froh sein, wenn er das nicht sieht.

Edit: Außerdem sollten wir erstmal den Ball flach halten wegen den Nachbarn. Wenn da die Kinder nen Abflug machen, mache ich ihn rechtlich gleich hinterher. 
Außerdem wartet viel mehr Arbeit in R+ auf uns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (11. März 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> Ne ganz sicher nicht. Da oben fährt regelmäßig der Förster und Jäger vorbei. Wir können froh sein, wenn er das nicht sieht.
> 
> Edit: Außerdem sollten wir erstmal den Ball flach halten wegen den Nachbarn. Wenn da die Kinder nen Abflug machen, mache ich ihn rechtlich gleich hinterher.
> Außerdem wartet viel mehr Arbeit in R+ auf uns!




Hmmmm... okay, ich wusstenicht, daß der Weg da so stark durch den Förster kontrolliert wird. Aber eigentlich ja auch logisch, weil wegen Naturkundeschilder und so.
Jau, R+ sollte vor gehen. Sonst haben wir 25 angefangene Spots und keiner ist richtig fertig.


----------



## Warpspinne (11. März 2012)

Anthra.Der Flowtrail ist kein Park. Das is wirklich FLOWIG, IDEAL zum wieder reinkommen. Alle größeren Sprünge ( Sofern man die als "groß" bezeichnen kann, sind umfahrbar!)  ALso lass mich nicht hängen  . Der 1.4 ist ein Sonntag, gefolgt auf Ostermontag. Andem die meisten von euch ja auch frei haben sollten. Stephan du un dein Holz.. Wie gesagt, ich habe am Ostermontag frei und daher stellt der Tag keine Probs von der arbeit her für mich. Sonntag glotzen, Montag dann chillen  

@Sache mit R+. Ich möchte da wirklich nur anfangen auszubessern wenn mehr Leute dabei sind als Lukas und ich. Der kleine Homedrop war mit 2 Leuten schon ne heiden Schufterei..!


----------



## Anthrazen (11. März 2012)

Also am 02.04 muss ich nach jetzigen Stand arbeiten! Kläre das morgen mitm Chef. 
Ich bastel in R+ auch alleine. Schufterei hin oder her.


----------



## Warpspinne (11. März 2012)

Anthra, Jonas hat nächste Woche viel Zeit. Sollen wir dann so langsam mal in R+ anfangen?


----------



## Anthrazen (11. März 2012)

Können wir gerne machen!


----------



## kaot93 (12. März 2012)

Hallo ich klinke mich hier jetzt mal ein, da doch durchaus einiges an "betrieb" in diesem Thread ist 

Ich wohne in der nähe von Puderbach und wollte mal fragen, wo genau das ist (natürlich per PM), damit ich weiß ob sich das lohnt oder eher nicht. Die Bilder die hier herumgeistern sehen ja mal ganz gut aus  
Grüße Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (12. März 2012)

Hey Ho,

hatte eben mit meinen Kollegen nen Termin ausgemacht wegen Flowtrail.
am 05.05.2012 wollten wir voraussichtlich mal da hin fahren....
Wär ja cool, wenn wir da mit mehreren aufschlagen täten.

Wie sieht's aus?

Greeetz,

Stephan


----------



## Warpspinne (12. März 2012)

5.5 im Kalendar angestrichen und vorgemerkt. Bin dabei.


----------



## Anthrazen (12. März 2012)

Stephan plan' nicht so lange vorraus, sondern komm mal in die Puschen auch jetzt zu Fahren und Bauen! 
Haste schon was wegen Pulverbeschichtung herausgefunden?


----------



## Warpspinne (12. März 2012)

Naja es ist immerhin noch 2012.. BTW Anthra, lust am 1.4 wenns nicht nach Stromberg geht, mit nach Boppard zu fahren? Kaot und noch ein paar wären auch am start


----------



## Anthrazen (12. März 2012)

Ja bestimmt. Roll dann erstmal nur runter....


----------



## Warpspinne (12. März 2012)

Wie ich


----------



## Anthrazen (12. März 2012)

Ja ne is klar. Ich fange einen Tag später meine Diplomarbeit an. Da werde ich kleine Küchlein backen.


----------



## Warpspinne (12. März 2012)

Prepare for battle. 6.4.2012 Willingen Bikepark geshredder angesagt. Stromberg wird wol sausen gelassen, dafür am 1.4 Boppard.  Jemand noch Lust und Zeit?


----------



## kaot93 (12. März 2012)

Na das hört sich doch nach einer ganz gut großen Gruppe an  
Fein Fein!


----------



## Anthrazen (12. März 2012)

Ja Willingen nach einer Woche aufm Sattel nach 6 Jahren Pause.... Das überleg ich mir nochmal, ob das Sinn macht. Je nachdem wie Boppard läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (13. März 2012)

ich seh mal zu mit Boppard. Wenn's zeitlich hinhaut, auf jeden.
Willingen fällt flach für mich...

@ Lukas: Das ist dertzeit echt schwierig, etwas "normal" zu planen. Entweder geht's ganz spontan (so nach dem Motto: upps, hab grad Zeit - ich geh Fahren!!!), oder eben mit viiiiiel Vorlauf. Hab ja eben nicht nur Arbeit und Arbeit und Arbeit, sondern auch noch 'ne Family. Und wenn mei Frau Wochenends schaffe muss, dann geht nicht wirklich viel..... Und die beiden Hühner mit auf 'n Ride zu nehmen.... das ist wirklich noch zu früh (9 & 7 Jahre)


----------



## Anthrazen (13. März 2012)

Ja versteh ich. Ich weiß schon, warum ich mit Kindern warten will.


----------



## StephanM (13. März 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> Ja versteh ich. Ich weiß schon, warum ich mit Kindern warten will.


 

Jau, wie bereits erwähnt, war dann erst mal Essig mit Biken von 2003 bis 2011.....
Letzte Aktion war damals an Ostern 2003 die Streesession in Köln und noch die Ruppertsklamm, dann war erstmal Schicht im Schacht.....
Aber jetzt kommt so langsam der Duft der Freiheit wieder 

Aber so jedes Wochenende irgend einen neuen Spot / Park rocken fällt halt noch aus....

B.T.W.: Wann seid Ihr denn nochmal am Drop? - Sonntag? (Bis dahin bin ich komplett ausgebucht....)


----------



## Anthrazen (13. März 2012)

Wollten erstmal nach R+. Ich bin im Moment etwas angeschlagen *kotz*. Mal sehen, was jetzt die Woche läuft.


----------



## StephanM (13. März 2012)

juut! Dann weiß ich, wo ich Euch finden kann, wenn ich am Sonntag basteln will.....

ich muss mir noch irgendwoher 'nen Klappspaten besorgen, wegen einfach zu verstauen.... - Sieht immer doof aus, wenn de mit ner Schippe und ner Spitzhacke auf'm Buckel durch'n Wald rennst ;-) - Und evtl. 'ne Machete für den unteren Teil der Strecke....


----------



## Warpspinne (13. März 2012)

Also Sonntag R+ basteln mit Grillen würde bei mir klappen wenn ihr wollt!


----------



## Anthrazen (13. März 2012)

Wenn ich fit bin auf jeden Fall!!


----------



## StephanM (13. März 2012)

Si Senor.

Werd'sch dat als Familienausflug verpacken, hehe.

Meine Mädels hatten auch am Sonntag schwer Spaß in der Schlucht. Da is ja so'ne Affenschaukel.....

Habbsch am Sonntag auch drei Bilder geknippst mit de schön Fottohändieh, ich mach die mal kleiner und häng die an, oder?


----------



## Warpspinne (13. März 2012)

Das du den Trail mit der hammermäßigen tarnung überhaupt gefunden hast xD ja mach ruhig^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (13. März 2012)

Bin ich guter Pfadfinder, hehe ;-)

Hier mal die drei Pics vom Home-Drop.

Leider ist die Flug- und Landezone nicht ganz so gut getroffen.

lukas und Micha haben da echt schon gut gewütet.


----------



## Warpspinne (13. März 2012)

Die Flugzone da ist extrem
Tricky. Ma sehn wie dad wird mim 780 lenker ^^ müssen bei der landung halt boch aufschütten damit man nicht ins flat dropt. Am liebsten hätte ich den einen baum da weg, das bleibt aber Wunschdenken^^


----------



## Anthrazen (13. März 2012)

Jonas auch.
So Gabel ist grad zum Service raus.


----------



## StephanM (13. März 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Die Flugzone da ist extrem
> Tricky. Ma sehn wie dad wird mim 780 lenker ^^ müssen bei der landung halt boch aufschütten damit man nicht ins flat dropt. Am liebsten hätte ich den einen baum da weg, das bleibt aber Wunschdenken^^


 
Wir biegen Deinen Lenker einfach auf 7cm Rise, dann wird der auch schmaler 

Oder wir bauen am Bigi ein Quer- und Höhenruder ein...

Das geht doch bei der Landung ziemlich in's Gefälle, oder vertue ich mich da?

Das mit dem Baum wird echt schwierig... das Gerät dafür hab ich ja, aber der Förster wird das *bestimmt* merken!!!!


----------



## StephanM (13. März 2012)

Lukas, bau die Wippe einfach mal aus und ich nehm die dann zu de Schluppse mit. Fahr dann am Montag da vorbei und frag nach. Wenn ich denen das versuche zu erklären, dann wissen die nit, was ich meine.....
Die Wippe war doch von der Oberfläche her blank, oder? - Ansonsten muss se noch gesandstrahlt werden oder so......


----------



## Warpspinne (13. März 2012)

Die muss auf jedenfall verstrahlt äh ich mein gestrahlt werden  son läft de Fav runna!  Jonas is Sonntag auch am start um bei r+ zu worken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (13. März 2012)

*@Stephan* Ja kann ich machen. Aber wenn die Gabel da ist und ich fit bin wollte ich fahren. Die Wippe ist natürlich schon Pulverbeschichtet.

*@Micha* Ist jetzt meins.


----------



## StephanM (13. März 2012)

Mal was anderes:

Ich weiß nun, wo der Einstieg für den Pilzpfad ist!
http://archive.trailhunter.de/gallery/cat157.html
den werd ich mir die Tage mal zu Gemüte führen.

Muhahahahaaaaaaa!

cooles Trikot....

äääähhhhh, was wurde eigentlich aus unserem Stammeswappen?
(mir persönlich hatte das Wappen etwas besser gefallen - also so 'ne Mischung aus beiden wäre die eierlegende Wollmilchsau!!!!)


----------



## Warpspinne (13. März 2012)

Also wir hatten ja unchained riders. Siehe meine gallery. Wenn ihr vorschläge habt mit farben etc. Bombt mich mit PMs zu ich hab um 3 schluss und dann käffchen und Photoshop/Gimp anwerfen. Wenn du Pilzpfad fährt sag bscheid, auch wenns spontan is


----------



## Anthrazen (13. März 2012)

Pilzpfad bin ich auch dabei!

Wegen Shirt. Ich hab ja schon meinen Senf dazu gegeben! Wappen etc. hat für mich Pfadfinder und Kirchentasch (=******). Aber ist ja nur eine Meinung. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass wir da alle "eine" Meinung finden werden.


----------



## Warpspinne (13. März 2012)

Lukas liebt die Christliche Kirche  wieso wirst du kein Pastor?


----------



## Anthrazen (13. März 2012)

Du bist ja ein richtiger Profiler.


----------



## Warpspinne (13. März 2012)

Amen bruder!


----------



## Warpspinne (14. März 2012)

JUNGS! FR. 19C und Sonne. Also Türchen oder Trail gefälligst?


----------



## Anthrazen (14. März 2012)

Ich noch net.  Hab mir heute zudem einen Holzsplitter in den Daumen gehauen. Ist abgebrochen und ich bekomme ihn nicht raus. Ich kann den Daumen nur unter Schmerzen knicken. Hoffe das entzündet sich nicht. Will am We Bike machen und Bauen.


----------



## StephanM (15. März 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> JUNGS! FR. 19C und Sonne. Also Türchen oder Trail gefälligst?


 

Baustelle 
Muss Geld verdiene....

@ Lukas:
Der kommt schon raus - allerdings mit Eiter und so..... - is bissel schmerzhaft, aber geht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (15. März 2012)

Ja juhu ich freu mich. Man ich könnte grad so im Kreis springen vor "Freude". Erkältet und dann das noch......und dann ist heute noch die Gabel raus. Und jetzt kann ich nicht fahren. Man oh man.


----------



## StephanM (15. März 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> Ja juhu ich freu mich. Man ich kÃ¶nnte grad so im Kreis springen vor "Freude". ErkÃ¤ltet und dann das noch......und dann ist heute noch die Gabel raus. Und jetzt kann ich nicht fahren. Man oh man.


 
Wenn schon Shice, dann Shice mit Schwung!!!
Bau das Rocky als Ersatzbefriedigung auf....

Wie lange musste denn auf die Gabel warten?

Das mit der Wippe machen wir spÃ¤ter, weil ich nit weiÃ, wie lange der die braucht..... Dann lieber die Saison rocken, und im nÃ¤chsten Herbst das Teil zum Pulvern wegbringen, oder?
Wenn Du das unbedingt jetzt haben willst, kannich das gerne machen, aber der 01.04. ist ja bald.
Preislich denke ich, daÃ es sich echt im Rahmen halten wird (so um die 20 bis 30,-â¬ .... ich weiÃ nit genau. Muss erstmal den Thomas S. erwischen....., aber der ist mindestens genau so schwer zu fangen, wie Sasquatch !!! )

Bist Du beim Pilzpfad auch am Start? Soweit Du fit bist und dir nicht wieder nen halben Baum in die Hand jagst.....


----------



## Warpspinne (15. März 2012)

Wann wollt ihr den Pilzpfad? Woah traumhaftes wetter. Um 16.30 is feierabnd u dann werden bikes geölt,gefettet und der dämpfer neu befüllt und AB! Ihr kennt nicht noch einen der en hardtail sucht?


----------



## Anthrazen (15. März 2012)

Ja sach ich ja die Gabel ist heute morgen an mich raus. Ergo sie ist morgen oder Sa da. 
Ich bin aber wie gesagt nicht fit und werde nicht mitfahren können. Sorry.


----------



## StephanM (16. März 2012)

Am Sonntag ja erstmal R+, oder?
nächstes WE is bei mir schlecht, weil wegen Helfen beim Umzug.
Dann kommt Boppard.
Irgendwann am Osterwochenende? - Geht aber auch ja unter der Woche spätnachmittags, weil is ja wieder länger hell...

Ich bring meinen Neffen nach Boppard mit. Der muss mal vom Rollbrettfahren entwöhnt werden!!!


----------



## Warpspinne (16. März 2012)

Ja am Osterwochenende kommt Boppard  

Heute gehts wohl ( leider alleine ) mal ne lazy Tour nach Koblenz in den Biergarten.  Muss ja auchmal sein!


----------



## Anthrazen (16. März 2012)

Würde soooo gerne mitfahren. Aber Bronchien streiken. Hoffe, dass ich nächstes We am Start bin. 
Dir viel Spaß bei dem Wetter!


----------



## Balu. (16. März 2012)

Ich schmeiß mich morgen erstmal ne RUnde auf´s Rennrad, mal schauen was die Beine nach zwei Monaten Pause voller Antibiotika noch können ...


----------



## agrohardtail (16. März 2012)

so leute, weil ich die letzte zeit kein auto hatte und auch kein rad konnte ich nicht in "r+" schauen gehen, dachte die strecke wäre wieder eingerissen. 
da ich aber heute mit nem kollegen telefoniert hat der mir bestätigt hat das die strecke noch steht, frage ich mich doch ersnthaft was ihr ddaran basteln wollt?
ich mein ist ja schön und gut das ihr da früher gefahren seid und jetzt wieder fahren wollt, aber es ist einfach fakt das wir die strecke über die letzten 4-5 jahre regelmäßig neuaufgebat haben und dementsprechend an unser tempo angepast haben. es war einfach unmöglich die strecke mit derart großen sprüngen zu versehen ohne das sich jemand von uns da weggeschossen hätte, weil soviel kann man garnicht bremsen wie es nötig war bei den alten sprüngen. 
das soll jetzt keine offensive werden gegen euch, aber mmn ist die strecke so wie sie ist sehr sehr gut fahrbar. das sagt jeder der da regelmäßig fährt.
und man passt die strecke nicht an sein können an. 
und das ihr da früher gefahren seid ist noch lange nicht grund die strecke jetzt wieder zu euren eigen zu nennen. es kommt ja auch nicht nen nachfahre nebukadnezar's um den irak wieder für sich zu beanspruchen um wieder ein babylonien zu haben. 

es ist einfach respektlos ggü. dem was da geleistet wurde, wir kommen auch nicht in euren garten und reißen den grill ein um ihn an anderer stelle aufzubauen nur weil es uns da besser passt.

finde es ehrlich gesagt absolut respektlos und unverschämt von angeblich erwachsenen leuten. ausserdem ist es einfach nur viel zu deutsch diese einstellung. einfach typisch. 
ich mein ihr habt das gelände aufgegeben oder den sport. eins von beidem zumindest und legt euch jetzt ins gemachte bett und beschwert euch auch noch? ernsthaft????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (16. März 2012)

> das ihr da früher gefahren seid ist noch lange nicht grund die strecke jetzt wieder zu euren eigen zu nennen. ...
> 
> ..., wir kommen auch nicht in euren garten...
> 
> viel zu deutsch diese einstellung. einfach typisch.



Ich denke die Strecke gehört weder dir noch mir noch sonst irgendwem, außer vielleicht dem Pächter, und der will sie eigentlich gar nicht haben da sie ein über die "waldtypischen Gefahren" hinaus hohes Verletzungsrisiko darstellt und er seiner Wegesicherungspflicht nachkommen muss.

Ich denke auch nicht das die hier im Thread aktiven Leute die Strecke nach Ihren Wünschen umbauen. Nennen wir es Trailpflege.

Ich bin generell nicht für diese Streckenbauerei im Wald, ich fahre lieber da wo andere nicht fahren würden, aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt ...


----------



## Warpspinne (17. März 2012)

<.< gut. Du willst aber nicht allen ernstes sagen, das r+ in nem guten Zustand ist oder? Wir wollten da nichts abreißen oder umbauen, sondern nur mal das gestrüp, das den unteren abschnitt bewuchert wegmachen. Wahrscheinlich wär dirdas aber nochnichtmal aufgefallen. Aber ok, da su da länger fährst und auch dran rumbaust halte ich mich fern. Ich möchte ja nichts verschlimmbessern  LG



@Balu: und wie liefs mit dem Rennhobel? Gings einigermaßen oder brennen die beine noch wie Feuer?


----------



## Anthrazen (17. März 2012)

Wenn Dir die Strecke so reicht, bitte. Ist halt auf "Downhill" ausgelegt. Wir wollen Spaß haben und Springen. 

Es ist jedoch genauso respektlos jetzt hier so vorzuspreschen und einen auf König zu machen weil "Ihr" die letzten Jahre die Strecke gepflegt habt. ICH habe sie davor 6 Jahre lang mit 5 Leuten gepflegt. 
Und wie Balu schon sagte, die Strecke gehört *weder* euch noch uns, sondern dem Pächter.
Fühle mich hier gerade extremst verarscht und mit Kleinkindverhalten konfrontiert, da ich schon bei der letzten Disskusion gesagt habe, dass wir es wohl schaffen werden da *zusammen* zu fahren!? Also warum so aufbrausend? Lines gibt es genug. Und da werden ein oder zwei Lines mit Sprüngen gespickt werden, die Ihr dann halt nicht fahrt. Und man kann zusammen da Spaß haben.
Was ist so schwer daran?


----------



## agrohardtail (17. März 2012)

gut das es nur 2 lines mit sprüngen gibt 
ernsthaft, die strecke ist nicht glatt geshaped oder sonst was weil das keiner will.
ich sag nicht das die strecke uns gehört, jedoch war von weit aus größeren umbauten die rede als gestrüpp weg machen oder anlieger ausbessern. es war die rede davon die strecke so wie früher wieder zu rekonstruieren, was nach heutigen geschwindigkeitsmaßstäben im dh bereich einfach nicht mehr spaßig fahrbar ist. 
vorallem weil die bikes schneller geworden sind und das ganze material belastungsfähiger uvm. wie viel spaß soll ich oder meine kollegen haben wenn wir vor jedem sprung erstmal bremsen müssen. wo bleibt der gemeinsame spaß wenn ihr die 2 sprung lines auf eure bedürfnisse anpasst und uns nur die trail lines bleiben?
du redest von gemeinsam spaß ahben nur sehe ich das nicht.
und wie gesagt schön und gut das ihr die strecke da gebaut habt, finde ich gut und bin euch dankbar dafür habe ich damals auch dem hendrik schon gesagt, nur ahbt ihr den sport temporär nicht betrieben bis auf walter ( dem die strecke so auch mehr liegen dürfte) und wir "euer erbe" angetreten haben. 
und was für kleinkindverhalten? was ist kindischer: 
1. 
"wir haben die strecke über eure abstinenzzeit hinweg gepflegt und unzählige male wieder aufgebaut und wollen jetzt nicht das viel daran verändert wird."
oder 2.
"wir waren zuerst da!"

wir können vma alle da fahren, aber wenn ich irgendwo hinkomme wo sich andere nen haufen arbeit gemacht haben, dann behandle ich das auch dementsprechend mit respekt und änder die strecke nicht über den kopf anderer hinweg. 
wir können ja gemeinsam ne lösung finden, aber nicht einfach die strecke ändern.
das macht auch keiner von uns so. wir beraten uns erst und fragen was die anderen davon halten bevor wir die strecke verändern.

ausserdem, wenns nach uns geht ist die strecke noch lange nicht ruppig genug.


----------



## Anthrazen (17. März 2012)

Dann lass uns da treffen und es besprechen. Übers Net macht das keinen Sinn. 
Wir wollen durchaus auch die Sprünge von früher wieder aufbauen. Aber wie gesagt Platz ist genug für beide Sportarten und Ansprüche an die Bikes!


----------



## Anthrazen (17. März 2012)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> gut das es nur 2 lines mit sprüngen gibt



Das Gebiet ist sehr groß und hat viel Potential. Das zeigt aber, dass ihr keinen Schimmer habt, was früher wirklich alles stand! Und das es ca. 7 Lines gab. Btw....



agrohardtail schrieb:


> vorallem weil die bikes schneller geworden sind und das ganze material belastungsfähiger uvm. wie viel spaß soll ich oder meine kollegen haben wenn wir vor jedem sprung erstmal bremsen müssen.



Früher hat keiner aus der DH Race Fraktion bei irgendeinem Sprung gebremst. Und Hendrick war der King an der Strecke. Der hat mit seinem Bike damals alles in sehr hoher Geschwindigkeit gefahren (siehe mein Album). Liegt also wenn man eigenen Können. Abgesehen davon: zum 10 Mal. Wir können beides da oben haben. 



agrohardtail schrieb:


> wo bleibt der gemeinsame spaß wenn ihr die 2 sprung lines auf eure bedürfnisse anpasst und uns nur die trail lines bleiben?
> du redest von gemeinsam spaß ahben nur sehe ich das nicht.



Wie gesagt, es ist wesentlich mehr Potential und halb verottete Sektionen im rechten und unteren Teil vorhanden. Oder bist Du jemals durch die Grube gedonnert bzw. in einer anderen Line reingedroppt oder gar im unteren Teil bis zum Bach gefahren?? Ich bezweifle es. 




agrohardtail schrieb:


> und wie gesagt schön und gut das ihr die strecke da gebaut habt, finde ich gut und bin euch dankbar dafür habe ich damals auch dem hendrik schon gesagt, nur ahbt ihr den sport temporär nicht betrieben bis auf walter ( dem die strecke so auch mehr liegen dürfte) und wir "euer erbe" angetreten haben.



Von Dankbarkeit spüre ich reichlich wenig.
Und wir sind temporär nicht gefahren?? Warum habe ich nie jemanden kennen gelernt der aggro heisst, aber den Hendrick von früher kennt? Ich war jedes Wochenende mit Hendrick und den Leuten an der Strecke. Bis mitte 2007. Und ein "Erbe" haben wir nie hinterlassen. Der Pächter hat uns damals verboten weiter zu machen. Wir haben sogar mit dem Bürgermeister von R+ und Melsbach Gespräche gehabt und die Erlaubnis gehabt dort zu bauen, da die Umgehungsstraße gebaut werden sollte. Ist aber im Sande verlaufen und wir hatten die Schnauze voll. Die Strecke ist immer wieder von Unbekannten den Erdboden gleich gemacht wurden. Ich bin die letzten 5 Jahre immer wieder oben gewesen und habe geschaut, ob sich etwas verändert hat. Hat es sich aber in meinen Augen nie. Und fahren sehen aber ich schon gar keinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (17. März 2012)

hmm merkwürdig dann sind die videos in meinem album wohl von ner anderen strecke -.-

mal im ernst wir beide haben uns da auch schon paar mal getroffen.
und meine name wird wohl nicht agro sein ....
hatte vor dem m9 nen ironhorse und davor nen commencal davor nen trek session. 
und ich respektier den hendrik sehr, nur das was damals schnell war ist mitlerweile durchschnitt. ist nicht böse gemeint aber da hat sich der sport doch sehr stark geändert.
und ich glaube ich kann von mir selbst sagen das ich schneller bin als hendrik damals. 
ich kenne sein tempo, weil ich mit ihm damals auch auf seinen paar letzten rennen dabei war und auch oft mit ihm in r+ gefahren bin.
durch die grube fahren wir nicht mehr, weil mal gesagt wurde das es da iwie unterschlupf für fledermäuse gibt oder sonstwas, vllt aber auch nur wieder ne ausrede. 
und bis zum bach führt die strecke ja auch seit JAHREN nicht mehr und ist auch nicht wirklich gut wenn wir das wieder ausbauen weil das wieder nur mehr aufmerksamkeit erregen würde.

btw. warst du auch da als ich das erste mal dort gefahren war  hatte damals nen grünes hardtail, war reichlich betrieb damals auf der strecke. ausserdem sind viele leute von damals immernoch in r+ gelegentlich anzutreffen z.b. daniel und walter.


----------



## Warpspinne (17. März 2012)

15.30 Runde durch das Sayner Mekong Delta. Ymnd dabei?


----------



## Anthrazen (17. März 2012)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> und ich respektier den hendrik sehr, nur das was *damals schnell* war ist *mitlerweile durchschnitt*. ist nicht böse gemeint aber da hat sich der sport doch sehr stark geändert.
> und ich glaube ich kann von *mir selbst sagen das ich schneller bin* als hendrik damals.
> ich kenne sein tempo, weil ich mit ihm damals auch auf seinen paar letzten rennen dabei war und auch oft mit ihm in r+ gefahren bin.



Ach so und daraus ergibt sich nun, dass wenn neue Elemente da sind (Sprünge etc.) das ganze nicht mehr fahrbar ist und man Bremsen muss?  Ach ja jetzt hab ichs endlich verstanden.  E=mc2
Wir werden dann wohl in Zukunft wo anders anzufinden sein....


----------



## Anthrazen (17. März 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> 15.30 Runde durch das Sayner Mekong Delta. Ymnd dabei?



Ja hat jemand ein M249 übrig? Dann können wir da Bäume fällen und dann fahren!


----------



## agrohardtail (17. März 2012)

checkst es scheinbar nicht oder willst es nicht, das angebot nen kompromiss zu finden ins lächerliche zu ziehen spricht von deiner achso hohen reife genau wie dein erster getue.
macht was ihr wollt, aber so ****en sich nur beide seiten ab weil wir immer wieder die sprünge umbauen .....


----------



## Anthrazen (17. März 2012)

Jepp deswegen werden wir uns anders wo umschauen. Ich habs versucht. Und von der Disskusion um Reife fange ich erst garnicht an. 
I m Out.


----------



## agrohardtail (17. März 2012)

ok dann heul weiter rum. wir wollten beide nen mitteweg fidnen aber scheinbar hab ich bei geschwindigkeit dienen wunden punkt getroffen. 
wer auch immer in r+ fahrne will kann ja wenn man sich an einem der nächsten we´s sieht mit uns nen kompromiss ausarbeiten.


----------



## Anthrazen (17. März 2012)

Ich hab mit Geschwindigkeit absolut nichts am Hut und einen wunden Punkt haste schon garnicht getroffen. Und mach nicht Leute an die älter sind als Du. 
Ich finds schade, dass wir dort nicht mehr fahren werden. Ließ die Beiträge nochmal durch und suche nach "Es wird schon die Möglichkeit geben zusammen zu fahren". Viel Spaß.


----------



## Balu. (17. März 2012)

> @Balu: und wie liefs mit dem Rennhobel? Gings einigermaßen oder brennen die beine noch wie Feuer?



Die Beine machen keine Probleme, noch nicht. Aber die Arme und Schultern. Habe jetzt 6 Jahre nicht auf´m Rennrad gesessen. War wie beim ersten Mal. Dann hat der Hobel den ich mir bei nem Arbeitskollegen geliehen hab auch noch nen recht schmalen Lenker ... aua ...


----------



## Warpspinne (17. März 2012)

Hehe no pain no gain  und man freut sich auf das erste mal aufm mtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (17. März 2012)

@antra

hab ich doch auch gesagt, danach haste deinen ausraster bekommen. 
ausserdem sollten es bei 2 erwachsenen keinen unterschied machen ob die nen altersunterschied ahben. das ist etwas vorpubertär.
ey vma können wir nen kompromiss finden, nur nicht wie hier vorerst veranschlagt alles wieder umbauen. davon war nämlich die rede und deshalb habe ich mich auch nur eingeschaltet. ist ja nicht so das die strecke momentan keine veränderung verträgt, vor allem der kleinere der beiden sprünge in der mitte ist im mom etwas unterdimensioniert. aber weil ich dem rollstuhl knapp ausgwichen bin und somit lange ausser gefecht war und jetzt die ganze zeit weder auto noch bike hatte, wurde halt länger nichts mehr gemacht, aber es stehen definitiv noch änderungen an.

ich schätze mal du hast mich einfach missverstanden, aber wenn du jetzt einen auf beleidigt machst dann brauchste halt nicht mehr kommen, ist mir eigentlich ziemlich wumpe, aber ich hatte definitv nie etwas dagegen wenn andere die strecke auch befahren.


----------



## StephanM (17. März 2012)

Hallo all,

ich hab jetzt mal nen Tag lang nix gelesen, und hier geht's ja voll ab!

@ Aggr: Es war mmn NIE DIE REDE von nem kompletten Umbau, sondern nur davon, die Strecke wieder so genial hin zu bekommen, wie sie einmal war, vor allen Dingen der untere Teil (über den Weg rüber bis zum Bach). Dazu noch die Lines, die derzeit brach liegen. Die Strecke hatte eben bis zu 7 Lines, und derzeit werden nur 2 genutzt. - Aber hey, zwei Lines ist besser, als gar keine und Lukas, Micha, der Rest und ich haben uns vor allen Dingen drüber gefreut, daß das Stückchen Wald da noch "bewirtschaftet" wird. Es ist doch viel cooler, wenn man sich mit mehreren Leuten trifft, die alle das gleiche Wollen, nämlich Spaß zu haben.
Das Thema Geschwindigkeit war da echt etwas "zu viel", denn dieses Schw*nz-Vergleichen geht mir persönlich voll auf den Piss. Ich weiß definitiv, daß ich in der Gruppe der langsamste und technisch auch eher im unteren Mittelklasse-Segment rumdümpel. Aber, hey, das ist mir *******gal! ich habe einfach Bock auf Fahren und das nicht nur auf Feldwegen und Waldautobahnen. Ich habe auch einfach Bock auf den ganzen Kram, der da dazu gehört. Aber vor allen Dingen ha ich keinen Bockauf gegenseitiges angepisse und Sandkasten-Gestreite.
Ich hoffe einfach, daß sich das mittlerweile erledigt hat.

@ Lukas und Micha: Wie sieht's jetzt aus mit morgen? sollen wir uns mal der anderen Lines annehmen? Wenn ja, wann?

Dann noch zu Boppard, ich dachte eigentlichan den 01.April.... Ostern ist allerdings ne Woche später...


So long,

Amen

Stephan


----------



## Anthrazen (17. März 2012)

Da meine Bronchien im Moment nicht gut sind morgen nicht. Schreib mal Mich an, was er vor hat. 
Boppard ist für den 01.04 angesetzt. Alle dabei => Du, Micha, Jonas, kaot93 und ich. Jemand vergessen?


----------



## StephanM (17. März 2012)

Na das wird ja cool dann in Boppard!
Wie gesagt, werd meinen Neffen mitbringen, damit der mal in die richtige Spur kommt! 
Dann kurier Dich mal gut aus, daß Du bald wieder fit bist.


----------



## agrohardtail (18. März 2012)

man kann natürlich einfach nur die häflte lesen und aus dem wort geschwindigkeit nen schwanzvergleich machen oder man liest alles und merkt worauf ich hinaus wollte.
auch deine ansicht über das was ich denke das ihr tuen wollt zeigt mir das du miene posts nicht wirklich gelesen doer verstanden hast. 
es ging mir doch in der tat darum das ihr die strecke (im oberen teil) so rekonstruieren wollt wie sie früher war. 
aber wenn wir uns alle mit glecihgültigkeit begegnen brauchen wir auch garnicht anfangen nen kompromiss zu suchen, denn auch die posts von anthrazen zeigen mir das er meine nicht komplett liest (fallen genauso aus dem kontext). von daher werdet ihr warscheinlich bei einem gespräch genauso wenig zuhören. einfach traurig wie respektlos ihr seid. ich mein, ich geh auf nen kompromiss ein und im nächsten post kriegt anthrazen nen ausraster??????? check ich nääääät!!!!


----------



## Anthrazen (18. März 2012)

Öhm an wen ist das jetzt gerichtet? 

Mal etwas Anderes. Grillen wir auch in Boppard?


----------



## agrohardtail (18. März 2012)

yep würdest du meine posts lesen hättest du gemerkt das es an dich und stephan ist.... naja bestätigt nur meinen vorherigen ungelesenen post


----------



## Warpspinne (18. März 2012)

Joa könnten auch da grillen! Wär ich sehr dafür. Lukas kann seinen grill ja mitnehmen, ich nehm ne kühltasch mit akkus mit, dann können wir das fleisch bei mir im Auto lagern. Kann auch nen sack Kohle kaufen, kein prob^^ 

@ Steph. Ich glaube das mit R+ verschieben wir mal nach hinten  konzentrieren uns erstmal auf den Homedrop. Btw ich hab auchn neues logo gebastelt, kann ich dir gleich mol schicken


----------



## StephanM (18. März 2012)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> yep würdest du meine posts lesen hättest du gemerkt das es an dich und stephan ist.... naja bestätigt nur meinen vorherigen ungelesenen post



Alter, ich weiß mittlerweile echt nicht mehr, wo Dein Problem liegt....
Wenn Du keinen Bock drauf hast, daß jemand in Deinem Sandkasten mitspielt, dann tut's mir leid. Es geht weder um komplette Umbauten der von Euch wieder aufgebauten Strecke, noch um "in's gemachte Nest setzen", oder um was auch immer....
Wir möchten einfach nur ne Lösung finden, die zu aller Zufriedenheit ist. Aber Deine Reaktion zeigt mir halt nun, daß eben auch Du es nicht für nötig hältst, die Posts komplett zu lesen und zu verstehen.
Anstatt froh darüber zu sein, daß die Community gerade an diesem Spot größer wird und nun noch ein paar Leute dazustoßen möchten, die die Strecke mit Euch bewirtschaften, reagierst Du mit Angepisstheit und trägst (sorry jetzt) einfach lächerliche Argumente und Reaktionen zu Tage....
Ist aber auch wurscht jetzt. Entweder wir kommen übereins, oder eben nicht. Da Du ja anscheinend zuerst dort warst und irgendeine Art Hausrecht beanspruchst, werden wir uns dem natürlich fügen.
_b.t.w.: hattes Du nicht auchmal so 'ne - hmmm, etwas emotionalere - Diskussion mit Staabi? Ich glaube mal sowas hier im Forum gelesen zu haben.- Aber ist ja auch jetzt egal und tut nichts zu der Sache hier, würde eben nur etwas zu Deiner Streitkultur aussagen....
_
@ alle anderen, die einfach nur lecker locker rollen wollen: Es gibt ja grad hier in der Gegend wirklich genug Trails zum rocken. Man denke nur an den Mulipfad, Pilzpfad, Wiedwanderweg, etc......
Konzentrieren wir uns doch einfach darauf plus ein paar coole Spots, dann haben wir wirklich genug Möglichkeiten zum Fahren.
Ich persönlich bin echt zu alt für den Mist und konzentriere mich lieber auf chillige Rides mit coolen Leuten.

@ Micha: Jau, lass uns das mit R+ mal lieber verschieben, bis alles komplett geklärt ist.....

So long....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (18. März 2012)

ey ich hab von anfang an gesagt das wir uns gerne einigen können nur das nicht die komplette strecke umgebaut werden soll.
UND ES WAR DEFINITIV DIE REDE DAVON DIE STRECKE WIEDER KPOMPLETT WIE FRÜHER AUFZUBAUEN!!!!!!!



Anthrazen schrieb:


> OK. Will hier auch keinen Stress. Die Strecke sah' zu ihren guten Zeiten so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also brauchst du mir nicht zu erzählen das es nicht das ziel war.
denn ich lese eure posts, aber scheinbar will vn euch keiner folgendes kapieren deswegen mal all caps:

ICH BIN GERNE DAZU BEREIT MICH AUF EINEN KOMPROMISS ZU EINIGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

das habe ich jetzt schon so oft betont das ich mir schon dumm vorkomme.


----------



## Warpspinne (18. März 2012)

Könnt ihr das nicht per PM klären? Ansonsten. Tour am Mittwoch. 16.30 R-Tower!


----------



## J-Cop (18. März 2012)

wie toll, das gmx mich über das ganze hier nicht informiert..! 
Ich schau ab jetzt jeden tag hier rein ! 

Werd mir morgen mal alles durchlesen um halbwegs qualifiziertes zeugs zu schreiben.. 

Schönen Abend an alle ! 
Greetz 
Jonas


----------



## Balu. (18. März 2012)

> Werd mir morgen mal alles durchlesen...



Spar´s dir uns geh lieber radfahren. Es ist schon alles gesagt worden, nur noch nicht von jedem.


----------



## Warpspinne (18. März 2012)

Balu kommst du denn auch am 1.4 mit nach Boppard? Solangsam mal wieder einfahren und blut lecken für die neue Saison  Ein Großteil der Rasselbande ist auch dabei


----------



## Balu. (18. März 2012)

Lust habe ich auf jeden Fall, ich muss das nur mit Familie absprechen, und ich warte noch auf ein Werkzeug für die Dämpferwartung, zur Not nochmal ungewartet rannehmen den Dämpfer als Abschiedsgeschenk für die Dichtungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-Cop (19. März 2012)

werd am 1.4. wahrscheinlich auch mitkommen  
Scheinen ja ne ordentliche Truppe zu sein.. 

Und das mit aggrohardtail kann ich zwar immernoch nicht ganz nachvollziehen.. aber naja.. Ich denke es ist alles gesagt ! Wenn wir uns nicht einigen können, kann man darauf auch verzichten.. Der Westerwald ist groß, was sollen wir uns da an einem ´´Spot´´ festhalten ?!  
-> Meine Meinung ! 

Gruß


----------



## agrohardtail (19. März 2012)

J-Cop schrieb:


> ... Wenn wir uns nicht einigen können, kann man darauf auch verzichten...



wollen mich eigentlich alle verarschen?


----------



## Anthrazen (19. März 2012)

Sei einfach still! Alle wollten mit Dir normal Reden und sich einigen. Der einzige der Terror gemacht hat und eine so gennante "Streitkultur" angefangen hat warst Du. Roll das Feld jetzt nicht von hinten auf und mach einen auf unschuldig. Langsam werden die Leute hier wegen Dir "aggro". *Keiner will hier weiter diskutieren!*
Spiel in Deinem Sandkasten weiter und lass und hier in Ruhe unserem Sport nachgehen.


----------



## agrohardtail (19. März 2012)

wieso rastest du so aus, der einzige post indem ich aggressiv war war zugegebener maßen der erste. danach war ich aber kompromissbereit und dann behauptet jeder ich will nicht auf nen kompromiss eingehen, ich kapiers einfach nicht, kannst du mir es erklären? ich sage seit 7-8 posts das ich gerne nen kompromiss eingehen will.

vllt solltest du dir die ganze diskussion nochmal durchlesen dann wirst auch du es merken.


----------



## Warpspinne (20. März 2012)

Soodele. Wie siwhts denn aus mit Freitag und Biergarten Ründche? Aufgrund der Pollenallergie kann ich leider net viel bergauf fahren..^^ jmnd Lust und Zeit?


----------



## J-Cop (20. März 2012)

bin freitags am see grillen und shisha rauchen.. wenn du magst, kannst du mit !


----------



## Anthrazen (20. März 2012)

An welchem See?


----------



## Warpspinne (20. März 2012)

Ja welcher see???


----------



## J-Cop (20. März 2012)

ihr habt ne pm


----------



## StephanM (21. März 2012)

Mal so rein interessehalber:

Wann geht das am 01.04. eigentlich los mit uns? Vormittags?
Der Lift hat ja von 10:00 bis 17:00h Betrieb.
Oder eher Nachmittags.....

Treffen an der Strecke oder fahren wir coole Kolonne darüber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (21. März 2012)

Ich würd schon sagen ganzer Tag. Mal sehen, was meine Lungen dazu sagen. 
Wollen dann ja auch gegen Nachmittag - Abend Grillen.


----------



## Warpspinne (21. März 2012)

Jo. Dachte mir wir treffen uns um 10 halb 11 iwo in Koblenz und fahren dann alle zsm rüber. Da der Lift langsam ist ud ziemlich teuer sollten wir so viel fahrten machen wir nur eben möglich. Dann abends iwo am wasser grillen


----------



## StephanM (21. März 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Jo. Dachte mir wir treffen uns um 10 halb 11 iwo in Koblenz und fahren dann alle zsm rüber. Da der Lift langsam ist ud ziemlich teuer sollten wir so viel fahrten machen wir nur eben möglich. Dann abends iwo am wasser grillen


 



das passt so etwa in meine Vorstellung von nem abgechillten Tag rein



Auf jeden Fall Lift, weil wenn ich den Hang dreimal hochgeschoben hab ist die Strasse zwar schön asphaltiert, aber ich bräuchte dann ein Sauerstoffzelt. 

Das mit dem Grillen passt auch super in's Gesamtkonzept!


----------



## kaot93 (21. März 2012)

Also ich werde wohl eher durchs Sayntal da hinfahren ergo nicht in der Kolonne mitkommen 
Aber ich hab ein geilgrünes Voltage FR30 von '10 also ich bin zu erkennen denk ich


----------



## Anthrazen (21. März 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Jo. Dachte mir wir treffen uns um 10 halb 11 iwo in Koblenz und fahren dann alle zsm rüber. Da der Lift langsam ist ud ziemlich teuer sollten wir so viel fahrten machen wir nur eben möglich. Dann abends iwo am wasser grillen



Das hört sich spitze an! 
So anbei mal zwei Pics vom Demo. Nach acht Stunden basteln wars dann soweit.


----------



## kaot93 (21. März 2012)

Stealth! Echt richtig geil!
Hast du da 'nen Longcage Schaltwerk dran, oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## Anthrazen (21. März 2012)

Gute Frage. Ist 8 Jahre alt.  Müsste aber ein normales sein!


----------



## StephanM (22. März 2012)

Schickes DingsBums!!!!

Alter, der Point is ja mal übelst! - Bin gespannt auf die ersten Erfahrungen


----------



## Anthrazen (22. März 2012)

@Basti. Ist ein Longcage.  Hat aber bisher gehalten....

@Steph. Bin grad unseren Berg runtergerollt. Suuuuurrrrrr......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanniball84 (22. März 2012)

Tach zusammen
Hab mir jetzt ein gebrauchtes Morewood Kalula gekauft, muss jetzt noch Federn bestellen und gucken das ich die reinbekomme hab das noch nicht gemacht. Wenn es bis 1.4. fertig ist könnte ich mit nach Boppard, wenn nicht kann ich nur was helfen wenn ihr am bauen seid.


----------



## Anthrazen (22. März 2012)

Freuen uns über jeden, der dabei ist!! Ein Morewood Kalula, schickes Teil. 

Bauen werden wir in Zukunft viel, da ein neuer Spot gesucht werden muss. Unser alter in R+ ist schon "besetzt".


----------



## Warpspinne (22. März 2012)

Haste dafür dein Torque verkloppt? Nice das Makulu mit den BOS Teilen  Die sind richtig übel!  ( Im positiven Sinne natürlich^^) Würd mich freuen wenn das auch bei dir klappt! LG


----------



## agrohardtail (23. März 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> Freuen uns über jeden, der dabei ist!! Ein Morewood Kalula, schickes Teil.
> 
> Bauen werden wir in Zukunft viel, da ein neuer Spot gesucht werden muss. Unser alter in R+ ist schon "besetzt".



what a jerk!

du hast nichts kapiert, rein garnix!!!


----------



## StephanM (23. März 2012)

@ agro:
is doch nu gut ...
Alles bleibt, wie's war und jeder ist zufrieden.
Der Thread hier soll nun nicht wirklich in eine Streit-Zone ausarten.
Wichtiger ist eben mehr, wenn wir uns zum Biken verabreden und gemeinsame Aktionen planen...

Rock on!!!

b.t.w.: hab den Helm !!!!!!!!!!! wie geil is das denn ?!?!?!?!
für 'nen Presi, den darf man hier schon garnicht mehr nennen!!!! - Manchmal hat man in der Bucht auch mal Glück!!!!!

Joaaaarrrrrrr


----------



## Anthrazen (23. März 2012)

StephanM schrieb:


> b.t.w.: hab den Helm !!!!!!!!!!! wie geil is das denn ?!?!?!?!
> für 'nen Presi, den darf man hier schon garnicht mehr nennen!!!! - Manchmal hat man in der Bucht auch mal Glück!!!!!



Als Fullface oder Halbschale? Ist ja schon sehr retro das Teil! 

Ach ja wollen wir uns vorm 01.04 noch zum Biken treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (23. März 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> Als Fullface oder Halbschale? Ist ja schon sehr retro das Teil!
> 
> Ach ja wollen wir uns vorm 01.04 noch zum Biken treffen?


 

Fullface, aber den Bügel kann man abnehmen. Ich find den total geil, den Helm . Am coolsten is er echt als Halbschale. Ich bin mal gespannt, wenn er da is....

Treffen wollen schon, aber Zeit ist so'n Ding ....
Dieses WE geht (wieder mal) gar nix. Kumpel zieht um - muss schleppen


----------



## Warpspinne (23. März 2012)

latschuuu wetter :> Leider muss ich eis essen und kann nicht aufs rad wegen den blöden Pollen!..


----------



## Hanniball84 (23. März 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Haste dafür dein Torque verkloppt? Nice das Makulu mit den BOS Teilen  Die sind richtig übel!  ( Im positiven Sinne natürlich^^) Würd mich freuen wenn das auch bei dir klappt! LG



ja mein torque habe ich schon im herbst verkauft wollte es erst abfahrtsorientierter aufbauen habe aber dann ein gutes angebot bekommen und habs dann halt verkauft. habe das kalula mit fox teilen glaube das reicht für mich!

wisst ihr schon wo man ne neue strecke anlegen kann (darf)?


----------



## Warpspinne (23. März 2012)

Wollten am Wochenend ma suchen. Vll am Sonntag mal ein bissel die Gegend ausspähen


----------



## Anthrazen (23. März 2012)

Bauen "dürfen"  wird wohl kaum drin sein. Streckenbeschreibungen und Hinweise nur noch per PN. 

Steph ich dachte Du wolltest nach KO cruisen...


----------



## Warpspinne (23. März 2012)

Meine Vorderradbremse spackt nach dem Belagwechsel total rum. Die muss ich jetzt soo fest drücken. Kolben etc sind aber ganz hinten. Naja mal die neuen Beläge ein wenig einfahren und vll die bremse mal neu befüllen..


----------



## Anthrazen (23. März 2012)

Meine hintere schleift auch ultra nach dem Wechsel. Und ich bin zu schwer, ergo brauche längeren Bremsweg.


----------



## StephanM (23. März 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> Bauen "dürfen"  wird wohl kaum drin sein. Streckenbeschreibungen und Hinweise nur noch per PN.
> 
> Steph ich dachte Du wolltest nach KO cruisen...



Ääääh, nööö. Nix Zeit derzeit....
Bin wohl mal in KO, aber nur wegen de Kinners...

Sonntag is Family-Day.

Haben ne ziemlich arbeitsreiche Zeit hinter uns und vor uns, so mit der Familie. Aber ich freu mich ultra auf Boppard!!!
Treffen wo denn? - Königsbacher, Aral an der B9, Mäckes, Burger King, Oberwerth, ......


----------



## Warpspinne (24. März 2012)

Ich würd sagen wir treffen uns am
parkplatz an der Königsbacher! So halb 11 rum!


----------



## J-Cop (24. März 2012)

also sonntags ? Hätte auch Zeit !

Gute Nachrichten : Ich komm jetzt definitiv am 1.4. mit nach boppard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-Cop (24. März 2012)

achso wegen dem treffen für den 1.4. .. 
Wäre da nicht der Koblenz HBF am Besten ? oder fahren wir mit den autos hin ?


----------



## Warpspinne (24. März 2012)

Ja mit den Autos. Ich fahr doch net mim Zuch! Wegen dem Grillzeugs alleine schon.


----------



## StephanM (24. März 2012)

Si Si - Auto fahren!


----------



## J-Cop (24. März 2012)

ja, dann ist gut


----------



## Anthrazen (25. März 2012)

Bringt dann jeder selber was zum Futtern mit oder. 

Wie sieht es die Woche mit Biken aus?


----------



## J-Cop (25. März 2012)

donnerstag ist mein erster freier tag.. Da hätt ich zeit. Wie schauts bei euch aus ?


----------



## Anthrazen (25. März 2012)

Ich hab Zeit. 
Aber nur noch diese Woche. Danach ist wieder Arbeit und damit eingeschränkt Zeit vorhanden. Naja wenns erst So in Bopard wird ises ja auch ok.


----------



## Warpspinne (25. März 2012)

Muss jeden tag bis 16 ubr maloche..dann könnt ich.


----------



## Anthrazen (25. März 2012)

Ja das weiß ich ja.
Könnrn ja nach einem Spot suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (26. März 2012)

Bei mir diese Woche: Aaaabaid....
un Donnerstag Zahnarzt.....

Wird wohl echt erst Sonntag bei mir......

Grillzeugs bringt sich doch wohl jeder selbst mit.... oder?


----------



## Anthrazen (26. März 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> Bringt dann jeder selber was zum Futtern mit oder.





StephanM schrieb:


> Grillzeugs bringt sich doch wohl jeder selbst   mit.... oder?





Ich bring den Grill mit und Holzkohle.


----------



## StephanM (26. März 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> Ich bring den Grill mit und Holzkohle.


 

... ich les halt die Beiträge nie ganz durch 

Äääh... wer bringt nochmal den Grill mit


----------



## Anthrazen (26. März 2012)

...Was hast Du jetzt genau damit gemeint...


----------



## Warpspinne (26. März 2012)

Sagt mal, wer bringt eigentlich nen Grill mit?


----------



## Anthrazen (26. März 2012)

Ja wollt ich auch noch gefragt haben.....

Mittwoch evtl. nachmittags Spotsuche?

Edit: Ach ne da kann Jonas ja nicht...naja dann wirds wohl Sonntag und Boppard. Danach sollten wir aber mal suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (26. März 2012)

Wir können ja auch am Mittwoch zu 2 losziehen


----------



## Anthrazen (26. März 2012)

Jonas hat erst ab Donnerstag frei.


----------



## Warpspinne (26. März 2012)

Watt machen wa wenns am Sonntag Shifft? Ne Trailtour mit einsauen?


----------



## J-Cop (26. März 2012)

mittwochs hätte ich generell schon zeit.. ! Bin ja sowieso krankgeschrieben, wegen den weisheitszähnen  
Ich klär das mal mit Freunden ab, wie es am mittwoch mit grillen aussieht. Ansonsten wird es halt erst Sonntag


----------



## StephanM (26. März 2012)

A propos Spot-Suchen.... wie sieht's mit Pilzpfad demnächst aus? Kommen dann ja am Stausee raus, da kann man direkt den Köppel hintendran schieben....

Hab eben mal in Wetter.com geschaut. Naja, für's Wochenende wird's eher durchwachsen.... Soll jetzt stetig bergab gehen - mal schauen.


----------



## Anthrazen (26. März 2012)

Also wenns so wird wie vorausgesagt, dann müssen wir mal schauen. Sollten dann am besten geschlossen nach nem Spot suchen.

@Steph. Mit Spot ist kein Trail gemeint. Die müssen wir nicht suchen. Die gibt es hier wie Sand am Meer.
Wir wollen unsere Bikes ja auch ausfahren können. Ergo etwas mit Sprüngen und dergleichen! Deswegen wäre R+ mit Sprüngen die beste Adresse gewesen. Jetzt suchen wir halt hier in der Gegend.


----------



## StephanM (27. März 2012)

Si Si Senora,

wurde nicht auch mal unter dem Überflieger (B256) in der Nähe Oberbieber geschippt? Hatte da mal was in meiner Kleinhirnrinde eingebrannt....

Ich bin ja jetzt nicht so der Flieger mi'm Beik. Aber ein paar Lines mit Anlieger und so wären natürlich von Vorteil. - Genial wäre natürlich die N-Schlucht, was aber wegen Forstmensch ausfällt. .... Ääääähhhh, wie sieht's mit Oberb.-Reitstall aus? Da war doch mal 'ne BMX-Strecke, und letztes Jahr waren zumindest die Überreste noch da....

Die können wir uns mal anschauen, wenn wir mal den Pilzpfad - Köppel fahren, da kommen wir eh da vorbei.


----------



## Warpspinne (27. März 2012)

OberB sounds nice


----------



## Anthrazen (27. März 2012)

Neee. Das ist doch nur zum rumrollen...bin da ganz am Anfang gefahren.


----------



## J-Cop (27. März 2012)

Du meinst aber mit köppel nicht den auf der montabaurer höhe, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-Cop (27. März 2012)

Btw. Ich wär eigentlich für was näheres.. Hat ja auch keinen sinn wenn wir noch 20km oder so fahren müssen..


----------



## Anthrazen (27. März 2012)

Was meinst Du mit näher? Ich wäre ja für Monrepos die Ecke. Da sind lange Hänge vorhanden!


----------



## StephanM (27. März 2012)

J-Cop schrieb:


> Du meinst aber mit köppel nicht den auf der montabaurer höhe, oder?


 
Nee, Köppel in OberB. da is noch so'n Hubbel, den kann man raufschieben und wieder runterrollen...... Is ganz nett soweit.

Monrepos is auch ziemlich okay...... Müssten da mal 'ne Ortsbegehung machen


----------



## Anthrazen (27. März 2012)

Also soweit ich Micha verstanden habe und auch Jonas wollen wir etwas erkunden, wo wir eine lange Abfahrt haben und diverse Lines nach Schwierigkeitsgrad bauen können. Das ganze sollte möglichst versteckt sein.


----------



## kaot93 (27. März 2012)

Was mit Sprüngen (also einen kurzen ziemlich flowigen Trail) und einen eher downhilllastigen Trail gibts hier in ecke Puderach noch.
Wer Interesse hat kann mich anschreiben, ich kann euch das beschreiben.


----------



## Anthrazen (27. März 2012)

Ja Puderbach sind dann gleich für alle mehr als 15km. 
Aber mal fahren auf jeden Fall! 
Ist halt schwierig für alles etwas zu finden.


----------



## J-Cop (27. März 2012)

ich meinte mit näher hier in der nähe von bendorf oder so.. 
Wir bräuchten halt was wo jeder schnell mal hinkann


----------



## Anthrazen (27. März 2012)

J-Cop schrieb:


> ich meinte mit näher hier in der nähe von bendorf oder so..
> Wir bräuchten halt was wo jeder schnell mal hinkann


Das werden wir wohl kaum finden!


----------



## J-Cop (27. März 2012)

stimmt auch wieder.. 
irgendwie werden wir uns schon einig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (27. März 2012)

Ja watt, also morgen dann Erkunden oder wie? Kotzt euch mal aus! Mein Dämpfer kam heut vom tuning wieder hrhr   Läuft wieder 1a! Btw hab nochn FOX Poster über, will das jemand?


----------



## J-Cop (27. März 2012)

Jo! Nehm ich!  wie groß ist das? Bekommst auch was für


----------



## Balu. (27. März 2012)

Gibbet bei Fox auch sowas wie die Bomber Girls ?


----------



## Anthrazen (27. März 2012)

Ja wegen mir können wir morgen gerne suchen!


----------



## Warpspinne (28. März 2012)

Ne, bei Fox gibbet sowas net.


----------



## Anthrazen (28. März 2012)

Oh da hat einer aber schlecht geschlafen. 

Was ist jetzt heute mit suchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (28. März 2012)

heute und morgen muss ich passen.
heute Geburtstag von Kumpel und Morgen Zahnarzt. Freitag evtl. Aaabaide, Samstag auf jeden Fall Aaabaide.
Sehen uns erst am Sonntag. Wettervorhersage geht so. Regen 20%, 11° bis 15°C. Geht ja einigermaßen. Zieh ich halt die lange Buxe an.....


----------



## Anthrazen (28. März 2012)

Ja soll kälter werden. Solange es keine Schlammsclacht wird.


----------



## Warpspinne (28. März 2012)

Wir haben den perfekten Platz gefunden. Brauchen nun mal nen plan wer denn nu wirklich bereit is aktiv mitzuwirken!


----------



## J-Cop (28. März 2012)

da beim lukas in der nähe ? 
Ich bin das nächste mal gern dabei !


----------



## Hanniball84 (28. März 2012)

Ich wäre beim bauen auf jeden fall dabei! Nur am Sonntag das wird nix da meine Federn noch nicht da sind und ich schon durchschlage wenn ich eine Bordsteinkante runter fahre.


----------



## Warpspinne (28. März 2012)

Schade Hanniball :/ Hoffe mit dir bald fahren zu können  Ja ist beim Lukas um die Ecke. Es ist nicht so steil, recht weitläufig. Man kannn ne verspielte Line draus machen mit Anliegern,Shores, Tables usw. Is halt nur ein gutes Stück arbeit!  

Anosnten, bis Sonntag um halba 11 am Königsbacher Parkplatz! 

@Hanniball : Kannst du mal ein bild hochladen? oder hast du eventuell Facebook und da Bilder drinne?


----------



## Hanniball84 (28. März 2012)

bilder von meinem bike hab ich noch keine kann ich aber machen.


----------



## Anthrazen (28. März 2012)

Ja mach mal, will auch sehen!!


----------



## Hanniball84 (29. März 2012)

so hab mal bilder gemacht!


----------



## Warpspinne (29. März 2012)

Edel edel! Wirklich ein sehr  Rad. Würd ich so direkt mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-Cop (29. März 2012)

sieht gut aus !


----------



## StephanM (29. März 2012)

Hanniball84 schrieb:


> so hab mal bilder gemacht!



Schickes Ding! Coole Farbe - Blue rulez!!! 


b.t.w.: der Helm is da!!!!! OLDSCHOOOOOOOOOOL  - Aber geilo


----------



## StephanM (29. März 2012)

Ääääh, kommt Lupo eigentlich mit? Wegen de Schläuch....


----------



## Anthrazen (30. März 2012)

Tja der liebe Lupo ist ja nicht mehr zugegen hier!?

LUPO komm mit!!! 

@Hanni. Schicke Hobel.


----------



## Der_Graue (30. März 2012)

Bin die ganze Zeit bei euch gewesen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der Lupo würde gerne mit kommen, aber Lupo hat sich vor 3 Wochen tierisch aufs Maul gelegt!
Eine Woche ging garnichts, konnte weder stehen, liegen noch sitzen, echt der Horror 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mit dem Rücken wird er die nächsten 3 Monate sicherlich noch Probleme haben und sicherlich nicht springen können 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bin letzten Mittwoch probeweise 17 km Waldautobahn gefahren, danach gings mir wieder schei....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Denke, dass ich an Ostern wieder anfangen kann leichte Strecken zu radeln 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wünsche euch allen viel Spass beim anradeln 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anthrazen schrieb:


> Tja der liebe Lupo ist ja nicht mehr zugegen hier!?
> 
> LUPO komm mit!!!
> 
> @Hanni. Schicke Hobel.


----------



## Anthrazen (30. März 2012)

Ach du ********. Wie ist das denn passiert? Gute Besserung schon mal!!!


----------



## Der_Graue (30. März 2012)

Habe beim Springen, das VR zu hoch gezogen, kam nur auf dem HR auf und viel ungebremst, mit voller Wucht, auf dem Rücken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hatte eigentlich garnicht vor zu Springen, aber wie es halt so ist, der Rückenprotektor hing im Keller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kann eigentlich nur sagen, je Oller je Doller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sollte mir halt ne Lehre sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anthrazen schrieb:


> Ach du ********. Wie ist das denn passiert? Gute Besserung schon mal!!!


----------



## Anthrazen (30. März 2012)

Mh shit. Na dann hoffen wir, dass Du bald wieder dabei sein kannst!

@All. Schlammschlacht am Sonntag. Soll ja bis morgen Nachmittag Regnen....


----------



## J-Cop (30. März 2012)

Dann mal Gute Besserung, Lupo !! 

@Antra : Ja, sieht ganz so aus.. Naja, auch nicht das schlechteste !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (30. März 2012)

So sah es nach der letzten Schlammschlacht in Boppard 2006 aus. 



​


----------



## StephanM (30. März 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> So sah es nach der letzten Schlammschlacht in Boppard 2006 aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Scheint aber Spaß gemacht zu haben!!! - Wir werden sehen, wie's am Sonntag aussieht...... So lange es da nicht die ganze Zeit schifft......

.... Und manchmal hatten wir sogar Regen, der von unten nach oben zu kommen schien ....


----------



## StephanM (30. März 2012)

@ Lupo: Autsch'n!!! - Wieso machst'n sowas????


----------



## Der_Graue (30. März 2012)

Hm...., weis nicht, ist halt so passiert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@All, danke für Genesungswünsche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







StephanM schrieb:


> @ Lupo: Autsch'n!!! - Wieso machst'n sowas????


----------



## Warpspinne (30. März 2012)

Ohweh armer Kerl. Es trifft auch immer die falschen  gb!! Sonntag 15C ud sonnig, leicht bewölkt. Wird gut werden!


----------



## StephanM (30. März 2012)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Hm...., weis nicht, ist halt so passiert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
und schwere Prellungen, oder schlimmer?
Shice, sowas kann sich echt lange hinziehen. Gute Besserung auch von mir.

@ Micha: Jepp, Wetter.com macht Hoffnung, hehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (30. März 2012)

Also ich weiß ja nicht, weches Boppard ihr eingegeben habt, aber wetter.com zeigt mir höchsten 10°C an. Regen 20%, leicht bewölkt.

@Steph. Kennst du das Phänomen vom Doppelpost?  ;-)


----------



## Warpspinne (30. März 2012)

10C sind doch Sommer! Stell dich ma net so an! Damals im Kriesch, da sin se an der Ostfront mim tShirt rumgelaufen und da waren es keine 10C


----------



## Warpspinne (31. März 2012)

Nochmal aufruf für Fr. den 6.! Wer fährt denn nun mit nach Willingen?


----------



## Anthrazen (31. März 2012)

Wegen Willingen hab ich Dir ja schon gesagt. Kläre das aber noch!

Hab grad gesehen, das heute nacht Frostwarnung für Boppard angesagt ist...
Wird ne kühle aber geile Sause morgen!


----------



## Warpspinne (31. März 2012)

Der Himmel reist ja auch auf  Sonne und so  Gegen die Kälte gibts ja Sweatshirts 

*TREFFEN IS UM 11.30 UHR AN DER KÖNIGSBACHER! *


----------



## J-Cop (1. April 2012)

Ist ja perfektes Wetter !  

Ich werd jetzt mal meine sachen packen.. bis dann !


----------



## Der_Graue (2. April 2012)

@All: Erzählt mal, wie war euer erster gemeinsamer Ausflug, war´s gut ?


----------



## Anthrazen (2. April 2012)

Es war super!! 
Der Park ist allerdings extrem erweitert worden. Einerseitz gut, andererseits zu verbaut und teilweise nicht gut fahrbar. Macht aber trotzen ungaublich Spaß!!

Ein aktuelles Vid von 2012: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dXn9E-tlyI"]Bikepark Boppard 2012 Leo K.      - YouTube[/nomedia] Copyright: WeltraumaffeDH bei Youtube => www.leokast.de

Achja der Lift ist langsam und mein Demo haben die Penner extrem rangenommen. Die Macken und Farbkratzer habe ich mit allen schweren Stürzen zusammen nicht hinbekommen. Könnte kotzen.


----------



## Der_Graue (2. April 2012)

Es freut mich, dass es euch gefallen hat!
Ich war noch nie dort, bin immer nach Stromberg gefahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Das mit dem Lift ist echt doof, kann es voll nachvollziehen.
Dann passte jahrelang auf die Kiste auf und dann kommt so´n
Penner und vermackt alles.
Habe etliche Touchup Farbstifte, wenn du willst kann ich sie mal
mitbringen, dann kannste mit etwas Glück dein Teil nachpinseln.



Anthrazen schrieb:


> Es war super!!
> Der Park ist allerdings extrem erweitert worden. Einerseitz gut, andererseits zu verbaut und teilweise nicht gut fahrbar. Macht aber trotzen ungaublich Spaß!!
> 
> Ein aktuelles Vid von 2012: Bikepark Boppard 2012 Leo K.      - YouTube Copyright: WeltraumaffeDH
> ...


----------



## Anthrazen (2. April 2012)

Machen die Stifte auch matt schwarz? 

Also ich will bald wieder dahin!! Aber dann schieben und früher am morgen starten. Kommste dann auch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (2. April 2012)

Jau, war extremst geil, der Tag. Und erst das Wetter!!!!!!

Das mit dem Demo von Lukas ist natürlich shice....
Das war auch für mich definitiv nicht das letzte Mal dort. Aber ich fauler Hund werde wohl wieder den Lift nehmen. Bei meinem Kona fällt das allerdings auch kaum auf, wenn da ein Kratzer mehr drin ist. Bei 'nem tadellosen Lack hätt ich mich allerdings schwerstens aufgeregt!!!

Hab heute erstmal die Bremsbeläge hinten gewechselt.... MannMannMann, die waren echt fertig. Okay, die waren ja auch vorher schon nichtmehr neu.
Die vorderen gehen noch, als hab ich noch was Zeit, bzw. noch'n Ersatz-Paar auf Lager.

Wollte evtl. mal die Lager vom Hinterbau Schmieren/Fetten.... Teflonfett nehmen und reindrücken? Oder was macht man da am besten???? - hatte bisher nur 'nen Eingelenker, und den hab ich nicht wirklich gewartet ;-)

THX & GRTZ,

Retro-Stephan


----------



## Anthrazen (3. April 2012)

Lager einpressen würde ich machen lassen. Was Du halt fetten kannst ist der Raum zwischen Lager und Bolzen. Das hab ich jetzt beim Demo ja gemacht.


----------



## Der_Graue (3. April 2012)

@Antra
Nee, aber ne Sprühdose mit matt schwarz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wenn ich wieder fit bin, fahre ich auf jedem Fall mit, heize dann
aber nicht wie Leo Kast, sondern mache erstmal langsam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anthrazen schrieb:


> Machen die Stifte auch matt schwarz?
> 
> Also ich will bald wieder dahin!! Aber dann schieben und früher am morgen starten. Kommste dann auch mit?


----------



## Der_Graue (3. April 2012)

Lager einpressen, mit dem richtigen Werkzeug, absolut kein Problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Lager raus zu bekommen, ist schon eher eins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Komm vorbei, können wir in meiner Werkstatt machen.



Anthrazen schrieb:


> Lager einpressen würde ich machen lassen. Was Du halt fetten kannst ist der Raum zwischen Lager und Bolzen. Das hab ich jetzt beim Demo ja gemacht.


----------



## Anthrazen (3. April 2012)

Das hört sich gut an. Ich werde zur nächsten Saison meine Industrielager auch wechseln müssen.


----------



## Warpspinne (3. April 2012)

Dito. Ich wechsel meine dabn auch


----------



## Anthrazen (3. April 2012)

Wer fährt denn jetzt am Wochenende nach Willingen?


----------



## Der_Graue (3. April 2012)

Willingen, ist mir ein Ticken zu wild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich schaukele lieber, probehalber, erstmal durch den Westerwald 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anthrazen schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn jetzt am Wochenende nach Willingen?


----------



## Anthrazen (3. April 2012)

Ja denk ich mir 
Auf folgender Seite http://www.bikeparkmap.com/view/84/deutschland/bikewelt-willingen steht, dass der Park erst ab 15.04. befahrbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (3. April 2012)

Diese info ist falsch. Saison läufts hon seit 15.3  Und ich fahre so wie es aussieht alleine  aber es kommen ja noch genug vom SjF die ich kenn + 1 Fotograf^^ sind bis jetzt ca 14 Leute


----------



## Anthrazen (3. April 2012)

Also wenn das Wetter weiterhin so bescheiden bleibt im Sauerland (Schnee und Regen bei 2°C) dann fahre ich nicht mit meiner Freundin dahin. Das Wetter kann ich auch hier haben zum Wandern. Kann also evtl. sein, dass ich dann mitkomme. Mal sehen. Wollte dann evtl. auch nochmal nach Boppard. Ich werde Dich unterrichten.


----------



## Warpspinne (3. April 2012)

Also im HOCHSauerland sind es am Fr. 15C und leicht bewölkt


----------



## Anthrazen (3. April 2012)

Also ich weiß ja nicht, ob Du so einen internen "mach mal positiv" Rechner drin hast,  aber sowohl auf http://www.biken-willingen.de/wetter/, als auch auf wetter.com sind max. 3°C drin. Aber können uns ja einpacken. Ich sag Dir morgen bescheid, ob ich mitkomme.

*@alle anderen*. Wäre denn sonst noch jemand dabei (außer Lupo   ) und hätte noch einer Lust auf Boppard am Wochenende...


----------



## StephanM (4. April 2012)

Kommendes Wochenende komplett mitFamilien-Osterdings geblockt.....
Aber wir werden auf jeden Fall nochmal gemeinsam Boppard rocken!

Sieht dann ja so aus, als wenn wir ein gemeinsames Lager-Happening im kommenden Winter hätten, hehehe.
Jetzt gleich erstmal Zahnarzt und dann Schaffe.....


----------



## Warpspinne (4. April 2012)

Wie Antra, doch net weg mim Weibchen übers Weekend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (4. April 2012)

anthrazen schrieb:


> also wenn das wetter weiterhin so bescheiden bleibt im sauerland (schnee und regen bei 2°c) dann fahre ich nicht mit meiner freundin dahin. .............kann also evtl. Sein, dass ich dann mitkomme.



:d :d


----------



## Anthrazen (5. April 2012)

Falls jemand an diesem Wochenende noch nichts vorhat.

Micha und Ich sind auf jeden Fall in Boppard


----------



## Der_Graue (5. April 2012)

Skifahren ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anthrazen schrieb:


> Falls jemand an diesem Wochenende noch nichts vorhat.
> 
> Micha und Ich sind auf jeden Fall in Boppard


----------



## Anthrazen (5. April 2012)

Auch ja.  Je nachdem wies Wetter wird. Egal. Boppard rockt!


----------



## Warpspinne (5. April 2012)

Schlitten is schon rdy  Naja bei 12C und leicht bewölkt fällt kein Schnee


----------



## Balu. (5. April 2012)

Ich muss mich wegen meines Gesundheitszustands leider auf Reha biken beschränken, morgen gibt´s aber ne kleine Tour durch die heimischen Wälder...


----------



## Anthrazen (5. April 2012)

Darf ich mal indiskret fragen, warum Du Reha hast!?


----------



## Balu. (6. April 2012)

Ich habe offiziell keine Reha, aber nach längerer Krankheit fange ich lieber langsam und ohne Dauer- und Spitzenbelastungen an. Reha-biken eben ... vorletzte Woche die Rennradrunde hat mich schon gut geschlaucht, stundenlanges radeln ist noch nicht drin. Dabei habe ich eigentlich in einem Monat nen Marathon in der Pfalz ...

Morgen kommt ein ehemaliger Arbeitskollege zu Besuch und wir werden so 2-3 Stündchen locker mountainbiken gehen.


----------



## Warpspinne (6. April 2012)

Resumê des Tages : Boppard gerockt^^ und nicht mim Lift. Hochschieben is echt easy. 10-15 min und oben is man! Herrliches Wetter, fast nix los im Park! So muss es sein 


Anbei nochn Bildschän vom Antra im Anliger! ;D Er hatte am unteren Kicker die Schallmauer durchbrochen, deswegen ein wenig verschwommen!


----------



## Der_Graue (6. April 2012)

Nettes Pici, wie lange wart ihr da?
@All: frohe Ostern!
Gruß,
Lupo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (7. April 2012)

Von 11 bis 16 Uhr 

@ All : Am Montag basteln beim Antra ODER Stromberg. Wer ja lust hat kann sich melden


----------



## Anthrazen (7. April 2012)

Jepp Boppard rockt!! War spitze. Das nächste mal vorher schön Grillen und dann wieder ne Sause. 
Ich wäre für Basteln am Montag.


----------



## Warpspinne (8. April 2012)

Rein aus Anstand : Frohe Ostern ( wers feiert )  BTW Antra. Wassn nu mit Montag? Würde fahren aufn Flowtrail! Musst halt nur dein Demo zerlegen, also vorder+HR dann kanns bei mir aufn Rücksitz! Falls du Lust hast!


----------



## Anthrazen (8. April 2012)

Ne morgen nicht Flowtrail. Können gerne etwas basteln. Muss aber auch morgen noch fürs Diplom was machen.


----------



## Anthrazen (9. April 2012)

Keiner gemeldet?
Also bei der Plörre werden wir ja wahrscheinlich net bauen.


----------



## Warpspinne (9. April 2012)

Sry bin auch grad erst aufgewacht. Hab gestern zu tief ins glas geguckt unddas wetter is ja auch eher auf gammeln eingestellt. Demnächst mal


----------



## Hanniball84 (9. April 2012)

Hi 
Ich war heute paintball spielen wetter war zwar nicht der bringer aber war gut! 
frohe ostern noch von mir an alle!
mfg
johannes


----------



## StephanM (10. April 2012)

Moinsen,

wünsche dicke Eier gehabt zu haben!

Ich bin grad eben über was im Netz gestolpert:
http://bpwolken.blogspot.de/ - der bikepark in Wolken.
Das ist ja mal ganz in der Nähe hier - quasi oberhalb Koblenz (bei Bassenheim)

War da schonmal jemand? existiert der überhaupt noch? lohnt sich das? ....
Fragen über Fragen an nem Dienstag....

Greeetz,

Stephan


----------



## Warpspinne (10. April 2012)

Was sich alles bikepark schimpft. Glaub nicht das der noch aktuell is, da der letzte blogeintrag ja 2011 april war. Wie siehts denn aus mit dir biken Steph und Hannibal die Woche bzw. Wochenende ? LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaot93 (10. April 2012)

Ich hab das grade mal gegoogled und bin auf die ****book seite von denen gekommen.
Es sieht so aus, als wären die da immernoch schön am schaffe!
Ich guck mal ob ich die Fotos hier rein bekomme.











Die Bilder sind vom 8. März.

Hier die Facebook seite: https://www.facebook.com/bikepark.wolken


----------



## Warpspinne (10. April 2012)

Scheint ja zum Dirtpark mutiert zu sein.  Sieht trozdm gut aus!
@Kaot, wie heist du denn in Facebook?


----------



## kaot93 (11. April 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/Kaot93

Ganz einfach 

Ich denke dieser "Bikepark" war nie etwas anderes als ein Dirtpark, nur der Name war einfach deplaziert.


----------



## Warpspinne (13. April 2012)

@All : Jemand lust auf Stromberg am Sonntag?


----------



## Der_Graue (13. April 2012)

Lust ja, aber leider noch etwas zu früh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Warpspinne schrieb:


> @All : Jemand lust auf Stromberg am Sonntag?


----------



## Anthrazen (13. April 2012)

Wer wäre denn überhaupt dabei?? Hier ist ja tote Hose seit Oster****.
Ich würde eher nach Boppard. Ist kürzer und man hat mehr von.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaot93 (13. April 2012)

Sonntag bin ich raus... Montag fängt die Schule wieder an, bis dahin hab ich noch genug zu tun  Ausserdem wird erstmal ein Gabelservice angestrebt... Siffen kann man das schon gar nicht mehr nennen.


----------



## Warpspinne (13. April 2012)

Sonntag Boppard. Mhh klingt verlockend  Ich werde Samstag mal in den Bikepark Bendorf gehen. Die Line schaut nämlich verdammt gut aus, wurde überarbeitet, alles höher gemacht usw. Antra, vll solltest du auchmal gucken, dann können wir uns das bei dir Sparen.   Ich meld mich nochmal wegen Sonntag! Boppard wär aber auch ne gute Option!


----------



## Anthrazen (13. April 2012)

Welcher *Arsch"  wäre denn noch dabei?


----------



## Warpspinne (13. April 2012)

Vll is Jonas der Arsch am Sonntag dabei


----------



## kaot93 (14. April 2012)

Wie sieht das denn in Bendorf aus? Bisschen so wie Boppard oder besser/schlechter?
Würd mich echt interessieren weil ist halt echt nicht wirklich weit


----------



## Hanniball84 (14. April 2012)

Hi 
Morgen kann ich nicht is derby gladbach köln da muss ich ins stadion!!!


----------



## Warpspinne (14. April 2012)

Also war heute da. Is einfch nur Bombe! Besser als die Line in Rengsdorf, Sprünge schöner,weiter,mehr und höher. Wird auch noch viel gebaut sprich Shores,Wallrides X-Track usw. Ist richtig cool und lang ist die Line auch! Also wirklich sehr schön. Ich werd demnächst ein paar bilder in mein album hochladen  Cheers. Offizielle Eröffnung is am 28. Ab dann is frei befahrbar!


----------



## kaot93 (14. April 2012)

Geil dann haben wir auch einen bikepark ziemlich in der Nähe! Boppard sind ja dann doch wieder 75km eine Strecke...
Ich denke da werde ich dann auch öfters anzutreffen sein


----------



## Anthrazen (14. April 2012)

Hört sich gut an. Gibbet auch ne Seite dazu? Habe nichts gefunden. 
*Wie gut, dass ich mir jetzt extra ein Intese M9 bestellt habe. Ach ne Mist dann ist es ja wieder zu krass für das Bike.....*

Was ist eigentlich mit Steph los?


----------



## Hanniball84 (14. April 2012)

Wo ist der denn in bendorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (14. April 2012)

Ka. Vll Ostersonntag nicht überlebt? 

So hier die pics, auch wenn die RIIIIESIG sind xD


----------



## Anthrazen (14. April 2012)

Oha da darf ich üben.


----------



## Anthrazen (15. April 2012)

Aufruf an ALLE. Nächstes Wochenende (Sa oder So) Boppard mit Grillen, sofern das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt!


----------



## Warpspinne (15. April 2012)

Am Samstag ist Canyon Granfondo. Da möcht ich hin. VLl können wir ja mit mehreren fahren, danach ne runde Stadtwald oder Bierchen trinken. Macht immer Bock bei Canyon, auch wenn ich mir nie eins kaufen würd 

Wäre aber an beiden Tagen gewillt zu biken!  ALso bin auf jedenfall da dabei, wo sich mehr melden!


----------



## StephanM (16. April 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Gibbet auch ne Seite dazu? Habe nichts gefunden.
> *Wie gut, dass ich mir jetzt extra ein Intese M9 bestellt habe. Ach ne Mist dann ist es ja wieder zu krass für das Bike.....*
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit Steph los?


 

Ola,

ich bin noch da... hatte mal wieder ordentlich zu tun - alerdings diesmal wirklich daheim.... F**** Hasenkäfig bauen, etc..... All for da family!

Dann gestern mal mei Werkstatt aufgeräumt .... Jungejungejunge, ich seh da nach Jahren endlich mal wieder Boden!!!!.

Alter Falter, Bendorf sieht ja mal orntlich aus.... wo issen das da??????
Lukas, da musste aber gaaaaanz langsam runterfahren, weil sich die Standarts ja mittlerweile geändert haben. 

Nächstes WE bin ich wohl out of Order, weil Weibchen arbeiten muss und irgendwer auf die Kinners achtgeben sollte, sonst zünden die mein Haus an.

B.t.w.: Gibt's was neues von Lupo? letzte Info war ja, daß er mal wieder langsam auf's MTB wollte........

Haut rein,

Greeeetz,

der S.


----------



## Warpspinne (16. April 2012)

Zum canyon granfondo kannste die kids doch mitnehmen


----------



## Der_Graue (16. April 2012)

Bei Canyon war ich letzten Samstag.
Ein Kumpel hat sich dort ein Bike gekauft und abgeholt.
Der Servicemensch war so überheblich, da fahre ich so schnell nicht mehr hin.
Nee, Canyon kann mir gestohlen bleiben!

@ All: hat einer von euch vielleicht von etwas Magura Royal Blood ???
Habe vielleicht noch 20 ccl und muß meine Bremsen entlüften.
Wenn ja, mir einfach ne PM schreiben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Danke!
Gruß,
Lupo


----------



## StephanM (16. April 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Zum canyon granfondo kannste die kids doch mitnehmen


 
Das stimmt allerdings.... ich muss gugge....

@ Lupo: Jau, Canyon hat sich wohl schwerstens geändert, leider. Ich kenn das noch unter RadSport Arnold.... da konnt man auch damals einfach mal auf'n Käffchen und 'n bisschen Geschwätz vorbei kommen..... Schade eigentlich, war irgendwie gemütlich....


----------



## Warpspinne (16. April 2012)

Ich will die ja net heiraten bei canyon, nur schnäppchen absahnen. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (16. April 2012)

Schnäppchen, ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Denke, da kannste lange warten, vielleicht igendwas aus 2008 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Warpspinne schrieb:


> Ich will die ja net heiraten bei canyon, nur schnäppchen absahnen. ^^


----------



## J-Cop (16. April 2012)

falls ihr die woche mal zeit habt -> ich würd gern mal wieder biken gehen  

Am wochenende kann ich leider nicht, bin mal wieder in heidelberg auf nem geburtstag.. Wobei ich auch lieber mit zum granfondo gehen würde.. Letztes Jahr haben Micha und ich schon ein paar schnäppchen abgesahnt  Und Aufkleber gibt es da ja ohne ende !


----------



## Warpspinne (16. April 2012)

Ohmann, was machst du immer in heidelberg..fahr gefälligst mit uns rad^^ Wenn net grad deine Freundin Geburtstag hat musste da ja nicht hin  Spart Sprit


----------



## Anthrazen (16. April 2012)

StephanM schrieb:


> @ Lupo: Jau, Canyon hat sich wohl schwerstens geändert, leider. Ich kenn das noch unter RadSport Arnold.... da konnt man auch damals einfach mal auf'n Käffchen und 'n bisschen Geschwätz vorbei kommen..... Schade eigentlich, war irgendwie gemütlich....



Ja das kenne ich auch noch. Hab da in meinen Anfängerzeiten das Bike hingebracht.



BlackLupo schrieb:


> All: hat einer von euch vielleicht von etwas Magura Royal Blood ???



Ja habe ich. Ist aber schon ein paar Jahre alt. Sollte aber gehen. 


Tja Micha, scheint so, als würden wir wieder alleine fahren.


----------



## J-Cop (16. April 2012)

Ne, die schwester hat geburtstag..  bei der eröffnung vom bikepark bendorf bin ich aber auf jeden fall dabei!!


----------



## Warpspinne (16. April 2012)

Vll kommen Chaot und Hannibal ja mit. Mittlerweile dürfte er seine Federn ja haben oder? ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (16. April 2012)

Also bei der Eröffnung in Bendorf werde ich sicherlich nicht fahren.


----------



## kaot93 (16. April 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Vll kommen Chaot und Hannibal ja mit. Mittlerweile dürfte er seine Federn ja haben oder? ;P



Nach Bendorf komm ich auf jeden Fall!
Muss nur vorher noch die Code R fertig servicen (ich wechsel die Kolbendichtungen) und die Totem braucht auch noch neue Dichtungen und Staubabstreifer (material hab ich alles, Zeit eher mäßig ) 

Aber das bekomm ich schon hin... bin sau gespannt auf Bendorf!


----------



## agrohardtail (16. April 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Gibbet auch ne Seite dazu? Habe nichts gefunden.
> *Wie gut, dass ich mir jetzt extra ein Intese M9 bestellt habe. Ach ne Mist dann ist es ja wieder zu krass für das Bike.....*
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit Steph los?


blah blah blah geklärt blah blah blah


----------



## Warpspinne (16. April 2012)

@Kaot : Ja mach mal! Vll packste es ja bis zum Weekend


----------



## Der_Graue (17. April 2012)

Braucht einer von euch noch etwas von H+S Bikes?
Will mir dort das Royal Blood und Bremsbeläge kaufen, es muß frisches Blut in die Leitung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Werde heute Abend gegen 21:00 Uhr bestellen.

@Antra, danke für das Angebot


----------



## Warpspinne (17. April 2012)

Lupo hab dir ne PM geschrieben   BTW : Hat jemand für mich ein bischen JudyButter über? LG


----------



## Der_Graue (17. April 2012)

Habe noch was besseres, super syn Schmierstoff, Industriequalität, kann sogar in der Lebensmittelindustrie eingesetzt werden
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wie es schmeckt kann ich nicht sagen, kannst einen Bissen haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Warpspinne schrieb:


> Lupo hab dir ne PM geschrieben   BTW : Hat jemand für mich ein bischen JudyButter über? LG


----------



## StephanM (17. April 2012)

b.t.w.: Hab noch ne halbe Tube M-Prep - Federgabel-Schmiere.... weiß jetzt nit genau, ob ich das auch irgendwie in die RockShox bekomm, wenn ich die mal servicen sollte...
Wenn's jemand sonst brauchen kann, Bescheid geben.
Ansonsten liegt da noch ne Risse-Technologies - Dämpferpumpe rum. Mit Anschluss für AV. Gebrauchspuren sind dran, aber sollte noch funzen. Ist auch jetzt abzugeben gegen ne kleine Spende. ;-) Hab ja nix mehr mit Luftdämpfung und so, und wenn ich irgendwann mal zu unerwartetem Reichtum kommen sollte, dann hol ich mir ne neue.

Tja, was einem beim Werkstatt-Aufräumen so alles wieder in die Hände fällt.....

@ Lupo: Die Schläuche liegen noch schön brav für Dich bereit. Wenn wir uns das nächste Mal sehen sollten, bring ich sie einfach mit.


Evtl. komm ich mit de Kiddies am Sonntag auch zu Canyon, mal schauen...


----------



## StephanM (17. April 2012)

Äääääh, mit der Pumpe nochwas warten. Bin grad an sowas hier dran:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/150797318032?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Das Casting is ziemlich abgeranzt, aber dafür gibbet de Pulver-Mensch, hehehe.
Je nachdem, wie teuer die weggeht. Obwohl ich ja eigentlich keine DC-Gabel wollt....
Aber ich wollt ja auch immer drei Kettenblätter vorne fahren und davon bin ich jetzt ziemlich weit weg........

Hmmmmmmmm... man muss nachdenken, was man tut.....


----------



## Der_Graue (18. April 2012)

Haste gesehen, der Sack will 15 Okken für den Versand, echter ripp off
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








StephanM schrieb:


> Äääääh, mit der Pumpe nochwas warten. Bin grad an sowas hier dran:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/150797318032?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Das Casting is ziemlich abgeranzt, aber dafür gibbet de Pulver-Mensch, hehehe.
> Je nachdem, wie teuer die weggeht. Obwohl ich ja eigentlich keine DC-Gabel wollt....
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (18. April 2012)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Haste gesehen, der Sack will 15 Okken für den Versand, echter ripp off


 
Stimmt schon, 15Euronen sind schon ordentlich überteuert. Wenn sich dafür der erzielte Preis in Grenzen hält, geht's noch.

Was is das eigentlich für eine? die Junior-T Drop Off irgendwas? - Aber die hat doch 170mm FW...... - Anscheinend weiß der Kerl das selbst nit so genau...


----------



## Der_Graue (18. April 2012)

Ist ein ziemlich altes Teil ;-)
Hier hast einen Link zur Gabel:
http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/federgabeln/marzocchi-sueper-t-pro-a685/
oder:
http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/manufactor1_14.htm



StephanM schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, 15Euronen sind schon ordentlich überteuert. Wenn sich dafür der erzielte Preis in Grenzen hält, geht's noch.
> 
> Was is das eigentlich für eine? die Junior-T Drop Off irgendwas? - Aber die hat doch 170mm FW...... - Anscheinend weiß der Kerl das selbst nit so genau...


----------



## Warpspinne (18. April 2012)

Nach und nach wird aus dem Kona das Downhill Monster  Aber bitte, mit DC biste ja vorbe höher. Ich Sponsor die auch nen flacheren, weißen Lenker für umme + Specialized Vorbau wenn du willst!


----------



## Anthrazen (18. April 2012)

Bei der Gabel blitzt ja schon das blanke Magnesium durch.


----------



## Warpspinne (18. April 2012)

Ich würd die Steph ja eher zu der hier raten : http://www.ebay.de/itm/ZOOM-FLIGHT-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5d30a4be92

Oder ne schöne Fox 40 mit Kashima Beschichtung


----------



## Der_Graue (18. April 2012)

Da kann ich der Spinne nur beipflichten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lass die Finger von dem alten Mist, weist nicht, was die Jungs und Mädels mit dem Teil getrieben haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Einmal ne satte Landung gemacht und schon kannste Biken für Wochen vergessen, spreche da aus Erfahrung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Warpspinne schrieb:


> Ich würd die Steph ja eher zu der hier raten : http://www.ebay.de/itm/ZOOM-FLIGHT-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5d30a4be92
> 
> Oder ne schöne Fox 40 mit Kashima Beschichtung


----------



## J-Cop (18. April 2012)

Ich hätt mal kurz ne andere Frage.. 

Wahrscheinlich muss meine elixir 5 entlüftet und befüllt werden. Hat jemand die nötige Erfahrung bzw. das nötige Werkzeug ? Ich lass auch was springen  
Wenn nicht, geh ich eben in ne Werkstatt..
Danke im vorraus !


----------



## Der_Graue (18. April 2012)

Für Magurabremsen zu entlüften habe ich alles da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kommt darauf an, was du für einen Befüllstutzen brauchst, dann könnte ich deine entlüften, ist kein großes Ding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J-Cop schrieb:


> Ich hätt mal kurz ne andere Frage..
> 
> Wahrscheinlich muss meine elixir 5 entlüftet und befüllt werden. Hat jemand die nötige Erfahrung bzw. das nötige Werkzeug ? Ich lass auch was springen
> Wenn nicht, geh ich eben in ne Werkstatt..
> Danke im vorraus !


----------



## Warpspinne (18. April 2012)

Glaube nicht, das man das mit dem agura Kid rausbekommt. Da brauch man schon das Avid Bleedkit! Wär dann das hier : http://compare.ebay.de/like/150682470890?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

Wenn das aber klappt Lupo, dann komm ich gleich mit meiner noch vorbei zum entlüften =D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-Cop (18. April 2012)

ich kann morgen ja mal ein bild für dich machen  vielleicht reicht das ja aus..


----------



## Balu. (18. April 2012)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Für Magurabremsen zu entlüften habe ich alles da
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mineralöl in DOT Bremsen macht lustige Schaumpilze ! Also bitte nicht versuchen ...

Ich war lange nicht hier, hab zwischendurch auch mehr auf´m Rennrad gesessen als auf Stollenreifen. Aber eine Rheinsteigtour war dabei, schee war´s, auch wenn die neue Streckenführung um den Annahof bei Rheinbrol zum :kotz: ist


----------



## StephanM (19. April 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Ich würd die Steph ja eher zu der hier raten : http://www.ebay.de/itm/ZOOM-FLIGHT-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5d30a4be92
> 
> Oder ne schöne Fox 40 mit Kashima Beschichtung




Hmmmm... die Fox40 fällt da doch eher aus, weil wegen ich wollt mein Beik nicht unbedingt soooooooo aufrüsten

Zoom, ääh, ja nee, is klar.... - Hatte bisher noch nie das Vergnügen, so eine zu testen, und ich weiß nicht, ob ich's wirklich will

Und nur zum Posen ne DC-Gabel, die Schrott is.... dann kan ich auch die Tora weiter fahren.....

Ist halt nur ne Idee, ich schau immer wieder bei EBay rein, evtl. ergeben sich ja manchmal Schäppesse.


----------



## Der_Graue (19. April 2012)

Ich finde den Flohmarkt bei IBC besser, als ebay!
Dort sind einfach zu viele Assis, die nur ne schnelle Mark mit Mist verdienen wollen.
Habe schon ne Menge Parts über den Flohmarkt bei IBC gekauft und
bin bis jetzt noch nicht reingefallen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/18




StephanM schrieb:


> Hmmmm... die Fox40 fällt da doch eher aus, weil wegen ich wollt mein Beik nicht unbedingt soooooooo aufrüsten
> 
> Zoom, ääh, ja nee, is klar.... - Hatte bisher noch nie das Vergnügen, so eine zu testen, und ich weiß nicht, ob ich's wirklich will
> 
> ...


----------



## StephanM (19. April 2012)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Ich finde den Flohmarkt bei IBC besser, als ebay!
> Dort sind einfach zu viele Assis, die nur ne schnelle Mark mit Mist verdienen wollen.
> Habe schon ne Menge Parts über den Flohmarkt bei IBC gekauft und
> bin bis jetzt noch nicht reingefallen
> ...


 

Auch da schau ich immer mal wieder rein. Hab da auch schon viel gekauft (Rahmen, Gabel, Felgen, ....) und nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Es ist ja jetzt auch kein Muss, daß ich´mir unbedingt ne andere Gabel zulege, ich seh mir nur das Angebot auf'm Gebrauchtmarkt gerne an, und wenn dann evtl. mal 'n Schnapp dabei ist, dann greif ich halt zu.
Ist aber eh die Frage, ob das Sinn macht, wieder Schnellspanner vorne zu fahren oder lieber direkt auf Steckachse gehen, dann muss ich halt den LRS auch direkt mit austauschen......

b.t.w. .... ich kenn da jemanden, der hat da noch so 'ne Marzocchi Z150 und nen Sun-SingleTrack LRS rumgammeln .............. Aber ich will ja so wenig wie möglich ausgeben, bin doch armer Familienvadder ......

Greeetz,

S.


----------



## Warpspinne (19. April 2012)

Steph, hol dir halt ne gescheite 180mm gabel. SC. Für Freeride besser als ne dc wegen dem Lenkwinkel. Ne Domain 318 z.B. Die bekommste hintergergeschmissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (19. April 2012)

Nur mal so als Idee. Wenn Du in Zukunft noch mehr investieren willst, dann würde ich mir das Geld sparen und dann richtig zuschlagen. 
Hab erst vor kurzem wieder ein Nox Startrack 9.5 DH von einem Teamrider aus Österreich für 1250 gesehen. Das ist angesichts des gebotenen fast geschenkt. 
Und da halten die Teile dann auch. Wenn Du dir jetzt für 200-300e ne Gabel holst und dann der Rahmen irgendwann den Geist aufgibt wird es teuer. 
Nur mal so als Idee.


----------



## Warpspinne (19. April 2012)

Z.B. Steph : http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/500300/cat/42


----------



## Hanniball84 (19. April 2012)

Würde ich das bevorzugen!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/499826/cat/42


----------



## Warpspinne (19. April 2012)

Hast du die riesen Delle an der unteren Strebe des Hinterbaus nicht gesehen? Das schreit doch schon nach "Brich durch!"   Achja Hanni, sind die Federn da?  Und haste dein Schatz schonmal ausgeführt?


----------



## Der_Graue (19. April 2012)

Denke, dass gehört so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Beidseitig zu gleichmäßig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Warpspinne schrieb:


> Hast du die riesen Delle an der unteren Strebe des Hinterbaus nicht gesehen? Das schreit doch schon nach "Brich durch!"   Achja Hanni, sind die Federn da?  Und haste dein Schatz schonmal ausgeführt?


----------



## Anthrazen (19. April 2012)

Kann mich ans (geile) Bullit nicht mehr genau erinnern. Aber wenns so gehört, sind 850 einfach ein Schnäpchen fürs Bike.


----------



## StephanM (19. April 2012)

Hmmmmpfffff.... beides geile Bikes für schmales Geld.....
Aber derzeit sind tausend Euronen nicht ganz so einfach locker zu machen......

Ich muss ja jetzt auch nicht unbedingt dringenst nen neuen Hobel haben, wenn ich dann gut günstig Teile kaufen kann, dann soll's so sein, aber ein komplettes Beik ist trotz der günstigen Preise im Moment nicht drin..... Zudem das Coiler ja auch noch ordentlich funzt.....

War halt mit der Junior-T mal so'ne Idee, obwohl die halt echt schwer durchgerockt aussieht. Aber grundsätzlich hat Micha Recht mit der SC-Gabel.... Also noch bissel sparen und dann auf die Pirsch nach ner besseren Forke.

@ Antra: wenn der Rahmen den Geist aufgeben sollte, isses natürlich ziemlich doof und ich würde dann auch bestimmt ein bisschen viel über Kona schimpfen. Aber dann tät ich mich nach 'nem neuen Rahmen umschauen, mich dann in der Werkstatt einschließen und alles umrüsten....

Ääääähhhhhh.... jetzt mal was anderes, wer is am 28.04. in Bendorf?????


----------



## Anthrazen (19. April 2012)

Zum Fahren nicht, sonst evtl scho...


----------



## Warpspinne (19. April 2012)

Denke ich bin da, sollte gutes Wetter sein. Bei Nassen bedingungen is die Strecke echt doof. Zumal es der noch mehr schadet!


----------



## Hanniball84 (19. April 2012)

Federn sind da hab ich aber noch nicht drauf gemacht hab die woche viel zu tun auf der arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaot93 (19. April 2012)

So Gebel fertig, Bremsen müssen noch entlüftet werden...
War da nicht wer der ein Avid entlüftungskit haben wollte?
Ich hab ein nicht-originales aber funktioniert auch... Wir können das wenn du willst zusammen machen...
Dann komm ich einfach zu dir


----------



## Warpspinne (19. April 2012)

ja Kaot, meine Vorderbremse müsste mal entlüftet werden  Kann aber auch zu dir kommen  Und Jonas..der braucht glaub ich die hintere!


----------



## J-Cop (19. April 2012)

Ja, ich brauch nur die hintere.. 
Wär echt nett  
Wo wohnst du denn ?


----------



## StephanM (20. April 2012)

Sacht mal Jungens,

sollen wir uns evtl. am nächsten WE (28./29.04.) mal den Pilzpfad vornehmen?

War mal so'ne Idee.


----------



## kaot93 (20. April 2012)

Ich komme aus Steimel (hinter Puderbach)
Habe sogar noch einen Liter dot 4 hier.
machen wir einfach mal 'nen Termin aus ich weiß nur nicht genau ob ich das dieses WE noch schaffe. Ansonsten könnt ihr euch das Werkzeug auch ausleihen.


----------



## Der_Graue (20. April 2012)

Aber nur, wenn 100%ig die Sonne scheint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







StephanM schrieb:


> Sacht mal Jungens,
> 
> sollen wir uns evtl. am nächsten WE (28./29.04.) mal den Pilzpfad vornehmen?
> 
> War mal so'ne Idee.


----------



## Warpspinne (20. April 2012)

Wär dabei. kann man den denn mit ner Doppelbrücke fahren? Und wenn dann bitte am 29..weil 28 und Bendorf macht auf..da wollt ich scho gern hin 

@ So.. wie machen wirs morgen. Ich fahr gegen 11 zum Lupo, den Dremo abholen. Danach wollt ich zu Canyon Granfondo. Antra kommst du dann dahin? Und kommt noch wer von euch Banausen? Steph wie isses nu mit de Kiddies?


----------



## Balu. (20. April 2012)

Ich bin morgen auch bei Canyon, schon recht früh und ich hadere gerade mit mir mich bei diesem Eliminator auzumelden. Just for Fun. Mein letztes Dual-Slalom Rennen war 2001 ...

Vielleciht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## Warpspinne (20. April 2012)

Is das eliminator gedönse bei denen aufm gelände? Sag halt was du anziehst, dann hab ichs leichter. Am besten ein Bärenkostüm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (20. April 2012)

Mh habs grad erst gelesen. Würd lieber aktiv Biken. Mal sehen, was meine Freundin morgen so vor hat bzw. wie das Wetter zum Segeln ist.


----------



## Warpspinne (20. April 2012)

Ja aktiv biken kann man immernoch danach. Bleib vll ne stunde oder zwei da ubd dann boppard oder nicht? Reicht doch wenn wir um 1 rum fahren. Wenn du willst^^


----------



## StephanM (20. April 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Wär dabei. kann man den denn mit ner Doppelbrücke fahren? Und wenn dann bitte am 29..weil 28 und Bendorf macht auf..da wollt ich scho gern hin
> 
> @ So.. wie machen wirs morgen. Ich fahr gegen 11 zum Lupo, den Dremo abholen. Danach wollt ich zu Canyon Granfondo. Antra kommst du dann dahin? Und kommt noch wer von euch Banausen? Steph wie isses nu mit de Kiddies?



Ich wollt erst am Sonntag zu Canyon, weil am Samstag pack ich's net. Kiddies nehm ich mit.

Ich weiß nict, ob man den Pilzpfad mit DC fahren kann..... 
Guggst hier:
http://archive.trailhunter.de/gallery/cat157.html
sieht ziemlich technisch aus....
Auf der alten Trailhunter-Seite sind noch einige Trails hier in der Gegend gezeigt, dürften ja auch zu finden sein....


----------



## Balu. (20. April 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Is das eliminator gedönse bei denen aufm gelände? Sag halt was du anziehst, dann hab ichs leichter. Am besten ein Bärenkostüm



Ja, die Strecke führt bei denen einmal ums Haus und durch die Dreckhügel daneben. Falls ich mitfahre dann im alten Mannschaftstrikot. Das könnte nur vielleicht etwas spannen ...


----------



## Warpspinne (20. April 2012)

alles klar, dann halte ich danach ausschau  nach dem figurbetonten adoniskörper aufn men Torque


----------



## Balu. (20. April 2012)

Nee nee, kein Torque für die Strecke. Mein Endorfin Hardtail wennschon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanniball84 (21. April 2012)

falls einer ein günstigen bike sucht
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/500825/cat/42
verkäfer kommt aus koblenz


----------



## StephanM (21. April 2012)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn 100%ig die Sonne scheint



Jau, das mit der Sonne und dem Pilzpfad is schon richtig. Bei Sick-Wetter sollte man den besser wohl nicht runter fahren...


----------



## Anthrazen (22. April 2012)

Wie wars bei Canyon?


----------



## Warpspinne (22. April 2012)

Lame.


----------



## Anthrazen (22. April 2012)

Inwiefern? War nix loß oder nix geboten?


----------



## Warpspinne (22. April 2012)

Beides  War wirklich wenig! So, sollen wir schonmal planen fÃ¼rs lange Maiwochenende? Bzw. fÃ¼r den Montag? Wollte ja erst auf die MayDay fahren, hab aber keinen Bock 64â¬ fÃ¼rn Ticket + Bahnkarte auszugeben. WÃ¼rd daher gern nach Willingen oder einen anderen Bikepark fahren. Vll auch Stromberg! Aber dann mit Grillen und chillen  WÃ¼rd mich freuen wenn ein paar Zeit hÃ¤tten!


----------



## Anthrazen (23. April 2012)

Ja wer wäre denn alles dabei?  Willst Du dann einen Tag fahren? Montag wäre doch supi. ;-)
Muss aber schauen, dass mein VR noch so ist wie es soll nach dem letzten Sturz. Könnte ich bei Dir mitfahren? 
Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## Warpspinne (23. April 2012)

Also Montag habe ich Schule bis blablub 13.45! Würde dann vll so 14 uhr rum fahren. Eventuell erstmal Boppard und dann am freien Dienstag Stromberg. Ma guckenw ies mit fahren is, denke schon müssen dann nur Rücksitze umlegen weil der ständer das Gewicht nicht verträgt..das Biest  Ma gucken, wer noch alles mitwill!


----------



## Anthrazen (23. April 2012)

Ja gut nach Boppard kann ich selber fahren! Dann diesmal aber richtig mit Grillen am Parkplatz oben oder!?


----------



## Warpspinne (23. April 2012)

Ja. Diesmal vergesse ich das Fleisch NICHT!  UNd schön Grillen und soo... Jaa cool, also am Dienstag dann oder wie oder wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (23. April 2012)

Mir wäre Montag lieber! Boppard oder? Aber mal sehen, was die anderen sagen.


----------



## Warpspinne (23. April 2012)

Jo dann muss ich montag früher feierabend machen


----------



## Anthrazen (23. April 2012)

Aso stimmt ja. Die meisten werden Montag ja nicht frei haben. Dann evtl. Dienstag.

Also @all. Macht mal ne Ansage!


----------



## J-Cop (23. April 2012)

also.. Ich bin wie gesagt am 28 auf jeden fall dabei ! Dann hätte ich den 29./30. Zeit. Nur am 1. gehts bei mir nicht..
Ich hoffe man sieht sich mal


----------



## Der_Graue (24. April 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich am Montag arbeiten darf oder nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Am 1ten Mai habe ich mich schon verabredet.
Dafür freue ich mich aber auf den Pilzpfad am Sonntag


----------



## Warpspinne (24. April 2012)

Okese. Also trocken ham ses ja net gemeldet..von daher ma sehn! Aber warm wirds! Denke ich bin dann samstag in Bendorf, sonntag Pilzpfad un Montag dann Boppard. Würde dann  früher feierabend machen damit wir so 13-13.30 rum fahren können wenn ihr wollt


----------



## StephanM (24. April 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmm..... Servwurst.......

Also, Freitag geht bei mir evtl, wenn ich nicht irgendwo buddeln muss. Samstag erst nachmittags ab irgendwann, weil Frau muss morgens arbeiten. Sonntags haben wir bei Bekannten so`n Kaffee-Kuchen-Quatsch, Montags geht wieder (aber erst nach der Arbeit) und am 01.Mai is Family-Day......
Ich bräuchte irgendwie 'nen Klon, der mcih bei den ganzen Familien-Bekannten-Pflichtveranstaltungen vertritt, damit ich das Coiler wieder ausreiten kann.... 

Wie würde es denn aussehen mit Freitag-Pilzpfad anstatt Sonntag?


----------



## Warpspinne (24. April 2012)

Wann hast du denn am Montag feierabend Steph? Ich kann auch am Freitag den Pilzpfad, dann aber erst nach 14 uhr!


----------



## Der_Graue (24. April 2012)

Och neee, Freitag darf ich malochen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Außerdem soll doch die Strecke trocken sein, oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Denke, wir verschieben das Ganze bis es wirklich trocken ist, denn das hier kann kein entspanntes Biken werden, einfach zuviel Stress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






StephanM schrieb:


> Hmmmmmmmmm..... Servwurst.......
> 
> Also, Freitag geht bei mir evtl, wenn ich nicht irgendwo buddeln muss. Samstag erst nachmittags ab irgendwann, weil Frau muss morgens arbeiten. Sonntags haben wir bei Bekannten so`n Kaffee-Kuchen-Quatsch, Montags geht wieder (aber erst nach der Arbeit) und am 01.Mai is Family-Day......
> Ich bräuchte irgendwie 'nen Klon, der mcih bei den ganzen Familien-Bekannten-Pflichtveranstaltungen vertritt, damit ich das Coiler wieder ausreiten kann....
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (24. April 2012)

Lupo, musst du am Montag auch schaffen oder kommste mit nach Boppard? Weiste schon genaueres?  LG


----------



## Der_Graue (24. April 2012)

Weiß net, is noch nix bekannt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Warpspinne schrieb:


> Lupo, musst du am Montag auch schaffen oder kommste mit nach Boppard? Weiste schon genaueres?  LG


----------



## Anthrazen (24. April 2012)

Oder es bleibt halt jeder Zuhause. Dann müssen wir nicht so viel Planen.


----------



## Warpspinne (24. April 2012)

Also ich fahr auf jedenfall am Montag/Dienstag Rad. Mit oder ohne euch


----------



## Anthrazen (24. April 2012)

Ja ich auch. 
Wann Boppard? Mo oder Di?


----------



## Warpspinne (24. April 2012)

Also ich hätt lust am Dienstag wenn du da kannst. Bin halt schon weg von den 1.mai sauftouren, die kann man halt jedes Wochenende machen^^ Wann passts dir besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (25. April 2012)

Hab vorhin bei der Segeltheorie erfahren, dass am Dienstag Saisoneröffnung zum Segeln aufm Laacher See ist. Da werde ich wahrscheinlich sein. Klär ich aber heute ab.


----------



## Warpspinne (25. April 2012)

Soso. Captain Iglo..


----------



## Anthrazen (25. April 2012)

Hab auch mal das Wetter gecheckt. Soll ja nicht so trocken werden.


----------



## Warpspinne (25. April 2012)

Stromberg Sonntag leicht bewölt und 22C  Perfekt!  Boppard leichter regen am Montag..naja ma sehn. Geht ja noch  Schlammschlacht halt..geil!


----------



## StephanM (25. April 2012)

Hey Folks,

wie sieht´s Freitag mit Pilzpfad aus?
um 15:00h am Parkplatz vom H.a.P.?
Wird ne lustige Pilz-Suche.

Greeeetz,
Der S.


----------



## Warpspinne (25. April 2012)

Alles klar. Da bin ich dabei! Aber was is H.a.P? Pls answer me per PM!


----------



## Der_Graue (26. April 2012)

Schade, Freitag kann ich nicht, habe eine Termin beim Physiotherapeut.
Gruß, Lupo



StephanM schrieb:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> wie sieht´s Freitag mit Pilzpfad aus?
> um 15:00h am Parkplatz vom H.a.P.?
> ...


----------



## Hanniball84 (26. April 2012)

Ich bin leider das ganze lange we verplant kann also nicht mit!
Wollte aber vielleicht am sonntag den 6.5. mal nach stromberg!


----------



## Anthrazen (26. April 2012)

Muss morgen und Montag Arbeiten. Von daher Essig. Am Dienstag bin ich Segeln. Also nur We meinerseits.


----------



## Warpspinne (26. April 2012)

Sorrääää Steph. Ich muss für morgen absagen. Hab leider keine Zeit, kam was wichtiges dazwischen. Samstag und Sonntag bin ich jedoch mim Bike unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (26. April 2012)

Wo willst Du denn am We fahren?


----------



## Warpspinne (26. April 2012)

Bendorf am Samstag ( eventuell) und Stromberg am Sonntag ( sicher)


----------



## kaot93 (27. April 2012)

Wieviel Uhr ist denn wer von euch in Bendorf anzutreffen?
Komme so wies aussieht doch alleine und wollte nicht unbedingt so ganz alleine da fahren


----------



## Warpspinne (27. April 2012)

Ka. Ob das bei dem Dreckswetter so gut wird...schaumamama bin aber net da..bin auf Lan Party.


----------



## kaot93 (27. April 2012)

So ich hab gehört dass morgen erst bisschen Regen so bis neun und dann trocken und nachher sonne...
Also wir lassen uns überraschen


----------



## StephanM (27. April 2012)

Hey Folks!

hab den Pilzpfad gefunden!!! - Ultraheftig!!! Selbst die Chicken-Ways, wenn denn welche da sind, sind schon extrem. Bin danach zum runterkommen noch den Köppel in Oberbieber am Stausee gefahren...
Ich glaube aber, daß der Pilzpfad mit DC-Gabel nicht fahrbar ist - zu eng.

Hab natürlich mein Portemonnaie und meine Papiere verloren. Aber ein freundlicher Freerider hat's gefunden und mich angerufen. Wie geil ist das denn?!?! Gibt doch noch ehrliche Leute!!! Gruß an Micha K. Aus Neuwied - Viel Spaß morgen auf'm Pfad.

Bis denne, Fotos stelle ich online.


----------



## J-Cop (28. April 2012)

@kaot : denke, ich bin gegen 2/3 da.. Allerdings ohne bike, geh später noch weg..


----------



## Warpspinne (28. April 2012)

So..gestern um 19 uhr GW2 angefangen und grad fertig geworden...ich fahr heut kein Rad mehr  Viel Spaß in Bendorf.


----------



## Der_Graue (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo Everybody, 
lebt ihr noch, oder habt ihr euch am 1sten Mai so abgeschossen ?





Gruß, BL

PS:11:11 Uhr geschrieben, dat soll mir erst einer mal nachmachen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (2. Mai 2012)

Helau ! Ich habe die letzten Tage mehr mit biken verbracht anstatt mit forengekritzel  läuft halt alles über facebook^^


----------



## Der_Graue (2. Mai 2012)

Oh, du Glücklicher, erzähl mal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



facebuuk is no good vor mie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Warpspinne schrieb:


> Helau ! Ich habe die letzten Tage mehr mit biken verbracht anstatt mit forengekritzel  läuft halt alles über facebook^^


----------



## Anthrazen (2. Mai 2012)

Ich denk Du warst nur am Sonntag in Stromberg?


----------



## Warpspinne (3. Mai 2012)

So Stromberg, Montag Brex, Dienstag Bendorf..  Wann fahren wir mal wieder zusammen? Boppard oder so wär nice  Allerdings kommt mein neues Jacket erst nächste Woche iwann..


----------



## Anthrazen (3. Mai 2012)

Ich vermisse das Biken schon.
Hab jetzt bedingt durch Diplomarbeit für Boppard etc. nur am We Zeit. 
Jetzt am Sonntag bin ich Segeln.


----------



## Warpspinne (3. Mai 2012)

Okay. Am 19 fahren kaot, ich und noch andere nach Beerfelden. Soweit ich weis campen wir auch ne nacht da. Kannst ja mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (3. Mai 2012)

An sich ja. Hab ne Woche später Theorieprüfung Segeln. Von daher mach ichs spontan.
BTW wie war Bendorf?


----------



## Warpspinne (4. Mai 2012)

War gut! Auch wenn manche Sprünge geisteskrank sind


----------



## StephanM (7. Mai 2012)

Jo Leute,

ich wollt evtl. am Sonntag 'n Türchen fahren.

Haus am Pilz - Hasenpfad - Hausenborn - irgendwas in Stromberg (evtl. Strecke) - wieder zurück durch de Wald zum Haus am Pilz (dann evtl. Pilzpfad & Köppel, wenn's noch reicht von der Puste).
werden - denke mal - ca. 25 km... 


Wer hat Bock?

Haut rein,

Stephan


----------



## Der_Graue (7. Mai 2012)

Bock hätte ich schon, wann soll´s losgehen?
Ist nächster Sonntag Muttertag?
Wenn ja, dann könnte ich nur vormittags.


----------



## StephanM (7. Mai 2012)

... SHICE !!! - den hat ich total vergessen !!!!

Hmmmmmmm.... wenn ich mich da den ganzen Tag verpisse, dann wird's aber richtig lustig bei mir zuhause....
Mal guggen... Vormittags, das wird knapp, oder meinste wir kriegen das von 09:00h bis ~13:00h durch?


----------



## Der_Graue (7. Mai 2012)

Kenne die Strecke nicht, aber 25 km mache ich locker in 2h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kommt aber immer auf die HM an


----------



## Der_Graue (7. Mai 2012)

*Muttertag 2012: *Sonntag, den 13.5.2012
*Muttertag 2013: *Sonntag, den 12.5.2013
*Muttertag 2014: *Sonntag, den 11.5.2014
*Muttertag 2015: *Sonntag, den 10.5.2015
*Muttertag 2016: *Sonntag, den 8.5.2016

*Muttertag* ist kein gesetzlicher Feiertag in Deutschland.

Damit es ja keiner vergisst


----------



## StephanM (7. Mai 2012)

DANKE!!!
Das darf ich nicht meinem Weibchen zeigen, sont heißt's wieder:
*DU HAST'S DOCH GEWUSST !!!*




BlackLupo schrieb:


> *Muttertag 2012: *Sonntag, den 13.5.2012
> *Muttertag 2013: *Sonntag, den 12.5.2013
> *Muttertag 2014: *Sonntag, den 11.5.2014
> *Muttertag 2015: *Sonntag, den 10.5.2015
> ...


----------



## Der_Graue (7. Mai 2012)

Gern geschehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Denke, wir warten mal ab wie´s Wetter am WE werden soll.
Dann können wir immer noch planen


----------



## Warpspinne (7. Mai 2012)

Ach kack auf Muttertag. Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (7. Mai 2012)

Flegel, wo wärst du ohne deine Mutter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Warpspinne schrieb:


> Ach kack auf Muttertag. Bin dabei!


----------



## Warpspinne (7. Mai 2012)

Tja, das weis ich nicht..vll grad iwo in Whistler die Trails am shreddern


----------



## Der_Graue (7. Mai 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Tja, das weis ich nicht..vll grad iwo in Whistler die Trails am shreddern


----------



## Anthrazen (7. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei, aber sicherlich nicht 25km mitm Demo.


----------



## Warpspinne (7. Mai 2012)

Pilzpfad würd ich auf jedenfall mal gern fahren, Wenn ihr lust habt könnten wir aber auch hier in Bendorf rumbiken  Aber wie gesagt, wenn ihr fahrt bin ich dabei. Hausebur is uch immer good! Danach fahr ich bestimmt noch zum Meisel schön ne Currywurst essen!


----------



## Der_Graue (7. Mai 2012)

Currywurscht nur beim Schmuddeljupp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Warpspinne schrieb:


> Pilzpfad würd ich auf jedenfall mal gern fahren, Wenn ihr lust habt könnten wir aber auch hier in Bendorf rumbiken  Aber wie gesagt, wenn ihr fahrt bin ich dabei. Hausebur is uch immer good! Danach fahr ich bestimmt noch zum Meisel schön ne Currywurst essen!


----------



## StephanM (8. Mai 2012)

Ääääh... Du hast da noch so'n geiles R-M rumstehen, was nur wieder reanimiert werden muss.... 
Bau das doch zum Touren-Freerider auf, dann haste für jede Gelegenheit das passende Gefährt.



Anthrazen schrieb:


> Bin dabei, aber sicherlich nicht 25km mitm Demo.


----------



## StephanM (8. Mai 2012)

Ausserdem bin ich heute um 16:30 am Haus am Pilz und fahr 'n kleines Ründchen...
Wer Bock hat kommt mit.


----------



## Anthrazen (8. Mai 2012)

Tja Steph, mit dem Rocky gehts mir wie mit deinem Kona. Der Geldbeutel ist leider nicht immer pralle...
Es war schon immer teuer zwei Zigaretten auf einmal zu Rauchen......
Und Demo reicht auch erstmal. Würde demnächst auch gerne mal wieder mit ALLEN (also wirklich ALLE  ) nach Boppard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (9. Mai 2012)

Vll an dem kommenden langen Wochenende?^^


----------



## Anthrazen (9. Mai 2012)

Ob ich Do frei hab weiß ich noch net. Aber Freitag werde ich Arbeiten müssen.


----------



## StephanM (9. Mai 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> Tja Steph, mit dem Rocky gehts mir wie mit deinem Kona. Der Geldbeutel ist leider nicht immer pralle...
> Es war schon immer teuer zwei Zigaretten auf einmal zu Rauchen......
> Und Demo reicht auch erstmal. Würde demnächst auch gerne mal wieder mit ALLEN (also wirklich ALLE  ) nach Boppard.


 
Was musst Du denn am Rocky noch alles machen bzw. was brauchst Du denn noch alles?
Boppard wär mal wieder cool....

So, Tour gestern gemacht.
Gruß noch an Jens von den Brexbachgemsen, der mich den Berg hochgeschliffen hat  !!! Und vor allen Dingen Danke für die Führung.... Ich hätt mich sonst zum Kindermädchen gesucht.

Hasenpfad sieht derzeit echt miserabel aus - überall Gerümpel von den Holzmenschen. Dicke Schlepper-Spuren und so'n Kram... Nicht wirklich schön ... Hausenborn war da schon geiler - da kommen ja auch keine Trecker hin !!!
Dann den Hang rauf Richtung Isenburg - Siedlung und durch den Wald wieder runter in's Sayntal und zurück zum Haus am Pilz, wegen Auto.
Hatte eben mal auf Karte geschaut - 26km und 750HM... Alter Falter, ich muss an meiner Kondition arbeiten!!!
Das nächste mal mach ich bei so'ner Tour andere Reifen drauf und nehm nicht mehr den retro-Troy-Lee-Helm mit, sondern ne normale Nußschale.

Würde demnächst gerne Bendorf - Hausenborn - Isenburg - Stromberg - Bendorfer Stadtwald - Römerturm fahren. Sind etwa 23km und etwas über 800HM  .... Bloß nicht in den Wald kotzen, das kommt schlecht :kotz:.

ride on,

Stephan


----------



## StephanM (9. Mai 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Vll an dem kommenden langen Wochenende?^^


 
An dem WE muss Frauchen arbeiten. Und die Kinners kann ich nicht nach Boppard mitnehmen.... Aber die sind wenigstens mittlerweile mit dem MTB-Virus infiziert  - Wünschen sich beide Mountainbikes....
*ENDLICH!!!! ES GIBT EINEN GOTT!!!*


----------



## Warpspinne (9. Mai 2012)

Können ja anstatt am römerturm durchn bikepark bendorf runter..da haben wir deutlich mehr spaß


----------



## StephanM (9. Mai 2012)

Auch das ist gern angenommen ... ich wollt am Sonntag schon recht früh morgens los wegen de Muddadag. Also gegen 08:00h abfahren, dann is der ganze Sonntag noch für die Mutti da




Warpspinne schrieb:


> Können ja anstatt am römerturm durchn bikepark bendorf runter..da haben wir deutlich mehr spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (13. Mai 2012)

Wart ihr nun heute? Wie dem auch sei, ich mach mich jetzt mal aufn Heimweg vom NoJokes Trail^^


----------



## StephanM (13. Mai 2012)

Jepp.

bin heute um 08:00h (welch unchristliche Zeit !!!) vom Schmetterlingspark abgefahren. Hausenborn (Fast in den Wald gekotzt - meine Pumpe lässt noch sehr zu Wünschen übrig...) - Isenburg nach Stromberg hoch, dann auf den Traumpfad in die Brex runter (sehr geiler Pfad), das geht ganz am Anfang an ein paar kleinen Bauwerken (Table, Anlieger, klitzekleiner Drop) vorbei, aber nix Besonderes. Der Pfad ist definitiv besser... Dann wieder von der Brex rauf zum Römerturm (bisschen gewürgt), wieder runter und ab zum Auto....
Etwa 20km und ca. 750HM.... War ne schöne Tour, leider alleine....

Wie war Euer Tag?



Warpspinne schrieb:


> Wart ihr nun heute? Wie dem auch sei, ich mach mich jetzt mal aufn Heimweg vom NoJokes Trail^^


----------



## Der_Graue (14. Mai 2012)

Hi Stephan, wenn du schon in Stromberg bist, komme nächstens bei mir vorbei (Nauort). Anschliessend könnte man zusammen fahren. Dann könnte ich dir noch ein paar weitere Highlights hier aus der Gegend zeigen. Die Jungs hier, haben im Wald kräftig gearbeitet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, dass könnte dir /Euch gefallen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ansonsten, bin ich gestern in der Brex und Umgebung ca. 35 km und auch mit 750 Hm geradelt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bin allerdings erst um 9 Uhr auf Tour, früher, geht es nur schwerlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Bin passionierter Schläfer!

Gruß,
BL



StephanM schrieb:


> Jepp.
> 
> bin heute um 08:00h (welch unchristliche Zeit !!!) vom Schmetterlingspark abgefahren. Hausenborn (Fast in den Wald gekotzt - meine Pumpe lässt noch sehr zu Wünschen übrig...) - Isenburg nach Stromberg hoch, dann auf den Traumpfad in die Brex runter (sehr geiler Pfad), das geht ganz am Anfang an ein paar kleinen Bauwerken (Table, Anlieger, klitzekleiner Drop) vorbei, aber nix Besonderes. Der Pfad ist definitiv besser... Dann wieder von der Brex rauf zum Römerturm (bisschen gewürgt), wieder runter und ab zum Auto....
> Etwa 20km und ca. 750HM.... War ne schöne Tour, leider alleine....
> ...


----------



## StephanM (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo Lupo,

das nächste Mal sag ich Bescheid... Bis ich dann in Nauort bin, ist's ja auch schon 09:30h rum.... dann kannste noch 'n bisschen länger Schlafen

Gruß,

S



BlackLupo schrieb:


> Hi Stephan, wenn du schon in Stromberg bist, komme nächstens bei mir vorbei (Nauort). Anschliessend könnte man zusammen fahren. Dann könnte ich dir noch ein paar weitere Highlights hier aus der Gegend zeigen. Die Jungs hier, haben im Wald kräftig gearbeitet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Der_Graue (14. Mai 2012)

Mach dass, bin immer für ein Tourchen zu haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß,
L



StephanM schrieb:


> Hallo Lupo,
> 
> das nächste Mal sag ich Bescheid... Bis ich dann in Nauort bin, ist's ja auch schon 09:30h rum.... dann kannste noch 'n bisschen länger Schlafen
> 
> ...


----------



## Warpspinne (15. Mai 2012)

Am 19. gehts in den Bikepark Beerfelden. Vll komtm ja noch einer mit! Ansonsten können wir an dem langen Weekend ja nochmal Boppard rocken  @Steph und Antra! :> Lupo natürlich auch, wenn er will.


----------



## StephanM (15. Mai 2012)

Frauchen Aaabaid ....
und Samstags muss der Stephan auch noch bissel Schaffe.... wird eher nix....

Hmmmmmmpffffff


----------



## Der_Graue (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo Spider, danke für die Einladung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Am Vatertag zieht es mich mit dem Bike ins Lahntal und an Pfingsten bin ich komplett in Stromberg auf ner DIMB-Veranstaltung *Flowtrail-Touren*




Bin also etwas verplant, Samstag ging evtl. noch was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Warpspinne schrieb:


> Am 19. gehts in den Bikepark Beerfelden. Vll komtm ja noch einer mit! Ansonsten können wir an dem langen Weekend ja nochmal Boppard rocken  @Steph und Antra! :> Lupo natürlich auch, wenn er will.


----------



## Anthrazen (15. Mai 2012)

Wir werden sicher noch viele Termine dieses Jahr "zusammen" finden.^^

Also ich muss leider sagen, dass auch bei mir die nächsten zwei Wochenenden mit Lernen drauf gehen. Danach werde ich wieder aktiv sein!!!!


----------



## Warpspinne (15. Mai 2012)

"Wir werden sicher noch viele Termine dieses Jahr "zusammen" finden.^^ " :,D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (18. Mai 2012)

Hey Ho!

Samstag nachmittag wollt ich bissel fahren....
Entweder wieder Bendorf  Hausenborn - Stromberg - Brex - Römerturm, oder de Bikepark Bendorf...... Ma gugge.
Noch wer Lust?


----------



## Warpspinne (18. Mai 2012)

BP Bendorf, meld dich mal wenn du da bist bzw kurz davor. Vll komme ich dann auch


----------



## StephanM (18. Mai 2012)

Allklar!



Warpspinne schrieb:


> BP Bendorf, meld dich mal wenn du da bist bzw kurz davor. Vll komme ich dann auch


----------



## snow_j (19. Mai 2012)

Heyho,

habe seit langem nochmal mein Bike mit in der Heimat und wollte zwischen dem 26.05-03.06 ein paar Touren fahren. Vielleicht kann man ja die ein oder andere gemeinsam bestreiten, vor allem weil ich mir mal gern den Pilzpfad ansehen wollen würde.


----------



## Warpspinne (28. Mai 2012)

Servus ihr kaoten^^ antra schreibt ja am Dienstag prüfung u d meine sind auch rum. Also könnte man langsam mal wieder radeln , auch unter der Woche. Wie wärs denn nochmal mit nem Bike& Grill Tag in Boppard, oder ein besuch in Willingen? Lg


----------



## Anthrazen (28. Mai 2012)

Krass hast Du Dir gemerkt!! 
Ich will umbedingt wieder aufs Rad. Muss während der Woche bis 15-16:00 Uhr Arbeiten. Von daher gerne auch unter der Woche. Nur Boppard lohnt sich dann net so recht. Na mal sehen. Was ist denn mit dem Rest?


----------



## Hanniball84 (29. Mai 2012)

Hi unter der Woche ab 15:00 Uhr wäre ich auch für eine Tour zu haben ab 15:00 Uhr!


----------



## StephanM (1. Juni 2012)

Hey! ich lebe auch noch!!!
Hmmmm... unter der Woche is bei mir schlecht, weil viel zu tun ist.

Fahre halt im Moment öfter mal AM-Touren....
Sowas wie: Bendorf - Hausenborn - Stromberg - Brex - Römerturm.
Oder: Rodenbach - Monrepos / Christianshütte - Datzeroth - WiedWanderWeg - ....
Aber das fällt für Lukas mit dem Demo-Panzer eher aus....

Ist aber dann immer recht spontan, ich setzt das dann aber hier rein, und wer kommt der kommt.

Aber auf Boppard hätt ich schon mal wieder Lust.

Greeetz,

S.


----------



## Warpspinne (1. Juni 2012)

Is ja bald langes weekend! Dann Boppard oder Willingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (2. Juni 2012)

Hmmmmm.... muss zwar Freitags noch Aaabaide, aber Boppard wär mal wieder 'ne Reise wert... ich muss schauen, was la Familia plant.


----------



## StephanM (2. Juni 2012)

B.t.w.: war letztens in Bendorf, netter kleiner Bikepark.... Die Strecke macht echt Spaß!


----------



## kaot93 (3. Juni 2012)

Ich bin raus...  Fahr ab dem 8. (also Freitag) eine Woche auf Studienfahrt 
Ab nach Italien! Leider ohne bike-.-
Aber dann kann ich mal meinen Dämpfer zum Tuning schicken 
Grüße!


----------



## J-Cop (7. Juni 2012)

Heyho! 
Ich lebe auch noch  

Habe momentan auch wieder mehr zeit.. Bin aber erst nachmittags unter der woche gegen 4 daheim.. :/ Also falls wer zeit und lust hat, einfach melden ! Ich würde sehr gern wieder mehr fahren !!
Ich hab garnicht mitbekommen, dass ihr hier noch schreibt.. :/ Deswegen bin ich jetzt erst wieder on  Muss mal wieder regelmäßiger hier rein.. 
Greetz !!


----------



## StephanM (8. Juni 2012)

Joho....
am Sonntagmorgen fahr ich mal wieder 'ne kleine Tour...
Bendorf - Hausenborn - Stromberg - Brex - Römerturm
Ich werde wohl um 08:00h ab dem Schmetterlingspark starten.

Wer Bock hat ....


Greeetz,

Stephan


----------



## inkon (9. Juni 2012)

[email protected],

wollte mich hier bei euch kurz vorstellen. ich bin neu hier in eurem "gebiet" und komme ursprünglich aus Aachen.

nach einem kurzen Zwischenstopp in Norwegen bin ich nun hier in Bendorf gelandet und bekomme evtl. ein haus in hardt.

ich habe mir den bikepark in Bendorf die tage zu fuss (mein spicy ist noch in Aachen im lager) mal angesehen. ziemlich krass mit wirklich verrückten Sprüngen. aber trotzdem "alle Achtung!!.

sehr gut ausgebaut, gepflegt und super abgesichert.

in Aachen sind die Jungs auch dabei einen bikepark durchzusetzen.

für tipps wie ihr das mit den zuständigen Behörden abgeklärt habt wäre ich sehr dankbar und würde den Jungs in Aachen sicherlich helfen können.

nichts desto trotz:

da ich im letzten september einen ziemlich schlimmen bikeunfall (die 2 obersten HW gebrochen, beide hande usw. suche ich nun hier in der nähe ein paar spots die zum Wiedereinstieg taugen (bin ein älteres Semester). 

habe mir hier alles durchgelesen und hoffe auf ein paar spot tipps. 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (9. Juni 2012)

Wah Stephan du monster  also ich will mit Jonas morgen in bikepark Bendorf. Willst du echt schon um 8 los? Das is ja mitten innder Nacht..naja ich schau ma.. Ansonsten willten wir demnächst mit allemann nochma nach Boppard  komm da mit!! 


@inkon: Herzlich Willkommen in Bendorf  also spots zum üben sind römerturm und der Dirtpark  würden uns aber auch freuen wenn du uns in den Bikepark Boppard begleitest  sind vom Alter her gemischt. Von 22- 40+ is alles dabei  wenn du dein Bike her hast kannste dich ja mal melden. 

Hab am Dienstag noch be wichtige Prüfung und dann gehts ab


----------



## Balu. (9. Juni 2012)

Moin,

ich lebe auch noch. Auch wenn die Kehlkopfentzündung einfach nicht weggehen wollte. Jetzt komm ich endlich wieder auf´s Rad und nun ist auch erstmal Schluß mit Schmalspur ...

Von heute:


----------



## Warpspinne (9. Juni 2012)

Uff war die strecke heut zu? Wollt morgen mi jcop da hin und die gaps rocken.. Vll sieht man sich ja


----------



## Balu. (10. Juni 2012)

Falls du dich auf mein Foto beziehst, die Strecke war auf. Bin aber nur einmal runter.


----------



## Warpspinne (10. Juni 2012)

-.-


----------



## StephanM (10. Juni 2012)

Mahlzeit....
bin heute doch nicht gefahren ---- ist gestern etwas ausgeartet beim Fußballkucken, daß ich heute bestimmt den Wald vollgekotzt hätte.....

Bald wieder...


----------



## Anthrazen (10. Juni 2012)

Wie schon Micha geschrieben, werde ich in Willinge nicht dabei sein.
Wer hat denn Lust diese Woche Nachmittas/Abends nach Boppard zu fahren?


----------



## Warpspinne (11. Juni 2012)

Donnerstag ging am besten bei mir.


----------



## Warpspinne (14. Juni 2012)

Moinsen. Also da aus Willingen nix wird..is Samstag Boppard angesagt. Jemand lust? Grillen und biken!


----------



## Anthrazen (14. Juni 2012)

Bin dabei!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltraumaffe (18. Juni 2012)

Nabend,
bin erst jetzt auf den Thread hier gestoßen...

Nicht direkt im Westerwald aber was zwischen Westerwald und Taunus, kann ich anbieten. 
Im Lahntal zwischen Obernhof und Bad Ems gibts ein paar Pfädchen die man langsam und technisch runterrollen kann oder Vollgas gibt und Downhillfeeling erlebt. 

Gerne seit ihr auf eine Tour über meine Hometrails willkommen.

Auf meiner Homepage findet ihr fast alle meine Trails:
BN Trail
HL Trail
Freeridetrack JR

3 weitere habe ich noch nicht gefilmt, bzw sind die als Video nicht interessant.

Ich würde mich freuen auch mal was in der Westerwald-Ecke zu sehen.

Werd den Thread hier nun mal mitverfolgen...


----------



## hesinde2006 (19. Juni 2012)

> Im Lahntal zwischen Obernhof und Bad Ems gibts ein paar Pfädchen die man  langsam und technisch runterrollen kann oder Vollgas gibt und  Downhillfeeling erlebt.


Diese Trails habe ich mit dem GPS aufgezeichnet.

In Eich gibt auch noch zwei Downhillstrecken...kurz aber krass


----------



## Anthrazen (19. Juni 2012)

Ah der LeoKast. Geile Videos von Boppard hast du auf Deinem Youtube Konto. Hab noch keinen gesehen, der da so schnell und trotzdem mit flow durchjagt! 

Evtl. sieht man sich mal in Boppard?

Die Ecke Bad Ems ist sehr schön. Ich bin nur gespannt, ob wir alle dazu bekommen zusammen dort mal zu fahren.


----------



## Weltraumaffe (19. Juni 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> Ah der LeoKast. Geile Videos von Boppard hast du auf Deinem Youtube Konto. Hab noch keinen gesehen, der da so schnell und trotzdem mit flow durchjagt!
> 
> Evtl. sieht man sich mal in Boppard?
> 
> Die Ecke Bad Ems ist sehr schön. Ich bin nur gespannt, ob wir alle dazu bekommen zusammen dort mal zu fahren.



 Danke für dein Lob, sowas hört man doch gerne!!! 
Dieses Jahr bin ich da aber nur einmal und mit zusammengekniffenen Arschbacken runter gefahren (von der Abfahrt auch das Video 2012).

Hab mir ja auf der Strecke letztes Jahr das Schlüsselbein gebrochen und fahre da nicht mehr so motiviert runter und dieses Jahr auch nicht geplant Boppard oft zu besuchen.
Hab schließlich auch immernoch die Platte drin die erst zu Saisonende rauskommt...

Aber das Video für 2012 musste ich ums aktuell zu halten trotzdem machen . 

Also da ich oft die Strecken hier in meiner Gegend fahre, kannst du/ihr gerne auch vereinzelt mal runterkommen.


----------



## Warpspinne (19. Juni 2012)

Ich nehm das Angebot sicherlich mal wahr  zZ fahr ich halt im Bikepark Bendorf auf Attacke..geht ganz gut obwohl es
Bei den meisten Sprüngen einen recht gut rauskickt


----------



## Warpspinne (21. Juni 2012)

Jemand im Bikepark Boppard morgen? Hab frei und hätte lust aufn paar runden gechillten Downhill^^ Antra, wie siehts aus?  ev. sind J-Cop und Kaot auch dabei.


----------



## Anthrazen (21. Juni 2012)

Ja witzbold ich hab natürlich auch frei. 

Hab arbeit.....


----------



## Warpspinne (21. Juni 2012)

Muss ja net um 12 uhr sein  Wann haste denn Feierabend?


----------



## Anthrazen (22. Juni 2012)

War gut aber iwi echt anstrengend....

Und meinen Kiefer muss ich mal ölen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (22. Juni 2012)

Wie kann man sich auch den Kiefer ausrenken?!?   Ich weis ja wie du gefahren bist..


----------



## Anthrazen (23. Juni 2012)

Genau so hat es sich angefühlt.


----------



## kaot93 (23. Juni 2012)

So sah es auch aus 
Aber es war trotz alle dem ein sehr gelungener Tag!
Auch wenn wir uns das Wald-hochlaufen hätten sparen können!


----------



## Warpspinne (29. Juni 2012)

Sonntag gehts nach Boppard. Jemand lust?


----------



## Anthrazen (30. Juni 2012)

Wie gesagt, wenn ich nicht Segeln bin, bin ich dabei!

Aber mal was anderses. Warum meldet sich hier keiner mehr so richtig?


----------



## tg33 (1. Juli 2012)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn ich nicht Segeln bin, bin ich dabei!
> 
> Aber mal was anderses. Warum meldet sich hier keiner mehr so richtig?



Ich bin morgen da, zum ersten Mal. Hab ein weißes Kona Stinky TL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (1. Juli 2012)

Hey tG  waren heut nicht wegen dem schmuddelwetter. Aber haben ja urlaub also sind wir noch öfters da.


----------



## tg33 (1. Juli 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Hey tG  waren heut nicht wegen dem schmuddelwetter. Aber haben ja urlaub also sind wir noch öfters da.



Wir waren da und es war trotz des Wetters Hammer. Die Bikes sahen auch gut aus danach.


----------



## Anthrazen (1. Juli 2012)

Wie Micha biste doch net?


----------



## kaot93 (2. Juli 2012)

Von euch wer am 14. & 15. in Niederfischbach am Start? Enduro und Downhill Rennen!
HÃ¶rt sich fÃ¼r 15â¬ StartgebÃ¼hr eigentlich ganz gut an. Wird dann wohl mein erstes bzw. meine ersten beiden Rennen... 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja da


----------



## Bike_Ride (3. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ich klink mich dann auch mal ein.
Ich komm aus Hamm/Sieg, was sich zwar am ganz anderen Ende vom Westerwald befindet im Gegensatz zu den meisten von euch hier, aber hauptsache Westerwald (;
Seit geraumer Zeit lese ich hier auch immer wieder mit und wollte schon immer mal bei ner Tour dabei sein. Leider noch nicht geschafft, aber das wird bestimmt irgendwann mal was ^^

Downhill Rennen in Niederfischbach ? 
Hört sich interessant an. Gibts da irgendwo mehr Infos ?


----------



## kaot93 (3. Juli 2012)

Also es gibt da eine Facebook Seite drüber die soweit alles ist was ich gefunden habe.
Da sind auch Bilder von der Strecke bei, wobei man dort nicht all zu viel erkennt.

https://www.facebook.com/events/353853804634945/

Edit: 
Anmeldung läuft über die eMail [email protected]
Denke das läuft dann


----------



## Warpspinne (3. Juli 2012)

So am 13-14 gehts nach Bad Wildbad. Übernachtet wird natürlich im 5* superior deluxe hotel  Nein quatsch, irgend ne Pension. Wer lust und laune hat, hab aufm Hänger noch platz fürn bike  LG


----------



## Anthrazen (8. Juli 2012)

Also ich werde nicht dabei sein. 

Warum sich hier außer uns drei keiner mehr meldet....weiß ich immer noch net.


----------



## kaot93 (9. Juli 2012)

Schade schade, aber ich werde auch nicht dabei sein.
Ich muss rennen fahren  
Aber demnächst nochmal Boppard und/oder Willingen dann kann man sonst auch mal noch nach WiBe oder so  oder nach Beerfelden... Es findet sich da schon was


----------



## Warpspinne (9. Juli 2012)

@Antra. Die werden wohl alle in Urlaub sein :> @Kaot. Ja willingen is superb! Sollten mal nen Termin Fix machen. Vll. einen wo auch Antra kann  Willingen kann sogar bei schlechtem Wetter schön sein !  Jonas müsste auch am Freitag aussm Urlaub kommen, der wär sicher auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanniball84 (10. Juli 2012)

Tach zusammen
Ich hatte eine Achillessehnenentzündung und konnte in letzter zeit kein Fahrrad fahren! 
Boppard is mir auch noch etwas zu hart hab noch nicht viel Bikepark Erfahrung wa mur ein mal in Bischhofsmais am Geisskopf und bin da 2 abfahreten runter!


----------



## Bike_Ride (11. Juli 2012)

Sry, ich bin beim Rennen leider auch nicht dabei.
Zumindest nicht mit Bike, vllt als Zuschauer.
Mir trägts noch nen Virusinfekt nach. 
Sofern ich aber als Zuschauer da sein sollte und ich dich oder dein Bike erkenne, werde ich dich mal anhauen Kaot (;


----------



## Anthrazen (15. Juli 2012)

@Micha

Wie war es in Bad Wildbad?


----------



## Warpspinne (15. Juli 2012)

Nass,schlammig, unfahrbar.  Ne waren nicht da. 250km hin und retoure lohnen bei Sauwetter einfach nicht. Da unten sahs per Webcam regentechn. noch schlimmer aus als hier. Und da der park ja ein großes Steinfeld ist..Game Over  Wollten dafür ausweichen nach Willingen. Iwann die Tage ma. Und später im Monat nochmal.


----------



## Anthrazen (15. Juli 2012)

Ha, hab ichs mir doch gedacht!!^^


----------



## kaot93 (16. Juli 2012)

Rennen in Niederfischbach war geil! Zwar auch verdammt bescheidenes Wetter aber unglaublich spaßig!
und 16. Platz von ca. 40 Startern ist echt sehr in Ordnung fürs erste mal denke ich 

Also: Niederfischbach lohnt sich auf jeden fall mal allein für den Downhill aber auch für die anderen Trails die es da im Wald gibt!


----------



## Bike_Ride (16. Juli 2012)

Glückwunsch (;

Wie isn die DH-Strecke da so ?
Geht da auch was für "Einsteiger" oder is da nur Action angesagt ?


----------



## kaot93 (16. Juli 2012)

Im trockenen geht da auch was für Einsteiger. Im Nassen wie es jetzt das WE über war ist es schon etwas anspruchsvoller.
Die Sprünge sind alle umfahrbar und auch nicht zu groß.
Also alles in Allem echt sehr cool  
Ausserdem gibt es noch einen Freeride Trail und noch einige Singletrails in dem Wald.


----------



## Warpspinne (16. Juli 2012)

Jemand lust auf Wildbad am Do+Fr. Gepennt wird im IXS Cup Fahrerlager. Sa+So dann rennen. LG, hab nochn platz frei aber keine Startnr. mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (16. Juli 2012)

Viel Spaß! ^^
Ich muss Dipom machen.


----------



## Weltraumaffe (16. Juli 2012)

Auf meiner Homepage gibts ein kleines wirklich kleines Video zum Downhilltrail in Niederfischbach.
Leider ist die ganze Aufnahme nach dem ersten viertel für die Katz, weils so matschig war!

Niederfischbach Mountainbike Festival


@Kaot93
War cool dich kennenzulernen, hoffe wir mal machen was aus zum zusammen biken, aber nochmal kuscheln beim shuttlen ist nicht drin! ;-)


----------



## kaot93 (16. Juli 2012)

Das gebe ich zurück es war auch echt cool den kennen zu lernen der die ganzen geilen Trails hier in der Umgebung aufnimmt! 
Schade ich hatte mich schon fast drauf gefreut 
Wir fahren bestimmt auch nochmal zusammen ich schreib dir bei Gelegenheit ne Mail  Ich bin jetzt erstmal 'ne woche weg deswegen wird das wahrscheinlich nächste woche erst was aber das lässt sich ja einrichten 




Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> Auf meiner Homepage gibts ein kleines wirklich kleines Video zum Downhilltrail in Niederfischbach.
> Leider ist die ganze Aufnahme nach dem ersten viertel für die Katz, weils so matschig war!
> 
> Niederfischbach Mountainbike Festival
> ...


----------



## tg33 (18. Juli 2012)

Jemand von euch am WE in Boppard? Hab mal Sonntag angepeilt, wenns vom Wetter her passt


----------



## inkon (21. Juli 2012)

hi,

da ich nun in hardt gelandet bin suche ich ein paar trails in meiner nähe die ich notfalls mit dem bike erreichen kann.


gruß


----------



## Stepchild (22. Juli 2012)

Servous Leute war gestern mal wieder etwas auf Erkundungs Tour, hab dann ne schöne abfahrt gefunden mit etwas Wurzeln kleinen Erdhügeln usw.
Ist zwar keine High end Downhill strecke aber hat auf jeden einen hohen fun Faktor.
Wer sich ein wenig in Ransbach-Baumbach auskennt wird die strecke mit dieser Beschreibung finden. 
Baumbach hinter der Autobahnbrücke links in den Wald Richtung Höhr und dann immer der Nase nach, der Trail geht bis Grenzau runter wenn man ihn richtig fährt.
Wer lust hat kann mich auch fragen um dann gemeinsam die Strecke zu fahren.

Viel Spaß beim testen;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridersurfer (23. Juli 2012)

niederfischbach ist wirklich ne reise wert.............


----------



## Bike_Ride (23. Juli 2012)

Gibts von Niederfischbach eigentlich irgendwo Bilder oder Videos ?
Außer das vom LeoKast ? Da sieht man ja leider aber nem gewissen Teil nicht mehr viel ^^


----------



## freeridersurfer (23. Juli 2012)

ich habe bisher auch noch nichts gefunden, außer in facebook oder bei den froeridern.
radsport-siegerland hat welche , aber sonst.....
ich kenne die strecke aber sehr gut, und kann dir sagen, das es hier in der umgebung zzt die längste , mit höchsten sprüngen und auch technichste strecke ist die es gibt. winterberg hat nicht so hohe sprünge


----------



## Bike_Ride (23. Juli 2012)

Also durchaus schon anspruchsvoll und teilweise nichts fürn Anfänger ?


----------



## Warpspinne (23. Juli 2012)

Wir aollten die woche mal hinfahren. Wetter wird ja top. Vll Mittwoch?! Jemad lust und zeit?


----------



## freeridersurfer (23. Juli 2012)

definitiv nix für anfänger der DH. du kannst aber alles umfahren.und dann gibts ja noch die enduro strecke .
wenn ihr nicht wisst wo ihr die strecke finden sollt, fragt den raoul oder frank bei radsport-siegerland.ihr findet den laden in einer alten schule in der Konrad Adenauer str 15 in niederfischbach


----------



## kaot93 (27. Juli 2012)

Wenn ichs schaffe mitzukommen kann ichs euch auch zeigen


----------



## Warpspinne (27. Juli 2012)

Wann hast du denn mal Zeit? Du bist ja wie ein Rentner..nie Zeit..


----------



## kaot93 (31. Juli 2012)

Stimmt  muss mal sehen...


----------



## freeridersurfer (31. Juli 2012)

hat jemand morgen  lust den dh in niederfischbach zu rocken? habe heute mitbekommen, das die da morgen nachmittag oder abend fahren wollen und anscheinend die strecke nochmal überarbeitet haben nach dem rennen neulich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (6. August 2012)

Samstag gehts ncah Beerfelden. Jemand noch lust?


----------



## kaot93 (7. August 2012)

Samstag gehts bei mir wahrscheinlich nach Stromberg. Eröffnung NoJokes Trail. Jemand bock?


----------



## Anthrazen (7. August 2012)

Wäre gerne dabei. Aber im Moment hat Segeln Priorität! 

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Weltraumaffe (12. August 2012)

@Anthrazen

Da haste aber was verpasst, hier die komplette NoJokes Strecke mit Kaot93, Volker und mir!

Vielleicht lernen wir uns dann nächtes mal kennen Anthrazen!


----------



## kaot93 (12. August 2012)

Es war wirklich der Hammer! Hast echt was verpasst!


----------



## Warpspinne (12. August 2012)

Verpasst habt ihr eher etwas in Beerfelden


----------



## Anthrazen (12. August 2012)

@Weltraumaffe

Das hoffe ich auch!!


----------



## Warpspinne (15. August 2012)

Hat jemand noch ne VR Scheibenbremse die er nichtmehr brauch. Brauch eine für mein Hardtail, daher auch nix hochwertiges, nur bremsen sollte sie noch!  LG


----------



## StephanM (16. August 2012)

Johooooo,

ich melde mich mal wieder!!! Lebe noch... aber die letzten Wochen/Monate nie wirklich Zeit gehabt.

Biken kam da auch zu kurz.... Ich weiß fast garnicht mehr, wie das geht.... werde aber die nächsten Sonntage anpeilen, um wieder zu fahren, muss auch sein, weil wegen Killerplautze!!!!

Immerhin ham meine beiden Kiddies ihre ersten MTBs 
_(Nicht, daß ich da irgendeinen Einfluss drauf gehabt hätte )_

@ Lukas: ich hatte den Pulverlack-Eumel mal wegen Deiner Wippe gefragt.... Is grundsätzlich möglich. - Preis kommt um die 50,- rum für Entlacken, Vorbehandeln, Pulvern in RAL wie Du willst......
Kannste ja überlegen und Bescheid geben.


So denn... Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns bald mal wieder, wobei das ja wohl eher mit meiner zeit was zu tun hat......


Greeetz,

Ride on,

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (16. August 2012)

Müssen alle mal wieder fahren. War richtig schwach dieses Jahr^^ Saison is bald auch am Ende..einmal Bikepark wird ja wohl mal drin sein


----------



## StephanM (17. August 2012)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Müssen alle mal wieder fahren. War richtig schwach dieses Jahr^^ Saison is bald auch am Ende..einmal Bikepark wird ja wohl mal drin sein


 

Jepp....
Boppard im April war definitiv geil!!!

Danach das Grillen hatte auch schwerstens Kultur, wenn man bedenkt, wie hoch die Wellen von so 'nem Schiff sein können. 

Und vor allen Dingen bei dem Wetter !!!


----------



## Anthrazen (17. August 2012)

Wegen der Bremse schau ich heut' Micha. 

@Steph. Vielen Dank fürs nachfragen. Ich werde darauf zurückkommen.

Mir geht es ebenfalls tierrisch gegen den Strich, dass ich diesen Sommer schon wieder so wenig gefahren bin. Aber Diplom ist zeitintensiv. 
Ich will keine Prognosen anstellen,  aber ich hoffe es echt, dass es wieder anders wird mitm Biken!


----------



## StephanM (17. August 2012)

Jau, war echt ziemlich Essig mi'm Fahren dieses Jahr.
Bei mir war's kein Diplom, sondern viel Arbeiterei....
Deswegen fahre ich ja auch zu solch unchristlichen Zeiten wie Sonntags ab 08:00h.......

Wir bleiben aber in Kontakt und ich für meinen Teil stelle das dann hier rein, wenn ich mal wieder spontan fahre - hat ja auch schonmal gut geklappt.


b.t.w.: wo krieg ich eigentlich günstig nen Lagersatz für meine Keule her? - Oder meint ihr, ich sollt mal guggn, ob ich da komplett Industrielager einbauen kann? - Nur schonmal so für die Winterpause....




Anthrazen schrieb:


> Wegen der Bremse schau ich heut' Micha.
> 
> @Steph. Vielen Dank fürs nachfragen. Ich werde darauf zurückkommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warpspinne (17. August 2012)

haste in ferner Zukunft nochma en Wochenendstag frei? Willingen ständ ja noch an..


----------



## StephanM (21. August 2012)

Wird schwer an den nächsten Wochenenden mit Willingen...
Baustellen, Wohnwagen zurechtmachen, etc.....

Ich werde zusehen... aber so'ne spontane lustige Trefferei im Bikepark Bendorf oder Boppard wäre eher möchlich .
Willingen ist dann immer so'n ganzer Tag weg, obwohl's mich schon schwer juckt.

Sacht ma, wat is denn eigentlich mit Koblenz-KöBa, oder dieser Mulipfad, oder eben Ruppertsklamm oder oder oder....
Und den Pilzpfad wolltet Ihr Euch auch mal antun, obwohl der echt heavy is...
Is nix mit "Fliegen lassen" .....





Warpspinne schrieb:


> haste in ferner Zukunft nochma en Wochenendstag frei? Willingen ständ ja noch an..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (21. August 2012)

Wohnwagen  stephan du hast auch immer was neues xD Ja zur not tuts auch nochmal boppard^^


----------



## StephanM (22. August 2012)

Neee, Wohnwagen hab ich schon lange. Nur jetzt kommt wegen Platzmangel ein neuer/gebrauchter, und der muss noch bissel gedingst werden wegen TÜV und so. der WoWa stand halt die letzten Jahre fest aufgebaut.

Gibt's eigentlich Bilderchen vom neuen Fahrzeug?



Warpspinne schrieb:


> Wohnwagen  stephan du hast auch immer was neues xD Ja zur not tuts auch nochmal boppard^^


----------



## Warpspinne (22. August 2012)

@ STeph hier is mein Hobel : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Flatbar, neue Griffe mit GRÜN  und sixpack Icon Pedale kommen die Woche noch dran^^


----------



## StephanM (22. August 2012)

...  ...
bist'n ganz schöner Arsch.....
 geile Flitsche!


Ich muss noch bissel warten (laaaaange warten)
Aber so genau weiß ich auch gar nicht, was ich machen will....

Aber die Keule hält ja auch noch was......



Warpspinne schrieb:


> @ STeph hier is mein Hobel :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Warpspinne (22. August 2012)

Hab das BigHit ja auch lange gefahren und es war echt durch. Nach knappen 4 jahren


----------



## StephanM (22. August 2012)

Naja, für durch sah's aber noch verteufelt gut aus.
Aber Du bist ja auch nicht zimperlich unterwegs....
Hast's ja bestimmt noch gut verkauft bekommen.



Warpspinne schrieb:


> Hab das BigHit ja auch lange gefahren und es war echt durch. Nach knappen 4 jahren


----------



## Anthrazen (23. August 2012)

Hach ja jung müsst ma sein. 

Mein Hobel is nu 8 Jahre alt. Bis auf die Farbe geiler Schlitten!


----------



## Anthrazen (4. September 2012)

Mensch hier steppt der Bär. 

So bin risch gebackener Skipper und damit voll für die Bikesaison bereit......., öhm nö ich meine natürlich ich würde mich freuen am Ende der Saison nochmal nach Boppard zu fahren. Hat jemand am We 15+16 Zeit und Lust??


----------



## Warpspinne (4. September 2012)

Dabei


----------



## StephanM (4. September 2012)

Gratulation an den Pirat!!!

Wenn ich irgendwie die Kinners unterkriege, bin ich auch am Start in Boppard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (4. September 2012)

Nimm se mit. Die ham doch mtbs. Spaß haben die sicher auch


----------



## Anthrazen (4. September 2012)

Seh ich auch so!!


----------



## StephanM (4. September 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmm.....

ich weiß net, ob die da soooo viel Spaß ham...
Und bevor die da dann heulend im Wald sitzen.....

Müsste mit denen vorher schon mal ein paar Mal fahren, damit die merken, daß es mehr gibt, als die Feldwege rund um Rodenbach ;-)


----------



## kaot93 (4. September 2012)

StephanM schrieb:


> Hmmmmmmmmm.....
> 
> ich weiß net, ob die da soooo viel Spaß ham...
> Und bevor die da dann heulend im Wald sitzen.....
> ...



Nummer 1: da gibts doch nene schönen Pumptrack und den Trail (zumindest den oberen Teil) können die auch gut runter kommen denke ich...
Nummer 2: Welches Rodenbach meinst du? Bei Berod?


----------



## Anthrazen (4. September 2012)

Nein bei Neuwied!


----------



## StephanM (5. September 2012)

Das mit dem Pumptrack ist richtig, daran hab ich garnicht mehr gedacht....
Mal sehen, was da so geht.

Anthrazen hat Recht - Rodenbach bei Neuwied.




kaot93 schrieb:


> Nummer 1: da gibts doch nene schönen Pumptrack und den Trail (zumindest den oberen Teil) können die auch gut runter kommen denke ich...
> Nummer 2: Welches Rodenbach meinst du? Bei Berod?


----------



## kaot93 (5. September 2012)

Okay... Weil wir haben hier ca. 2 km von uns entfernt auch ein Rodenbach, welches aber offensichtlich ein anderes ist, da NR ca. 30 km von uns entfernt ist


----------



## Warpspinne (5. September 2012)

War auch heute mal in Winterberg das Demo einfahren. Junge junge, mit dem Ding kann man heizen^^


----------



## kaot93 (6. September 2012)

Das glaub ich dir 
Ich Fahr erstmal dieses WE nach Fahlenscheid auf das DH Rennen 
Und ne Helmkamera bekomm ich auch noch mit 
Das wird bestimmt spaßig....
Ach übrigends ist bei Bikemaildorder.de soweit ich weiß Grade versandkostenfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (6. September 2012)

Du hast noch Semesterferien richtig? 
Stell mal ein Bilder ein, wenn Du welche hast.


----------



## Warpspinne (6. September 2012)

Aber am 16. mit Boppard steht noch oder?


----------



## Anthrazen (6. September 2012)

Wenn nicht etwas dazwischen kracht scho.
Könnten aber auch nach Brohl und den Mulipfad bezwingen. 
Ich bin ja doch ganz gut aus der Übung.


----------



## kaot93 (6. September 2012)

Boppard würde ich mich recht wahrscheinlich anschließen 
Hab ich auch noch mal Bock drauf!!


----------



## Warpspinne (6. September 2012)

Watt is mit Willingen? Oder zu weit?


----------



## kaot93 (6. September 2012)

Weiß nicht so genau wies zeitlich bei mir aussieht...
Aber wenn wir mehrere sein sollten die Boppard bevorzugen sollten wir vielleicht da hin und dann evtl. shutteln?

Ansonsten bin ich Willingen gegenüber nicht abgeneigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (7. September 2012)

Joho,

ich bin definitiv für Boppard. Muss nur gugge, was ich mit de Kinners mach, weil mein Weibchen bis 14:00h Arbeiten muss.
Pumptrack ist schon 'ne Alternative, aber die Strecke ist halt bissel ruppig für MTB-Rookies.....

Aber irgendwas fälltmir schon noch ein......


----------



## Warpspinne (8. September 2012)

Ok. Guckschte halt mooool


----------



## kaot93 (8. September 2012)

wer bock hat kann morgen spontan nach Fahlenscheid (bei Olpe) zum RasenRennen kommen... FÃ¼r 5â¬ dÃ¼rfen auch nichtrennmitfahrer den Lift benutzen und die 2 anderen Trails fahren... und dazu bissel rennen gucken... ist echt spaÃig und die Strecken sind auch geil!


----------



## Warpspinne (10. September 2012)

Dann sehen wir uns am Sonntag in Boppard?


----------



## StephanM (13. September 2012)

Sooooo....
Kiddies sind am Sonntag versorgt!!!!
Wann geht's denn in Boppard los? - Treffen wo?


b.t.w.
Micha, Hast Du eigentlich den aneren Lenker drauf? Was machste mit dem alten? Ich könnt ein bissel mehr Breite vertragen..... Hab ja meinen Bonanzarad-Lenker runner geschmissen


----------



## Warpspinne (13. September 2012)

Ich kann dir den demo lebker verticken. 31.8mm klemmung und 750mm. Rise ist normal.


----------



## kaot93 (13. September 2012)

Hat noch wer ein 135er laufrad für hinten? am Besten 10mm schraubachse oder schnellspanner... dann könnt ich auch mit nach Boppard... aber mein aktuelles ist glaube ich ziemlich im Ar..h-.-


----------



## Warpspinne (15. September 2012)

Steht das noch mit morgen? Wann gehts denn los? 12 uhr?


----------



## kaot93 (15. September 2012)

Ich bin raus ich hab im Moment kein Auto weil bei meinem ist der Zylinderkopf runter und da müssen Ventile neu gemacht werden... Außerdem hab ich kein funktionierendes Laufrad für hinten 
Schade schade...
Aber ich werde wohl nochmal nach Boppard müssen vor Saisonende


----------



## Warpspinne (15. September 2012)

Wir haben ja noch willingen vor uns... Ich teste morgen den flatbar ausgiebig. Glaub aber fast das es vorne zu tief ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anthrazen (16. September 2012)

Ich bin auch raus. 
Dir/Euch viel Spaß!

BTW. Jemand Interesse am Rocky Mountain Switch?


----------



## StephanM (16. September 2012)

Ich bin heute in Boppard....
fahre gleich los, bin dann gegen 11:00h da.

Interesse schon, aber Geld....... - verkaufste nur komplett?




Anthrazen schrieb:


> Ich bin auch raus.
> Dir/Euch viel Spaß!
> 
> BTW. Jemand Interesse am Rocky Mountain Switch?


----------



## Anthrazen (16. September 2012)

Kommt drauf an. Aber im gesamten schon. Was stellst du dir denn vor?


----------



## Warpspinne (16. September 2012)

Hallo Steph. Also den Demo Lenker kannst du fÃ¼r 20â¬ haben. Den Flatbar fÃ¼r 40.  Meld dich einfach.


----------



## StephanM (17. September 2012)

Demo-Lenker is gebongt. Flatbar is mir dann doch zu flat 

Wo warste eigentlich gestern? ich war bis etwa 15:30 da. Bin ein paar Mal die komplette Strecke runter und einige Male mehr nur den oberen Abschnitt.

Greeetz,

S.




Warpspinne schrieb:


> Hallo Steph. Also den Demo Lenker kannst du für 20 haben. Den Flatbar für 40.  Meld dich einfach.


----------



## StephanM (17. September 2012)

Moin,

bei mir wird's ausfallen.. ich wäre wenn dann an Gabel und LRS interessiert... den Rest müssten wir uns drüber unterhalten.
Für den kompletten Bock hab ich leider kein Geld.
Die Schleuder hat ja mal fürchterlich viel Geld neu gekostet......

Ich hätte aber 'nen Interessenten hier auf der Arbeit..... Was stellst Du Dir denn vor? (bei 500,- kauf ich's  !!!)
Und was ist alles dran? Ist schon ewig her, daß ich das Beik gesehen han.....


Greeetz,

Stephan




Anthrazen schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Aber im gesamten schon. Was stellst du dir denn vor?


----------



## Warpspinne (20. September 2012)

Am 29. wird wieder gebiket..wo´s hingeht  ist noch nicht geklärt, lass es euch, wenn ihr interesse habt, wissen.


----------



## Warpspinne (16. Oktober 2012)

So Saison neigt sich ja dem Ende..hat sich alles ein wenig verlaufen mit uns wa  Naja nächstes Jahr neustart!  UNd hoffe Antra kommt mehr zum biken!!!! Vermiss dich schon! :*


----------



## agrohardtail (18. Oktober 2012)

r+ hat das ganze jahr offen 

um mal nen bisschen lust auf die strecke zu schaffen:
































gruß max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaot93 (18. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich mal Zeit habe meld ich mich bei Dir Agro... Vielleicht sind dann mal ein paar Fahrten gemeinsam realisierbar


----------



## Warpspinne (19. Oktober 2012)

Mal sehn, vll komm ich die Woche auchmal hoch nach r+.  Vll sieht man sich ja.


----------



## mas7erchief (6. November 2012)

Wenn mir wer sagt wo r+ ist käme ich auch mal vorbei...


----------



## Anthrazen (20. November 2012)

@ mas7erchief 

Wende Dich bezüglich R+ an agrohardtail. Der wird Dir sagen, wie Du am besten hinkommst. Wir fahren dort net. 
 @micha, Steph etc. 

Ich bin am Samstag den Mulipfad inspizieren. Hin mit der Bahn ab Andernach. Zurück fahr ich mit meinem Panzer. Fett muss weg  Wer Lust hat!?


----------



## Warpspinne (20. November 2012)

oOnwas geht. Es fährt wieder  bin am samstag im emser bikepark bauen..daher kann ich leider nicht mit  LG


----------



## Anthrazen (21. November 2012)

Ja gut Fahren ist jetzt relativ.  Ist ja Trailfahren und net Springen. 

Ich kann ja mal Bilder machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (17. Dezember 2012)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> r+ hat das ganze jahr offen
> 
> um mal nen bisschen lust auf die strecke zu schaffen:
> 
> ...



Wo ist die Strecke?


----------



## Anthrazen (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch!!


----------



## Warpspinne (31. Dezember 2012)

Jau!! Im neuen jahr nochmal treffen oder?  rutsch gut rein!


----------



## kaot93 (31. Dezember 2012)

Wünsche euch auch allen einen guten Rutsch!

Also bei mir siehts so aus, als wäre ich am 1. April (also Saisonbeginn) wieder in Boppard anzutreffen.
Wer möchte kann sich mir sehr gerne anschließen


----------



## Weltraumaffe (31. Dezember 2012)

Wünsche ebenfalls allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

@Warpspinne & kaot93
Ab Mitte Januar bin ich wieder so weit fit, dass ich mich langsam wieder aufs Bike trauen kann...
Geplant sind aber erstmal nur lockere Enduro-Touren, hoffe es lässt sich was einrichten mal zusammen zu fahren.


----------



## Anthrazen (2. Januar 2013)

Ja Micha (und alle Anderen) ich hoffe, dass wir wieder Biken. ABER ich will die Hoffnungen nicht zu hoch stecken. Ich mache jetzt noch den Master und werde parallel Vorlesungen und Klausuren haben, also Stress pur.  ABER  Biken und Segeln muss drinn sein!!


----------



## Anthrazen (14. Januar 2013)

So trotz Klausurphase würde ich gerne an einem der nächsten Wochenenden nach Brohl zum Mulipfad. Jemand dabei?


----------



## J-Cop (16. Januar 2013)

Auch wenns bisschen länger her ist wünsche ich trotzdem allen nochmal ein frohes neues !  
Abi ist jetzt bald fertig und da hab ich auch wieder mehr zeit  Vielleicht lässt sich ja dann nochmal was zusammen organisieren  
Bin also ab jetzt wieder unter den Lebenden ;D

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## kaot93 (16. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank, dir auch 
Ja Abi ist aktuell ein sehr das Biken beschenkender Faktor... Leider.
Aber das ist ja zum Glück ab 23. erstmal rum bei mir 
Dann müssen wir, sofern noch Schnee liegt mal einen Snowride und/oder einen schönen Nightride machen


----------



## J-Cop (16. Januar 2013)

ich schreib am freitag die letzte.. danach ist erstmal nen monat schule und dann hab ich ab mitte märz komplett frei.. Wie siehts bei dir aus ?  
Beim snowride oder so wär ich auf jeden fall dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaot93 (16. Januar 2013)

bei mir ähnlich... Freitag Geschi und am Mittwoch dann Mathe. Die Schule die dann kommt ist relativ überflüssig, aber man sollte hingehen 
Ab März komplett frei ist bei mir auch so. Wahrscheinlich sogar einheitlich 
Denke man findet zu gegebener Zeit mal 'nen termin


----------



## J-Cop (17. Januar 2013)

Dann mal viel Glück


----------



## StephanM (19. März 2013)

Servus.

Wir fahren am Samstag (23.03.2013) ne kleine Tour.
Bendorf-Hausenborn-Stromberg-Brex-Römerturm.
Start ist ab 12:00h vom Schmetterlingspark.

Wer Bock hat, kommt mit.


Greeetz,

Stephan


----------



## StephanM (23. März 2013)

Kleine Änderung,

wir starten vom Sportplatz aus.
Da geht'S dann nachher auch besser mit Grillen und so.

Keep on rollin

S.


----------



## Anthrazen (25. März 2013)

Und wie war es bei 0°C?  Auch noch gegrillt?


----------



## StephanM (25. März 2013)

Scheisendreckskalt war's !!! Der Wind war echt die Hölle....
Aber hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Leider hab ich BlackLupo nicht mehr getroffen, obwohl er ewig lang zwischen Siedlung und Stromberg hin und her geradelt ist, kamen wir einfach nicht rechtzeitig an .
Naja, immerhin hab ich die Jungs wieder heil zum Auto gebracht und da wurd noch bissel gegrillt und es gab Gesternkaltschale .

Aber die nächste Tour wird definitiv wärmer!!!



Anthrazen schrieb:


> Und wie war es bei 0°C?  Auch noch gegrillt?


----------



## Warpspinne (26. März 2013)

Ahh ihr taut also auch wieder auf ;D Ja Stephan und Lukas..wir müssen mal wieder iwo ne Abfahrt starten. Wenns denn mal wärmer wird irgendwann..mit Touren is ja bei mir schlecht..seit dem ich das Demo hab..da geht echt viel weniger als mim BigHit. Haut ihr rein


----------



## J-Cop (30. März 2013)

Wenns wärmer ist bin ich auch (wieder) öfter dabei


----------



## kaot93 (30. März 2013)

Montag gehts ab nach Boppard!
Werde da sein! 
Grünes Voltage mit roten Felgen, für die die mich nicht kennen 
Bin ca. um 14.30 uhr da, hoffe ich 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (26. Juni 2013)

Hi.
Wann wird denn mal wieder am Malberg gefahren. Die Strecke hab ich mir heute mal gegönnt, bin da eher zufällig draufgestossen...


----------



## Stepchild (28. Juni 2013)

He lonley ,
wollte am Sonntag so gegen 10:30 11:00
dort waren wenn de lust hast mit zu fahren gib bescheid.


----------



## JJ_Freerider (30. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute, ich wollte mich mal vorstellen.... Mein Name ist Jan, bin 21 und komme aus Montabaur und fange jetzt auch wieder mit dem Biken an (letztes mal mit 17 Jahren) also alles wieder ganz von vorne....  ich habe damals noch wo anders gewohnt, und wohne seit ca. 2 Jahren in montabaur und habe durch zufall beim spatzieren den trail in horressen im wald gesehen, sah aber sehr zerfallen aus... kann man da noch fahren? was gibt es im raum montabaur noch für trails die (für amateure) befahrbar sind. freue mich über jede antwort und auch über jeden mitfahrer 
schönen abend noch.... Ride on!
cheerz JJ


----------



## lonleyrider (1. Juli 2013)

fährst du downhill oder touren?


----------



## JJ_Freerider (1. Juli 2013)

Downhill/ Freeride.... wobei ich hier eher leichteres gelände berforzuge, da ich mit nem Hardtail unterwegs bin und das bei zu heftigen und zu langen baumwurzel-strecken oä bekanntlich dazu führen kann das du von den pedalen gerüttelt wirst xD also schon schnelle kurvige abfahrten mit leichten sprüngen... sowas in der richtung 
cheerz


----------



## lonleyrider (1. Juli 2013)

Ok, ich bin mehr Tourenlastig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (11. Juli 2013)

In Horessen existieren nurnoch die Dirt Jumps... Downhill/fr ist da nichtmehr


----------



## Ropo123 (12. Juli 2013)

Die schönen DH Trails am M...berg wurden leider auch in den letzten Wochen platt gemacht. Ich könnte Kotzen.

Übrigens wo sind denn in Horressen die Dirtjumps?


----------



## Niklas0 (12. Juli 2013)

Die sind soweit ich weiß eigentlich Secret...  Aber wenn man im Wald da mal mit offenen Augen spazieren geht findet man die!

Achja und die Trails am Malberg stehen noch! Bekannter hat sich da die Woche noch was gebrochen, war an dem Tag nicht dabei aber ich glaub kaum dass er sich den Finger beim Straße fahren gebrochen hat! Leider weiß ich nicht wo die neuen/alten/renovierten Trails stehen!


----------



## Ropo123 (13. Juli 2013)

Wenn du meinst dass die noch stehen, redest du vermutlich von einem anderen Malberg (gibts ja mehrere von) , ich hab von dem beim Leuterod geschrieben.
Kann aber auch sein, dass die Trails erst so richtig in den letzten Tagen platt gemacht wurden. Bin da nämlich vorgestern entlang und da wurden sämtliche Sprünge nieder gerissen und arg viele Bäume in die Linie und Einfahrten gefällt. In den S-förmigen Anlieger wurden ebenfalls massig Bäume rein gefällt und vermutlich mit einem Bagger oder Traktor Erde platt gewalzt.
Die ganze Plattmachaktion war für den Wald iwesentlich härter als das vorhandensein der Trails, da diese wie ich finde relativ gut in die Natur eingepasst waren.

Werde deshalb mit dem Enduro wohl vermutlich wieder mal öfter Richtung Köppel fahren und mich dann mal genauer in Horessen umsehen.


----------



## Niklas0 (13. Juli 2013)

Wir reden schon vom gleichen Malbeeg aber meine Kollegen waren ja letzten Sonntag da dann wurden die Strecken bestimmt unter der Woche nochmal richtig platthemacht, schade!


----------



## potty42 (22. Juli 2013)

meint ihr den malberg bei hausen/wied? komme aus linz und suche noch downhiller aus der gegend.


----------



## lost_Angel (3. August 2013)

na dann werd ich jetz mal nach langer abstinenz endlich wieder hier in die tasten hauen, damit die abstinenz bald ein ende hat ^^ 
ich selbst komme aus dem oberbergischen kreis, gummersbach. da kenne ich auch lokalen strecken  da ich nun seit kurzem im westerwald, genauer gesagt in Mudenbach bei Hachenburg die große liebe gefunden habe, hat mich meine alte sehnsucht nach flowigem trailgeshredde gepackt... da mein bike (Zonenschein Archi DH1 WC) bald den weg hierherfinden wird, wollt ich schonmal ein paar erste kontakte knüpfen und rausfinden, obs denn hier auch ein paar passende strecken/trails gibt. kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen, an bäumen wozwischen man nen trail verstecken kann mangelts zum glück nicht  
würd mich freuen, wenn dieser post resonanz bekommt.... würd gern das schönste hobby der welt wieder ausüben. komplette ausrüstung hab ich schließlich in brauchbarem zustand :-D

mfg


----------



## Niklas0 (4. August 2013)

Würde das Thema gerne nochmal aufrufen: Wer kennt Downhill Trails im Westerwald? Sind grade ein Trail am bauen. Eher ein Freeride Trail, wenn wir fertig sind könnt ihr dann per PN gerne erfahren wo der Trail ist 

Lg


----------



## StephanM (28. August 2013)

Hello Leutz.

Wir sind am Samstag wieder mal unterwegs.
Ab 11:00h Bendorf-Schmetterlingspark nach Hausenborn-Stromberg-Brex-Römerturm. Evtl. noch den Bikepark Bendorf mitnehmen.

Wer kommt, der kommt.

Greeetz,

Stephan

@ Lukas & Michael:
Ich hab's getan!!! Hab die Kettenblätter vorne auf eins mit KeFü reduziert!!!!!


----------



## Balu. (28. August 2013)

Was man nicht alles so findet auf der Tour !

Na, wer errät wo ich war und bekennt sich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (28. August 2013)

potty42 schrieb:


> meint ihr den malberg bei hausen/wied? komme aus linz und suche noch downhiller aus der gegend.



Nee, den meinen die nicht. Auf dem Malberg (Hausen) gibt auch eher schnelle Strecken und nicht viel technisches. Meine große Hausrunde führt da lang.


----------



## agrohardtail (29. August 2013)

wills nicht laut sagen aber kannste ruhig da liegen lassen


----------



## Niklas0 (1. September 2013)

Wo liegen lassen?


----------



## J-Cop (19. Dezember 2013)

nach langer Zeit bin ich hier auch mal wieder aktiv  
Könnte mir auch vorstellen wo der Gerät lag


----------



## Der_Graue (19. Dezember 2013)

Wo, auf´n Mist 
Guden Jonas, lebt dein Teil noch 



J-Cop schrieb:


> nach langer Zeit bin ich hier auch mal wieder aktiv
> Könnte mir auch vorstellen wo der Gerät lag


----------



## hoschi2007 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ei wo liegts denn?
Könnte ja bei mir in der Nähe sein.
Wäre jedenfalls schade wenn ich es nicht finden würde...


----------



## StephanM (20. Dezember 2013)

Das tät mich auch mal interessieren!!!!!

B.t.w.:
@ Lukas & Micha:
Ihr werdet's nicht glauben... Ich hab vorne nur noch ein Kettenblatt mit KeFü.... Irgendwie erschien mir das so langsam sinnlos, mit der Keule, weil die e bissel zu schwer ist für's Touren.... 
Ausserdem hängt jetzt vorne 'ne MZ-DropOut III mit Steckachse.... Wieder mal Ultra-Low-Budget gewesen. Aber als armer treusorgender Familienvadder hat man ja nie Kohle... 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja irgendwann nochmal.
Ansonsten: Merry XMas



BlackLupo schrieb:


> Wo, auf´n Mist
> Guden Jonas, lebt dein Teil noch


----------



## J-Cop (24. Dezember 2013)

.. Kennt ihr bestimmt 

Ja, meine möhre lebt noch  naja, war ja auch mehr oder weniger nicht stark beansprucht  in letzterZeit.. 
Sehen uns bestimmt nächstes Jahr mal! 
Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Warpspinne (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich besitze zZ. garkein Rad mehr  Und auch keinen Helm,Protektoren oder ähnliches mehr... Hab mal 1 Jahr zwischendurch Demo 8 gefahren, war gut! Dann kam ein wechsel im Arbeitsvertrag und da ich recht neu bin, leg ich das Hobby jetzt erst mal 1-2 Jahre auf Eis. Kann mir keine großen Ausfälle erlauben^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanM (30. Dezember 2013)

Wie jetzt?????? .... Wasnnuulooos????
Alles verkooft?!?!?! ..... Hmmmmpffff ......
Ich kann Dir aus Erfahrung nur eines sagen: Du beißt Dir später mal dermaßen selber in den A...
Hatte das letztes Jahr mit meinem ganzen Mucke-Krempel gemacht (Zeugs für NP ~ 4.500,-€ -> alles für nen Schleuderpreis weg.... jetzt fang ich wieder an mit der Mugge.....)
Ich wünsch Dir nur, daß Du Dich bald wieder auf's Beik schwingst.... Musst ja nicht mehr so krank da runner heizen 

B.t.w.: Was amcht eigentlich Lukas???? hat der sein Geraffel auch versemmelt????

Grüetzi & nen guten Rutsch,

Stephan



Warpspinne schrieb:


> Ich besitze zZ. garkein Rad mehr  Und auch keinen Helm,Protektoren oder ähnliches mehr... Hab mal 1 Jahr zwischendurch Demo 8 gefahren, war gut! Dann kam ein wechsel im Arbeitsvertrag und da ich recht neu bin, leg ich das Hobby jetzt erst mal 1-2 Jahre auf Eis. Kann mir keine großen Ausfälle erlauben^^


----------



## Anthrazen (29. März 2014)

Mich gibt es auch noch.  Ist jemand noch aktiv? Ich werde es gerade wieder. Zwei Ingenieurabschlüsse brauchen halt Zeit.  

Mit Micha ist ja krass. Stephan Du bist aber noch dabei oder?


----------



## StephanM (31. März 2014)

Hello!!!

jepp... bin noch dabei... Wie ich halt Zeit finde. Weil Arbeiten und Nebenjob und Mucke machen und überhaupt....
hab im letzten Jahr auch nur irgendwie drei oder vier Mal mein Beik ausgeführt... Diese Jahr noch gar nicht.
Bin immer nur am Schrauben und nie am Fahren 

_Aber jetzt Mal noch was in dringender Angelegenheit:
Kenn irgendjemand noch nen Trommler und/oder nen Bassisten, der/die/das derzeit beschäftigungslos sind?????? - Wir suchen dringenst. Stil wird beeinflusst durch so Kapellen, wie Godsmack, Deftones, Tool, Slayer, ..........
Wenn ja, dann bitte Verbindung herstellen!!!! _

Horridooooo



Anthrazen schrieb:


> Mich gibt es auch noch.  Ist jemand noch aktiv? Ich werde es gerade wieder. Zwei Ingenieurabschlüsse brauchen halt Zeit.
> 
> Mit Micha ist ja krass. Stephan Du bist aber noch dabei oder?


----------



## TheNewDude (10. April 2014)

erst mal entfernt.


----------



## Der_Graue (10. April 2014)

@TheNewDude,

es ist zwar nett gemeint, wenn Du hier Trails öffentlich bekannt gibst, aber mache es bitte
nicht mehr, denn bald können wir hier nirgends mehr fahren, ohne angemacht zu werden.
Kürze die Trails einfach ab und wenn einer Bock hat sie zu fahren, kann er Dir ne PM schicken
und Du sagst ihm wo sie sind 

Gruß, Lupo



TheNewDude schrieb:


> Im Newieder Wald über Feldkirchen, Rodenbach war ich nun einige male unterwegs.


----------



## TheNewDude (10. April 2014)

habe meinen Beitrag erst mal entfernt. Aber da du ihn Vollständig Zitiert hast war das wohl nutzlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (10. April 2014)

Denke so müsste es gehen 



TheNewDude schrieb:


> habe meinen Beitrag erst mal entfernt. Aber da du ihn Vollständig Zitiert hast war das wohl nutzlos


----------



## TheNewDude (10. April 2014)

Ganz verstanden habe ich das jetzt nicht. Ist die Wald-Polizei hier im Forum unterwegs und sperrt den Wald ab wenn da Radfahrer unterwegs sind. Oder befürchtet ihr dass einfach zu viele  biker dann genau dort unterwegs sind und sich die Fußgänger belästigt fühlen?

Die besagten Wege sind größtenteils Radwege wie der Limesradweg oder 2m breite Waldautobahnen. 
Schöne schmale Wege gibts da auch. Aber ich vermute mal das ist hier im Forum jedem bewusst dass da Fußgänger unterwegs sein könnten und sich gestört fühlen und man sich dementsprechend verhalten und fahren soll oder vorsorglich sich vergewissert das keine Fußgänger unterwegs sind.




Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## count-zero-1101 (15. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich poste hier im Thread, weil ich vom 17.-26. April mal wieder in meine Heimat (WW) fahre. Ich hab mein Radl mit (FR/DH) und würde mich freuen, wenn mit jemand per PN oder auch im Forum Auskunft über ein paar schicke Trails im Raum Betzdorf und Umgebung geben könnte oder auch einfach zum Treffen und zusammen Fahren. Gern auch was selbstgebautes mit (kleinen bis mittleren) Sprüngen, Anliegern und Drops. Ich selber bin "schwarzwaldverwöhnt" (Freiburg/Karlsruhe) was Radeln angeht und nicht so sehr interessiert an Forstwegen und Touren, sondern Singletrails ("Pädchen" im lokalen Sprachgebrauch...?) und Abfahrten. Muss und soll nicht immer Bikeparkniveau haben, aber Spaß machen solls. Auch erstrampele ich mir meine Abfahrten gern selbst, allerdings eher gemütlich (dem kleinen Kettenblatt sei Dank!). Beim Bauen wäre ich auch dabei, die väterliche Garage lässt da fast keine Wünsche offen, was Ausrüstung angeht!  Danke und Grüße!


----------



## Marvin142 (6. Mai 2014)

Gibt es auch welche in der nähe von Dreifelden????

Ride it, Love it!


----------



## StephanM (8. Mai 2014)

Hahahahaaaaaaa!!!!

war letztens mit meinen beiden Mädels (11 & 9 Jahre) im Bendorfer Bikepark.
Naja, und wie soll man's sagen.... Die Kleine ist dann mal infiziert!!!! 
Der großen waren da zu viele Jungs in ihrem Alter.....

Naja, jetzt wird ich wohl die Kleene öfter mal mitnehmen. Boppard fällt aber zur Zeit wegen der Schwierigkeitsstufe noch flach.
Sie soll ja erstmal langsam dran gewöhnt werden. Wie sieht's mit dem Flowtrail aus? Da gibt's doch durchaus gemäßigte Strecken, oder? Die muss ja nich direkt mit so wildem Zeugs anfangen.

Die Kleine fährt derzeit ein Cube 240 Girl - Hardtail..... NOCH  Die große ein Cube 260 Race.....
Muss mal schauen, was man in der Winterpause zusammenschrauben kann, wenn sie dabei bleibt.


Greeetz,
Stephan


P.S.:
Hey Micha,
bist wieder unter den Radelnden? Du hattest doch das Demo vekauft????


----------



## Der_Graue (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo Stephan,
fahr mal nach Kemmau, ist zwar ne Gurkerei bis dorthin, aber es lohnt sich 
Kann man auch locker mit einem Hardtail fahren, wenn man die Sprünge ausläßt.


----------



## Warpspinne (18. Mai 2014)

Ich bin momentan an nem Propain Tyee dran. Bevorzugt in XL aber L tuts auch..denke ende dieses Jahres werd ich wieder ein bike haben. Is zwar kein DH Rad mehr, aber mit den 160mm lässt sich auch alles machen ^_^ Muss ja dann eh mal wieder "reinkommen"


----------



## Patrick20 (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und lebe seit 6 Monaten in Deutschland (früher 10 Jahre Spanien unsicher gemacht).
In Spanien habe ich die Leidenschaft fürs MTB oder Downhill gefunden und bin immer wenn ich Zeit hatte raus in die Berge ein wenig Heitzen oder Gemütlich fahren.
Nun bin ich wie gesagt wieder in Deutschland gestrandet und suche hier gute Strecken für Downhill oder Montainbike.
Wohnen tu ich in 56472 Stockhausen/Illfurth.
Kennt ihr was in der nähe ?
Freue mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## StephanM (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo Patrick,

erstmal Willkomen in good old Germany....
Hmmmmm.... hier in der Gegend gibt's mehr als genug Trails, die man rocken kann.
Gerade das Mittelrheintal und der Unterwesterwald gibt da einiges her.

Bikeparks in der Nähe sind:
- Boppard
- Bad Ems
- Flowtrail Stromberg
u.v.m.

Home-Trails gibt's auch mehr als genug.... Nur werden hier die genauen Daten (GPS, etc.... ) nicht so gerne hingeschrieben.

Willst Du nur irgendwo runter Bolzen oder evtl. auch mal 'ne Tour fahren, die auch die ein oder andere Abfahrt dabei ha`?


Gruß,

Stephan





Patrick20 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich bin neu hier im Forum und lebe seit 6 Monaten in Deutschland (früher 10 Jahre Spanien unsicher gemacht).
> In Spanien habe ich die Leidenschaft fürs MTB oder Downhill gefunden und bin immer wenn ich Zeit hatte raus in die Berge ein wenig Heitzen oder Gemütlich fahren.
> Nun bin ich wie gesagt wieder in Deutschland gestrandet und suche hier gute Strecken für Downhill oder Montainbike.
> ...


----------



## StephanM (16. Juni 2014)

Aaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!

News **** News **** News **** News

Am Wochenende wurde ich Besitzer eines 1994er Cannondale M800 BotE.
Werde das Teil mal gebührend Reinigen und abschmieren sowie einstellen und Gedöns.
Dann hab ich auch mal nen Prügel um anständig zu Touren. Das Teil wiegt ja immerhin 10 kg weniger als die Keule....

Bilder kommen aber och (wohl auch in der Classic-Bikes-Galerie)

Hidee Ho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick20 (16. Juni 2014)

Also ich habe zwar kein High-End Bike aber so ne kleine Abfahrt währe schon geil.
Touren sind immer gut (nicht so Langweilig xD)


----------



## penk-quattro (4. Juli 2014)

Hey Patrick,
wohne in Fehl-Ritzhausen, quasi direkt neben dir.

Ich fahre seit 1 Monat Mtb und habe sehr gute Strecken in Betzdorf/Dauersberg entdeckt.
Leider in der direkten Nähe von Fehl-Ritzhausen bzw Stockhausen habe ich noch nichts gutes entdeckt.
Wollte mir den Schorrberg in Marienberg mal anschauen, dort ist auch ein Skilift und ich hoffe dort was zu finden.


----------



## StephanM (7. Juli 2014)

So denn, hab dieses WE mal das C-Dale zerlegt, gereinigt, geschmiert & zusammengesetzt.
Noch ein paar neue Mäntel drauf und fertig ist der Bock.
Die derzeitigen Mäntel sind olle Tioga Psychos in 1,95", a.D. 1996 - recht rissig und porös.

Die fiesen Schutzbleche und der Gepäckträger sind nun auch wegreduziert.

Wie gesagt, zum Touren ideal. Die ein oder andere Abfahrt ist wohl auch drin, aber bei Leibe kein Park oder sowas.


----------



## StephanM (7. Juli 2014)

... Für Park oder sowas gibt's immer noch das hier.

Umwerfer kommt noch ab, war bisher einfach zu faul.
Die Schleuder muss aber eh nochmal auf'n Montageständer - Scheibe hinten is irgendwie krumm und vorne quietscht's wie Sau.....


----------



## count-zero-1101 (12. September 2014)

...ich bin mal so frei und bumpe den thread mal wieder nach oben.... war heute mal wieder seit Juni in Betzdorf fahren.... leider ist der Eisweiher-Trail nach dem MTB-Rennen hier mehr oder weniger unfahrbar.... für XC-Fans und Spitzkehren-Experten vielleicht noch spaßig, aber Sprünge mit anständiger Landung und Flowtrails sucht man hier vergebens.... schade Schokolade. Kennt sich jemand in der Gegend aus und kann mir (per PN, falls geheim) Tips geben? Danke im Voraus. Ansonsten setz ich mich morgen wieder ins Auto und fahr nach Bad Ems, bin echt total verknallt in den Bikepark dort! Dickes Lob an die Erbauer an dieser Stelle!


----------



## Stepchild (12. September 2014)

Es gibt einige schöne Trail s in der Nähe von ems Nassau diez. Aber wenn du öfter in ems bist frag dort einfach mal die locals geben dir bestimmt einige gute Tipps.


----------



## StephanM (25. Februar 2015)

Servus!!!!

sacht ma.... sind eigentlich noch ein paar Leute aktiv???
Anthra, Warpspinne, J-Cop, Lupo.....
Ich tät mal sagen, daß wir dieses Jahr mal wieder hier und da einen Shredden sollten......

Bis denn dann,

Steph


----------



## Anthrazen (28. Februar 2015)

Moin zusammen. Aktiv ist leider relativ Stephan. Der liebe Job und so.....
Hab mir letztes Jahr ein Rotwild zum Touren geholt und mein Rocky Mountain verkauft (scheiss Idee). 
Das Demo werde ich aber keinesfalls veräußern. Ich würde gerne wieder mehr Freeriden und DH fahren. Aber nach der langen Pause muss das langsam geschehen. Denn wie bei Micha kann ich es mir jobtechnisch nicht leisten auszufallen. 
Würde mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn wir uns mal alle wieder in R treffen würden. War in den letzten Monaten immer mal so da und die Strecke steht.


----------



## Anthrazen (28. Februar 2015)

Geil wäre doch eine gemeinsame Woche oder ein paar Tage in Saalbach - Hinterglemm. Die X-Line ist der Hammer fürn Anfang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaot93 (28. Februar 2015)

Auch wenn ich jetzt schon länger von der Strecke in R weiß, habe ich es noch immer nicht geschafft dort hin zu kommen... Aber wenn ihr euch da mal treffen solltet oder so sagt doch mal bescheid, ich bin an sich ziemlich aktiv, komme aus Steimel und fahre ziemlich alles was Spaß macht


----------



## StephanM (2. März 2015)

Servus...

Tja, aktiv und relativ .... das haben wir wohl alle.... Aber trotzdem kann man ja durchaus nochmal so ein paar Aktionen machen, wie damals in Boppard... das war sau-cool.
Daß das nicht mehr so exzessiv ausartet, wie zu den Jugend-Zeiten, ist ja wohl klar... man wird halt älter und etwas ruhiger....

Dieses Jahr hab ich mir halt feste vorgenommen, die Keule ein bissel öfters rauszulassen.... Hat sich da auch ein bissel was verändert, was mir so Aktionen definitiv leichter macht.....
Einfach mal wieder so'n lustiger Tach irgendwo mit anschließendem Grillgut-Verzehr.......

Also wird R+ definitiv noch bewirtschaftet... sehr gut!!!!

Lasst uns einfach mal gaaaaaaanz grob in's Auge fassen, daß es ab April wieder so langsam los geht.

Haut rein, und eine angenehme Woche....

Greeetz,
Stephan


----------



## StephanM (2. März 2015)

Anthrazen schrieb:


> Geil wäre doch eine gemeinsame Woche oder ein paar Tage in Saalbach - Hinterglemm. Die X-Line ist der Hammer fürn Anfang.



Hmmm.... und daaaaaaa ist mein klitzekleines Problemchen......
einerseits hab ich so'n Störfaktor weniger am Hals, der mich bei solchen Aktionen nerven könnte (jaaaaaaaaaa, richtig!!!)
andererseits hab ich aber noch zwei Hunde... die kann ich dann leider nicht drei Tage alleine daheim lassen... das muss ich halt erst irgendwie regeln.... (und der Störfaktor passt definitiv NICHT bei mir auf meine Hunde auf ..... )


----------



## Wladi (6. März 2015)

geh


StephanM schrieb:


> Aaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!
> 
> News **** News **** News **** News
> 
> ...


----------



## StephanM (16. März 2015)

Hey Ho.....

Anthra, J-Cop, Warpspinne, und wer sonst noch Bock hat....
solle mer demnächst nochmal so 'ne loggere Boppard-Session machen?
Der Park macht kommendes WE auf.... da bin ich aber out of order... das WE danach????

Einfach legger, logger Einrollen mit anschließender Vergrillung am Rhein (nur nit wieder die Füß in's Wasser) .... soweit das Wetter passt....

Haut rein,

Stephan


----------



## Der_Graue (29. März 2015)

Hallöchen, lebe auch noch 
Fahre am Vatertag mit noch ein paar Jungs nach Bozen, um dort die Trails zu rocken,
vielleicht hat ja einer von euch Bock mitzufahren?
Ansonsten fahre ich mit einem Kumpel mittlerweile sehr oft von Welchneudorf runter
ins Lahntal, auf wirklich super geilen Trails.
Denke, wir sehen uns sicherlich, früher oder später, irgendwo auf´n Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schisseldissel (25. April 2015)

Hallo, klink mich hier mal ein,
bin auch immer auf der Suche nach neuen trails in der Nähe! 
Da Welschneudorf mein alter Heimatort ist...bin damals noch nit mtb-infiziert-gewesen...
würde es mich interresieren wo man sich da gepflegt in lahntal prügeln kann!!!


----------



## Der_Graue (25. April 2015)

schisseldissel schrieb:


> Hallo, klink mich hier mal ein,
> bin auch immer auf der Suche nach neuen trails in der Nähe!
> Da Welschneudorf mein alter Heimatort ist...bin damals noch nit mtb-infiziert-gewesen...
> würde es mich interresieren wo man sich da gepflegt in lahntal prügeln kann!!!



Dann fahr beim nächsten Mal einfach mit, dann siehste selbst


----------



## schisseldissel (25. April 2015)

Ja, das hört sich doch einladend an! Dann gibste mal Zeichen wenn ihr euch das 
Nächste mal aufmacht,...dann reise ich mal an!


----------



## Der_Graue (26. April 2015)

schisseldissel schrieb:


> Ja, das hört sich doch einladend an! Dann gibste mal Zeichen wenn ihr euch das
> Nächste mal aufmacht,...dann reise ich mal an!



Kein Thema, ich melde mich dann rechtzeitig.
Wo wohnst du jetzt?


----------



## schisseldissel (26. April 2015)

Super!
Wohne jetzt in Biebrich...bei Katzenelnbogen...also durchs Gelbachtal
über Stahlhofen nach Welschneudorf en Katzensprung...mit dem Auto!


----------



## Der_Graue (26. April 2015)

schisseldissel schrieb:


> Super!
> Wohne jetzt in Biebrich...bei Katzenelnbogen...also durchs Gelbachtal
> über Stahlhofen nach Welschneudorf en Katzensprung...mit dem Auto!



Biebrich kenne ich zwar nicht, aber das Gelbachtal ist mir wohl bekannt


----------



## schisseldissel (26. April 2015)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Biebrich kenne ich zwar nicht, aber das Gelbachtal ist mir wohl bekannt



Für mich auf dem Bike leider auch noch unerschlossenes Gelände!
Wir fahren hier viel Jammertal bis Obernhof, also Lahntal Richtung Nassau.
Auch um Balduinstein, Schaumburg usw. gibts paar geile Trails. Lahnhöhenwanderweg und generell
das Wanderwegenetz im Umkreis ist nicht zu verachten! Aber wie es so ist...irgendwann hat
man Lust auf unerforschtes...und dann lässt man sich doch gern von locals guiden! 
Kommst Du aus Welschneudorf?


----------



## Der_Graue (26. April 2015)

schisseldissel schrieb:


> Für mich auf dem Bike leider auch noch unerschlossenes Gelände!
> Wir fahren hier viel Jammertal bis Obernhof, also Lahntal Richtung Nassau.
> Auch um Balduinstein, Schaumburg usw. gibts paar geile Trails. Lahnhöhenwanderweg und generell
> das Wanderwegenetz im Umkreis ist nicht zu verachten! Aber wie es so ist...irgendwann hat
> ...


Nein bin von Nauort, Kumpel ist aber von Welschneudorf, der kennt sich super dort aus
und die Trails von dort runter zur Lahn sind echt geil.
Schicke dir ne PN, wenn´s los geht.


----------



## schisseldissel (26. April 2015)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Nein bin von Nauort, Kumpel ist aber von Welschneudorf, der kennt sich super dort aus
> und die Trails von dort runter zur Lahn sind echt geil.
> Schicke dir ne PN, wenn´s los geht.


Yeehaa! Da freu ick mir!


----------



## Timerianer (14. Juni 2015)

Ist noch jemand aktiv?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddlore (14. Juni 2015)

Timerianer schrieb:


> Ist noch jemand aktiv?


Bin aus Neuwied und jederzeit für ne Runde zu haben ✌️


----------



## Timerianer (14. Juni 2015)

Riddlore schrieb:


> Bin aus Neuwied und jederzeit für ne Runde zu haben ✌️


Habe dir mal ne PN geschrieben  ist sonst noch wer hier der im Umkreis von motabaur wohnt ?


----------



## chevyk30 (18. Juni 2015)

ist Boden nah genug an Montabaur?


----------



## Warpspinne (17. Juli 2015)

Naa lebt noch wer von den alten Hasen? Steph? Antra?


----------



## StephanM (20. Juli 2015)

Warpspinne schrieb:


> Naa lebt noch wer von den alten Hasen? Steph? Antra?


Jepp.... Noch 
Und, fährst Du wieder?


----------



## Warpspinne (21. Juli 2015)

Ja, jetzt mim Enduro..Carver ICB.


----------



## JJ_Freerider (5. August 2015)

Servus, ich bin "neu" hier.... habe auch kein all zu gutes bike.... irgendwas zusammengewürfeltes aus alten fahrräder aus meiner jugendzeit mit nem hartail rahmen... nunja, spaß machts trotzdem und solange kein gwld für was anständiges da ist, üb ich halt damit xD ich war heute mal in leuterod aufm Malberg, weil ich gehört habe da sollen viele trails sein... schwierige bis einfache, nunja ich habe dann heute nen verdammt sxhwierigen erwicht, es war eine reine DH strecke(mit dem hardtail und ohne vernünftige bremsen der absolute horror xD) jedoch hab icha dann doch leben runter geschafft und wollte gleich nochmal.... aber nochmal da hoch schieben.... pah xD kenn ihr sonst noch gute trails die vllt auch relativ lang sind dafür nicht ganz so steil?  Lg


----------



## chevyk30 (5. August 2015)

Huhu wenn du noch mal Richtung Malberg düst sag mal vorher bescheid.Komme dann mitgeradelt.Gruss Michi


----------



## JJ_Freerider (6. August 2015)

Hey Michi, Ja das mache ich sehr gern  wo kommst du denn her? LG Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chevyk30 (6. August 2015)

hallo komme  aus boden.sind jetzt erstmal ne woche im urlaub.


----------



## JJ_Freerider (6. August 2015)

Haha das ist ja um die ecke (gruß aus heiligenroth ✌) ja dann mal einen schönen urlaub!


----------



## JJ_Freerider (9. August 2015)

Timerianer schrieb:


> Habe dir mal ne PN geschrieben  ist sonst noch wer hier der im Umkreis von motabaur wohnt ?


 

ikkeee, gruß aus heiligenroth


----------



## chevyk30 (6. September 2015)

Halo JJ habe deine PN mit jemand anders verwechselt...Was macht das Biken?


----------



## chevyk30 (6. September 2015)

Hallo jj was macht das Biken noch aktiv?


----------



## JJ_Freerider (1. Oktober 2015)

chevyk30 schrieb:


> Hallo jj was macht das Biken noch aktiv?


 servus, sorry hatte meine zugangsdaten vergessen xD ja ich bin noch aktiv hab mir jetzt mal ein anständiges DH bike zugelegt, Ein Scott Gambler und will jetz den Oktober wo die Bikeparks nich offen sind ausnutzen. Lust auf ne runde Emser Bikepark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chevyk30 (1. Oktober 2015)

Hey jj am Sonntag Bad Ems?


----------



## StephanM (31. März 2017)

Moin Moin,

wer is denn noch online hier?

Ausser der Planung zu ner gemütlichen Runde ist ja bisher leider nicht viel passiert.....

Horridooooooo.....

Stephan


----------



## BjL (31. März 2017)




----------



## chevyk30 (15. April 2017)




----------



## BjL (15. April 2017)

chevyk30 schrieb:


>



Du hier?


----------



## Anthrazen (4. September 2018)

Moin Männers (und hoffentlich auch Mädels), 

ist noch jemand aus der R - Ära aktiv? Sei es bei Hardtail oder Enduro - Touren oder Downhill/Freeride?
Ich bin zwar mittlerweile auch älter geworden , aber Biken bleibt meine Liebling. 
War jetzt ein paar Tage in der Schweiz und Lenzerheide zum Moshen unterwegs. Hammer! 

Würde mich freuen, wenn wir wieder in Boppard, R etc. zusammen was reißen. 

Beste Grüße


----------

